# [Sammelthread] Asus Crosshair IV Formula



## mixxed_up (19. Mai 2010)

Sammelthread zum Asus Crosshair IV Formula



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Spezifikationen

Klick


BIOS
Download hier!
 *-BIOS Versionen-


Version 0505: *

Release BIOS

* Version 0602: *

  Update strings "CPB Control" to "AMD Turbo CORE technology" in BIOS.                                                                                                                                                                

* Version 0701 BETA* 

  Improve the stability of certain hard drives.                                                                                                                                                                

* Version 0707 BETA* 

1.Enable SATA down mode support to fix the Samsung SATA2 HDD issue.
2.Enhance gaming performance.
3.Enable the support of DDRIII-2000 under full 4 DIMM configuration when using Thuban processor.
4.Enhance SATA6G performance
5.Enable fix CPU multiplier for 6-core processor when disabling [Cool and Quiet] in BIOS.

*Downloads

*Handbuch (Englisch): Klick

Treiber gibts hier: Klick

*Links:

*Preisvergleich (Geizhals)

Asus Homepage

PS: BIOS konnte ich nicht direkt verlinken weil die Asus Seite buggy ist und die Spezifikationen musste ich verlinken weil ich nicht weiß wie ich das Bild hinkriegen soll.​


----------



## timee95 (19. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön ein Sammelthread zu meinem Lieblings MB


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2010)

Sehr gut, kannst du denn noch Bilder anbieten?


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Mai 2010)

Bilder von meinem eigenen Board?


----------



## timee95 (19. Mai 2010)

Damit hier mal ein bisschen Leben rein kommt, hab ich mal für ein Problem gesorgt (naja mehr oder weniger nicht ich sondern mein Board+RAM).
Und zwar hab ich Domninator Gt Rams auf dem C4F mit nem Athlon II X2 240.
Wenn ich jetzt im Bios den Ref. Takt anhebe, und den Speichertakt manuell wieder auf 1600 runter setze (cl7), geht es dem MB quais am **** vorbei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ram Takt liegt trotzdem bei 2000Mhz+ (einmal hab ichs hinbekommen mit 2,7 Ghz cl9 zu starten (mit mörderischen 1.9V) ist mir dann beim starten von Prime aber sofort abgestürzt.
Wie kann ich das änder bzw. woran liegt das mit dem Ram
mfg timee
Ein paar Bilder kann ich auch noch dran hängen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Frag doch mal im ASUS-Support-Forum hier nach....


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Bilder von meinem eigenen Board?


 
Jop, oder hast du noch andere?


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

sieht ja ma richtig geil aus, ich glaub ich will doch keinen laptop mir holen^^
liefert mir mal in meinem thread n paar gründe sich keinen laptop zu holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2010)

Du hast ein Thread, wo du dir einen Laptop holen willst?
Der beste ist, dass du Laptops als Gaming Ersatz vergessen kannst, die haben einfach keine Leistung.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn es nur das Crosshair IV Extreme schon gäbe.... -.-


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, ist der Hydra Chip so wichtig? 180 € für ein AMD Board ist schon happig, 250 würde ich da sicher nicht bezahlen ...


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...d-her-gerissen-ich-weiss-es-selbst-nicht.html 
denn da^^


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2010)

Du hast ja voll den tollen RAM.
Corsair.


----------



## ole88 (21. Mai 2010)

des system is eh nich mehr aktuell also ja corsair, ka was du etz meinst?


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Mai 2010)

Weil da nur Corsair steht und nichts anderes.^^


----------



## Vhailor (21. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin
Nach Bemühen der Suchfunktion, denke ich mal, ich bin hier richtig gelandet. Zumal es auch keine Plattform für Probleme zu geben scheint.

Vll kann mir einer von euch ja bei meinem Problem mit dem Board und der DRAM LED helfen (Ram siehe Sig):

Zuerst sei erwähnt, dass das System komplett neu aufgestellt ist. Das Problem ist - ich komme nicht ins Bios...das System bootet nicht. Zumindest tut sich am Monitor nichts. Und die dauernd leuchtende DRAM LED wäre ja ein deutlicher Hinweis auf einen Hardwarefehler.

Also: Alles ist soweit angeschlossen und richtig montiert, dann schalte ich das System ein und nach dem Aufleuchten (geht auch nicht weg) der DRAM LED passiert nichts mehr. Davon ab, ist das Ram Set sogar in der QVL vom Board zu finden.
btw: Das MemOk Knöpfchen ist wohl auch nur ein Marketing Gag! Nutzen tuts nichts.

Danach habe ich es mit der Kabellage versucht und die DIMMs überprüft - nichts! Die Lüfter laufen, nichts piept, HDD und SSD scheinen soweit auch aktiv zu sein. Ja - auch die DIMMs stecken richtig. Piepen tut das Mic nur dann, wenn die Riegel nicht richtig installiert sind.

Einen Unterschied zwischen den grauen und roten slots gibt es allerdings. Bei den roten wechselt die POST LED permanent zwischen CPU und DRAM, bis das System ausgeschaltet wird. Bei einer Montage in grauen slots leuchtet nur die DRAM LED.

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## CoNtAcT (25. Mai 2010)

Kann schon jemand was wegen Speicherkompatibilität sagen, bzw. kommt jemand an die 1800 MHz ran oder höher?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2010)

Wie sehen denn eure MB-Temperaturen aus?

Hab gehört einige Leute haben da Probleme?


----------



## timee95 (25. Mai 2010)

Die Speicherkompatibilität ist soweit ich es bisher gehört habe wesentlich besser als beim C3F.Und die 1800mhz sitzen drin (Domiantor GT).
Hast du die RAMs mal auf einem anderen Board geprüft??
Ansonsten kannst du es auch mal mit nur einem Riegel probieren oder einem ganz anderen Kit (falls vorhanden)
Mit der MB Temperatur hab ich auch mit OC kein Problem. Der Mb Kühler iwrd gerade einmal handwarm.


----------



## Matze211 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, bei mir gibt es das Problem mit dem Speicher nicht, dafür aber mit den Temps. Die werden erst gar nicht ausgelesen? Bzw. Im Bios ist die Info zwar da, aber im Win Betrieb kommt nichts an. Weder mit Speedfan, Everst noch mit Coretemp lassen sich die Temps auslesen. 
Leider funzt auch die Lüftersteuerung nicht. Es werden einfach keine installierten Lüfter angezeigt.

BTW Toller Thread


----------



## timee95 (28. Mai 2010)

Lüfter und Tepms werden bei mir auch nicht angezeigt. Allerdings sind die Kühler und das Board relativ kühl.
Die Lüfter dürften nach dem Wochenende dank Wakü und Lüftersteuerung kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Matze211 (28. Mai 2010)

hab das Board zurückgeschickt, weil mir die Sache mit der Temperatur doch ein wenig zu heikel ist. Übrigends: Ein Biosupdate ist nicht nötig, da es dennoch nicht ausgelesen wird. 

Sollte das neue Board auch solche Mucken machen, werd ich auf Gigabyte oder MSI umsteigen. Eigentlich sehr schade...


----------



## ole88 (28. Mai 2010)

Die ripjaws von gskill sind eigentlich perfekt oder?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (28. Mai 2010)

Es funktionieren zwar keine Programme wie CoreTemp, HWMonitor und SIW, aber auf der CD vom MoBo findet ihr ASUS PC-Probe II - mit diesem Programm könnt ihr alle 8 Lüfter, alle Temps und alle Spannungen auslesen. Nur einzelne Kerntemperaturen der CPU werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Mai 2010)

Meine ersten ergebnisse, 3,6GHz@1,30V (VID1,45V), bin nun ganz zufreiden, zwar nur ne stunde getestet, aber des soll mal genügen, nun wird mal @ games getestet


----------



## timee95 (29. Mai 2010)

Also des neue Overdrive funktioniert bei mir (neustes BIOS) einwandfrei.
CPU-z und solch tools laufen ind er neusten Version jeweils auch.


----------



## Grommhellscream (30. Mai 2010)

Der Liefertermin meines Boards hat sich erst mal wieder ne Woche verschoben  
Deshalb wäre ich euch unheimlich dankbar, wenn einer von euch, der das Board schon hat mal die Maße der Spannungswandler und der zugehörigen Lochabstände ausmessen könnte und mir hier rein oder per PM schreiben könnte.
Ich muss meine Wakü nämlich noch diese Woche bestellen (wegen Rabattaktion) und brauche dafür diese Maße...


----------



## BuanaMassa (31. Mai 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Kann schon jemand was wegen Speicherkompatibilität sagen, bzw. kommt jemand an die 1800 MHz ran oder höher?


1860 ist das höchste was ich eingestellt bekam, doch das Mainboard ist denke ich mal fehlerhaft. Sobald das Mainboard etwas zu sehr beansprucht wird, schaltet es sich ab,
Habe gelesen das die Kontakte von north und Southbridge fehlerhaft sind und wegen zu hoher temp. sich abschaltet.
Das erklärt bei mir auch, dass ich mit meiner CPU nicht über 400mhz übertakten kann und auch nur mit 1760 mhz meine Rams mit cl6 8 7 22 anfahren kann bei 1,7 Volt...
am WE kontrolliere ich mal die Kontakte und schreibe fie ergebnisse


----------



## BuanaMassa (31. Mai 2010)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Nach Bemühen der Suchfunktion, denke ich mal, ich bin hier richtig gelandet. Zumal es auch keine Plattform für Probleme zu geben scheint.
> 
> Vll kann mir einer von euch ja bei meinem Problem mit dem Board und der DRAM LED helfen (Ram siehe Sig):
> ...



Steck die Ram´s in den roten Slot, dann sollte es laufen....
Steht glaub ich sogar im Handbuch das man erst die roten Slots benutzen soll, oder alle....


----------



## Robär (31. Mai 2010)

Es steht im Handbuch, allerdings nur als kleine Randnotiz, mit der Bemerkung, dass bei Verwendung der roten Slots die Übertaktungseigenschaften besser sein sollen.


----------



## Robär (1. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand ein Raid 0 auf dem Board laufen?

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ganz normal über den AMD Controller das RAID erstellt und wollte daraufhin Win7 x64 installieren. Erstes Problem war, dass die Platte(n) und das DVD LW nicht erkannt wurden. Allerdings konnte ich dies beheben indem ich die RAID Treiber einfach vom USB Stick geladen hatte. Daraufhin wurde mir die Festplatte angezeigt und ich kann das LW auch formatieren und partitionieren. Sobald ich allerdings eine Partition oder die ganze Festplatte zur Installation auswähle sagt mir der Win-Installer, dass keine Systempartion erstellt oder gefunden werden konnte.

Nach einigem rumprobieren, inklusive dem umstellen auf IDE, welches funktioniert, bin ich nun soweit, dass ich nicht einmal mehr zu, Laden der RAID Treiber komme, da mir vorher ein Bluescreen den Tag versüßt.

Hat vielleicht noch irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich das zum laufen bekomme oder eventuell ein DOS Partitionierungsprogramm mit dessen Hilfe es möglich ist das komplette RAID einmal zu formatieren? PartitionManager8 ist scheinbar nicht in der Lage das gescheit zu machen.

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Hilfe.

MfG

Edit:

Nach langem suchen doch noch etwas im Netz dazu gefunden: Klick!

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich den RAID Treiber ohne USB Stick installieren soll...

Edit2:

So habs hinbekommen 

Einfach beim booten alle USB Speichergeräte abgemacht und erst direkt in der Windows Installation den mit den Treibern rein und anschließend wieder raus, formatiert und läuft...

Hätte ich mal vor 3h gefragt, vielleicht hätte ich mir so ne Menge Zeit erspart


----------



## Matze211 (14. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

ich wollte mal fragen, woran es liegen kann das ich immer einen Bluescreen bekomme, wenn ich die USB-Steckplätze 5 und 6 benutze? Wollte gerade meine Kopfhörer reinstecken und %ZACK% blauer Hintergrund mit weißer Schrift. 
Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch, wenn ich ein Gerät schon im heruntergefahrenen Zustand einstecke und dann hochfahr. Immer wenn der Ladebildschirm von Windows kommt.

Das Board ist schon umgetauscht. Vorher hab ich es zurückgeschickt, weil die Lüftersteuerung nicht funktioniert hat. Das tut sie bei diesem zwar auch nicht, aber es stört mich nicht mehr. 
Wenn trotzdem jemand ne Lösung weiß und sie mir mitteilen würde, es wäre ihm gedankt.
#
Mittlerweile geht mir das Board auf´n Sack und hoffe echt, das man noch was retten kann, sonst fliegts ausm Fenster!

Naja, hier mein sys
Board is klar...
Ph.II 955
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL
Samsung F3 HD103SJ 1000GB
MSI HD4870OC 512MB


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Hab schon Hals bis Istanbul.


----------



## timee95 (14. Juni 2010)

Die lüftersteuerung kann man im bios aktivieren. Die ist im Normalzustand ausgeschaltet.
Zu dem USB-Problem kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich damit keine Probleme habe.


----------



## Matze211 (14. Juni 2010)

timee95 schrieb:


> Die lüftersteuerung kann man im bios aktivieren. Die ist im Normalzustand ausgeschaltet.
> Zu dem USB-Problem kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich damit keine Probleme habe.



Wo genau? Hab da zwar was gefunden, aber installierte Lüfter werden nur hin und wieder erkannt.


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

tolles Teil baue meorgen 1500€ PC und benutzte das MAinboard "Asus Crosshair IV Formlua" und einen "AMD Phenom 2 1090T".
Also hoffe der ist wircklich so gut.
Ich mövhte zwar nicht so übertakten(vielleicht später), trozdem finde ich das Mainbaord top.
Selbst die Optik ist super. 

Ist das mitgelieferte Handbuch Englisch oder deutsch?
Was hat es eingeltich mit "Republic of Gamers" auf sich?


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

hm wenn du so oc wie du schreibst raucht dir des board in nem tag ab, komm gib dir mühe das tut in denn augen weh




ja es is in english


----------



## Erik Pahl (22. Juni 2010)

Also es gbit keine Englische übersetzung im Internet?
Naja, hoffentich kann man das anhand der Bilder erkennen, ich kann zwar Englisch ich bin aber kein Meister.
Wozu ist denn das Mainbaord außer zum Übertakten noch gut?


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juni 2010)

Republic of Gamers oder "R.o.G." steht für besondere Funktionen und das beste vom Besten beim Board.

Du kannst zb. im laufenden Betrieb von einem anderen PC aus per RoG Connect übertakten.


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

Als oist das Boad nur zum Übertakten gut? Schade.
Ich kann nemlich nicht übertakten.


----------



## ole88 (23. Juni 2010)

du kannst auch nich schreiben also scho zwei dinge die nich gehen, aber egal, fang klein an der rest kommt mit der zeit 
(nich bös gemeint)


----------



## Erik Pahl (23. Juni 2010)

Obwohl ein Aufpreis von nur 60€ für dieses Board arf man sich nicht entgehen lassen.
Ich glaube ich kauf es.
Wozu ist das ROG Kabel?
oder besser gesagt was ist ROG?
Was auch bei diesem BoARD schön ist, ist der  Riesen Aufkleber. "Republic of Gamers"

Ich habe mal eine Frage also ich baue mir zum ersten mal einen Computer.
und ich möchte das Crosshair IV Formula und den AMD Phenom 2 1090T, bestellen.
Was muss ich im BIOS außer der BOOT-Reihenfolge noch ändern?
Benötige ich ein BIOS-Update?
Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## oneone (26. Juni 2010)

Auf dem ASUS Crosshair IV Formula befindet sich der Creative X-Fi Chip für den Sound. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Funktion aufnehmen "Was sie hoeren" vorhanden ist?


----------



## prost (26. Juni 2010)

> Ich habe mal eine Frage also ich baue mir zum ersten mal einen Computer.
> und ich möchte das Crosshair IV Formula und den AMD Phenom 2 1090T, bestellen.
> Was muss ich im BIOS außer der BOOT-Reihenfolge noch ändern?
> Benötige ich ein BIOS-Update?
> Danke im Voraus!!!


Bios Update brauchste bei dem board nicht.. Ist ja für x6s gemacht  Einstellen musste eig gar nix wenn du nicht ocen willst. Manchmal muss man die rams aber erst richtig einstellen weil das bios die nicht richtig erkennt. Nimm am besten welche aus der QVL.


----------



## Robär (26. Juni 2010)

oneone schrieb:


> Auf dem ASUS Crosshair IV Formula befindet sich der Creative X-Fi Chip für den Sound.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Funktion aufnehmen "Was sie hoeren" vorhanden ist?



Das ist kein X-Fi Chip, sondern nur ein VIA Chip der mit Creative Software aufgebohrt wurde. Wenn du mir sagst wo ich die Funktion evtl. finden kann, dann kann ich dir sagen ob es sie gibt. Denn kennen tue ich sie nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. Juni 2010)

Hi!

jetzt mal 'ne schwierige Frage (ich stelle sie hier, weil das Crosshair IV in Planung ist): ist der 890er-Chipsatz vorerst 'das Ende der Fahnenstange' oder gibt es noch dieses Jahr was Neues?
bei den Grafikkarten sind ja schon neue von ATI und NVidia für den Herbst angekündigt, weiß jemand, ob das bei den Chipsätzen ähnlich ist?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## timee95 (27. Juni 2010)

Angekündigt ist nichts wirklich.
Irgendwann soll es noch die sb810 geben, die soll aber kein sata3 unterstützen.
Neue Chipsätze kommen dann warscheinlich mit dem bulldozer 2011


----------



## Potman (28. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr euren RAM im Dualchannel laufen? Mein CIVF will irgendwie nur Singlechannel....
Sobald ich den RAM umstecke bootet das system nicht mehr, nur noch die rote RAM_LED leuchtet und ab und zu blinkt mal das CPU_LED. 

Mein RAM: G.Skill Flare 2x2GB DDR3-1800 CL7

hab auch schon 2x2GB Corsair DDR3-1600 versucht.-> gleiches Problem, das system will einfach nicht booten.


----------



## oneone (29. Juni 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Das ist kein X-Fi Chip, sondern nur ein VIA Chip der mit Creative Software aufgebohrt wurde. Wenn du mir sagst wo ich die Funktion evtl. finden kann, dann kann ich dir sagen ob es sie gibt. Denn kennen tue ich sie nicht.


Systemsteuerung > Sound > Aufnahme
Unter Aufnahme sind dann alle vorhandenen Geräte gelistet.
Das Gerät heißt "Was Sie hören". Bei mir gibt es insgesamt 4 Gerät: Mikrofon, Analog Mix (Line/CD/Aux/TAD/PC), S/PDIF-In und "Was Sie hören". Es kann sein, das das Gerät "Was Sie hören" deaktiviert ist. Dann Muss man auf die rechte Maustaste klicken und 'Deaktivierte Gerät anzeigen' wählen und dann müsste es in der Liste (grau) erscheinen. Um es nutzen zu können muss man dann Maustaste rechts klicken und Aktivieren klicken.


----------



## ole88 (30. Juni 2010)

also der ram musste ma in schwarz schwarz stecken, bzw. rot rot, mein system is beim ersten ma auch nich gebootet wie ich das in rot rot hatte. ka spinnt halt bissi rum.


----------



## Potman (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab schon alle kombinationen versucht  auch wenn ich die riegel einzeln teste dann funktioniert nur ein schwarzer und ein roter slot und zwar genau die, die dem CPU sockel am nähesten sind. die anderen beiden scheinen tod zu sein. Ein Defekt am Board kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, es wurde schon ausgetauscht. Das neuste BIOS hab ich auch drauf, und mit nem anderen Arbeitsspeicher gabs das gleiche problem. Die CPU (PII 955 BE C2) sollte es auch unterstützen. Ich bin ratlos, hab mein RAM auch mal bei nem Kumpel im Rechner ausprobiert. Auf nem Gigabyte board und mit nem PII 965 BE C3 liefen die Flares einwandfrei ohne probleme im Dualchannel.

Was soll ich machen!?


----------



## Robär (30. Juni 2010)

oneone schrieb:


> Systemsteuerung > Sound > Aufnahme
> Unter Aufnahme sind dann alle vorhandenen Geräte gelistet.
> Das Gerät heißt "Was Sie hören". Bei mir gibt es insgesamt 4 Gerät: Mikrofon, Analog Mix (Line/CD/Aux/TAD/PC), S/PDIF-In und "Was Sie hören". Es kann sein, das das Gerät "Was Sie hören" deaktiviert ist. Dann Muss man auf die rechte Maustaste klicken und 'Deaktivierte Gerät anzeigen' wählen und dann müsste es in der Liste (grau) erscheinen. Um es nutzen zu können muss man dann Maustaste rechts klicken und Aktivieren klicken.



Diese Funktion gibt es nicht.



Potman schrieb:


> Ich hab schon alle kombinationen versucht  auch wenn ich die riegel einzeln teste dann funktioniert nur ein schwarzer und ein roter slot und zwar genau die, die dem CPU sockel am nähesten sind. die anderen beiden scheinen tod zu sein. Ein Defekt am Board kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, es wurde schon ausgetauscht. Das neuste BIOS hab ich auch drauf, und mit nem anderen Arbeitsspeicher gabs das gleiche problem. Die CPU (PII 955 BE C2) sollte es auch unterstützen. Ich bin ratlos, hab mein RAM auch mal bei nem Kumpel im Rechner ausprobiert. Auf nem Gigabyte board und mit nem PII 965 BE C3 liefen die Flares einwandfrei ohne probleme im Dualchannel.
> 
> Was soll ich machen!?



Hatte selbiges Problem, allerdings mit den beiden anderen Slots, bei mir kam kein Bild und die Diagnose LED wechselte zwischen DRAM und CPU. Bei mir lag es an einem Defekt des Mainboards. Würde ich bei dir auch vermuten.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

Mainboard wurde schon getauscht.... und ich glaube nicht das ich 2 defekte boards nacheinander erwischt habe. oder doch ?  is echt zum kotzen......

Edit: ich meine es ist doch sehr unwahrscheinlich das 2 Boards mit völlig unterschiedlichen Seriennummern von unterschiedlichen Händlern exakt den gleichen defekt haben.

@Robär:
ist dein RAM in der Kompatibilitätsliste vom CIVF drin?


----------



## Robär (1. Juli 2010)

Ja mein Speicher stammt von der QLV von Asus und ist auch auf der Liste von Crucial für das Board. Ich finde es jetzt nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass das Board wieder kaputt wäre. Hab im Moment auch das 3. C4F drin. Denn das 2. ist mir nach 5min fast weggeglüht.

Allerdings wäre es auch ganz praktisch wenn du eine andere CPU zum testen hättest. Denn bekanntlich ist der Speichercontroller in der CPU integriert.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein Athlon II 240 mit C2 stepping getestet. Mein PII 955 BE hat auch das C2 stepping. Mit beiden funktioniert es nicht. Ich hab grad keine CPU mit C3 stepping da. Ich müsste mal ein Kumpel überreden um mir seine CPU (965BE C3) auszuleihen. Aber kann das wirklich am stepping liegen? 

So langsam hab ich echt kein Bock mehr auf ASUS......... 
Ich hab im ASUS Support brett ein Thread am laufen. Mal schaun was die Supportler meinen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Dein RAM ist einfach beschissen. 
Egal, welchen RAM ich auf meine, CIVF raufschraube, der läuft immer.
A-Data, G-Skill, Corsair, Kingston, selbst OCZ lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Juli 2010)

Benutzt eigentlich jemand den Onboardsound ohne die Creative Software? Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Dolby Digital Live kann.


----------



## Robär (1. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dein RAM ist einfach beschissen.
> Egal, welchen RAM ich auf meine, CIVF raufschraube, der läuft immer.
> A-Data, G-Skill, Corsair, Kingston, selbst OCZ lief ohne Probleme.



Ich bezweifle mal ganz ernsthaft, dass es am Speicher in irgendeiner Art und Weise liegt.

Außerdem benutzt er nicht G.Skills?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Die Flares sagen mir aber jetzt nichts. 
Ich hab corsair drinne und die laufen normal. die A-Data von früher hatte ich auch getestet und laufen problemlos, ebenso die Ripjaws vom Office Rechner.
Ich hab keine Probleme mit den RAMs.
Vielleicht mal das Bios updaten.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

BIOS is auf version 905. ne neuere Gibts nicht. 

RAM hab ich den hier (erst ein paar wochen auf dem Markt): 

G.Skill Flare DIMM  Kit 4GB PC3-14400U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1800) (F3-14400CL7D-4GBFLS)

Ich werd jetzt zu nem Kumpel gehn und seine Ripjaws ausleihen. Die stehn in der QVL Liste des CIVF die teste ich dann mal und berichte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Deine RAMs kenne ich nicht, kann aber sicher daran liegen, dass das Formula genau den nicht so mag, möglich ist das schon.
Musst halt erst mal andere testen und dir halt neue kaufen, wenns nicht anders geht.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

Soooooo nix wars. Hab die Ripjaws (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRH) eben ausprobiert. Genau der selbe Fehler totz QVL RAM. Zusammen funzen sie nur im Singlechannel und einzeln nur auf den ersten zwei slots. die anderen beiden slots sind wie Tod.

Ich hab jetzt 3 verschiedene Arbeitsspeicher versucht -> keinen erfolg, ich hab 2 CPU versucht -> keinen erfolg. Ich hab das zweite CIVF mit dem selben Problem. also langsam bin ich überfragt.  Soll ich echt mal ein PII 965 BE mit C3 stepping testen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Tausch das board noch mal um.


----------



## Robär (1. Juli 2010)

Ich würde dir absolut beipflichten, dass es am Speicher liegt, Quanti, wenn ich nicht das gleiche Problem auch gehabt hätte


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Schon komisch. Aber solche RAM Bugs gabs beim CIIIF auch.
Scheint sich durch die R.o.G. Serie zu ziehen.
Eventuell mal das Asrock 890FX Deluxe kaufen, statt noch ein CIVF.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

Also Neuer Stand: Ich habe ja gerade 2 Corsshairs im Haus. Wollte das eine morgen zurück zum Händler schicken! Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht ich bau auf meinem Tisch kurz ein test system auf. Ich hab noch ein 600W Bequiet netzteil ein Athlon II 240 und ne HD4850 so alles zusammengebaut und an nen monitor angeschlossen. Und ich hab die Flares reingemacht im DC betreib. keine Festplatten, keine PCI karten (ausser GFX) und siehe da, das Teil angeworfen und jetzt bootet das Defekt geglaubte CIVF ohne Probleme im DC mit dem Flares. Alles ohne probleme, keine Diagnose LED leuchtet und im BIOS wir auch alles richtig erkannt.

Jetzt wirds abgefahren! Warum bootet das CIVF aufm Tisch und im gehäuse nicht? ich habs in gehäuse auch mit dem Athlon II versucht, hab auch mal das andere netzteil ran gemacht und hab auch mal ohne PCI karten gebootet alles ohne erfolg. das Board läuft nur auf dem Tisch im DC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Dann kriegt es irgendwo einen Kurzschluss, wenns verbaut ist.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

jo das gleiche denk ich mir auch .................. ohh man das heißt ich muss meine wakü wieder auseinander nehmen, sonst bekomm ich das board nicht raus. Und dann muss ich das board von den abstandshaltern isolieren. Weil unter den schrauben vom MB sind schon karton unterlegscheiben. dann kann es nur hinten an den abstandshaltern sein.


----------



## Robär (1. Juli 2010)

Sei dir mit dem Kurzschluss nicht so sicher, ich hatte den Fehler mit den Speicherriegeln auch "nur" in 95% der Fälle. Am nächsten Tag gehts dann wieder nicht mehr oder nach einem Neustart oder ähnlichem, definitiv nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## Potman (1. Juli 2010)

Aber bei mir ist es Reproduzierbar. Als das Board verbaut war gingen die 2 Dimm slots nicht. wenn es jetzt auf dem Tisch liegt funktionieren die Slots. Ich hab das Tisch setup schon mindestens 20mal gebootet und es hat immer geklappt. Ich habs auch ma mit ner leeren HDD und anderer GFX versucht klappt auch. Natürlich alles auf dem tisch. Ich bau jetzt vllt meine platten aus dem gehäuse und häng sie ans tischsetup und versuche mal bis ins windoof zukommen.


----------



## Robär (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass es funktioniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Juli 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Sei dir mit dem Kurzschluss nicht so sicher, ich hatte den Fehler mit den Speicherriegeln auch "nur" in 95% der Fälle. Am nächsten Tag gehts dann wieder nicht mehr oder nach einem Neustart oder ähnlichem, definitiv nicht reproduzierbar.


 
Das sins letztendlich alles nur Vermutungen, scheinbar hat das Brett irgendwie eine Macke. Kann auch eine kalte Lötstelle auf dem Brett sein, wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Juli 2010)

HI!

Mir fällt da 'ne Lösung ein, warum es im Gehäuse nicht geht: evtl. verzieht sich das Board, wenn es eingebaut ist.
Das tut es praktisch immer, da es ja nicht mehr - wie auf dem Tisch liegend - 'frei' ist, sondern durch die Schrauben fest gezwängt wird.
Das ist nur meist kaum sichtbar (und kein Vorwurf gegen Dich!) und praktisch unvermeidbar.
Nun braucht sich dadurch nur irgendwo eine Leiterbahn - bauartbedingt - ein wenig verändern, und schon hast Du das Problem.

Was ähnliches habe ich mal bei einer Schaltanlage (bin gelernter E-Installateur) gehabt: wenn wir die Schaltschranktür zu hatten, hatten wir regelmäßig Störungen in der Anlage, war sie offen - wie bei der Fehlersuche - war alle in Ordnung.
Du könntest mal versuchen, einen Teil der Schrauben zu entfernen und nur wenige drin zu lassen, bsp. nur die oben links und rechts.
Die Möglichkeit mit dem Isolieren ist aber auch ein guter Tipp, vielleicht sind ja das Board und das Gehäuse genau eben gerade an entgegengesetzten Enden der ATX-Spezifikationen, so dass ein ungewollte 'Kurzschluss' oder Kriechstrom entsteht.

Verstehen muss man so was nicht - ich hatte aber auch gerade so ein unverständliches Problem.
auf jedem Fall viel Glück.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2010)

So ein Mainboard ist recht biegbar, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt.
Mein erstes MIIF war so krum, dass man es auf der Stelle drehen konnte wie einen Kreisel, eingebaut liefs aber trotzdem.


----------



## Potman (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab gestern mal seperat mein gehäuse geerdet. In der Hoffnung den eventuellen Kriech- / Fehlerstrom los zu bekommen. Hat nix gebracht. Ich werd mich heute mittag mal auf Fehlersuche begeben. Heut kommt auch noch ein Kumpel mit seinem Rechner vorbei. Dann werden wir mal das Board zum testen bei ihm einbaun. Und ich werde mal versuchen das Tisch setup mit meinen platten und meine PCI karten (die gerade noch im gehäuse sind) zum laufen zu bekommen. Das wär auch ein Fortschritt, wenn ich weis das es in der Endkonfiguration funktioniert (halt ohne gehäuse).


----------



## DenniRauch (2. Juli 2010)

Oh man... Ich bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. Je länger ich darüber nachdenk desto mehr tendiere ich zum Kurzschluss irgendwo im Gehäuse. Aber des is nur n Bauchgefühl. Ich kenn mich ja mit sowas nur oberflächlich aus.

Aber wie war das nochmal?
"Wer gern an Rechnern bastelt, der bastelt gern am Rechner."


----------



## oneone (3. Juli 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Rabauke81 (4. Juli 2010)

Die Geschichte mit dem RAM-Fehler kenne ich auch von meinem CH II.

Ich hatte 4 verschiedene Hersteller am laufen und nur einer geht, das sind die Mushkin.

Selbst Corsair liefen nicht mal mit 800 MHz  und brachial hohen Spannungen.

Seit 2 Monaten funzt der obere PCIe Steckplatz nicht mehr und morgen geht das Teil in die Tonne.


----------



## Robär (4. Juli 2010)

Gibt auch ne Aktion namens RMA


----------



## Rabauke81 (5. Juli 2010)

Genau wird nur mit montierten Wasserkühlern schwierig.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Juli 2010)

Hi!

So, ich denke, hier bin ich richtig.
Ich denke ernsthaft an die Anschaffung eines neuen Mainboards.
für mich kommt nur ein AM3-Board in Frage; allein schon, weil Intel:

letztlich zu teuer ist
keinen Sockel mit halbwegs ausreichender Zukunft im Programm hat
Ab davon liegt mir AMD eher als Intel.

Wegen meines geplanten Farbkonzeptes (schwarz als Grundfarbe, silber, weiß  und rot abgesetzt) bieten sich nur wenige Mainboards an:

Biostar (schwarz, rot, weiß)
EVGA X58 LE (gefällt mir am besten, ist nur kein AM3-Board....)
Asus Crosshair IV Formula (oder auch extreme)

Das Einzige, was ich vermisse, ist ein zweiter G-Lan-Port - der ist aber nicht so wichtig.
Also absolut kein KO-Kriterium.

Nun meine Frage: würdet Ihr Euch das Crosshair IV Formula wieder kaufen bzw. könnt' Ihr es empfehlen?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: wie es dann weitergeht, wird in meinem TB stehen - siehe Signatur


----------



## funky (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe mit dem Board ständig Probleme.

Und seit gestern erscheint meist diese Fehlermeldung:

EC or EC Flash corrupted
Fatal Error

CmosClear hilft dann meist vorübergehend.

Anschließend habe ich dann die unmöglichsten Datumsangaben im Bios.
Das Jahr 1001 war trotz allen Ärgers schon beinahe wieder lustig..

Ok, nun mal von Anfang an.

Hab das Board gekauft und es bisher nur auf dem Tisch aufgebaut.
Der erste Start gestaltete sich schon sehr schwierig. Die Tastatur funktionierte nicht und die Beleuchtung der Tastatur flackerte dauernd. Maus ging ebenso nicht.
Ich probierte mehrere USB Ports und erst nach etwa dem zehnten CmosClear startet endlich das Board und Maus+Tastatur funktionierten.

Windows Installation und Bios Flash auf 8001 klappten reibungslos. Ich stellte den Speicher manuell ein (Crucial Ballistix Tracer red 1600 Cl.8 bei 1,65 V 2x2 GB Kit)
Ab da lief das System ein paar Tage rund.
Dann funktionierte plötzlich der Start nur noch wenn ich zuvor das Netzteil (Corsair HX 620W) aus- und anschaltete.

Bios 9005 brachte keine Verbesserung. Beinahe jedem Systemstart mußte nun ein Ausschalten des Netzteils vorausgehen.
Anschließend erschien meist die Fehlermeldung *Overclocking failure*
Selbst wenn alles auf *Auto* lief.

Und die Diagnose LED bei *dram* leuchtete jedesmal wenn der Start per Taster mißglückte.

So, und seit gestern habe ich bei so ziemlich jedem Start die *Fatal Error* Fehlermeldung in Verbindung mit *EC or EC Flash corrupted*
Aber nur, wenn ich vorher das Netzteil aus- und eingeschaltet habe.

Der Start mittels Taster funktioniert so gut wie nie und die LED bleibt bei *dram* stehen.

Auffällig ist jedoch, daß sich der Zustand bessert, wenn das Board zig mal neugestartet wurde mit vorausgegangenem CmosClear. Es also warm gelaufen ist
Dann kann ich in der Regel alles manuell einstellen, speichern, neustarten und das Teil läuft..

Nach ein paar Stunden oder gar nur einer halben Stunde Auszeit fangen die Probleme von vorne an. Egal ober manuelle Einstellungen oder Auto..

CPU ist ein X6 1090T.

Kann ich davon ausgehen, daß das Board einen Defekt hat?


----------



## ole88 (6. Juli 2010)

ihr habt wirklich alle mein mitgefühl aber seid selbst schuld ihr seid test karnickel weil ihr die ersten rev. habt.

ja das board hat ne macke.

und ja ich würde das board sofort wieder kaufen, habs ja drin und gestern ma versuchsweise CF mit zwei hd4890 gehabt und joa das board is einfach genial.
KAUF ES^^


----------



## Robär (7. Juli 2010)

funky schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen, daß das Board einen Defekt hat?



Geh mal davon aus, habe die selbe CPU, sowie Speicher und auch ein Corsair Netzteil. Bei mir hingegen läuft alles.


----------



## Vhailor (8. Juli 2010)

Ich würde es einschicken. Bei mir wars auch "nur" das Problem mit der DRAM LED, aber es war definitiv defekt.

Mitlerweile habe ich ein Neues - bis dato ohne Probleme. Eine entsprechende RMA-Kritik gebe ich die Tage zum Besten.

Einzig die HHD (F3) wird nicht erkannt. Weiß aber derzeit nicht woran das liegt.


----------



## Robär (8. Juli 2010)

Mach dir mal das neueste Bios drauf, Problem mit den Samsung Festplatten wurde gefixt.


----------



## klefreak (8. Juli 2010)

hab auch schon festgestellt, dass adas Board Macken hat, denn ich bekomme zb den kleinsten Teiler nicht zum Laufen. sobald ich auf ddr3 800 stelle Bootet das Baord nicht mehr, des weitern ist es sehr wählerisch beim Speicher (hab Vollbestückung ;( )
inzwischen habe ich Corsair dominator GT 1600cl7 (phenom-edition) und die laufen ganz gut, die 1866er INTEL Corsairs wollten überhaupt nicht, und die RIPJAWS waren bei mir auch nicht gerade extrem stabil im übertakteten Zustand 

hoffentlich wird das Board überarbeitet, den als Gesamtpaket ist es genial, wenn halt die Macken nicht wären ..

mfg


----------



## Robär (8. Juli 2010)

Das Problem mit kleinstem Speicher-Multi tritt komischerweise nur bei einem Ref.-Takt von ca. 280-300MHz auf.


----------



## klefreak (9. Juli 2010)

bei mir schon ab >211mhz ;(


----------



## Vhailor (11. Juli 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Mach dir mal das neueste Bios drauf, Problem mit den Samsung Festplatten wurde gefixt.



Schön wärs. Neues Bios bringt in der Hinsicht nichts...

edit: ... dachte ich zumindest als erstes nach einem reboot. Jedenfalls wurde die HDD kurze Zeit später automatisch erkannt, so dass ich sie initialisieren konnte (GPT). Nun läuft alles so, wie es soll!

edit 2: Nun wieder doch nicht. Nachdem das System die Platte erkannt hat und ich sie auch normal nutzen konnte, wird sie neuerdings nicht mal mehr im Bios angezeigt! Woran liegts diesmal?

edit 3: Neueste Feststellung - die Platte wird beim Start nie erkannt, steht aber (erst) nach dem Aufwachen aus dem Energiesparmodus zur Verfügung...


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juli 2010)

Dieses Problem habe ich mit meinen beiden Samsung 103LJ - aber bei einem Biostar-Board.
Könnte also an der Platte statt am Board liegen.


----------



## Vhailor (13. Juli 2010)

An einen Defekt der Geräte hatte ich dabei nie gedacht - es musste eine Einstellungssache sein.

Lösung:
Ich habe vor einem reboot 2 Dinge gemacht, um zu überprüfen, ob die Festplatte danach gleich beim Startup erkannt wird.

1. Den Großteil der Energiespar-Optionen ausgestellt. Auf jeden Fall alles, was mit der Festplatte zu tun hat.

2. Anfangs hatte ich den Start-Wert auf 0 (default=3) gesetzt (Registry unter System/CurrentControlSet/services/msahci), um meine SSD zu flashen. Hierbei wird AHCI aktiviert. Ergo setzte ich den Wert wieder auf 3.

Nach einem reboot wird die Platte nun von Anfang an erkannt (Einstellungen im Bios habe ich noch nicht überprüft).


----------



## Gevatter (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, vlt könnt ihr mir weiter helfen. 

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen, das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula auch in den Händen halten dürfen. Den dazugehörigen CPU von AMD Phenom X6 1090T natürlich auch. Meine Frage ist jetzt, welchen RAM kann ich auf das board machen. Laut AMD Support, unterstützt der Phenom X6 1090T, Arbeitsspeicher bis 1333MHz (Support for unregistered DIMMs up to PC2 8500(DDR2-1066MHz) and PC3 10600 (DDR3-1333MHz) – AM3) aber das Board unterstützt bis glaub ich 2133. Laut QVL Liste von ASUS können aber nur bestimmte RAMs von 2000MHz bis 2133MHz auf 6Kern CPUs verwendet werden......


----------



## Eiche (17. Juli 2010)

wilkommen in forum wie schon bei funky 
laut AMD macht der Phenom II X6 bis DDR3-1333 AMD Phenom? II Key Architectural Features
warum das mainboard bis DDR3-2000 macht kann mir nur vorstellen das die das für die zukunft mit eingebaut haben aber getestet können die das nur mit OC oder mit einer geheim AMD CPU  .


----------



## funky (17. Juli 2010)

Hi,

naja, inzwischen gelingt jeder Systemstart. Einzige Veränderung war die Erhöhung auf 1,66V für den Ram, anstatt der vom Hersteller vorgegebenen 1,65V bei 1600Mhz Cl.8

Sorgen bereiten mir nur noch die Temperaturen bzw. die ausgelesenen Werte.
Hab mir mal PC Probe II installiert und erhalte stets eine Warnmeldung für die SB. Meist liegen die Temperaturen zwischen 56-62°C.
Aber ab und an werden 125°C angezeigt, selbst nach kurzem Betrieb ohne besondere Belastung des Systems.
Nach anschließendem Neustart zeigt das Bios dann den selben Wert an.


----------



## timee95 (18. Juli 2010)

Hast du mal den Kühler angefasst, ob die ausgelesenen Werte stimmen??
Weil 125° ist etwas zu viel. Und das Problem mit der Chiptemperatur ist ja nun auch nichts neues bei dem Board.


----------



## Rheinhesse89 (20. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich habe das Board nun auch seit gestern und bin gerade dabei alles zu konfigurieren.

Ich habe jetzt schon des öfteren gelesen, dass dieses Board mit Speedfan nicht klar kommt, gibt es irgendwelche Alternativen zu Speedfan (Software!) mit der ich meine Lüfter trotzdem regeln kann ?

Die Lüfter in meinem Lian Li PC-P50 sind unerträglich laut 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Grüße

P.S: meine anderen Komponenten:
CPU: X6 1055T
Ram: 4GB GSkill
etc....


----------



## knoedelfan (20. Juli 2010)

gelöscht: geirrt


----------



## Rheinhesse89 (21. Juli 2010)

Hey,

ich lasse meine Lüfter nun über das Mainboard regeln, das klappt soweit auch ganz gut.
Jetzt habe ich nur das Problem, dass die Drehzahl der Lüfter die an den OPT_FAN1/2/3 angeschlossen sind garnicht ausgelesen wird (in Asus Probe II), ist das normal oder habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht ? .... Im Bios habe ich die OPT-Lüfter auf User-Mode gestellt und als Grenzwerte 2 realistische Werte eingegeben ....

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## L.B. (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mein MSI 790FX-GD70 gegen ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula einzutauschen, da es defekt ist. Nun ist mir aber auf diversen Bildern des Asus Boards aufgefallen, dass es eine starke Wölbung aufweist. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Oder meint ihr, ich sollte zum neuen MSI Board greifen?


----------



## timee95 (21. Juli 2010)

Ich kannn bei mir keine Wölbung feststellen.
Allerdings habe ich auch sonst eine gute Chrge erwischt (keine NB Überhitzung etc.).


----------



## X Broster (22. Juli 2010)

Starke Wölbung? Wenn es im Gehäuse sitzt, ist es sowieso gerade.

Wie sind eure Temeraturen der NB&SB? 
Mir scheint, als hätte ich kein fehlerhaftes Board bekommen, trotzdem heizt die NB auf 52 im Idle und die SB auf 42°C auf.


----------



## timee95 (22. Juli 2010)

So ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus mit den Temps.
da ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## L.B. (22. Juli 2010)

Die Temperaturen sind doch völlig in Ordnung. NB und SB heizen halt richtig. Da sie jedoch eine niedrige TDP haben, dürfen sie auch etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Mal 'ne Frage zum ROG-Connect: an sich soll man ja damit mittels eines Notebooks sein Crosshair IV übertakten können.
Muss das ein Notebook sein, muss es ein Gerät mit ROG-Connect sein oder tut's jeder normale PC mit USB-Anschluss auch?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## timee95 (22. Juli 2010)

Muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Notebook sein


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2010)

Muss also kein Asus-Gerät sein?
Geht also jeder normale PC mit 'nem freien USB-Port?
Ich hab' derzeit einen Q9550er auf 'nem Biostar-MB; das geht dann auch, oder?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Juli 2010)

Solange das Board stabil läuft, ist es doch egal wie warm die NB und SB wird. Grenze ist 90°, die sollte man nicht erreichen und meine wird beim Gamen zwischen 60 - 65° warm, die SB liegt irgendwo um die 50 - 53°.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juli 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Muss also kein Asus-Gerät sein?
> Geht also jeder normale PC mit 'nem freien USB-Port?
> Ich hab' derzeit einen Q9550er auf 'nem Biostar-MB; das geht dann auch, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Es muss ein PC mit Windoof und ein USB Stecker sein, egal ob Intel AMD oder sonst was 

Ich habs damals mitn officepc probiert, ging ohne Probleme


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2010)

Prima - danke.

Dann passt's.


----------



## X Broster (24. Juli 2010)

ROC Connect ist echt klasse. Einstöpseln, einschalten und los gehts. Einziger Haken: Der Multiplikator lässt sich nicht einstellen. Ich hoffe das kann ASUS bald nachliefern.


----------



## Robär (24. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie erkenne ich keinen Sinn im OC über RoG Connect, kann mir den mal jemand näher bringen?

Ich meine warum mit 2. Rechner übertakten wenn ich das in jeglicher Form (Bios oder Windows) auf einem PC hinbekomme?


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juli 2010)

Hi!

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Vorteil der, dass Du die Einstellungen im laufenden Betrieb vornehmen kannst.
Also:

ohne wiederholten Reset (wie beim Einstellen im Bios notwendig)
Die Variante mit dem ständigen 'runter- und wieder hochfahren kostet ja doch viel Zeit und ist nervig.
auch dann, wenn Du nicht an den Desktop kommst (also selbst dann, wenn Du vom einzustellenden Rechner aus nicht an die Windows-Oberfläche kommst, weil bsp. Benchmarks oder ein Spiel laufen)

Ich hoffe, ich habe das richtig verstanden und interpretiert; Korrigiert mich bitte notfalls!
Wobei nach meiner Erfahrung das direkte Einstellen im Bios immer besser ist; mit (Windows-)Software - wie Asus Probe; ähnliches gibt's ja auch von Gigabyte und MSI  - hat es bei mir nie richtig geklappt.


Ich denke, das ist schon sehr gut: Du kannst bsp. Furmark und Prime laufen lassen und dennoch die Bios-Einstellungen ändern - und siehst sofort die Auswirkungen.
Ist für mich einer der Gründe, warum ich mir ein Crosshair IV Formula zulege will.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Robär (24. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Der Punkt, dass ich mir das ständige hoch- und runterfahren erspare ist durchaus einleuchtend. Allerdings liefert Asus das Tool TurboV Evo mit, mit dem das ohne Probleme, mit sämtlichen Einstellungen, auch unter Windows geht.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass jemand mitten in einem Benchmark mal schnell die Spannungen oder Multiplikatoren ändern wird. Im Spiel könnte man immernoch raustaben und dann per Windows Tool übertakten.

Also einen wirklichen sinnvollen Einsatzort hab ich somit immernoch nicht rausbekommen, außer Showzwecke


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ja schon Asus- und MSI-Boards gehabt; bei beiden sind solche Tools bei.
Wirklich geklappt hat's nie...
Da ist mir der Eingriff ins Bios lieber - und der dürfte mit ROG-Connect besser gehen.
Hoffe ich.
Wobei: nur dafür lege ich mir keinen zweiten Rechner zu - und auch nicht das Ch IV.
Mir gefällt's insgesamt und es passt ins geplante Farbkonzept - das ROG-Connect ist nur das Tüpfelchen auf dem "I".

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gevatter (24. Juli 2010)

Endlich auch besitzer des ASUS Crosshair IV Formular MainBoards. 

#Mein Erfahrungsbericht fällt absolut positiv aus! Einbau der Hardware und des CPU (Phenom X6 1090T), total einfach und sofort geklappt. Fast alles direkt erkannt, ausser meine Samsung F3 1TB Festplatte.  Erst nach Bios Update auf v905. Temperaturen optimal : CPU 32° (CoolerMaster V8), MB 29°, NB 40°, SB 35° (im StandBy). Das OC  funktioniert einwandfreimit dem tool TurboV ECO, aber auch konvenzionell über Bios keine probleme! Die Tage werde ich das OCen auch mal über den ROG Anschluss testen. 

Meine Frage, die ich bzgl des Arbeitsspeichers hier im Forum gestellt hatte, konnte ich mir nach reichlicher Recherche selbst beantworten und lösen. Die Mhz des Arbeitsspeichers ist abhängig vom CPU ! 

Fazit : Wer überlegt sich das ASUS Board zu kaufen, einfach MACHEN !!


----------



## L.B. (24. Juli 2010)

kleiner Tipp zur CPU Temperatur. Diese wird im C0 Stepping falsch ausgelesen. Du mußt ca. 10°C addieren, um die tatssächliche Temperatur zu erhalten.


----------



## X Broster (25. Juli 2010)

Was damals für mich gegen des CH4 sprach waren die "nur" sechs Slots und das bekannte NB Problem. 
Ansonsten nur Vorteile.


L.B. schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp zur CPU Temperatur. Diese wird im C0 Stepping falsch ausgelesen. Du mußt ca. 10°C addieren, um die tatssächliche Temperatur zu erhalten.


Das ist auf meinem X3 auch schon so gewesen und er hat C2 Stepping.

ZB. momentan CPU Core0 26C°, aber CPU Temp 40C° (Cool´n Quiet deaktiviert). Bei mir 14C°


----------



## L.B. (25. Juli 2010)

Welches NB Problem? Meinst du die Temperatur?


----------



## Gevatter (25. Juli 2010)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die das Problem mit der fehlerhaften Temp.Anzeige mit dem BiosUpdate 0707 behoben haben sollen. Aber alleine durch das Xigmatek Utgard Gehäuse kann ich bei voll aufgedrehten Lüftern die CPU Temperatur schon ca. um 5-9° (Schwankungen durch Aussentemperaturen) senken ! (ohne Unterstützung der Gehäuselüfter : CPU 39°, MB 35°, NB 49°, SB 40°) Mit hab ich ja schon oben beschrieben . Vlt liegts ja auch dadran, dass meine CPU Temperatur so "relativ" niedrig ist, das ich eine gute Wärmeübertragung duch eine gute Wärmeleitpaste (Arctic Cooling MX-3 thermische Leitfähigkeit: 8,2 W/mK) erzeugt habe.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Juli 2010)

Stimmt es wirklich, dass das CIVF bei CF nur 16/8 bringt ? 
Weil normalerweise haben die Boards mit den x90 FX Chipsätzen
doch 2 volle 2 16x Lanes ?

Habe vll. vor auf AM3 umzusteigen, hatte eigentlich n 5850er CF
vor, und bei sonem teuren Board hätte ich mir schon 16/16 gewünscht 
(ja ich weiß das der Unterschied zu 16/8 minimal ist)


----------



## X Broster (25. Juli 2010)

Die PCIe Anbinungen betragen
Slot 1 = x16
Slot 2 = x8
Slot 3 = x16/x8 (x8 wenn in Slot 2 auch eine Karte verwendet wird)
Slot 4 = x4 		

CF ist kein Problem.


----------



## DragonTEC (26. Juli 2010)

*Lieferengpass?*

Hi,

ich bin auch kurz davor, mir das MB zu bestellen, aber heute morgen war es auf einmal aus meinem hoh einkaufswagen verschwunden.. leicht verwirrt hab ich dann geguckt: bei hoh ist es ganz raus und bei geizhals.at steht es bei gefühlten 95% als nicht auf lager..

gibt es hier einen lieferengpass oder so?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lieferengpass?*



DragonTEC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin auch kurz davor, mir das MB zu bestellen, aber heute morgen war es auf einmal aus meinem hoh einkaufswagen verschwunden.. leicht verwirrt hab ich dann geguckt: bei hoh ist es ganz raus und bei geizhals.at steht es bei gefühlten 95% als nicht auf lager..
> 
> gibt es hier einen lieferengpass oder so?


 


Du hast Recht!!! Ich werde mal ASUS anschreiben hier im Forum....

Danke für deinen Hinweis!!!


----------



## RamDrive (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Vhailor!

Hast Du nur das Board getauscht oder auch andere Komponenten RAM oder CPU.

In dem Thread *"Asus Formula IV CPU Led leutet ununterbrochen"* 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-led-leutet-ununterbrochen-3.html#post1913383
hast Du leider nichts mehr gepostet.

Wir rätseln noch ob wir beim leuchten der CPU-LED auch den Prozessor zurückschicken sollen, oder ob einfach einige der Crosshair Formula IV Boards Macken haben und der Austausch des Boards reicht.

Grüße


----------



## Robär (27. Juli 2010)

Einige Boards haben schon eine Macke. Ich würde es aber mal testweise mit einer anderen CPU probieren


----------



## r3aper (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen, da ja nicht 1000x die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden sollten, aber Ich würde gern mal ein paar infos von euch und empfehlungen hören welcher 1600er Speicher den im IV am besten/stabilsten harmoniert?

cpu ist der 1090T Ph. X6.

Was bedeutet die [O.C.] bemerkung auf der Rückseite der OPV bei 1600 und steigend in der Memory sparte? Müssen oder sind da schon gewisse funktionen getuned / sein, um diese Werte stabil zu halten?...

Danke Jungs


----------



## Robär (28. Juli 2010)

Also ich hatte selber die 1600er Crucial Ballistix und aktuell die Patriot Viper II Sector 5. Beide laufen/liefen ohne Probleme. Mit G.Skill RAM kannst du auch nichts falsch machen. Die Bemerkung mit OC hinter der 1600MHz auf dem Karton sagt nur aus, dass du einen höheren Referenztakt brauchst um einen höheren Speichertakt zu erreichen. Der max. Multiplikator bei einem Standard-Referenztakt von 200MHz liegt nämlich bei 1600MHz.


----------



## X Broster (28. Juli 2010)

An stabilsten würde ich die Corsair einschätzen, auch im Sachen OC, weil sie speziell auf AMD´s neue Sechskerner geschnitten sind. Kosten aber ein Sümmchen.
Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (CMD8GX3M4A1333C7) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei mir werkeln G.Skill 1333er von Okt. 2009, bis auf OC(nur 1676) bin ich mit denen 100% zufrieden.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juli 2010)

X Broster schrieb:


> An stabilsten würde ich die Corsair einschätzen, auch im Sachen OC, weil sie speziell auf AMD´s neue Sechskerner geschnitten sind. Kosten aber ein Sümmchen.
> Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1333) (CMD8GX3M4A1333C7) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Bei mir werkeln G.Skill 1333er von Okt. 2009, bis auf OC(nur 1676) bin ich mit denen 100% zufrieden.


 

Die Domis sind aber auch nur zu empfehlen, wenn du eine Wakü hast. Ansonsten kollidieren die Heatspreader mit den meisten guten CPU-Kühlern...

Aber die Heatspreader kann man ja auch abbauen....


----------



## X Broster (28. Juli 2010)

Mein Mugen 2 hätte mit ihnen keine Probleme, ärgerlich natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## r3aper (28. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank... die G-Skill 1333er waren bis jetzt auch von mir Favorisiert, hab auch mal noch ne nette "compatible" List im Guide endeckt ^^  Ich werd noch etwas warten und unter anderem die Dominator-riegel im Auge behalten. (auch wenn mit der sinnfreien aussicht, das sie billiger werden). Das sümmchen muss erst bei ... c ya


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

Ich werde bald auch das CH4 bekommen, da ich mit meinem alten Board immer Fehler mit dem RAM hatte (HT Link Sync Flood Error). Ich habe Corsair RAM's (XMS3 DHX)... beim CH4 gibt es ja zwei rote und zwei schwarze RAM Slots. Ist es egal in welche Slots ich die RAMs stecke?

Btw.: Sind die XMS3 DHX eigentlich genauso hoch wie die Domis?


----------



## X Broster (29. Juli 2010)

Entweder 2xRot oder 2xSchwarz.

Ich habe mir deswegen überlegt als Vollbestückung diese roten nochmal in schwarz zu kaufen. Das müsste Hammer aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

Es gibt also keine vorgegebene Reihenfolge? Denn bei den "normalen" AM3 Boards sollten die ersten RAM in die Slots, welche direkt am Solckel liegen. Also ist es beim CH4 egal...

Wo soll ich sie denn reinstecken, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## rabensang (29. Juli 2010)

Asus meint, dass das OC-Potenzial in den roten Slots besser sein soll. Daraus könnte man auch schliessen, dass kritische Rams in den roten Slots stabiler laufen....


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

Ok, danke, dann werde ich meine RAMs in die roten Slots stecken.


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

Im Handbuch steht, dass es egal ist, in welche Slots der RAM eingebaut wird, sie müssen nur gleichfarbig sein. (Die Slots, nicht die RAM Module )


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn es egal ist, ich stecke sie in die roten Slots


----------



## Robär (29. Juli 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Im Handbuch steht, dass es egal ist, in welche Slots der RAM eingebaut wird, sie müssen nur gleichfarbig sein. (Die Slots, nicht die RAM Module )



Anbei steht allerdings im Fließtext, dass bei Belegung der roten Slots bessere OC Ergebnisse erzielt werden können (wie bereits erwähnt wurde).


----------



## KILLTHIS (29. Juli 2010)

So, mein Crosshair IV ist gerade angekommen, wird jetzt am Wochenende verbaut. Eine frage habe ich: Wenn ich Crossfire mitsamt Soka aufbaue, läuft dann die Geschichte nur im 16x/8xer Modus?

Oder ist es 16x/16x, wenn es so aufgebaut wird:

Graka (PCI-E 16x)
PCI-E 8x
Graka (PCI-E 16x/8x)
Soka (PCI-E 4x)


----------



## X Broster (31. Juli 2010)

Die volle Bandbereite. Theoretisch könntest du noch eine PCIe-x4 Karte im zweiten Slot unterbringen, ohne Leistungsverlust zu verspüren.


----------



## DragonTEC (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,

sagt mal, hat jemand hier ne detailierte Darstellung des boards mit Maßen?

Ich plan grad einen Casecon und will ein crosshair IV verbauen, werd aber wohl recht knapp planen müssen um das case so klein wie möglich zu kriegen.. nun machen mir grade die zur seite gehenden Sata-anschlüsse etwas kopfschmerzen und ich hätte daher gern ne skizze mit diversen maßen damit ich weiß, ob das alles passt..

Das board selbst will ich mir noch nicht kaufen, da ich es NOCH nicht benötige (erstmal muss ich umziehen)..


----------



## funky (31. Juli 2010)

*update*
Also, ich habe das Board zurückgeschickt und mir nochmal 2 Stück besorgt. Eines davon teste ich gerade..
Der Startvorgang klappte von Anfang an ohne Probleme. Manuelle Einstellungen für den Ram (Cl.8 1600Mhz) klappen auch.
Die SB Temperatur bewegt sich bei diesem Board zwischen 48-58°C, also meiner Ansicht nach immer noch ein wenig zu viel.
OC Tuner Utility Bios funktioniert nur, wenn ich vorher das default setup geladen habe. Sind die Werte für den Speicher bereits manuell auf das Enthusiast Profil eingestellt und ich starte dann OC Tuner, fährt der Rechner nicht mehr hoch bzw. meldet nach einem weiteren Neustart *Overclocking failure*


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Juli 2010)

DragonTEC schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sagt mal, hat jemand hier ne detailierte Darstellung des boards mit Maßen?
> 
> ...



Breite: 305 mm
Tiefe: 245 mm

So wird es auf einigen Seiten ausgegeben. Ich habe es selbst vorhin erst eingebaut und ich muss sagen: Wow, der Umfang, den man bekommt, ist echt sein Geld wert. Gut, der Chipsatz wird etwas heiß meiner Ansicht nach, aber noch im akzeptblen Bereich. Sonst bin ich rundum zufrieden, gottseidank habe ich das Raven 2, welches für ordentliche Kühlung sorgt.


----------



## L.B. (31. Juli 2010)

@ DragonTEC:

Im Internet gibt es ein PDf Datenblatt für den ATX Formfaktor. Dort findest du alle Maße.


----------



## Vhailor (1. August 2010)

RamDrive schrieb:


> Hallo Vhailor!
> 
> Hast Du nur das Board getauscht oder auch andere Komponenten RAM oder CPU.
> 
> ...



Ups Sorry 
Ich war die letzten Wochen leider sehr abkömmlich, was das Forum hier angeht.

Es liegt definitiv am Board. Meins hatte schlicht eine Macke und der Umtausch des Boards hat dies bestätigt. Das Neue funktioniert einwandfrei (gut - das allgemein bekannte Problem mit der NB habe ich noch nicht unter die Lupe genommen). Wenn ihr das bei Mindfactory tauschen wollt, nehmt euch aber die nächsten 6 Wochen nichts vor. Solange hat der Umtausch dort bei mir gedauert.

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast kannst du gerne ne PM schicken 

ps: Den ursprünglichen Thread habe ich auch gleich mit einer entsprechenden Info gefüttert.


----------



## zcei (3. August 2010)

Hejho 

Habe heute mein CH4F bekommen  (was richtig schnell ging ) und versuche seitdem ins Bios zu kommen, aber irgendwie wird meine Tastatur erst ab Windows erkannt!?

Habe die USB-Ports schon gewechselt, kann es sein, dass man nur per PS/2 da rein kommt?  Das wäre irgendwie eigenartig.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
zcei


----------



## ole88 (3. August 2010)

nö usb müsste gehen


----------



## funky (3. August 2010)

zcei, dieses Problem hatte ich mit meinem ersten CHIVF auch. Nach etlichen Um-, Ein- und Aussteckversuchen fing irgendwann die Beleuchtung zu flackern an. Nach anschließendem Neustart klappte es dann endlich mit der Tastatur, aber das Board machte dann ständig andere Probleme..
Naja, jetzt ist es wieder beim Händler und mein zweites CHIVF macht mir jetzt richtig Freude..
Und hatte dieses Tastaturproblem nicht..


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. August 2010)

Hi!

Dieses Tastaturproblem habe ich schon mehrfach gehabt - bei verschiedenen Baords (Asus, MSi, Gigabyte).
Scheint teilweise an der Tastatur zu liegen (meine G19 geht da einwandfrei, obwohl sie sonst gerne Zicken macht - Treiber nicht optimal) aber auch etwas Glückssache zu sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Own3r (3. August 2010)

Ich habe heute auch mein CHIV bekommen 

Ich kann nur bestätigen was PCGH und co sagen - es ist ein High-End Mainboard! Derartige Probleme wie zcei hatte ich nicht, obwohl ich die G15 habe, welche gerne mal empfindlich sein kann


----------



## zcei (4. August 2010)

Ja geil dann kommt ja noch was auf mich zu -.-


----------



## ole88 (4. August 2010)

oder auch nich hab zum ersten mal das stabilste mainboard seit langem


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. August 2010)

Hi!

Mal 'ne Frage: hat schon einer das Übertakten über ROG-Connect ausprobiert?
Könnte jemand da mal seine Erfahrungen - stichwortartig langt hinne - posten?

Danke!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## zcei (4. August 2010)

So, ich hab jetzt zumindest für mich eine Lösung gefunden!

Ich hab die Firmware meiner Razer Tarantula von 2.00 auf 2.02 geflasht und das Bios von der Auslieferung (0602) auf die ktuellste Version. (0905)

Danach konnte ich mit der Tarantula auch ins BIOS und ich bin mit dem Board wieder voll zufrieden 

@ Schienenbruch:

Prof. Frink und ich habens an seinem R III E probiert, dürfte ja nicht soo viel anders sein:
- Achtung bei den Voltzahlen! Der übernimmt die einfach, da kann ein daneben drücken oder ein Zahlendreher verheerend sein.
- ~2MHz BCLK mehr.
- System übernimmt oft nicht die eingegeben Werte
- Am Besten die Synchro-Funkition austellen (hab ich auch erst neulich gelesen) Dann werden die dort eingestellten Settings nicht gespeichert, sodass nicht so oft ein clear CMOS notwendig ist. Wenns funzt. dann einfach manuell ins Bios setzen


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich hab die Firmware meiner Razer Tarantula von 2.00 auf 2.02 geflasht und das Bios von der Auslieferung (0602) auf die ktuellste Version. (0905)



Mein BIOS ist bei der Auslieferung aktueller gewesen (und ist es immer noch), denn ich habe die 0801 Version.


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2010)

für sata 6 muss die hdd auch damit ausgestattet sein oder? woran erkenn ich das und wo is der sata6 anschluss aufm mb?


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

Alle roten S-ATA Anschlüsse sind 6GB/s aber du kannst auch die "alten" dran anschließen, wobei da noch ein extra schwarzer dabei ist.

Die Festplatte muss natürlich auch S-Ata 6GB/s fähig sein und es müssen die speziellen Kabel genutzt werden (die dem Mainboard beiliegen; sind mit 6GB/s beschriftet)


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2010)

?? welche sind das bin blind und acht da nich so drauf


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

Meinste die Kabel? Da liegen ja die schwarzen bei. Und bei (ich glaub) zweien steht da in weiß drauf: 6G 6GB/s

das sind die mit dem weißen Druckknöpfen


----------



## klefreak (5. August 2010)

weis jemand von euhc, ob die in einer PCGH-News angekündigte "neue" Creative XFi MB software auch für "uns" kommen  wird??

mfg


----------



## zcei (5. August 2010)

Eher nicht oder? Real gesehen haben wir ja nen VIA Chip drauf und dann nur so ne qualitätssteigerungssoftware von XFi

Ok hab grad gesehen, dass es beim RIIIE auch geht und das hat auch nur nen VIA Chip. Aber da steht was von kostenpflichtig  denke mal nicht, dass  wir das dann auch kriegen, wohl eher das Extreme beim Release oder das C V E


----------



## klefreak (6. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Eher nicht oder? Real gesehen haben wir ja nen VIA Chip drauf und dann nur so ne qualitätssteigerungssoftware von XFi
> 
> Ok hab grad gesehen, dass es beim RIIIE auch geht und das hat auch nur nen VIA Chip. Aber da steht was von kostenpflichtig  denke mal nicht, dass  wir das dann auch kriegen, wohl eher das Extreme beim Release oder das C V E



wobei, wenn's das extreme bekommt, könnte das ja dann acuh bei uns laufen (wenn man es von der ASUS Page runterladet..

hoffentlich


----------



## Decrone (6. August 2010)

ich hab das Board seit Anfang Juni im Gehäuse und hab von Anfang an keine Probs. damit gehabt. Auch mit der OC Software im WinModus klappt es 1A, Temps sind alle von Anfang an im Grünen bereich. Klare Kaufempfehlung!

Gruß Dec


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. August 2010)

*Umfrage*

Hi!

Ich kann ja leider keine Umfrage einfügen; müsste - glaube ich - der Threadersteller tun.
Ich frage aber trotzdem mal:

würde Ihr Euch das CF4 wieder kaufen, oder
ein anderes Asus-Board
ein Gigabyte
ein MSI
ein Board eines anderen Herstelllers
ein System mit einem anderen Sockel (bsp. 1366)?

Würde mich mal interessierten; wollte aber dafür keinen Thread aufmachen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. August 2010)

Ich würde das CF4 wieder kaufen. Alternativ sonst nur das UD5-Board von Gigabyte.


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2010)

Ich würde mir auch nochmal das CF4 kaufen, da mein altes MSi Board Probleme mit dem RAM gemacht hat. Also nie wieder MSI - immer wieder Asus!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. August 2010)

@Schienenbruch

Früher hatte ich nur GigaByte Boards. CHIV ist mein aller erstes ASUS Board. Ich habe es mir geholt, weil GigaByte stark nachgelassen hat: Zu teuer, Qualität und Ausstattung sind dagegen schlechter geworden und unpraktisch sind sie auch noch.
Ob ich das nächste mal ein ASUS oder ein GB hole hängt ganz von den Herstellern ab: Was sie zu der Zeit so im Angebot haben. Boards anderer Hersteller hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Gevatter (8. August 2010)

Ich kann mich SPIRITus-96 nur anschliessen. Das Asus Crosshair IV Formula ist momentan ein, für meine Bedürfnisse entsprechend, perfektes Board !


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2010)

Na, denn muss ich mal sehen, wann ich die 200€ über habe - denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass keiner eins (gebraucht) hergeben wird.

leider muss ich erstmal mein derzeitiges Board ersetzen, da ich auf den Rechner angewiesen bin - die 100e fehlen mir dann; wird also erst im September was.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (10. August 2010)

Eigentlich wäre für mich das Asus M4A89TD PRO/USB3 das perfekte Board gewesen, weil es nur 2 PCIe-Steckplätze hat und die 2 normalen PCI-Steckplätze ganz unten, so wie es sich gehört. Und einen P-ATA hat es auch noch. Leider kam das Board nach dem CHIV. Wegen dem CHIV musste ich mir ein neues DVD-Laufwerk kaufen. Na ja, jetzt kann ich wenigstens auch Blu-rays auf dem PC schauen.


----------



## S3-Tate (10. August 2010)

Ich hab noch mal eine Frage zur Belegung der Lanes bei den Roten PCIEx
Plätzen. Die Lanes werden doch Automatisch den PCIEx Plätzen zugewiesen
oder ??? Ausser bei Platz 1 der hat immer 16 und Platz 4 der hat immer 4 oder ? wenn ich jetzt die 2te Karte für Crossfire in den Platz 3 Stecke wird aber Platz 4 mit 4 Lanes Verdeckt und wenn ich eine Erweiterungskarte in Platz 2
Stecke teilen sich Platz 2 und 3 die 16 Lanes also haben beide 8 !

Hat jemand schon mal die Konstellation gehabt ??? gab es dabei Probleme ??
verstärktes Mikroruckeln vielleicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. August 2010)

Hi!

ich werd' mal sehen: evtl. nehme ich statt dem Formula das Extreme mit dem Hydra-Chip - hängt am Preis.
Bleibt ja in der Familie.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. August 2010)

Was habt ihr für Temps bei der NB im Idle und unter Last?
Das geilste am CH4 ist die Lüftersteuerung, ich würde mir das Board wieder kaufen.
Man kann problemlos Sata3 Kabel an Sata2 Platte ranhängen.


----------



## X Broster (10. August 2010)

Ich überlege meine Lüftersteuerung zur CH4 Softwarelösung aufzugeben, da ich die Lüfter nur bei heißen Tagen(die weniger werden) hochdrehen muss.

Doof finde ich, dass beim High-End Modell keine Temperatur-Sensoren mitgeliefert wurden. Das hielt mich bislang ab die Lüfter anzuschließen.


----------



## Own3r (10. August 2010)

@BautznerSnef

Unter Last:
NB: 44°C
SB: 36°C

Im Idel:
NB: 36°C
SB: 34°C


----------



## Gevatter (10. August 2010)

Im Idle: CPU 34° / MB 29° / NB 46° / SB 40° ( Bevor ich die GeForce GTX 480 hatte waren die Temperaturen wesentlich niedriger )

Unter Last: CPU 42° / MB 30° / NB 51° / SB 43°


----------



## Shiny49 (11. August 2010)

Hi

welches Bios würdet ihr im moment für das C4F empfehlen ?

Grüße


----------



## Gevatter (11. August 2010)

Wie meinst du das @ Shiny49 ?
Natürlich die neuste Version  0905 ist bis jetzt die Aktuellste und kann auf der ASUS Homepage runtergeladen werden !


----------



## ole88 (11. August 2010)

immer das  neueste solange es keine bugs hat bzw. es darüber nichts bekanntes gibt


----------



## Shiny49 (11. August 2010)

Allet klar , danke ! hatte früher mal nen Asrock ( jaja , die alten Zeiten  ) und da waren die neusten Biosse immer sehr verbuggt , und die ersten die das runterluden die Versuchskaninchen


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. August 2010)

Idle:
CPU - 36°C @ 1.25V/3.4GHz
NB - 42°C
SB - 38°C
MB - 34°C

Prime95:
CPU - 48°C @ 1.25V/3.4GHz
NB - 44°C
SB - 39°C
MB - 34°C

Bei Spielen ist die CPU kühler, dafür NB und SB wärmer, weil die Graka von unten zusätzlich heizt.

Raumtemp - 24°C.


----------



## Kaki008 (11. August 2010)

Hey,
frage..
läuft auf dem CIVF das Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 MHz AMD Kit CL8 [CMD4GX3M2B1600C8]?

LG Kaki


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. August 2010)

Memory Support List CIVF


----------



## Kaki008 (12. August 2010)

Hab ich schon längst geguckt da steht er aber nicht drauf 
Hat sich aber geklärt, da ich jmd. im Forum gefragt hat, der diesen Ram auf CIVF nutzt und es funktioniert


----------



## klefreak (13. August 2010)

Sollte laufen





Kaki008 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon längst geguckt da steht er aber nicht drauf
> Hat sich aber geklärt, da ich jmd. im Forum gefragt hat, der diesen Ram auf CIVF nutzt und es funktioniert



Ich hab selbe das 8gb kit mit  und das lauf in voll bestuckung sogar cl7 
LG Klemens..
Ps: schau dass es wirklich ein amd mit Ost, denn intelspeicher läuft schlecht !  (muss ein "b" im Produkt Code sein..

Send by HTC desire


----------



## Kaki008 (13. August 2010)

Jap ist mir bewusst 
Bin kein Newbie in Sachen Hardware bei PC's 
Trz danke
Ist CL7 besser als CL8 (habe es auf CL9 gestellt bzw. Asus Turbo V Evo)


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. August 2010)

CL7 ist besser als CL8, da dies die Latenzen des Speichers angibt - also Verzögerung in dem Sinne. Und da 7 kleiner wie 8 ist...


----------



## bladefunk (14. August 2010)

hey leute,

folgendes:

Habe mir diese Woche das Crosshair IV Formula gekauft dazu n x6 1090 Black Edition und 2x 8GB von Hynix.

Wenn ich den Rechner anschalte leuchtet die RAM leuchte auf dem Board, auch wenn ich nur einen der beiden Speicher einsetze.

Hat jemand dafür ne lösung?

danke im Vorraus

Bladefunk


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2010)

Welche LED leutet genau auf dem Board? Wenn es die LED ist, die rot/gelb leuchtet wenn die Spannung erhöht ist, solltest du die Spannungen für den RAM manuell im BIOS einstellen.


----------



## bladefunk (15. August 2010)

Hab n bild angehängt

achja, kann aber erst garnicht ins bios, nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## Own3r (15. August 2010)

Also bei "Probe It" sind eigentlich keine LEDs. Vll. meinst du die LED, welche darunter ist (Bezeichnung ist "Q-LED"). Die Bedeutung dieser weiß ich jetzt nicht, vll. schau mal im Handbuch nach. 

Warum kannt du denn nicht ins BIOS?


----------



## bladefunk (15. August 2010)

ne DRAM1 leuchtet durchgehend

im handbuch steht, wenn eine lampe durchgehend dann ist da ein fehler.

und wenn ein fehler ist bekomm ich kein bild, also auch kein bios..


----------



## Robär (15. August 2010)

Wenn das einzelne 8GB Module sind würde ich mal darauf tippen, dass das Board damit nicht klar kommt.

Hast du mal ein Link zu den Dingern?


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. August 2010)

Alternativ mal die RAM-Module einzeln testen.


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage...

Wenn ich eine Grafikkarte einbaue, und dazu die ASUS Xonar HDAV1.3 Deluxe, hab ich dann Performaceeinbrüche bei der Grakka? Oder wird die weiter mit 16 Lanes angesprochen?


----------



## Ezio (16. August 2010)

Wird weiterhin mit x16 angesprochen.


----------



## Lowpinger (16. August 2010)

bladefunk schrieb:


> ne DRAM1 leuchtet durchgehend
> 
> im handbuch steht, wenn eine lampe durchgehend dann ist da ein fehler.
> 
> und wenn ein fehler ist bekomm ich kein bild, also auch kein bios..




ähhhm dir is bewusst das das board 16Gbyte RAM unterstützt

also hast du 2x 8Gb gekauft

jetzt die alles antscheidene frage: warum hat das board 4 bänke?

anwort: richtig, weil du die 16Gb nur mit 4x4Gb erreichst, also mit vollbestückung, 8Gb Module werden nich supported

erst belesen dann kaufen

noch ne frage nebenbei, wofür zum geier braucht man 16Gb RAM ?


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. August 2010)

Lowpinger schrieb:


> noch ne frage nebenbei, wofür zum geier braucht man 16Gb RAM ?


Was der Geier sagt, weiß ich nicht - ich könnte mir aber beispielsweise bei Video-, Musik- Grafikbearbeitung oder CAD-Anwendungen vorstellen, dass die mit 16GB 'n Ende besser laufen als mit 4 oder 8Gb.


----------



## bladefunk (17. August 2010)

also problem hat sich gelöst beim genauerem hinschauen.

Mir wurden Speicher angedreht die nur für Server oder Mac Pro's gedacht sind...

hier mal n Amazon Link 8GB Hynix DDR3 1333Mhz PC3-10600R 240pin, ECC: Amazon.de: Elektronik

danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!

edit: also habe jetzt 4x4GB von Kingston PC1333

aber, laut beschreibung soll man um Cossfire nutzen zu können Slot PCIE_1 und PCIE_3 nutzen oder??

das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass die beiden Karten so weit auseinder sind, dass die CF kabel zu kurz ist?! 

habe 2x die HD4870 von Powercolor

danke schonmal für eure antworten!


----------



## Robär (20. August 2010)

Oh je, der Speicher hat ECC, selbst wenn das Board 8GB Module erkennt kann es nicht laufen.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Jungs ahbe voll die Probleme mit meinem Crosshair 2 und versuche das gerade zum laufen zu bringen, ich werde es bis Montag versuchen und wenn es nicht klappt dann werd3e ich das board umtauschen und ich dachte an das C4...

Würdet ihr mir das Empfehlen??? Ist das besser wie das C2 und habe ich damit auch keine Probleme wenn es um Rams geht???


Ganz ehrlich meinung, würdet ihr es  Nochmal Kaufen???


----------



## Own3r (21. August 2010)

Ich würde mein CHIV nochmal kaufen, da es wenigstens mit meinem RAM funktioniert ! Es ist ein sehr gutes Board - daher klare Kaufempfelung!


----------



## Cyris (21. August 2010)

Ein klares ja, ich bin selbst vom Crosshair 2 aufs Crosshair IV umgestiegen und hatte bisher keine Probleme, sogar beim OC habe ich direkt RAMS gewählt die QVL sind.

Bisher läuft alles 1A auch keine Probleme mit der NB/SB Temp.


----------



## cemo (21. August 2010)

Weil habe mit dem C2 nur Probleme es funkt nicht ich weis nicht warum keine Ahnung ich hab langsam Kein Bock mehr.

Wenn ich das C4 kaufe am Montag dann werde ich auch gleichzeitig die Rams kaufen

DDR3 4GB PC1600 CL8 KIT (2x2GB) G.Skill 4GBTD - BoraComputer Onlineshop


----------



## Gevatter (22. August 2010)

Also ich kann mich nur anschliessen! Ich würde das CHIVF auch nochmal kaufen. Bei mir funktioniert alles 1A ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Das Board is so ausgestattet, das es auch in Zukunft mit den Herrausforderungen neu rausgebrachter Inovationen, locker mithalten kann! Ich war auf der Gamescom in Köln diesen Jahres, am Mittwoch (und kann deswegen auch sagen, dass ich als Händler und erfahrenener Hardwareexperte, sagen kann), dass die Komplettsystem die ausgestellt worden sind und zu dem HIGH END Bereich für Zukünftige Rechnergenerationen gelten, min. ein ASUS Crosshair IV Formular Board hatten. Natürlich ist der Intel 6Kern Prozessor um einiges besser, aber wer kann sich schon einen solchen CPU für über 1000€ leisten!


----------



## klefreak (22. August 2010)

bladefunk schrieb:


> also problem hat sich gelöst beim genauerem hinschauen.
> 
> Mir wurden Speicher angedreht die nur für Server oder Mac Pro's gedacht sind...
> 
> ...



es sollte eine passende "lange" CF Brücke im Karton des CH4 sein (hab meine beiden HD5770 ohne probleme laufen lassen)

beim RAM kann es bei Vollbestückung teilweise Probleme geben mit den scharfen Timings bzw beim Übertakten und damit einhergehendem Ramtakt um die DDR3 1600 !!
(bei mir spinnt des weiteren der kleinste Ram teilwer wodurch ich gezwungen war relativ teure Corsairs zu kaufen welche meinen Übertakteten 1055t auch bei DDR3 1600 in vollbestückung stabil beistehen.
--> die 6kerner sind da anscheinend etwas zickig.. hoffe aber dass es bei dir funktioniert

mfg


----------



## cemo (22. August 2010)

Also mir gehts um ein High End SLI Board was erstens AM3 CPu schafft, was das C4 ja kann und zweitens Zukunftssicher ist, das ist ja auch das C4( DDR3 Speicher, 6Kern CPu usw)

Ich möchte  mit dem C4 mit meinen 4GB keine Weiteren Probleme haben, da ich mit dem C2 am verzweifeln bin und kein Bock mehr hab..........

Er will nicht und ich auch nicht mehr^^.....

Hat denn irgend jemand schon erfahrung mit dem Modden des Board das es SLI fähig ist???

Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO

Ich versteh da kein Wort


----------



## N30S (23. August 2010)

Laut deiner Seite ist es sli fähig siehe weiter unten in der Liste:

"AMD 890FX (ASUS Crosshair IV) + 2 x GeForce 8800GTS by Reagan"

Mit English Kenntnissen sollte das eig machbar sein..^^


----------



## cemo (23. August 2010)

Ja die haben das mit den Karten versucht, aber ich kann ja auch 2 GTX 470 nehmen ist ja das selbe


----------



## N30S (23. August 2010)

Da würde ich aber lieber ne gtx 480 oder gar ne hd5970 holen is preislich in etwa das selbe und ne ganze ecke einfacher


----------



## cemo (23. August 2010)

Mit der GTX 480 werde ich nicht die Leistung haben, die ich mit 2 GTX 470 ahben werde und außerdem betreibe ich das 3D Vision System und brauche Leistung und die habe ich mit 2 GTX 470


----------



## CoNtAcT (28. August 2010)

^
back to | ich hole am Montag mein Crosshair 4 ab..........


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

hi,
hab ein problem mit meinem neuen civf. hab eine gainward 9800gt verbaut und diese über hdmi an meinen samsung lcd angeschlossen. alles gut soweit nur ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin das ich was höre. hab schon alles probiert, sämtliche treiber installiert(nur die von der civf cd noch nicht alle), das spdif kabel rumgesteckt, im bios von spdif auf hdmi gewechselt, im windows bei sounds auf hdmi und spdif probiert. kann mir einer helfen mit dem problem?? die suche ergab keine lösung bis jetzt aus anleitungen wurde ich auch nicht schlauer. danke schonmal.
mfg 2takt

ps geiles board für die (fast) eine woche in der ich es habe


----------



## Own3r (31. August 2010)

Hat der Samsung Monitor überhaupt eingebaute Lautsprecher (falls du ihn deswegen über HDMI anschließen möchtest)?


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Start => Systemsteuerung => Sound => HDMI Output als Standardgerät auswählen (falls vorhanden).


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

ja hat er, ist ein tv kein monitor(möchte ihn wegen der 42zoll anschliesen und weil ich kein platz habe für ne extra pc ecke). also mit dem alten pc über klinge und vga funktionierte alles ganz normal, genau wie bei der ps3 über hdmi.

das hab ich schon bei sound hdmi als output gewählt bin am verzweifeln.. ich vermute ja das es was mit dem tv oder mit der gainward zu tun hat


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Hast du auch beim TV HDMI input eingestellt?


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

ja bild hab ich ja aber nur kein ton


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Gib mal bitte die Bezeichnung deines TV's durch.


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

gibt es da unterschiede beim hdmi signal(klar 720p,1080i) dachte hd ton=hd ton.
also ist ein

model code:
ps42q91hx/xec
version:
bu09

serial no. dürfte nicht wichtig sein?


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Die Serial ist unwichtig.
Was zeigts bei dir im Gerätemanager an Audio an?
720p und 1080i/p sind nur für die Auflösung, beim Sound ist das Wurst.


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

TV Röhre Samsung PS42Q91HX/XEC - Ersatzteile und Reparatur

hier hab was gefunden was er kann und was nicht

via high definition audio

finde eines aber komisch er zeigt mir die treiber version 6.0.1.8100 an wenn ich aber die asus treiber installier kommt was von version 8.... was nach der installation aber nichts bringt und er wieder die version 6..... anzeigt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Wenn von NVIDIA nichts angzeigt wird (NVIDIA High Definition Audio Device) dann ist HD sound nicht möglich. Und wenn man einen Duallink zu HDMI adapter verwendet ist NUR das BILD in HD.


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

das heist dann neuer tv oder neue graka?

hab mal den hw manager angehängt


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

hab ja amd chipsatz der treiber scheint aber für nvidia chips zu sein
da steht auch noch was von integrietem sound, hab die graka mit spdif auf dem mainboard verbunden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Sound ist dann nur über Scart adapter möglich via Cinch zu Klinke.


----------



## Gevatter (31. August 2010)

Bei den Soundkarten Treiber blick ich auch nich durch. Auf der Via Homepage, kann man die Audiotreiber mit der Version 7.900a runterladen. Bei dem CIVF sind aber ältere Sountkartentreiber (früheres Erscheinungsdatum als die Treiber auf der Via Homepage) aber Version 8.100. Kann mir das jemand erklären ?

Danke schonmal !


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Frag mal im ASUS Support Thread nach Gevatter.

@2Takt: hier und hier. Bitte keine Doppelposts, Posts kann man editieren mit Ändern Button.


----------



## 2Takt (31. August 2010)

ok danke das mach ich morgen mal.


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

Viel glück.


----------



## Clonemaster (1. September 2010)

Weis jemand wie gut ein Noctua NH-U12P CPU Kühler auf das Board passt, bezogen auf
den Abstand zu den RAM's. Am besten mit Bild 

Will ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula mit dem oben genannten CPU Kühler zusammen mit 
G.Skill Trident DDR3-1600 4Gb Kit. RAM: ca. 500mm hoch (eingebauter Zustand ab 
Steckplatz) Bilder dazu im Tagebuch weitere Infos auch in der Sig. !!

Danke schonmal,
MfG Clonemaster


----------



## Pixelbauer (22. September 2010)

sagt mal wo finde ich den die aktuellen treiber (chipsatz) oder gibt es wirklich nur den einen von der ASUS Seite. Bei AMD bekomme ich ned mal den Chipsatz angeziegt.

LG PIxel


----------



## Gevatter (22. September 2010)

Der AMD Chipset Driver V3.0.762.0 auf der ASUS Homepage ist bis jetzt noch der einzige und aktuellste verfügbare Treiber.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. September 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie gut ein Noctua NH-U12P CPU Kühler auf das Board passt, bezogen auf
> den Abstand zu den RAM's. Am besten mit Bild
> 
> Will ein Asus Crosshair IV Formula mit dem oben genannten CPU Kühler zusammen mit
> ...



500mm sind ja mal echt hoch für ram riegel 
Der noctua hört vor den rambänken auf (asymmetrische türme) nur der 120mm lüfter is über den rams, aber den kannst du entweder nach oben versetzen oder auf der anderen seite 
Bei meinen ripjaws konnte ich den 120er so einbauen dass er bündig mit der obersten lamelle abschließt

Edit: hab mich verlesen, du hast ja den 12er, der passt ohne probleme


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. September 2010)

Hi!

Eine Frage hab' ich da....

Das Board hat ja 4 (mechanische) PCI-E-16x-Slots, die sich für Crossfire entweder auf 16x/16x oder 16x/8x/8x aufteilen; der Vierte ist von vornherein nur mit 4x angebunden.

Wie ist die Aufteilung, wenn ich in zwei Slots Grafikkarten - in meinem Falle zwei Hd5770 - und in den Dritten eine andere Karte - konkret: ein OCZ-Reco-Drive einsetze?

Bleibt es bei 16x/16x - und eben 4x für das Revo-Drive - oder schalten sich die Ersten beiden 16x-Slots auch auf 8x herunter?

Grüße

jochen


----------



## klefreak (25. September 2010)

soweit cih das verstanden hab (aus den Boardbeschreibungen) wird automatisch 16x8x8 aktiviert wenn drei "geräte in den oberen drei slots sind.

S1 und S3 sind die X16 Slots
S2 und S3 sind x8 wenn die ersten 3 aktiviert sind
S4 ist immer X4 und sollte die anderen nicht beeinflussen
das Revodrive sollte dort doch auch ohne Leistungseinbußen funktionieren oder?

mfg


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. September 2010)

Hi!

ja - der 4x langt hin; das Revo hat 'nur' 4x.
Aber: es kann sein, dass ich meine TV-Karte auch noch einbauen will - und die hat auch PCI-E....

Im Klartext bedeutet das also - wenn wir beide die Boardbeschreibung richtig verstanden haben (ich hab's genauso gelesen, suche aber 'ne Bestätigung dazu, mgl. aus praktischer Erfahrung), dass der S2 nur (sinnvoll) nutzbar ist, wenn man Triple-Crossfire machen will.

Meine Frage zielt im Prinzip dahin, dass ich nicht weiß, ob die Umschaltung bzw. Herunterschaltung - hier: S1-3 von 16x/0x/16x auf 8x/8x/8x - nur dann erfolgt, wenn ein Crossfire installiert wird, bei dem halt die drei Geräte (Grafikkarten) in S1-3 zusammen arbeiten, oder ob die auch erfolgt, wenn voneinander unabhängige Geräte - hier: Grafikkarte und Revo-Drive - installiert werden.

Ich weiß auch noch nicht genau, ob nicht evtl. Platzprobleme mich dazu zwingen werden, das Revo in den S2 zu setzen oder ob evtl. ein Slot (der S4) durch eine Netzwerkkarte oder Soundkarte belegt wird.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## SL55 (26. September 2010)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir auch das Crosshair zuzulegen, und wie es der Zufall so will möchte ich dort auch ein HD5770 CF betreiben.

Ist beim Crosshair eine CF Brücke dabei die die Slots zwischen S1 und S3 (=3 Slots) überbrücken kann? Meine Grafikkarten hatten nur CF Brücken dabei die maximal 2 Slots überbrücken konnten...

MfG


----------



## klefreak (26. September 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ja - der 4x langt hin; das Revo hat 'nur' 4x.
> Aber: es kann sein, dass ich meine TV-Karte auch noch einbauen will - und die hat auch PCI-E....
> ...



Die herunterschalktung ist nicht 8x8x8 sondern 16x8x8x somit bleibt die erste karte immer x16 !
Ich denke, dass dadurch nicht wirklich merkbare EInbußen in CF entstehen 
Leider kann ich das aber nicht testen

mfg klemens


----------



## SL55 (26. September 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> Die herunterschalktung ist nicht 8x8x8 sondern 16x8x8x somit bleibt die erste karte immer x16 !
> Ich denke, dass dadurch nicht wirklich merkbare EInbußen in CF entstehen
> Leider kann ich das aber nicht testen
> 
> mfg klemens



Kleefreak, du besitzt ein Crosshair 4? Dann kannst du sicher meine Frage von oben beantworten, ob eine CF Brücke dabei ist, die die Slots zwischen PCIe Slot 1 und 3 überbrücken kann?

MfG und Grüße aus Niederösterreich.


----------



## hansmaulwurf88 (27. September 2010)

Hallo !

bin neu hier  erstmal hallo an alle !

habe gestern mein neuen pc bestellt, mainboard ist das crosshair iv formula !

habe schon ein bisschen im internet rumgesucht aber zu meiner frage nichts passendes gefunden.

ich möchte windows 7 ultimate 64 bit auf eine solid state platte installieren. im bios sollte ich vor der installation auf ahci umstellen oder ? wie funktioniert das genau ?

als datenträger für alle anderen daten ausser windows will ich ein raid 0 verband laufen lassen.

wie installier/aktiviere ich das bei 2 angeschlossenen hdd´s ? noch vor der windows installation auf das Solid State Drive oder ist der Raid 0 verband erst danach dran wenn windows komplett installiert ist ?

also nochmal zusammengefasst: 

windows - Solid State Drive
Daten - Raid 0 Verband aus 2 Festplatten.

wie stell ich das ein ? 


danke schonmal !

mfg


----------



## Own3r (27. September 2010)

Also mit der SSD musst du nur im BIOS AHCI auswählen, dann Win 7 installieren und fertig bist du!

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob du dann noch einen RAID-Verband machen kannst. 

Es ist eigentlich nicht so sinnvoll, da die Geschwindigkeit von RAID 0 zwar hoch ist, aber wenn du Daten auf dem RAID speichern willst und dir geht eine Platte kaputt, dann hast du Pech, da alles weg ist...daher würde ich mir das mit dem RAID nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Arbaal (27. September 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen PC und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dabei helfen. Und zwar habe ich auch das wunderschöne Crosshair IV Formular und bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert von der Optik und auch den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Allerdings macht mir das gute Stück ein paar Probleme.

Das Problem scheint hier mein Corsair CMD8GX3M4A1333C7 Dominator zu machen. Denn egal welche Timings ich einstelle, sobald ich mehr als ein Kit auf das Mainboard stecke mein System einfriert. Meistens in Spielen ab und zu aber auch mal im Windows.

Ich habe schon Memtest86 und Prime95 mehr als 8 Stunden durchlaufen lassen (mit allen 4 Kits installiert) und es gab keine Probleme. Auch meine Grafikkarte hab ich mit Furmark sehr ausgibig getestet und auch da gab es keine Probleme. 

Nun habe ich gesehen, dass mein Speicher nicht auf der QV-Liste des Boards zu finden ist, doch der Speicher von vielen empfohlen wurde auch mit dem Board.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier ja einen Rat geben an was dieses liegen kann, denn langsam verzweifel ich und weiss nicht mehr weiter.

Danke im vorraus,

MfG

Arbaal


----------



## Schienenbruch (27. September 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich ein Raid zwar bei einer Systemplatte lohnt, aber sonst nicht so viel bringt - und bei der Systemplatte ist eine Ssd um einiges besser als der Raid.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## klefreak (27. September 2010)

hansmaulwurf88 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> ....
> also nochmal zusammengefasst:
> windows - Solid State Drive
> ...


wenn du ein RAID erstellst (im BIOS auf RAID danach sollte man nach dem POST screen mittels Tastenkombination (F8 oder sowas in der art) in den Raidcontroller-Setup kommen, dann dort beide Platten als Raid 0 konfigurieren
danch beim installieren von win auf die SSD vorher die Bootreihenfolge so abändern dass die SSD die "1." hdd ist (sinnvollerweise auch am Board die HDD's für das RAID nocht an SATA 0 und 1  )

sollte machbar sein 



Own3r schrieb:


> Also mit der SSD musst du nur im BIOS AHCI auswählen, dann Win 7 installieren und fertig bist du!
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob du dann noch einen RAID-Verband machen kannst.
> Es ist eigentlich nicht so sinnvoll, da die Geschwindigkeit von RAID 0 zwar hoch ist, aber wenn du Daten auf dem RAID speichern willst und dir geht eine Platte kaputt, dann hast du Pech, da alles weg ist...daher würde ich mir das mit dem RAID nochmal überlegen.


Wie gesagt, soweit ich das im Kopf habe, ist im RAID modus automatisch AHCI aktiveirt.. aber du hast recht, dass RAID0 nicht wirkich einen SPeedboost bringt und gerade beim PC neuaufsetzen und so probleme machen kann!!


SL55 schrieb:


> Kleefreak, du besitzt ein Crosshair 4? Dann kannst du sicher meine Frage von oben beantworten, ob eine CF Brücke dabei ist, die die Slots zwischen PCIe Slot 1 und 3 überbrücken kann?
> MfG und Grüße aus Niederösterreich.


ja solch eine Brücke ist dabei (hab das schon mit 2 hd5770 verwendet..
lg zurück nach NÖ 


Arbaal schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen PC und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dabei helfen. Und zwar habe ich auch das wunderschöne Crosshair IV Formular und bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert von der Optik und auch den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Allerdings macht mir das gute Stück ein paar Probleme.
> Das Problem scheint hier mein Corsair CMD8GX3M4*A*1333C7 Dominator zu machen. Denn egal welche Timings ich einstelle, sobald ich mehr als ein Kit auf das Mainboard stecke mein System einfriert. Meistens in Spielen ab und zu aber auch mal im Windows.
> Ich habe schon Memtest86 und Prime95 mehr als 8 Stunden durchlaufen lassen (mit allen 4 Kits installiert) und es gab keine Probleme. Auch meine Grafikkarte hab ich mit Furmark sehr ausgibig getestet und auch da gab es keine Probleme.
> ...



das PRoblem mit instabilen Speicher hatte ich auch schon, der PHENOM in kombi mit dem Board ist leider etwas zickig mit dem Speucher, das A das ich in dem speicher amrkiert habe zeigt, dass dies ein Corsairspeicher ist, der für INTEL optimiert ist, der passende Corsairspeicher für die Phenoms hat ein "B" im Code !! erst als ich miene "A" corsairs in "B" corsairs taushcte war mein PC Stabil (gerade bei Vollbestückung (4module)) ist der PHENOM sehr sehr Wählerisch !!!
--> wennn möglich tausche den speuicher in ein Phenom-modell 


Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich ein Raid zwar bei einer Systemplatte lohnt, aber sonst nicht so viel bringt - und bei der Systemplatte ist eine Ssd um einiges besser als der Raid.
> Grüße Jochen


ein RAID bringt mehr bei einer Datenplatte als bei der systemplatte, da die für die systemplatte wichtigen "zufälligen" Zugrifffe bei einem RAID noch schlechter sind als bei eier einzelnen HDD.. die DATENRATE beim lesen oder schreiben ist hier nicht soo entscheidend !! (schon auch wichtig aber eben niocht so wichtig wie die zufällige zugriffszeit!!)
--> deshalb ist eine ssd auch so viel performanter als eien hdd als systemplatte
mfg klemens

ps: ich bitte tippfehler zu entschuldigen, hab grad keine "tastatur zur verfügung  )


----------



## Arbaal (27. September 2010)

Ohje, danke dir für die Info

Das ist natürlich ungünstig, wie schaut es denn bei dem "F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie" Speicher aus, der ist im System meiner Freundin verbaut und sie hat eigentlich das selbe Problem?

Wenn es dort das selbe Problem ist, werd ich dann wohl auf einem Speicher wechseln der auch in der QVL vom Board ist.


----------



## tobi757 (28. September 2010)

Wollte mal fragen, ob jemanden Probleme mit diesem Corsair Dominator GT-Speicherkit auf dem Crosshair IV Formula bekannt sind und ob es eventuell andere gute Kits für dieses Board gibt...

Habe von DDR3 leider noch keine Ahnung, daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob die 21333Mhz RAM's für dieses Board Oversized sind. Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Arbaal (28. September 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

da ich einmal einen Beitrag gefunden hatte, das jemand auch ein Problem mit der gleichen kombi hatte und anstatt des "EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand" einmal den Boxed Lüfter getestet hat. Habe ich selbiges soeben auch einmal gemacht. Der Rechner funktioniert nun ohne Probleme, sogar mit der Vollbestückung des Rams auf seinem Takt. 

Hier scheint es wohl ein Problem zwischen dem Alpenföhn und dem Crosshair IV bzw. dem AMD prozessor zu geben. 

Falls ihr also eine derartige Kombi habt, versucht einfach mal den Boxed Lüfter zunehmen falls einer vorhanden ist. 

MfG

Arbaal


----------



## klefreak (29. September 2010)

Arbaal schrieb:


> Ohje, danke dir für die Info
> Das ist natürlich ungünstig, wie schaut es denn bei dem "F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL, Ripjaws-Serie" Speicher aus, der ist im System meiner Freundin verbaut und sie hat eigentlich das selbe Problem?
> Wenn es dort das selbe Problem ist, werd ich dann wohl auf einem Speicher wechseln der auch in der QVL vom Board ist.


Das Problem ist, dass die Corsairspeicher (und auch viele andere HErsteller) sehr INTEL-optimiert sind, das bedeutet, dass subtimings dann für den phenom zu scharf sein können. der Corsair-Phenomspeicher den ich verwende (sollte dazu acuh im ASUS oder CORSAIR Supportbereich hier im Forum einen Thread von mir geben) läuft bei mir problemlos.. ein weiterer Faktor ist einfach, dass die Phenoms unter Vollbestückung beim OC probleme haben !! also entweder 2 RAM verwenden und bessere OC ergebnisse einfachren oder bei 4 Ram niedriger bleiben (oder mehr spannung benötigen !)


tobi757 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, ob jemanden Probleme mit diesem Corsair Dominator GT-Speicherkit auf dem Crosshair IV Formula bekannt sind und ob es eventuell andere gute Kits für dieses Board gibt...
> Habe von DDR3 leider noch keine Ahnung, daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob die 21333Mhz RAM's für dieses Board Oversized sind. Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.


also unter Vollbestückung wäre es ein krasses Oversize ! da die Phenoms "nur" auf DDR3 1600 spezifiziert und getestet sind (auch von Corsair support mir so bestätigt) bei vollbestückung solltest du dunter 1600 bleiben wodurch auch "günstiger" Speicher genügen sollte. ich hab den 1600er Corsair (2 Kit a 2x2gb) mit ddr3 1496 laufen.. 


Arbaal schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> da ich einmal einen Beitrag gefunden hatte, das jemand auch ein Problem mit der gleichen kombi hatte und anstatt des "EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand" einmal den Boxed Lüfter getestet hat. Habe ich selbiges soeben auch einmal gemacht. Der Rechner funktioniert nun ohne Probleme, sogar mit der Vollbestückung des Rams auf seinem Takt.
> Hier scheint es wohl ein Problem zwischen dem Alpenföhn und dem Crosshair IV bzw. dem AMD prozessor zu geben.
> Falls ihr also eine derartige Kombi habt, versucht einfach mal den Boxed Lüfter zunehmen falls einer vorhanden ist.
> MfGArbaal


eventuell hat der Kühler zu viel anpressdruck? so dass die CPu teilweise schlecht kontakt hat,.. ich meine irgendwoi gelesen zu haben, dass es bei zu viel anpressdruck zu kontaktproblemen im Sockel kommen kann..

mfg Klemens


----------



## tobi757 (29. September 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> also unter Vollbestückung wäre es ein krasses Oversize ! da die Phenoms "nur" auf DDR3 1600 spezifiziert und getestet sind (auch von Corsair support mir so bestätigt) bei vollbestückung solltest du dunter 1600 bleiben wodurch auch "günstiger" Speicher genügen sollte. ich hab den 1600er Corsair (2 Kit a 2x2gb) mit ddr3 1496 laufen..



Danke für deine Schnelle Antwort, wie sieht das denn aus wenn ich nur 2 Slots belege ?


----------



## klefreak (29. September 2010)

mit nur 2 slots, sollten auch höhere Taktraten möglich sein, jedoch hab ich das bei mir nicht getestet, außerdem gilt die faustregel, mehr RAM sit "wichtiger" als schneller ram, zwischen DDR3 1600 und DDR3 2000 liegen eh nur wenige % Leistung, die man in ehcten Anwendungen dann auch gar nicht so erreichen kann, so dass man da getrost darauf verzichten kann, sofern man nicht nur BEnchmarks "Spielt" 

meine 8gb hab ich inzwischen ganz gern, da brauch ich mir über offene Programme wärend des Spielens keine Gedanken machen ..
2x4gb Ram Riegel sind noch recht teuer? (hab da nicht recherchiert) aber wenn das Board solche unterstützt sollten die natürlich acuh gehen wobei die von haus aus nicht so scharfe Latenzen haben wie 2gb Module.. was aber wie gesagt in der Praxis zu vernachlässigen ist..
meine cl7 Module laufen auch ganz schnell und stabil bei "nur" cl8//9..

lg


----------



## SL55 (29. September 2010)

Bin seit heutem auch stolzer Crosshair IV Formula Besitzer. 

Nur leider gibt meine CPU nicht mehr als 3,4 GHz her (Phenom II X4 955 BE C2-Stepping), mit der Autooverclocking Funktion auf 3,6 GHz läuft er nicht stabil (mit meinem alten Mainboard hab ich ihn auch nicht höher als 3,4 GHz gebracht mit manuellen Settings). Oder gibt es einen Tipp den ich mal ausprobieren sollte (z.B. C'n'Q deaktivieren, ...)? Bringts mir was wenn ich die CPU anstatt über den Multiplikator über den Referenztakt übertakte?

MfG


----------



## tobi757 (29. September 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> mit nur 2 slots, sollten auch höhere Taktraten möglich sein, jedoch hab ich das bei mir nicht getestet, außerdem gilt die faustregel, mehr RAM sit "wichtiger" als schneller ram, zwischen DDR3 1600 und DDR3 2000 liegen eh nur wenige % Leistung, die man in ehcten Anwendungen dann auch gar nicht so erreichen kann, so dass man da getrost darauf verzichten kann, sofern man nicht nur BEnchmarks "Spielt"
> 
> meine 8gb hab ich inzwischen ganz gern, da brauch ich mir über offene Programme wärend des Spielens keine Gedanken machen ..
> 2x4gb Ram Riegel sind noch recht teuer? (hab da nicht recherchiert) aber wenn das Board solche unterstützt sollten die natürlich acuh gehen wobei die von haus aus nicht so scharfe Latenzen haben wie 2gb Module.. was aber wie gesagt in der Praxis zu vernachlässigen ist..
> ...




Das Problem ist ja eigentlich, dass die 2000er mit CL8 so mit am billigsten sind von dem Dominator GT's sind, dann kann ich doch einfach die Timings schärfer einstellen oder nicht ? Weil für weniger Takt und CL8 mehr bezahlen, da sehe ich kein Sinn drin  Und für 7€ mehr gibts schon 2133Mhz mit CL9, glaube aber nicht, das ich die Latenz bei 1600Mhz weiter runter bekomme als mit dem 2000er CL8-Kit


----------



## Own3r (29. September 2010)

SL55 schrieb:


> ..., mit der Autooverclocking Funktion auf 3,6 GHz läuft er nicht stabil ...



Ist auch kein Wunder, da diese "Funktionen" nie funktionieren 

Du solltest mal ab 3,6GHz ein wenig den Vcore erhöhen, um zu schauen, ob er sich dann weiter ocen lässt


----------



## L.B. (29. September 2010)

@SL55: Wenn der Prozessor auch auf dem alten Board nicht höher getaktet werden konnte, liegt es ja nicht am Asus Crosshair. Wobei 3,6Ghz auch im C2-Stepping ohne Spannungserhöhung möglich sein müssten. Wahrscheinlich ist deine CPU einfach nicht so übertaktungsfreudig.


----------



## klefreak (29. September 2010)

SL55 schrieb:


> Bin seit heutem auch stolzer Crosshair IV Formula Besitzer.
> Nur leider gibt meine CPU nicht mehr als 3,4 GHz her (Phenom II X4 955 BE C2-Stepping), mit der Autooverclocking Funktion auf 3,6 GHz läuft er nicht stabil (mit meinem alten Mainboard hab ich ihn auch nicht höher als 3,4 GHz gebracht mit manuellen Settings). Oder gibt es einen Tipp den ich mal ausprobieren sollte (z.B. C'n'Q deaktivieren, ...)? Bringts mir was wenn ich die CPU anstatt über den Multiplikator über den Referenztakt übertakte?
> MfG


teste eine Kombination aus Bustakterhöhung und leichtem Anheben des multiplikators, eine reine MULTI anhebung ist meist auch nicht "funktionstüchtig".. wie schuat deine Kühlung aus?.. am besten liest du dir einige Thread zum speziellen PHEOM-OC durch, hier im Forum sollte doch eine "gleiche" CPU schon mal übertaktet worden sein 


tobi757 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja eigentlich, dass die 2000er mit CL8 so mit am billigsten sind von dem Dominator GT's sind, dann kann ich doch einfach die Timings schärfer einstellen oder nicht ? Weil für weniger Takt und CL8 mehr bezahlen, da sehe ich kein Sinn drin  Und für 7€ mehr gibts schon 2133Mhz mit CL9, glaube aber nicht, das ich die Latenz bei 1600Mhz weiter runter bekomme als mit dem 2000er CL8-Kit


ich hatte die 1860er dominatoren in verwendung aber da diese INTELzertifiziert sind bekam ich dieses Kit (4x2gb) nicht stabil wenn ich miene CPU übertakten wollte..@stock gibg immer alles, auch die Domis in ihrer 1860er Konfig!! (das problem ist Vollbestückung samt OC !!)
schau auf den Produktcode der 2000er, wenn dort ein "A" drinnen ist, sind es "intel"speicher, hier kann es zu problemen kommen..
klarerweise sollten die 2000er auch bei ddr3 1600 schärfere Timings vertragen  allerdings bringt das meist eh nichts messbares..

mfg klemens


----------



## SL55 (3. Oktober 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ist auch kein Wunder, da diese "Funktionen" nie funktionieren
> 
> Du solltest mal ab 3,6GHz ein wenig den Vcore erhöhen, um zu schauen, ob er sich dann weiter ocen lässt



Nichtmal mit 1,4 Volt läufts @ 3,6 GHz stable (aber 3,4 schaff ich ohne Vcore erhöhung stable -.-')... Soll ich nochmehr Spannung anlegen? Hab ich wirklich eine OC Krücke erwischt?  

MfG


----------



## klefreak (3. Oktober 2010)

eventuell solltest du mit untertaktetem Speicher testen, da acuh der speicherkontroller bei OC meist eine leichte spannungsanhebung brauchen kann (CPU NBVoltage) --> teste da mal das CPCU OC mit untertaktetem Speicher ..
bei mir sit das OC meist limitiert gewesen, da der SPeicherkontroller mit der Vollbestückung einfach probleme hatte..

mfg


----------



## Own3r (3. Oktober 2010)

Es könnte sein, das du eine OC-Krücke erwischt hast! Der C2 soll nicht so gut sein...


----------



## sLint (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich muss gestehen, ich habe vermutlich nichtmal die Hälfte aller Posts in diesem Thread gelesen, aber habe da auch das ein oder andere Problem mit dem Board, von denen eins hier auch schon kurz angeschnitten wurde.

Zum einen schaltet es ohne erkennbaren Grund unter Last (vor allem Grafiklast) ab.

Ab und zu schmeißts mich nur auf den Desktop, manchmal Reboot des Rechners, obwohl der Auto-Neustart von Windows abgeschaltet ist.
Temperatur-Sensoren funktionieren auch nur im BIOS.

Seit einer Woche geht allerdings garnichts mehr, da die System-Platte nicht mehr von Board erkannt wird, obwohl sie zu mit 100%iger Sicherheit funktioniert. Auch die restliche Hardware konnte ich mit Ausnahme des Prozessors testen.

Erst vermutete ich, dass die Graka kaputt sei oder durch die extreme Länge (ATi HD 5970, immerhin knapp über 30 cm) andere Komponenten aufheizt, aber auch alle anderen Karten, die ich zum testen verwenden konnte, führten zum selben Absturz.

Werde das Board dann wohl heute Abend ausbauen und einschicken, falls nicht jemnd eine Idee hat, also:
Hatte da jemand ähnliche Probleme und auch Lösungen dazu gefunden?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Spezialisten von ASUS sind bei uns im Forum auch unterwegs.

Schildere ihnen doch mal dein Problem.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/185


----------



## sLint (4. Oktober 2010)

Oh, danke.

Da werd ich dann doch gleich mal rüber und nochmal etwas genauer aufschreiben was so nicht geht und Hardware etc.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Oktober 2010)

Je genauer du ihnen den Fehler beschreibst, umso schneller können sie helfen. Angaben zu den Treibern sind auch von Vorteil.


----------



## dbpaule (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,
das Board wird Ende des Monats gekauft, aber im Voraus hätte ich noch einige Fragen an die Kenner. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit 4x2GB auf dem Board? Dass man CL2 nicht vermeiden kann, ist mir klar. Doch wie schauts mit der Stabilität aus? Ich hab zudem gehört, dass die Samsung F3 am Sata 6GB/s Probleme machen soll. Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Bin gespannt, wie meine Crucial C300 SSD dann performt 

LG und Danke im Voraus.

Paule


----------



## CoNtAcT (6. Oktober 2010)

Bekommt eigendlich jemand die 2000 MHz auf seine Riegel stabil hin?


----------



## tobi757 (7. Oktober 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Bekommt eigendlich jemand die 2000 MHz auf seine Riegel stabil hin?



Gute Frage ich guck gleich mal


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Evt. mit extremen Kühlmethoden.^^


----------



## tobi757 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also stabil nicht wirklich LinX schmiert ab ... 

Sind aber auch "nur" 1,65V und ich hab einen 1090T


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie schauts mit 1.75V aus?


----------



## tobi757 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel ?

Aber egal ich werde es mal eben für dich testen


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Habe meine Ripjaws auch schon mit 1.77V geoced, das macht nichts. Wenn man nur kurz zum benchen nutzt geht das i.o.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab meine Ripjaws (CL7 1333) auf 1.77V für 941 MHz eingestellt, aber nur für benches.
Stell mal CL 10 und trp auf 10 und teste dann noch mal.


----------



## tobi757 (7. Oktober 2010)

OK 
Habe jetzt mal mit CL9 und dann 1,725V gebencht. Bei mehr V schmiert er noch schneller ab. 
So hat er immerhin schonmal 3min durchgehalten.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

Versuchs mit CL10.
Im Bios ist auch alles richtig eingestellt?
Bei Ram OC erstmal den 1090T @ stock laufen lassen um fehler auszuschließen. TurboCore deaktivieren!

€dit: Hast du schon deine Ergebnisse eingetragen? (High-Score-Liste maximaler RAM-Takt nach CAS-Latenz geordnet)


----------



## tobi757 (7. Oktober 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Versuchs mit CL10.
> Im Bios ist auch alles richtig eingestellt?
> Bei Ram OC erstmal den 1090T @ stock laufen lassen um fehler auszuschließen. TurboCore deaktivieren!
> 
> €dit: Hast du schon deine Ergebnisse eingetragen? (High-Score-Liste maximaler RAM-Takt nach CAS-Latenz geordnet)



Sorry hab die neue HW erst seit gestern eingebaut 

@ Stock komm ich aber nur bis 17xxMhz 
TurboCore wird gleich deaktiviert 

Die Ergebnisse hab ich noch nicht hochgeladen. 

Achja und hier ein Screen mit CL10 

Soll ich SuperPi als Test nehmen und nicht LinX ?

Noch ne Frage, ist das normal das der Kühler auf dem MoBo links neben der CPU so warm wird ?


----------



## dbpaule (7. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr mir was über den Betrieb mit 8GB erzählen. Plane das Board zu kaufen in Kombi mit 4x2 GB Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL9 und nem 1090T. Habt ihr da ER´rfahrungen?

LG, Paule


----------



## tobi757 (7. Oktober 2010)

Also 4x2 GB Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL9 sollten eigentlich kein Problem sein, du darfst nur nicht damit rechnen, dass die RAM's sehr viel mehr mitmachen würde ich sagen.


----------



## SL55 (7. Oktober 2010)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir was über den Betrieb mit 8GB erzählen. Plane das Board zu kaufen in Kombi mit 4x2 GB Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL9 und nem 1090T. Habt ihr da ER´rfahrungen?
> 
> LG, Paule



Mich würde interessieren wie es sich mit 12 GB RAM verhält - macht dem Board ein Mischbetrieb von 2 4GB und 2 2GB 1333 MHz mit, sagen wir mal, CL9 zu schaffen?

MfG


----------



## dbpaule (7. Oktober 2010)

Da ich nicht vorhabe mir mehr als 8GB zu verbauen, bleibe ich diesen Versuch leider schuldig, aber dennoch danke für die zumindest ermutigenden Worte zu dem Thema. Ich denke mal, dass CL1 nicht mehr möglich ist bei 4x 2GB, oder? Ich werde denke ich um den 20. herum euch berichten können, wie es gelaufen ist 

Bis dahin.

LG, Paule


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

> Soll ich SuperPi als Test nehmen und nicht LinX ?
> 
> Noch ne Frage, ist das normal das der Kühler auf dem MoBo links neben der CPU so warm wird ?



Mit SuperPi und Linx testen. 
Ja ist normal das der Kühler recht warm wird. Du kannst ja mit Asus Probe II nachschauen wie warm SB und NB werden.
Ich habe meine Chipsatzkühlung leicht modifiziert, indem ich die halterung abgeschliffen habe, was zu mehr druck und Temperatursenkung geführt hat.

@dbpaule: In Spielen sind nach wie vor 4GB schneller als 8 oder mehr. Es gibt ausnahmen wie GTA4 die von 8GB profitieren. Ansonsten brauchen nur Grafiker mindestens 8GB, am besten 16GB. Und bei Vollbestückung muss meistens die Spannung erhöht werden was sich negativ auf die Wärmeableitung auswirkt.


----------



## dbpaule (8. Oktober 2010)

@Snef
Da ich kaum zocke, erschließt sich dir sicher mein Arbeitsgebiet  Ich brauchs zum einen als Absicherung in die Zukunft, da der Rechner ne Weile halten soll und da ich RAM-fressende Progs nutze wie PS und dergleichen mehr. Dennoch danke für den Tipp.

LG, Paule


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2010)

meine 4x2 gb zeigne mir, dass es ohne OC rehct gut und problemlos läuft (auch ddr3 1600 cl7)
aber sobald man OC betreibt wird der Phenom x6, (nicht das bOard denke ich) zickug, so dass cih bei 280mhz bustakt zumindest auf ddr3 1466 cl8 zurückgehen musste um die Corsairs Foldingstabel zu bekommen (>24h)
--> das problem ist der Speicherkontroller der Phenoms, der bei Vollbestückung und scharfen Rams probleme macht, hier sind AMD-Rams zu bevorzugen
Hab den Vergleich von 
2x2gb Ripjaws dr3 1333 
8gb Ram in Form von 2Kits a 2x2gb Corsair Dominator GT1866 (INTEL-speicher da ein "A" im PRoduktcode) 
und 2kit 2x2gb corsair Dominator Gt 1600cl7 die im vergleich zu den anderen Corsairs und auch den Ripjaws sehr gut laufen (aber auch deutlich teurer sind)

lg Klemens

ohne OC laufen alle speicher problemlos auch mit hochen taktraten und guten latenzen, aber bei OC kann es Probleme geben (muss aber nciht zwangsläufig sein!!9


----------



## r3aper (11. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
Ich wende mich nun doch noch mal an euch, bevor ich einfach nur den RAm wechsle.

*System:* crosshairIV / 1055T / G-Skill RJ´s 1600 DDR3 [12800CL7D-4GBRH].
*Problem:* [eigentlich nur] im Spiel bekomme ich Bluscreens willkürlich aber meist nie länger als ca. 45min - 1st lassen sie auf sich warten. Vorher verabschiedet sich schonmal mit ner desktop anzeige etwas miniprogs wie ... gadgets . Oder die Games stoppen einfach ihren Dienst und kick 2 desktop.

*Frage:* WARUM IST DAS SO ^^?
Ich will nicht glauben das ein Teil defekt ist, ich bin nun auch kein super NooB in sachen oc.
Ich habe schon einige Timings spannungen am RAM und gesamt oc versucht.. wirklich beheben konnte ich die Abstürtze /BS´s nicht.
Den 1055T habe ich zu einem Spitzen Preis wem abgekauft ( nein er ist nich futsch), von wegen 1090T und so ... Sollte ja ursprünglich auch aufs CHIV. Aber Leute, es läuft doch auch mit dem dollen kleinen (1055T)oder ? .. also ich verdächtige RAM....
MEMtest sagt mir auch nach 3st alles OKI....und wenn ich dann nach dem ersten BS zb. erneut hochfahre und normal wieder Soiel anwerfen möchte.... gibt dann SOFORT nen "Blauen".. Als wolle er mich ärgern.

Am stabilsten lief das sys noch mit stanni oc via. ..V EVO-Tool. mit nooby-automatik erstellt (ca. 3,260GHz).  Aber habe auch schon manuel im BIOS experimentiert.
trau mich gar nich zu sagen das das Sys im Standart Modus 2,8GHz auch diese Symtome aufwies.

..und JA, falls der nächste TestRAM auch nicht richtig rockt, dann muss wohl doch was woanders defekt sein ... 
Bitte helft mir, was mache ich falsch? (wollte mir zum testen 1333er nun verbauen von Kingston) .. Vorschläge??..THX


----------



## r3aper (11. Oktober 2010)

5zeichen


----------



## dbpaule (12. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal CMOS-Reset gemacht und danach mal gezockt? Kamen da auch die Bluescreens? Mal nur mit 2GB RAM probiert oder andere DIMMs probiert?

LG, Paule


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Oktober 2010)

Mach doch mal von CPUZ screens, am besten von allen, CPU, Speicher, SPD, Mainboard....
Liegt bestimmt am Speicher.


----------



## tobi757 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hatte noch letzens ein ähnliches Problem: 
-CPU war nicht stabil, selbst bei Standardtakt 
-Minianwendungen sind abgeschmiert 
-Bluescreens

Dann habe ich mir neue Hardware gekauft, vorher hatte ich einen Q9550 auf einem P5Q Pro Turbo 

Vorher und nachher mit neuer Hardware fiel jeder primetest durch und ich hatte mit der neuen Hardware genau die gleichen Probleme wie vorher. 

Memtest lief allerdings mehrere Stunden ohne irgendeinen Fehler gefunden zu haben durch 

Dann habe ich das DVD-Laufwerk vom Mainboard getrennt, prime lief wieder, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder Bluescreens. Am Ende stellte sich heraus das es an meiner Xonar DX 7.1 lag. 

Würde dir also raten mal alles unnötige vom Mainboard zu trennen, wenn der Fehler dann immer noch auftritt, weist du wenigstens das es an Mainboard, RAM oder CPU liegen muss ... 

Allerdings muss das natürlich nicht sein, evtl. sind einfach die RAM-Timings falsch eingstellt, das wäre natürlich die günstigste Lösung für dich  Mach das mal wie CoNtAcT es gesagt hat


----------



## r3aper (14. Oktober 2010)

hi ... 
danke der antworten... Im HAPPY ..
alles wieder im Lot.
Ich wollte gestern noch nicht voreilig posten, da ich der sit. nich traute ^^.
Aber nun , nach 2x 5 st. dauer-daddln hab ich keine aussetzter oder sonst wad.
Die gute CMOS taste hinten hats gerichtet...
Doll ich dachte wenn ich ein default im BIOS setzte, dann wär das ebenso?!.
gibts da nch mal unterschiede in der prio.?
naja wieder was gelernt.....und asche gespart^^

THX dbpaule...

cya


----------



## Xutho (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu dem Mainboard 
und zwar passt der Promilatech Megahalems da drauf 
mit dem retention modul ist der Kühler ja quer drauf.
Ob es da Probleme mit dem RAM gibt ??? 


Grüße 

Xutho


----------



## dbpaule (14. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf den RAM an  Prinzipiell passt der aber drauf ohne Probleme.

LG, Paule


----------



## Xutho (14. Oktober 2010)

Das werden die Ripjaws sein ich denke mal die passen dann oder so hoch sind die ja nicht? 


Grüße

Xutho


----------



## r3aper (14. Oktober 2010)

Also meine Rip´s (wie vorher beschrieben) haben den aufgeklebten Headspreader drauf, .. wohl ehr show , aber sieht ja gut aus...und den musste ich bei dem näher gelegenen Slot von CPU Sockel entfernen, damit der Mugen2 passt.
Der vordere Spreader schließt brav bündig mit dem ( ich blass von rechts nach links) 120er Luffi ab.
Gut, soviel Info zur frage ob der Proli passt ^^ .. gar keine... trotzdem ..


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand die 2000 MHz auf seine Speicher stabil?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (16. Oktober 2010)

Selbst mit CL10 postet das Board nicht mal mit DDR3-2000.

Welche Spannung darf maximal beim IMC (CPU/NB) anliegen und welche bei der NB? Falls ich noch Luft nach oben habe, versuche ich es nachher noch einmal. Am RAM scheitert es definitiv nicht.


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Oktober 2010)

Auf meiner CPU NB liegen gerade 1,2 V an. Für 2,8 GHz brauche ich 1,25 V und für  3,0+ GHz brauche ich 1,3V. Kurz darüber ist aber auch schluß mit Lustig, weil meine CPU trotz guter Wasserkühlung sehr heiß wird.
Hier mein aktuelles stabiles setting:


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir sind es 1.35v, allerdings bleibt meine CPU dank Corsair H70 sehr sehr kühl.
1.3v auf der NB sollten unbedenklich sein, oder?


----------



## CoNtAcT (16. Oktober 2010)

1,3V auf der CPU-NB??


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (16. Oktober 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> 1,3V auf der CPU-NB??


Sogar 1.35v auf der CPU/NB. Laut ASUS ist das zwar hoch, aber nicht crazy.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir fehlt ja nicht mehr viel, evt. schaff ichs in den kommenden Tagen.
Sind Ripjaws 1333er CL7.


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. Oktober 2010)

Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Sogar 1.35v auf der CPU/NB. Laut ASUS ist das zwar hoch, aber nicht crazy.



Wieviel MHz hast du dann auf deiner CPU-NB?




BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlt ja nicht mehr viel, evt. schaff ichs in den kommenden Tagen.
> Sind Ripjaws 1333er CL7.



Weiter so, was hast du bei den zusätzlichen DDR Spannungen im bios eingestellt?
Ich schaffe jetzt diesen Wert stabil:


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Oktober 2010)

Hatte da 1.75V aufm Ram und stabil. Dein Wert auch im Memtest Test 5 stabil?


----------



## CoNtAcT (17. Oktober 2010)

Jupp, er könnte eigentlich mehr, hier mein ram:Der Ram Bilder Thread


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (17. Oktober 2010)

CoNtAcT schrieb:


> Wieviel MHz hast du dann auf deiner CPU-NB?


2858 MHz. Ist aber auch mit 1.3v stabil. Für 3 GHz brauche ich 1.48v und das ist für 24/7 dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Oktober 2010)

Das sehe ich auch so.
Bei mir ists ähnlich, bis 2,85 GHz auf der NB läufts mit 1,275- 1,3 V ab 3 GHz brauche ich 1,375 V und mehr..... Ein sehr großer Sprung in der Voltzahl, aber relativ gering die Ausbeute.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich verwende auch einen Deneb, mit einem Thuban sollte da ja eigentlich mehr zu erreichen sein - hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit, was der Umstieg von Deneb zu Thuban bzgl. NB und RAM OC bringt? Ich hoffe mal auf direkte Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob der Ram so richtig eingestellt ist?
Wie genau stell ich das AHCI im Bios ein?
Ist der Crossfire betrieb auch ohne kabel möglich?

gruß tom


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

AHCI bei Windows 7 nachträglich aktivieren
Bei 1333er sollten es schon 667 MHz sein.
Wie meinst du das mit dem CF? Ohne Kabel?


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Im Bios, den teiler auf die MHz einstellen.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

Du hast nicht zufällig ein bild von der einstellung? Bin auf diesem Gebiet ein neuling


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Nicht wirklich, aber du kannst mal noch schreiben was du noch so an Hardware hast.
Zieh dir mal Everest, und mach mal nen Memory Benchmark. Damit ich weiß was bei dir für ne FSB Ratio eingestellt ist.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

crosshair IV formula
amd x6 1090t
corsair 1333mhz 8gb kit cmx8gx3m2a1333c9
2x 8800gtx
1200w bequiet
wakü


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Lol, nicht ein wenig zu overpowered dein Netzteil?
Hast du deinen 1090T geoced?


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

nach umstellung auf ahci bringt er die daten


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Zeig ma bitte auch den ersten Reiter, danke. 
Dein Ram ist ja untertacktet, nicht vergessen den DDR3 Typ höher zu stellen. (800, 1333, 1600..usw.)

€dit: *[How-To] AMD K8: Athlon 64/Athlon 64 X2 Overclocking (inlusive Phenom Info!)
*


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

der 1090t ist unberühet.
die beiden grakas brauchen jewals 2 stromanschlüsse un das hatte damals das 1200er.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

ok hier


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

ka wie ich den richtig takte


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Dein 1090T ist aber übertacktet^^. Mom ich schau kurz im Bios, ich poste dir gleich dir richtigen Einstellungen. Nebenbei ist der Turbo fürn Arsch, den kannst du beruhigt deaktivieren. Hab ich auch gemacht.

€dit: Ich hab mir mal dein Setting mal angeschaut. Du solltest die DRAM Freqency aufs zweit höchste einstellen. Das sind dann 1333 (667 MHz) in deinem Fall bei einem FSB von 232 MHz auf DDR3 1547 (ca.). Schau erst mal ob du's auch stabil bekommst, falls nicht. Einfach die DRAM Voltage auf 1.7-1.75V einstellen. Aber ich denke mal das des nicht von nöten sein wird, sind ja gute Corsair's.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

hier noch der bench


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Ok, danke. Liegt bestimmt an der Beta das der CPU Typ nicht erkannt wird.
Mach dann nochmal den Bench wenn de umgestellt hast, und zeig dann auch alle Reiter von CPU-Z an. Danke.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

hier alles zusammen, habe es auf 1537 gestellt nur hat er nicht wirklich mehr


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Da wirst du wohl probieren müssen, evt. musst du ein Bios update machen. (1102)
Warum hast du die Rams im Single? geht Dual Channel nicht? Hast du die Latenzen Manuell eingestellt oder auf Auto gelassen? (Einfach auf Auto lassen, erst einstellen wenn du die richtigen settings für die MHz hast)
Stell mal die DRAM Frequency aufs höchste ein. Evt. gehts dann.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

wieso single? hab einen im A1 und einem im B1 drin.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Na A1 und A2 sind Dualchannel, genauso wie B1 und B2. Wenn du A1 und B1 belegst dann ist es nur noch Single Channel.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

laut handbuch mit 2 dimm sind a1 und b1 vorgeschlagen für dualchannel
ist das bios update kompliziert? gibt es nen tool unter win dafür?


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Dann teste ml A2 und B2. Ich find das Bios gut, man muss sich nur reinfinden. Klar auf der CD zum Mainboard gibts jede menge Tools wo man sich das sparen kann in's Bios gehn zu müssen. Aber nicht für den Arbeitsspeicher. Nur übertackten/untertackten geht mit den Tools.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

hier alles nochmal mit dem ram auf a2 und b2


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

mit 1547 und dem rest auf auto reagiert er nicht mehr.
Hab jetzt alles auf auto gestellt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Schaue mal im Handuch nach, ab Seite 2.4.2 ob dein Arbeitsspeicher vertreten ist. Wenn nicht, dann update dein Bios auf die Aktuelle Version. (Asus Update tool nehmen und das aktuelle Bios ausm Netz updaten)

Dann lass alles auf Auto. Jetzt zeigts auch Dualchannel an.


----------



## dutrilo (21. Oktober 2010)

update ist drauf, werte liegen immernoch gleich


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du bei CPU-Z mal alle Reiter als Screenshot hochladen. Ich vermute mal das liegt direkt am speicher. Das einzigste was de machen kannst, mal nur den Speicher zu Ocen. Die CL9 fest einstellen und DDR 1333 auswählen und per FSP den Speicher in 5-10 MHz zu übertackten.
Ansonsten direkt im Support Forum von Corsair und Asus nachfragen. Wobei du bei Asus zuerst nachfragen solltest. Support-forum-von-asus-crosshair-iv-formula


----------



## dutrilo (22. Oktober 2010)

hier nochmal alle tabs


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke, hast gestern auch die DRAM Voltage angehoben? Wenn nicht dann teste noch mal bis 1.75V. Mehr würde ich nicht fürn Alltagsgebrauch geben. Ach, wegen Single Channel, das ist ein Auslesefehler der noch unausgereiften Beta von Everest Ultimate. CPU-Z zeigts wenigstends richtig an.


----------



## dutrilo (22. Oktober 2010)

ich konnte die voltage bisher nicht anheben. das einzige was ich eingestellt habe ist 2T, der stand vorher auf 1


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Oktober 2010)

Die DRAM Voltage kannst du mit + anheben, oder isses ausgegraut?


----------



## master.mind911 (25. Oktober 2010)

Servus an alle,

hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meinem kleinen Problem. bin neu hier in diesem Forum und hoffe das ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. 

Also bin dabei mir nen PC zusammen zu basteln und habe soweit alles zusammen (nen Phenom II X6 1090T BE, das oben genannte Board und ne Zotac GTX470AMP) außer den Speicher. 

In der aktuellen PCGH wurden ja speicher getestet und Sieger war der Dominator GT aber der 2133er... nun die frage an euch, ist der wohl passend oder to much (zum Zocken, BluRay gucken usw.) für dieses Board? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht was besseres empfehlen von Corsair oder doch lieber G.Skill? Krieg da irgendwie keinen dreh an die sache....  hab auch schon in der dieser QVL liste von ASUS geguckt aber da werde ich nich schlau draus

danke schon mal im vorraus an euch...


----------



## tobi757 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle dir Mushkin Copperhead 1600 CL7  

Super RAM's mit XMP usw.


----------



## master.mind911 (25. Oktober 2010)

servus tobi,

danke erstma für deine schnelle antwort... hab mich ma umgeschaut und gesehen das es diesen speicher auch mit diesen "black frostbyte" kühlern drauf gibt und dann auch als CL6??? 

lohnt es sich in sowas zu investieren oder ist CL6 nicht stabil zum laufen zu bringen auf dem board mit dem prozessor?? sind sonst irgendwelche nennenswerten unterschiede festezustellen??? hoffe du hast nen plan 
 ich nämlich nich 

mfg


----------



## tobi757 (26. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich sag mal so, die die ich gefunden habe, haben CL6-9-7-24

Meine haben CL7-8-7-20 ist im gesamten noch etwas schneller  

Die Frage ist ob du 20€ sparen willst... Merken wirst du die Timingunterschiede höchstens wenn du die RAM's übertakten möchtest.

Stabil laufen sollten die eigentlich schon, auch wenn man schonmal hört das CL6 nicht läuft.


----------



## Computer_Newbie (3. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen 

Bin neu hier und habe kurz eine frage.

Habe auch das Board und meine frage dazu ist ob ich die Frontanschlüsse vom Antec Twelve hundred an das Board anschliessen kann und wo genau? Leider ist die Bedienungsanleitung auf Englisch.

Danke im Vorraus

Werde mich nachher vorstellen,  nur beschäftigt mich diese frage zimlich.

mfg


----------



## cartago2202 (4. November 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...view-exceleram-1600-6-8-7-24-red-culvert.html


----------



## master.mind911 (5. November 2010)

servus leute,

wollte ma fragen welche werte ihr im bios für für den cpu q fan eingestellt habt? ich hab den bei mir auf manuel stehen da ich bei "standard" ne "cpu lüfter fehler" meldung bekomme. 

würde nun gern wissen, was ihr für ne obere uund untere temp ihr eingestellt habt und wieviel % der lüfter dann machen soll... hab nen 1090T verbaut. 

besten dank schonmal mfg

PS: evtl. weis ja auch jemand was gegen die fehlermeldung zu tun ist


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2010)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht recht - das Netzteil kommt mir ein wenig schwach vor.
Ich würde eher so in Richtung 700-800W gehen.

Ansonsten verfolge ich Dich mal - Dein Einsatzprofil entspricht nämlich ziemlich genau dem meinen, wenn auch ohne 'semiprofessionell'.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## SquadLeader (6. November 2010)

Wie sieht es bei dem guten Stück eigentlich mit der North-/Southbridge Kühlung aus wenn der rest des Systems unter Wasser steht? Gibt dann ja den Airflow des CPU Lüfters nichtmehr.
Kommt man wohl nicht dran vorbei das Mainboard ebenfalls unter Wasser zu setzen oder?


----------



## klefreak (7. November 2010)

entweder das Mainborad unter H²o oder so wie ich das gemacht hbae, einen langsamen 120er auf die Kühlkörper richten, wenn man den leicht schräg in den laufwerksschacht montiert kühlt er auch gleihc den RAm ien bisschen mit 

lg Klemens


----------



## SquadLeader (7. November 2010)

Ah danke, das Hilft mir.
Jetzt nur noch ne Münze werfen welche der beiden Varianten ich wähle


----------



## klefreak (7. November 2010)

mainboard unter wasser ist natürlich "nobel" aber auch teurer 
--> ich würde erstmal testen ohne Mainboard unter wasser und bei Bedarf umrüsten, ein guter Airflow ist auch bei WaKÜ im Case notwendig denn es gibt noch mehr Wärmequellen an einem PC die ein  bisschen luft brauchen können, da reicht aber dann ein leiser luftstrom..
--> so bekommt dann auch der Radiator kühlere Luft aus dem Gehäuse !!

mfg


----------



## SquadLeader (7. November 2010)

Ja ich werds erstmal ganz ohne Testen (Hab 3x 120 rein, 2x 120/ 1x 200 raus)
und mir dann die Temps anschauen, nen 120er hab ich hier auch noch rumfliegen um es bei bedarf auch direkt mit nem Airflow zu versorgen und wenns wirklich nicht reicht kann man ja immer noch auf Wasser umsatteln


----------



## christein (10. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe bei diesem Board folgendes Problem,
Wenn ich den PC starte ist Coreunlocker aktiviert, somit wird die Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne nicht angezeigt, egal mit welchem Programm.
Wenn ich das abschalte ist es beim nächsten start wieder aktiviert.
mit dem automatischen übertakten ist es das gleiche, einmal an, dann wieder aus.
Und bei jedem Neustart steht beim Booten, neuer CPU erkannt, obwohl ich nichts verändert habe.


----------



## klefreak (10. November 2010)

ich würde mal die BIOS Batterie chekcen, und eventuell mal nen BIOS Reset versuchen, und danch alles erneut so einstellen wie du willst, danach SPEICHER

in weiterer FOlge könnte man 
A: ein BIOS Update in betracht ziehen
B: das Board einschicken

mfg


----------



## _chris_ (11. November 2010)

Ich will mir auch das CIVF und dazu noch den 1055t kaufen.
Ich weis nur nicht welchen Ram. Er sollte auf jeden Fall genug OC-Potenzial haben. In Rot wäre echt cool, wegen der Farbekobimantion mit dem CIVF, ist natürlich nicht aussschlagebend. Hohe Heatspreader stellen kein Problem dar.
4GiByte sind wie üblich genug.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG,
_chris_


----------



## klefreak (11. November 2010)

schau dir mal die Corsair dominators an, davon die "Roten" PHENOM editions in cl7 1600
die habe ich in Vollbestükung (8gb) und die rennen bei mir ganz gut
(besser als die Ripjaws oder die 1866er Corsairs (mit xmp --> für intel optimiert!)

lg


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

Ich kann dir Corsair auch nur empfelen. Meine Laufen mit dem CHIV super!


----------



## klefreak (12. November 2010)

als kleiner Tipp:
bei den Corsairs gibt es in der Produktbezeichnung einen Hinweis ob das Speicherkit für AMD oder INTEL optimiert ist, ein A ist für INTEL, B= AMD -->

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C7) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2*A*1600C7)
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMG4GX3M2B1600C7) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL7-7-7-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMG4GX3M2*B*1600C7)
das 2.tere habe ich 2x in verwendung (also 8gb) gibts aber leider nciht mehr käuflich laut Geizhals .. ;(


----------



## _chris_ (12. November 2010)

Mir ist das zu teuer. 200€ is mir einfach zu viel. Ich suche eher etwas um die 100€. ;D
In dieser Kategorie gibt es ja auch Dominator GT Module, aber halten die auch was? Oder lohnt es sich eher andere Module zu kaufen. Wie wärs z.B. mit welchen aus der Flare-Serie?


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. November 2010)

Muss es denn unbedingt Corsair sein? Da derzeit G.Skill das meiste an Potenzial aus AMD's Platform rausholt. G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## _chris_ (13. November 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbedingt Corsair sein? Da derzeit G.Skill das meiste an Potenzial aus AMD's Platform rausholt. G.Skill Trident DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Nein, die Marke is mir egal, hauptsache die Leistung stimmt.
Die gefallen mit ziemlich gut. 
Ich hoffe nur das es die auch auf der Messe gibt, wo ich die ganze Hardware kaufe.
Aber vielen Dank für deinen Post.


----------



## Own3r (21. November 2010)

Kann man normalerweise eigentlich bei dem Board bei fest eingestellter Spannung (zB 1,35V) CnQ nutzen?

Ich habe es mal ausprobiert, jedoch bleibt bei mir die Spannung gleich, nur der Takt wird normal gesenkt


----------



## klefreak (21. November 2010)

CnQ sollte funktionieren, wenn du die SPannungen  mittels "offset" einstellst und nicht als "absolute" werte

lg


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

Wenn ich jedoch bei Offset "auto" auswähle, dann reguliert das Board automatisch die Spannung, was ich ja nicht will.

Muss ich also per Offset einen Wert (+ oder -) einstellen, der addiert/subtrahiert von der Spannung die neben der Auswahl steht, die Standardspannung ergibt?


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2010)

genau.
jede  Spannung hat einen standardwert der dann mittels +/- offset an diene gewünschten werte angepasst werden muss

eventuell muss du dafür die benötigten werte etwas ausloten (die feineinstellugn..

mfg


----------



## L.B. (22. November 2010)

Wäre es möglich diese Einstellungen vorzunehmen,...

CPU Spannung: 1,24V
Refernztakt: 200MHz
Multiplikator: 18
--> 3600MHz


...sodass Cool ´n´ Quiet sowohl Spannung als auch Takt lastabhängig variiert? Also der Prozessor im Idle bei 800MHz und 0,848V betrieben wird?

(Das wäre ja in etwa Own3rs Problem.)


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> genau.
> jede  Spannung hat einen standardwert der dann mittels +/- offset an diene gewünschten werte angepasst werden muss



Du meinst also die angegebene Spannung neben dem CPU Voltage Offset?


----------



## klefreak (22. November 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich diese Einstellungen vorzunehmen,...
> 
> CPU Spannung: 1,24V
> Refernztakt: 200MHz
> ...


ja sollte über offset möglich sien, dazu müsstest du dann ausgehend von der VID deiner CPU meist so um die 1,4v einfach ein negatives offset eingeben..



Own3r schrieb:


> Du meinst also die angegebene Spannung neben dem CPU Voltage Offset?


genau, die angegebene Spannung sollte die VID angeben, also die Standardspannung deiner CPU und mittels Offset kannst du diese dann +/- 0,xyz volt anpassen, im Idle mit aktiviertem C&Q wird das dann auch auf die niedrigere IDLE Spannung angewendet..

mfg


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2010)

So, dann habe ich jetzt mal den Multi auf 18x geschraubt und die Vcore per Offset an die Stock Werte. Prime95 getestet -> Bluescreen 

Offsetwert ein Intervall + gemacht und Prime95 läuft ohne Probleme, da unter Last auch 1,368V und nicht 1,293V verwendet werden. Ergebnis ist, dass die CPU natürlich heißer wird 

Warum sinkt die Spannung unter Last ab? Nur wenn ich einen positiven Offsetwert nehme, sinkt sie nicht ab


----------



## klefreak (23. November 2010)

es gibt soweit ich weis bei den spannungen auch noch eine option wie man den Drop der Voltage reduzieren kann, weis aber gerade nciht mehr wie das benannt ist..
ein gewisser Drop ist bei den Boards normal..
mfg

ps: bei mir stellt das Board in real andere Werte ein als ich über das Bios aktiviere.. schau mal mittels Spannungen von CPU-Z was "real" ankommt unter last!
sind bei mir recht "real" (mit dem Multimeter nachmessen)
wenn ich 1,464 unter cpuz habe muss ich dafür im Bios 1,48 einstellen..


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2010)

Ich gucke immer in CPU-Z die Spannung an. Unter Last habe ich unter Prime95 wenn alles @stock ist, max. 1,293V -> http://h-2.abload.de/img/unbenanntfbyp.png
Unter SuperPi ist die Spannung bei 1,33V.

Wenn ich jetzt Offset um ein Intervall positiv erhöhe, habe ich kein Drop mehr, sonder liege bei ca. 1,36V.

Wenn ich Offset um ein Intervall absenke, dann habe ich wieder den Drop.

Mein BIOS ist das 0801. Sollte ich mal updaten?


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (23. November 2010)

Hat schon jemand direkte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, inwiefern das BETA BIOS 0055 RAM OC verbessert?


----------



## klefreak (23. November 2010)

@ owner.. k.a. warum bei dir der Drop so spannungsabhängig ist.. bei mir ist der immer "gleich"
-- spiel dich mal mit dem Wert in CPU Loadline Calibration.. (infos darüber über Google)

@Dogfish_Rising

hab derzeit das letzte Stabel drauf und fahre damit eigentlich ganz gut.. aber melde wenn du es testen solltes

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (24. November 2010)

klefreak schrieb:


> @ owner.. k.a. warum bei dir der Drop so spannungsabhängig ist.. bei mir ist der immer "gleich"
> -- spiel dich mal mit dem Wert in CPU Loadline Calibration.. (infos darüber über Google)
> 
> @Dogfish_Rising
> ...


Ich hab das 0055er Bios seit ein paar Tagen drauf und hatte bisher keine Probleme - das System ist genau so stabil wie vorher. An den RAM mach ich mich dann mal die Tage.


----------



## klefreak (24. November 2010)

klingt gut, mein 1005 läuft derzeit auch ganz gut, wenn das neue die ramkompatibilität weiter erhöht ist das eine super sache 
lg


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Nun hab ich nach langer Überlegung das Crosshair IV gekauft.
Warum langes Nachdenken?! Nun; ich will SLI für 2 x 450GTS!
Aber es sollte auch eine AMD-CPU sein. Es wird der Phenom
II 1090T.

Die Speicherslots werden mit diesen Modulen bestückt:
2 x G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
(F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH, Ripjaws-Serie) also insgesamt 16GB.
 


Das SLI läuft natürlich nur mit dem Patch, der ja einigen bekannt
sein dürfte.

Frage ist nun: Wer kann mir dabei noch Tipps geben; bei wem
läuft der SLI-Patch 0.9b-SLI-Patch? Hier nochmals der Link:

Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO

Inzwischen gibt es diesen Patch ja sogar mit graphischer Oberfläche.
Funktionieren soll das auch mit den neuesten Nvidia-GeForce-Treibern
bis 260.xx.


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde es ziemlich sinnlos, wenn man ein SLI-Gespann haben will, obwohl man weiß, das es offiziell nicht funktioniert (nur mit einem eventuell funktionierenden Patch). Da kannst du besser Crossfire benutzen oder es ganz sein lassen, denn 2x 450GTS sind auch nicht das Wahre. Für das Geld würde ich lieber eine gute und leistungsstarke Grafikkarte nehmen.


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja.... Und bitte keine solch polarisierenden Antworten wie gerade von Own3r.

Die beiden 450GTS sind im SLI schneller als eine 285GTX und sie stellen DX11 bereit!
Sie verbrauchen wenig Strom und sind sehr leise im 3D-Betrieb. Also bitte keine
Glaubensdiskussionen!

Ich möchte noch anmerken, daß das Ganze einem Versuch gleicht. Die beiden Nvidia-Karten
laufen ansonsten in einem Rechner mit Nvidia-780a-Chipsatz ohne Probleme. Also auf dem
Crosshair II. Und dort werden sie auch bleiben, wenn das Experiment schieflaufen sollte!

Wir sind doch hier im Crosshair IV Formula-Forum..... und nicht unbedingt im Crossfire vs. SLI
Forum oder?!


Schlussendlich könnte es ja sein, daß meine Erkenntnisse für den einen oder anderen wichtig
sind. Oder anders betrachtet eine Warnung darstellen können. Mal sehen wo wir landen werden!


----------



## Own3r (3. Dezember 2010)

Ok, wenn es nur ein Versuch sein soll und nicht für den 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt sein soll, dann kannst du es ja mal ausprobieren und die Ergebnisse hier posten.


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Ergebnisse hätte ich sowieso gepostet.

Auch wird interessant sein, ob die 4 x 4GB Speichermodule funktionieren.
Ein Test mit Prime95 mit Full-Loaded wird´s zeigen! Da bin ich mal gespannt!

Denn jeder Hersteller sichert für den 890FX-Chipsatz ja max. 16GB zu.
Aber keiner nennt Speichermodule in der geplanten Kombination 16GB als
funktionstüchtig. Da ich ja mal bei ASUS nachgefragt hatte bezüglich
der QVL und den Werten, die das Crosshair IV wirklich kann, hatte ich
die Antwort bekommen,,,,,,,,, alles Werbung, weils alle machen machts
ASUS auch...... Da kann man mal sehen, wie technische Zusicherungen
zur Farce werden.


----------



## funky (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi knoedelfan, schön, daß Du nun auch hier vertreten bist. So liest man sich nach dem CHFII-Thread auch hier wieder.

Bin ja ein kleiner Crosshair Fanboy  War mit dem ersten hochzufrieden, mit dem zweiten ebenfalls..das dritte ließ ich aus und landete kurzzeitig bei CHFIV. Mit dem hatte ich anfangs etwas Pech, nach Umtausch kam auch da die Begeisterung.. Der Sommerurlaub war gierig *gg* also wurde meine gesamte AM3 Hardware veräußert und ich entdeckte meine erste große Crosshair-Liebe wieder, das 590sli.. Ein paar Experimente mit den Ginie-Bios Mods, AM2+ CPUs und HD58.. Karten..
Doch nun musste wieder das CHFIV her..habe es gleich mit dem aktuellen Bios bekommen..und ich muß sagen...es ist ein richtig geiles Board.
Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen..

So, also willkommen+sorry für offtopic


----------



## knoedelfan (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja Hallo funky. Von mir auch ein herzliches Beieinandersein!

Ich hab bestimmt Glück mit dem neuen Board.
Das Crosshair II läuft immer noch mit einem Phenom II 965BE pfeilschnell und ohne Probleme.

Ich habe ebenfalls mal die Crosshair-Fanboy-Meile verlassen. Ein Asrock K10N780SLIX3-WiFi
ausprobiert. Das Board verträgt zwar (anders als das Crosshair II) die OCZ-PCIe-SSD 256GB
aber konnte nicht mit den Nvidia 450GTS richtig umgehen. Das Crosshair II läuft momentan
also mit den beiden Nvidia-450GTS aber ohne OCZ-PCIe-SSD 254GB. Mit 4 x 500GB Festplatten
im RAID5 dient es jetzt zusätzlich als Server. Schnell und zuverlässig ist es. 3D ist darauf eine 
wahre Freude!

Und so bin ich wieder beim Crosshair angelangt.... der Nummer IV.
Wegen der 4 PCIe-Steckplätze zu allererst. Und natürlich wegen der SSD von OCZ. Wenn
beides, also SLI und diese SSD-PCEe-Steckkarte laufen, dann bin ich zufrieden!

Du weist ja, daß ich zwar viele Dinge probiere, aber alles eben im Rahmen und mit Verstand. 
Daher gehe ich fest davon aus, daß einiges für andere hilfreich sein wird!

Ich werde nichts beschönigen und andere nicht zum Unsinn antreiben. OC ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen.
Ich bin auch Fan des Crosshair IV. 
Durch unglückliche Umstände bin ich Besitzter von 2 Boards geworden und wollte jetzt auch das zweite in Betrieb nehmen. 
Ich habe ne kleine Frage was die Stromversorgung des Boards anbelangt:
Von mein alten PC hab ich noch ein Netzteil, Enermax Coolergigant 480W Modell EG485AX-VHB (G).
Board hat ja einen 24Pol-Stromanschluss aber das Netzteil nur einen 20Pol, passen zusammen.
Seperater 12V-Anschluss für CPU ist vorhanden.
Geht das? 

Ach übrigens: SLI mit zwei Gainward GTX460 GLH geht wunderbar.


----------



## rustyryan (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin CIV-Liebhaber,

hat irgendjemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit RAM @ 1000MHZ auf dem CIV?

Denke da insbesondere an die G.Skill Flares:>

Hierzu ein Link zum Review:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...review-gskill-flare-ddr3-2000-c7-kit-amd.html

Wollte zunächst generell wissen, wer von Euch Riegel auf dem Board im DDR2000 Mode betreibt und zweitens:

ob es sein kann, dass das Board als entscheidender Faktor (neben der CPU bspw. aufgrund einer suboptimalen Produktion) DDR2000 sprich die 1000MHZ nicht packt.


(Bitte keine Glaubensdiskussion über die Frage DDR1600+ ^^)


Danke und Grüsse!


----------



## tobi757 (3. Dezember 2010)

Also meine Mushkins müssten 2000Mhz eigentlich packen, aber wirklich packen tun sie es nicht. 
Vorallem mit mehr wie 4GB wird es sicher schwierig den Takt zu halten. 

Keine Glaubensdiskussion, aber du weißt ja, dass du die 200Mhz mehr so gut wie kaum spürst


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo A.Meier-PS3

Die Stromversorgung ist ein wichtiger Teil in einem Computersystem.
Das Crosshair IV braucht einen 24pol-Stromanschluss. Also muss ihn
die Stromversorgung auch bereitstellen. Der Zusätzliche 2 x 4pol ist
ebenfalls anzuschliessen. Bei 140Watt-CPU zwingend!

Eine SV, die nur einen 20pol zur Verfügung hat, funktioniert nicht.



> Original von E.Meier-PS3: Ach übrigens: SLI mit zwei Gainward GTX460 GLH geht wunderbar.


Bedeutet dieser Satz, daß Du die beiden Nvidia-Karten mit dem SLI-Patch betreibst?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Dezember 2010)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hallo A.Meier-PS3
> 
> Die Stromversorgung ist ein wichtiger Teil in einem Computersystem.
> Das Crosshair IV braucht einen 24pol-Stromanschluss. Also muss ihn
> ...


Schade, hätte das Teil gebrauchen können. 

Ja, mit dem SLI-Patch.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Als Vorbereitung auf die (baldige) Lieferung des Crosshair IV Formula
bin ich nun auf der Seite von ASUS um mir das neueste BIOS und
sonstige Software herunter zu laden.

Da ja traditionell ein verwirrendes Chaos auf der ASUS-Downloadseite
herrscht, habe ich ein paar Fragen an Euch:

AUDIO:
Eine Datei findet sich unter AUDIO und heißt so

*VIA Audio Driver V6.0.1.8100 for Windows XP 32/64bit & Vista 32/64bit & Windows7 32/64bit.(WHQL)

*Eine andere Datei findet sich in der Rubrik Utilities und heißt so

*Sound Blaster X-Fi Utility V1.0(R19) for Windows XP 32/64bit & Vista   32/64bit & Windows7 32/64bit.(WHQL)*


Ist es sinnvoll, diese beiden Dateien mit meiner "Mobil Inet-Verbindung"
mit der gigantischen Download-Geschwindigkeit von 25,0KB/sec herunter
zu laden? Sind diese Dateien tatsächlich die neuesten oder kann ich
auch auf der Soundblaster-Herstellerseite den neuesten Treiber herunter
laden? Ist die Sound-Blaster X-Fi nun ein Treiber oder nur ein Bedien-Utility?

Ist der VIA-Treiber der richtige Treiber für die Sound-Funktionalität und gibt es
diesen Treiber vom Hersteller VIA eventuell in einer neuen besseren Version?


----------



## Own3r (4. Dezember 2010)

Die X-Fi utility ist nur die Bediensoftware. Der VIA Treiber ist der eigentliche Soundtreiber. Ich würde den vom der Asus Homepage nehmen (ich habe den genommen), da ich keinen passenden auf der VIA Page gefunden hatte.


----------



## knoedelfan (4. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank.

Ich denke, ausser mit dem neuesten BIOS 1102 warte ich mal ab.

Die meisten Treiber sind ja älter als 2 Monate. Vieleicht ist ja
die mitgelieferte DVD bereits auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (6. Dezember 2010)

> New BIOS releases for the Crosshair series and other 8xx  boards will be coming shortly with greatly improved voltage controls  and some other performance enhancements based on new AEGIS code.



XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - ASUS AMD Beta BIOS Releases


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Dezember 2010)

Von wann ist denn diese Meldung?



> Beta BIOS Releases in Validation Testing as of 12/03/2010-
> Just about all of them.



Normal verwenden die Amis ja die Reihenfolge Tag.Monat.Jahr.
Es wäre also der 12.März.2010


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ne die Europäer nehmen Tag-Monat-Jahr, die Amis schreiben, Monat-Tag-Jahr!


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Dezember 2010)

Der Hulk: Jetzt auch hier.
Hast Du denn nun ein Crosshair IV? Würde mich freuen, hier mit Dir die Klinge zu kreuzen!
Allerdings nur dann wenn Du wirklich was beizutragen hast! Aber vor allem, wenn Du ein
funktionierendes System mit dem Crosshair IV hast.. beim Crosshair II war das ja wohl nix!

Das System von linber läuft übrigens mit Crosshair II. Ohne Deine Tipps! Ohne die SV heraus
gerissen zu haben! Tja überall mitzuschreiben bringt tausende von Punkten. Du sammelst immer
mehr! Was sie wert sind, steht auf einem anderen Blatt!

Die Amerikaner verwenden im übrigen im internationalen Schriftverkehr ebenfalls die übliche
Reihenfolge. Vor allem im Schriftverkehr mit Europa. Für Mitarbeiter der cemetery nursery 
muss das nicht zwingend gelten.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Freundlich und liebenswert wie immer, (Vorsicht schwarzer Humor), schön zu wissen das in dieser schnelllebigen Welt manche Dinge bestand haben. Ja aber das Standard Datumsformat bei den Amerikanern ist Monat-Tag-Jahr. Wollte mir das ganze mit dem AMD 1090T mit dem Weinachtgeld holen ist aber dann doch ein i5 760+GA-P55A-UD3+CorsairH70+GSkill Eco 1600 7-8-7-24 1.35V geworden. Konnte einfach nicht widerstehen eine Wissenslücke bei dir zu schließen. (Schwarzer Humor Ende)!


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Dezember 2010)

Und wieder ein Posting-Punkt mehr. Du sammelst also Weinachtgeld........ soso.



> _Original von hulkhardy1:_ Weinachtgeld holen


Aus der Weinpresse also. Oder sind die Abzüge nach Steuer so hoch, daß Du Dir kein "h" und kein "s"
für "Weihnachtsgeld" mehr leisten kannst?

Schönes System. Dann poste mal dort. Da kann man sicher nicht auf Dich als "Weinachtmann" verzichten!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Na und schon hat unser Aufeinandertreffen Früchte getragen. Du kannst dich jetzt mit den Amis verständigen, weil du endlich weißt wie ihr Datum zu lesen ist und ich weiß jetzt wie man Weihnachtsgeld schreibt. Kleiner Tipp am Rande ich würde dir eher zum CrosshairIV Extreme raten! Hat den Hydra Chip und lässt sich besser übertakten, allerdings ist es nur für Profis gedacht. Wer allerdings gegen Schalke verliert den muss ich das Profi sein absprechen!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Dezember 2010)

Hydra-Chip. Hast Du denn davon Ahnung? Gerne nehme ich Deine Schelte entgegen.
Ich habe vom Hydra-Chip keine Ahnung! Deshalb hab ich mich für das normale Crosshair IV Formula
entschieden.



> _Original von hulkhardy1:_ Hat den Hydra Chip und lässt sich besser übertakten, allerdings ist es  nur für Profis gedacht. Wer allerdings gegen Schalke verliert den muss  ich das Profi sein absprechen!!!


Hydra-Chip übertakten. Das fehlte noch, daß Du mir das Übertakten lernst. Du hattest ja schon beim Crosshair II keine Ahnung!

Ich wünsche Schalke gutes Gelingen. Da bin ich anders wie Du. Eben edler im Sportsgeist.

Ich hatte mal in einem anderen Forum kontakt mit einem, der sich
Bruder oder Holge nannte. Der wurde immer wieder gesperrt. Du er-
rinnerst mich mit Deiner Rechtschreibe fatal an diesen Verflossenen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Tja nach dieser Aussage wirst du wohl gesteinigt werden wenn du München je wieder betreten solltest. Zum Hydra Chip wie mit vielen Dingen gibt es Licht und Schatten. Das Licht ist, das du ATI&ATI, NV&NV und sogar NV&ATI Karten mit einander kombinieren kannst. Die Microruckler sind mit dem Hydra Chip um einiges geringer als zum Beispiel bei CF. Die Kompatibilität zu Spielen hat sich sehr stark verbessert ist aber nicht perfekt. Also ich meinte das, das Board nur für Profis (Bastler) ist war das mein ernst, diese ganze Mulit GPU Technik ist immer noch was für Freaks und der Hydra ist recht selten und hat noch seine Kinderkrankheiten. Aber wenns läuft dann läufts mal richtig gut. Den der Hydra ist SLI und CF in Sachen Qualität auf jeden Fall überlegen.


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich gebs auf. Du schreibst und schreibst. Da bist Du mir einfach übermächtig.

Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form bei Dir.
Du bist einfach der Bessere von uns beiden.
Schneller im Schreiben und besser im Denken.
In München steinigt man nicht so wie in Deiner
Gegend. Da ist man schon lange raus aus der Stein-
zeit.

Ja. Ich bekenne mich dazu aus Bayern zu stammen. Ich bin halt nicht vom Mond und nicht so feige wie Du.



> _Original von hulkhardy1:_ Tja nach dieser Aussage wirst du wohl gesteinigt werden wenn du München je wieder betreten solltest.


Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn einer seine Herkunft offenbart und dann von anderen Postern gemobbt wird!
Wenn das Crosshair IV geliefert wurde, werde ich Dich ignorieren. Dann geht es nur noch um das Fachliche!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Ja super für das CrosshairIV brauchst du auch keine Professionelle Beratung oder Wissen! Ist wohl das richtige für dich und deinen Nerven und mich kannst du getrost ignorieren da ich ja ein bekennender Profi bin. Du fühlst dich gemobbt weil du aus Bayern stammst? Was soll ich dann erst als Österreicher sagen!!!


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Dezember 2010)

Genau. Das Crosshair IV ist genau das was ich brauche. Ein Board für Dumme.
Da werden sich die anderen Crosshair IV-Besitzer aber freuen, wenn sie Deinen
Beitrag lesen. Du hast mal geschrieben, daß Du einen 1€-Job als Friedhofgärter
hast und nun bist Du ein Österreicher, der Schalke kennt. Tja gibts denn in
Österreich 1€ für einen Profi wie Du es gerne sein willst?

Verschwinde wenigstens aus diesem Forum. Bitte. Danke.



> _Original von hulkhardy1:_ Ja super für das CrosshairIV brauchst du auch keine Professionelle  Beratung oder Wissen! Ist wohl das richtige für dich und deinen Nerven  und mich kannst du getrost ignorieren da ich ja ein bekennender Profi  bin. Du fühlst dich gemobbt weil du aus Bayern stammst? Was soll ich  dann erst als Österreicher sagen!!!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Dezember 2010)

Leg mir nicht Worte in den Mund die ich nie benutzt/geäußert habe. Das üble Verb "dumm" scheint deine Sprache zu sein aber in der zivilisierten  Umgebung in der ich mich befinde, würde niemand ein unwissenden User als "Dumm" bezeichnen sondern als lernenden! Bitte. Danke.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. Dezember 2010)

Um euren Kleinkrieg mal zu unterbrechen: Der Post ist selbstverständlich neu (vom 3.12.2010).


----------



## Zyanoses (9. Dezember 2010)

hallo ich habe mall eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich auch das Crosshair formula wie auf dem bild oben zu sehen ist. Ich habe das mb mit einen Phenom x6 1090T laufen und Rams der marke G-skill flare serie 2000mhz. so wenn ich die cpu aber mit dem von asus mitgeliefertem turbo evo übertackte und ich dan ins bios schaue arbeitet der ram nur mit 1333mhz obwohl ich ja 2000mhz gekauft habe . Taktet sich da der ram selber runter oder woran kann das liegen ?? um genau zu sein handelt es sich um diesem ram  


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-2000 Kit 


würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen köntet
lg


----------



## Own3r (9. Dezember 2010)

Das BIOS stellt die Standarderte für das Board ein (offizell wird nur bis 1333MHz unterstützt), d.h. du musst die RAMs manuell einstellen


----------



## Zyanoses (9. Dezember 2010)

ja manuell komm ich da nur bis 1600 wie komm ich den auf die 2000mhz 

lg stefan


----------



## Own3r (9. Dezember 2010)

Du musst genau die Herstellerangaben einstellen:

(CL): 7
(tRCD): 9
(tRP): 7
(tRAS): 24

1,65V


----------



## Zyanoses (9. Dezember 2010)

reicht des dan wenn ich die ersten 4 timmings da eingebe so wie du beschrieben hast und die mhz stellt sich auf 2000mhz ?? hab noch nich so viel ahnung von der ganzen sache 

lg


----------



## Own3r (10. Dezember 2010)

Genau weiß ich das auch nicht, aber ich denke du solltest nur die ersten Timings und dann die MHz Zahl und Spannung eingeben.


----------



## L.B. (10. Dezember 2010)

Was Own3r beschrieben hat, sind die Timings des Arbeitsspeichers. Mit der Einstellung der Taktrate hat das aber nichts direkt zu tun. 
Um die 2000MHz zu erreichen, musst du den Referenztakt des Boards erhöhen. Gleichzeitig musst du sämtliche Multiplikatoren (CPU, HT-Link, NB, PCI, etc.) absenken.
Dafür würde ich mir aber noch einmal ein paar How-To´s durchlesen.


----------



## Zyanoses (11. Dezember 2010)

hmm is also nicht so einfach . das man sowas machen muss könten die ja bei den test auch ma sagen , das ich da im bios noch einstellungen vornehmen muss hatt doch nicht jeder so ein grundwissen . kann mir den wer so einen guide vorschlagen ??


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe heute mein Crosshair IV Formula geliefert bekommen.
Es ist bereits eingebaut. Nun muss ich mich noch im BIOS ein wenig kundig machen.

@Zyanoses
Ich konnte bereits im BIOS Dein Problem lösen. Warte noch bis Dienstag. Dann kann ich
Screen-Shots für die Vorgehensweise posten.

Ich habe die Einstellung für die Mhz der DDR3-RAM aus der Grundeinstellung ändern können.
Denn die Mhz sind wirklich etwas anderes als die Timings. Ein völlig anderer Menüpunkt im BIOS!
Vieleicht stellst Du mal alle Einstellungen auf "Standard" dann müsste die bei dir auch zu sehen
sein.


----------



## Zyanoses (12. Dezember 2010)

ja werd ich dan machen mein mb muste ich einschicken bei alternate. denke das es dan montag oder di wieder da is . da werd ich das mall testen. wenn ich aber alles auf standart setze dan haben die rams bei mir nen werd von 1333 kann dan aber nur darunter auswählen.

lg stefan


----------



## Own3r (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal die Frage zum RAM einstellen:

Ich werde bald die Mushkin Redline auf dem CHIV verbauen. Was und wo soll ich im BIOS einstellen, damit ich 1600MHz und die angegebenen Timings erreiche?

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit RAM einstellen aus


----------



## L.B. (13. Dezember 2010)

1600MHz kann man noch mit dem standardmäßigen Referenztakt von 200MHz und dem höchsten RAM Teiler einstellen. Das heißt, es muss nur der Frequenzteiler bzw. Multiplikator verändert werden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2010)

Extreme Tweaker => DRAM Frequency => 1600 DDR3
Extreme Tweaker => DRAM Timing Configuration => tCL: 6 | tRCD: 8 | tRP: 6 | tRAS: 24 | Command Rate 2
Extreme Tweaker => DRAM Voltage => 1.65V


----------



## Own3r (14. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank euch beiden! 

Jetzt weiß ich auch, wie man RAM richtig einstellt - wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Dezember 2010)

Bitte,

wenn du die Redlines verbaut hast, kannst du ja mal 6-6-6-16 laufen lassen und mit Memtest prüfen. Und nicht vergessen hin zu schreiben wieviel Spannung nötig sind. Danke


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Das System mit dem Crosshair IV ist am werden!
Mit Phenom II 1090T Standardtakt und C&Q.
4 x 4 GB G.Skill Module F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH also 16GB. Mit 7-7-7 21 2T 1333Mhz.
Die Speichermodule laufen mit Standard-Timings und Standard-Takt, da ich vom
Übertakten des Speichers so gut wie garnix halte. Bringt meist nur Instabilität aber
wenig Performancegewinn. Ist für Benchmarker eine Befriedigung aber mehr schon nicht.

SLI und SLI-Patch mit 2 x 450GTS läuft.

Insgesamt ist 3DMark kaum schneller als auf dem Crosshair II.
Auch der 3DMark Vantage läuft kaum schneller.

Die Linux-Datenbank profitiert allerdings stark vom schnellen und großen Speicher!
Linux läuft in der VMware-Box und bekommt insgesamt 8GB Speicher zur Verfügung gestellt.

Ein Test mit Prime95 über 24 Stunden verlief Fehlerfrei.


----------



## Zyanoses (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo hab auch ein Problem und zwar habe ich auch das formula habe aber das prb das ich die cpu temeratur nicht auslesen kann im bios gehts nur coretemp usw erkennen das nicht bios update hab ich gemacht daran kanns nich liegen 
weis da wer Rat?


----------



## Zyanoses (15. Dezember 2010)

@knoedelfan  wo hast du den den patch her ?? brauch ich aber bestimt andere nv treiber oder ?? 260.00 oder sowas ?=? spiel nämlich mit dem gedanken wenn die 590 raus kommt die im sli laufen zu lassen will aber dafür  kein neues board kaufen 

lg


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier findest Du den Patch. Mit der 400er-Serie und dem Nvidia-Geforce
260.99 funktioniert er auf alle Fälle. Bei der 500er-Serie musst du mal
genauer nachfragen bzw. einfach mal probieren.
Wenn du das ganze mit 2 x 590GTX realisieren möchtest, dann vergiss
die Stromversorgung nicht! Das geht dann schon Richtung 1000Watt!

Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, updated detailed HOW-TO


Zu Deinem Auslese-Problem. Ich musste mir Deine Problembeschreibung mehrmals durchlesen, bin aber nicht recht schlau daraus geworden!
Schreib mal mit Komma und Punkt. Und ohne Sinnlose Abkürzungen wie prl oder so ähnliches.

Wo willst du die Coretemp (gemeint ist wohl die CPU-Temperatur oder?) denn Auslesen. Im Betriebssystem oder nur im BIOS? Drück Dich mal etwas genauer und lesbarer aus!


----------



## Zyanoses (15. Dezember 2010)

jo 1000 watt hab ich verbaut colermaster. aber zur zeit nur 1x gtx 480 am laufen  warte wie gesagt warte ja auf 590


----------



## Zyanoses (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo hab auch ein Problem und zwar habe ich auch das formula habe aber das prb das ich die cpu temeratur nicht auslesen kann im bios gehts nur coretemp usw erkennen das nicht bios update hab ich gemacht daran kanns nich liegen 
weis da wer Rat?


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Hier die Anleitung, wie bei Verwendung von DDR3-2000 die Einstellungen angepasst werden müssen:

Unter "Exreme Tweaker" die Option "Ai Overclock Tuner" auswählen. Dort "D.O.C.P."
auswählen. Erst dadurch wird eine neue Einstell-Möglichkeit sichtbar!
Nun kann unter "DRAM O.C. Profile" die DDR3-Frequenz angewählt werden!
Zur Auswahl stehen die Frequenzen von DDR3-1600MHz bis DDR3-2000MHz


----------



## Zyanoses (22. Dezember 2010)

wie kann ich am formula die onboard graka aus schalten weis das wer ?


----------



## L.B. (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass auf dem Crosshair IV eine interne Grafikeinheit verbaut wäre. 
Meinst du den OnBoard Sound?


----------



## DeRtoZz (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

da ich meine X6 1055T höher übertakten wollte habe mir das Crosshair IV Formula bestellt. In Mai hatte ich mal in einem Forum gelesen, dass durch ein Bug/Funktion in einem Beta BIOS war möglich das Turbo Core quasi für alle Kerne zulassen, somit hätte man ein Multi von 16.5 für alle Kerne statt normalen 14 bei 1055T.

Gibt's sowas noch?

EDIT: Ich meine sowas wie Asus Turbo Unlocker, doch bei Auslastung von allen Kernen bei Prozessoren mit festen Multi.


----------



## klefreak (25. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte davon auch gelesen, konnte es jedoch bei mir mit keiner der damals verfügbaren Biosversionen nachstellen ;(

mfg


----------



## Own3r (25. Dezember 2010)

So ich habe jetzt den Mushkin RAM installiert und wollte fragen, ob jetzt alles richtig eingestellt ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyris (26. Dezember 2010)

Mein Crosshair IV läuft seid längerer Zeit schon ohne Probleme auf DDR3-2000 Geschwindigkeit, hier mal paar Screenshots.
Prime wurde noch mit 250MHz durchgeführt, jedoch laufen Benchmarks wie 3DMark11 ohne Probleme.

Result Performance
Result Extreme


----------



## DeRtoZz (29. Dezember 2010)

Nun habe ich mir auch ein CIVF zugelegt und bin begeistert nach mehreren Stunden OCen und feintuning, anfangs machte mir das Brettchän noch Probleme mittlerweile ist es wunderbar, auch wenn das Brett One Way Ticket ist also kein Zambezi und Co. drauf zu packen, bin ich damit zufrieden.

Und dazu Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 CL9 4x2GB (je 4GB 2 Kits). 

Leider bin von RAM entsäuscht, habe erwartet etwas flexiblen zu bekommen leider macht's 2000 MHz nur noch mit 9-10-9-24 und 1,8V 2x2GB. Werde es wohl zurückschicken und mir Exceleram holen.

Das kam heraus nach mehreren Stunden.


----------



## Zyanoses (1. Januar 2011)

von g-skill die flare sind eigendlich für das board die besten .

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - ab DDR3-2000 - G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-2000 Kit

Leider waren sie bei mir kaputt als sie angekommen sind. Warte immer noch auf die neuen . lg


----------



## Own3r (1. Januar 2011)

Die Mushkin Redline sind aber auch sehr gut für das Board


----------



## DeRtoZz (2. Januar 2011)

@Zyanoses
Klar das die für Thuban optimiert sind doch zu dem Preis  ?

Habe mir bei MF die Exceleram Rippler 1600 CL9 4x2 GB zur Seite legen lassen für keine 90€ , bestellt wird morgen. Aber ob 2000er schafft ist auch eine Frage des IMC, noch bei Vollbestückung bestimmt nicht.

Außerdem habe das Problem, bei leichtem OC:

1. das CIVF mit 2 oder 4 RAM-Riegel und niedrigsten Teiler und abgesengten Latzen so wie Sublatenzen also 9-9-9-24 erst gar nicht starten will.

2. Bei Vollbestückung läuft mit DDR3 1600 mit Standardlatzenzen und Command Rate nicht stabil(SPD Profil:9-9-9-24 1T). Auch wenn ich es mit 1.75V betreibe, kann ich es nur noch mit unter *1500MHz 9-10-10-27 2T* fahren, obwohl auch dies nicht stabil ist.

HT und NB bei Test versuche wurden niedrig gehalten.

Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung wie ich gemacht? Vorschläge


----------



## klefreak (3. Januar 2011)

DeRtoZz schrieb:


> @Zyanoses
> ....
> Außerdem habe das Problem, bei leichtem OC:
> 
> ...


zu1    dieses problem kann ich nachvollziehen, bisher ungel,öst bei mir...
zu2    auch mein ram lauft  nur <dddr3 1600, schuld daran ist, das laut Corsair (hab solchen speicher) AMD bei vollbestuckung nur<ddr3 1600 getestet hat, ich hab daher ddr1488 oder so ungefähr derzeit als stabile 4ghz kombi 

mfg klemens


----------



## VVendetta (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das Board gestern auch bestellt und wollte mal fragen was es für guten RAM dafür gibt wenns geht bis 250€ für 6-8GB  schon mal Danke
lG Eric


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir Mushkin Redline empfehlen. Ich habe sie letztens verbaut: sie laufen gut, haben eine hohe Performance und sehen auchnoch schick aus


----------



## VVendetta (3. Januar 2011)

Danke, wo liegt der Preis für 6 GB?


----------



## cemo (3. Januar 2011)

Habe die ECO Dimm DDR3 1600er 4GB von Gskill die CL7... Die sind sehr sehr und machen keinerlei Probleme. Das Board macht bis jz auch keine Faxen bis auf das Übertaktet.....

Habe es mal geschafft meinen AMD Phenom 965er auf 4 GHZ zu Übertakten und das Teil lief stabil... Dann musste ich mal das Bios Reseten und wollte wieder den CPU auf 4 GHZ Übertakten, nur Diesmal klappt es nicht, egal was ich machen, auch wenn ich mit der Spanunng bis auf 1,45V gehe klappt das nicht, bei 3,8GHz ist ende .... Vorher lag die Spannung bei unten 1,42 V wenn nicht sogar weniger und es Lief nur jz läuft es nicht??? Kann mir jemand vllt sagen warum


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

Der Preis liegt bei ~150€. Mushkin Enhanced Redline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (998805) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Januar 2011)

An den Tridents kommt nix vorbei, absolute Hammer Rams die sich sehr gut übertackten lassen.
Was willst du mit 6GB? Das CIVF hat doch nur Dual Channel?


----------



## Ciller (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte dann auch mal 2 Fragen:

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Iphoneapp idirect und ROG Connect gemacht??

Ich kriege einfach keine Verbindung über Wlan hin...Und es ist ja mal ne echt geile Sache,also würde ich es auch gerne nutzen... 

---------------------------------------------------------

Dann noch ne Frage bezüglich Ram , wie ist das wenn ich mir zu meinen 2x 2 gigs noch 2x 4 gigs hole, kommt es da zu Problemen oder klappt das alles einwandfrei?Vorallem weil ich bezüglich Vollbestückung schon von vielen Problemen gehört habe...

Vielen dank schonmal vorab


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

Was man kann übers iPhone ROG Connect betreiben ! Da werde ich mal schauen


----------



## Ciller (5. Januar 2011)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ich habe grad mal rein geschaut - so fern ich das richtig verstehe läuft das gute stück über BT... D.h. keine Verwendung mit dem Formula möglich, nur Extreme usw.


 

Das hab ich so auch erst gedacht... 

Nur gibt es in den Verbindungseinstellungen des Apps auch das Feld Wifi -  wo er die IP haben will,nur gebe ich die da ein steht das er keine Verbindung herstellen kann... .Keiner der das schonmal ausprobiert hat und bei dem es vllt sogar klappt?


----------



## timee95 (6. Januar 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe,
und zwar hab ich seit ein paar Tagen ein sehr instabiles System. Sobald der Rechner arbeiten muss (Spiele Prime etc.) stürzt er ab, mit Bluescreen (irql_not_less_or_equal oder page fault in nonpaged area) und allem.
Mir ist dabei besinders die viel zu niedrige CPU/NB Voltage aufgefallen (0,38V).
DAraufhin ahb ich im Bios mal nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass die einstellungen völlig normal sind. Normalerweise sollte die CPU/NB 1,1V bekommen.
Also habe ich mal versucht dioe Spannung weiter an zu heben und die CPU Konmtroll LED habe ich auf CPU/NB umgestellt. Diese leuchtet jetzt auch orange, ich bekomm aber im bios und von pc Probe immernoch die 0,38V angezeigt.
Irgendwelche Vorschläge, wie ich das Problem beheben kann??
Oder muss ich das Board einschicken?

Timee


----------



## Own3r (6. Januar 2011)

Mach einen Biosreset. Dann stellst du mal die Dram einstellungen richtig ein, da der Fehler page fault in nonpaged area auf ein RAM Problem hinweißt. Kann auch sein das der RAM defekt ist.


----------



## sev_ (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, auch ich benötige ein wenig Hilfe 

Ich hab jetzt auch das Crosshair IV Formula MB und hab mir dazu ne WD 1TB SATA3 Festplatte genommen. 
Die HDD hab ich auf Port 1, das Optische LW hab ich auf Port 5 hängen.
Port 1-4 im AHCI Mode und Port 5-6 auf IDE.

Wenn ich allerdings jetzt Win7 64 installieren will, werde ich gleich nach dem "Jetzt installieren" Button aufgefordert einen Treiber zu laden. Aber egal welchen Treiber ich laden will - keiner funktioniert?!
Kann mir bitte wer nen Link zu dem richtigen Treiber verraten?

Nach mehr als 24 Stunden hab ich keine Ahnung mehr welchen AHCI Treiber ich noch versuchen soll. Dazugesagt, ich habe nur ATI Treiber versucht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen .. thx Sev_


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

Ich denke du solltest alle Ports auf AHCI umstellen 

Wenn du allerdings keine SSD hast, kannst du auch alle Ports auf IDE machen.


----------



## sev_ (7. Januar 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort - kann ich dann allerdings auch die sata3 geschwindigkeit nutzen?


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Januar 2011)

Neues BIOS für das Crosshair IV Formula!

Auf dem FTP-Server von ASUS ist ein neues BIOS aufgetaucht. 1304 nennt es sich.
Wenn man einem Test glauben darf, so hat eine BETA dieses BIOS die Performance
positiv beeinflusst.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/


----------



## L.B. (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage am Rande. Entsprechen die sechs Sata Ports auf dem Board dem Sata 6Gb/s oder Sata 3Gb/s Standard?


----------



## Cyris (10. Januar 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Neues BIOS für das Crosshair IV Formula!
> 
> Auf dem FTP-Server von ASUS ist ein neues BIOS aufgetaucht. 1304 nennt es sich.
> Wenn man einem Test glauben darf, so hat eine BETA dieses BIOS die Performance
> ...


 
Hiermal die Beta Changelog dazu und ein Bild der neuen Funktionen!

*Bios 1304*

1. New CPU Support
2. Improved Voltage Support
3. Improved Clocking
4. Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine kleine Frage am Rande. Entsprechen die sechs Sata Ports auf dem Board dem Sata 6Gb/s oder Sata 3Gb/s Standard?



Sind alle SATA3. (SATA 6GB/s) 

Zum BIOS. Ich habe aktuell Problem mit BIOS 0801:

Ich habe im Moment meinen Prozessor auf 3,4GHz übertaktet  (Multiplikator: 17, FSB: 200 MHz und Spannung [CPU Voltage] via Offset  ein Intervall reduziert [Offset Sign "-"]). Wenn ich allerdings 3,6GHz  stabil zu laufen bekommen möchte, benötige ich eine höhere Spannung als  es jetzt der Fall ist (1,28V unter Prime95). 
Leider kann ich keine 1,3V einstellen, denn wenn ich die CPU Offset  Voltage um ein Intervall positiv erhöhe [Offset Sign "+"], steigt die  Spannung direkt auf 1,36V an, nutze ich "auto" steigt sie sogar auf  >1,4V.

Ist es möglich (mit dem neuen BIOS) den Spannungsbereich zwischen 1,3-1,35V einzustellen ohne  das C'n'Q deaktiviert wird, da ich diese Feature weiterhin nutzen will?


----------



## knoedelfan (10. Januar 2011)

@ L.B.

Die 6 Anschlüsse sind als SATA-3 also 6Gb/sek. im Handbuch aufgeführt! Seite 2-7 Schaubild 2.2.2.
Das hättest aber selber nachlesen können.

Wenn Du aber "nur" normale SATA-Festplatten benützt, wirkt sich das natürlich nicht aus. Es müssen
dann schon die neueren Festplatten sein, die ebenfalls 6Gb/sek. von der Controllerseite her unter-
stützen.

@ Own3r

Deshalb gibt es ja immer wieder neue BIOS-Versionen. Mit der BIOS-Version 0801 bist Du sozusagen
in der Steinzeit des Crosshair IV. Lies mal die Anmerkungen, die von Cyris bezüglich des BIOS 1304
noch geliefert wurden. Du kannst ja das neue 1304 flashen und dann selbst an den Spannungen
rumdoktern. Ich übertakte nicht und daher spiel ich auch mit sowas nicht rum.


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

Ja mit dem BIOS Update bin ich immer etwas vorsichtig und würde gerne wissen (@cyris) ob man solche Probleme nicht mehr hat. Wenn alles läuft (ich weiß BIOS ist uralt ), warum sollte man es flashen? Mal sehen, vllt. bringt das neue BIOS was


----------



## Cyris (10. Januar 2011)

Kann ich dir leider erst am Mittwoch beantworten, wenn das alles ausgetestet habe, bin im moment noch an meiner neuen Wakü dran 

Meine Standard System-Settings sehen momentan so aus Post


----------



## L.B. (10. Januar 2011)

Meint ihr, ich räume meine Karton-Sammlung aus, um in das Handbuch zu gucken, wenn es auch bequem geht?  Aber Danke für die Information.


----------



## Zyanoses (12. Januar 2011)

wo bekomme ich den die neue bios version herr auf der asus page wird die 1304 ja nicht zumn downlöoad angeboten


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2011)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

Jetzt ist es dort zu finden


----------



## Zyanoses (13. Januar 2011)

@ Own3r danke hat alles funktioniert thx.

Frage. Kann ich auf dem Formula iv ne duall Karte verbauen alla gtx495?
Ich weis das ich die karten nicht im sli laufen lassen kann,aber was ist wenn ich ne Duall gpu verbaue??


----------



## timee95 (14. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert, da der Brückenchip direkt auf dem PCB der Karte verlötet ist.
Ich nehme an dass das bei der GTX 495 auch so sein wird.

Timee


----------



## X Broster (15. Januar 2011)

Das 1304 BIOS bietet mir die Option meinen PII 720 als PII 740 laufen zu lassen. Nettes Fetaure von Asus.


----------



## Frosty (15. Januar 2011)

Diese Stepfunktion hatten die andern Crosshair ebenfalls. 
Ist also nichts wirklich neues ^^


----------



## X Broster (15. Januar 2011)

Mir klar, nur heißt diese Modi nun 740.


----------



## Zyanoses (17. Januar 2011)

weiss keiner Rat mit den Rams==?


----------



## blackedition94 (17. Januar 2011)

Mein C4F kommt am mittwoch 

Da pack ich dann meinen 1090t drauf und meine Ripjaws.


----------



## knoedelfan (18. Januar 2011)

@blackedition94

Bau das System auf. Die Ripjaws werden schon funktionieren.

Aber lass erst mal alles auf AUTO im BIOS. Nicht gleich übertakten!
Langsam rantasten, wenn Du wirklich die OC-Funktionen des Boards
nützen willst. Muss aber nicht sein. Denn es ist schnell genug.


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Januar 2011)

Kann mir wer sagen wo bzw. wie ich die Seriennummer finde?


----------



## Own3r (19. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mal auf den Karton gucken und dann auf einem Aufkleber, der evtl. (war zB bei MSI so) auf der Rückseite angeklebt ist.


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Januar 2011)

Naja oben drauf kleben 3 Aufkleber mit irgendwelchen Nummern, aber keine stimmt mit der Rechnung überein...


----------



## Own3r (19. Januar 2011)

Die der Rechnung ist wahrscheinlich auch nur die Artikel Nummer des Händlers


----------



## weizenleiche (19. Januar 2011)

Sicherllich nicht wenn da SN steht


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2011)

es sollte auch am Board ein Aufkleber mit der SN zu finden sein (evnetuell rückseite oder auf einem PCI(x) Slot..

mfg


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (20. Januar 2011)

> Quick Overview of Critical 1304 BIOS Settings -
> PWM Phase Control:
> -	This option allows user to choose whether or not the CPU VRM power  phases should change dynamically with respect to the change of CPU load.   This option along with CPU and CPU/NB LLC will allow the user to fine  tune the PWM and CPU voltages for improved overclocking or limiting  voltage overshoots during overclocking.
> 
> ...


XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - ASUS AMD Beta BIOS Releases

Klingt ganz nett.


----------



## Own3r (20. Januar 2011)

Ich habe das BIOS jetzt schon ein bisschen ausprobiert und es tut, was es machen soll. 
Kein Probleme, mein OC Problem konnte ich nun auch lösen... 1304 FTW!


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2011)

Gestern ist mir mal wieder was komisches passiert, hab die usb hdd von nem kumpel am pc angesteckt, n paar daten runterkopiert, die hdd formatiert und dann ausgesteckt. Als ich die festplatte ausgesteckt hab ist der pc einfach eingefrohren, schwarzes bild, luffis drehten voll auf. Hab dann neu gestartet und es nochmal probiert, konnte den fehler aber nicht reproduzieren. war das nur n komsicher zufall???


----------



## knoedelfan (21. Januar 2011)

Hast Du das USB-Gerät vorher über die Funktion "Hardware sicher entfernen und Medium auswerfen" deaktiviert oder einfach nur die USB-Stecker mit "Gewalt" aus dem Anschluss gezogen?


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Hast Du das USB-Gerät vorher über die Funktion "Hardware sicher entfernen und Medium auswerfen" deaktiviert oder einfach nur die USB-Stecker mit "Gewalt" aus dem Anschluss gezogen?



Hab die platte einfach ausgesteckt, ca. 5 min nachdem die formatierung fertig war. hab aber danach nochmal genau das selbe probiert aber da ging alles ohne probleme. Das hardware sicher entfernen nutz ich nie, bei keinen der drei hhds oder sticks, biher hats immer wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Own3r (21. Januar 2011)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das hardware sicher entfernen nutz ich nie, bei keinen der drei hhds oder sticks, biher hats immer wunderbar geklappt.



Bei mir geht es auch ohne das. Nur einmal habe ich einen Stick zu früh rausgezogen (also nach einem Kopiervorgang), dann kam die Meldung, dass die Daten nicht richtig geschrieben wurden


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2011)

Nja ich hoff dass es nur n blöder einzelfall war. Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo neue treiber? bis auf den audiotreiber hab ich noch alles von der cd isntalliert, ist da neues nachgekommen?


----------



## klefreak (22. Januar 2011)

@ Boardi:
gibt bisher noch kaum brauchbares /notwendiges Treibermaterial ..

bezüglich USB kann ich berichten, dass das nutzen von NEUEREN USB3 treibern bei mir zu problemen mit meiner USB 3 Platte (fehlerhaftes hochstarten der HDD..) bewirkt, nach dem deinstallieren der neuen läuft wieder alles 

also könnte das Board wirklich probleme mit den USB's haben
mfg


----------



## Dari (22. Januar 2011)

hall zusammen, 

ich bin mir gerade einen Pc am zusammenstellen und wollte auch das Mainboard kaufen, allerdings bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert was den RAM angeht. Ich hab mir zwar die Kompatibilitätsliste angeschaut aber so richtig schlau werd ich daraus nicht.. ich hätte gern 8 Gb, habt ihr da vielleicht eine Idee?

Gruss Dari


----------



## X Broster (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,
Solange du nicht übertakten willst, nimm diese oder diese


----------



## DeRtoZz (23. Januar 2011)

@Dari
Wenn du übertakten willst und ein 1090T/1100T nimmst reicht 1333er wie X Broster schon schrieb. Wenn du schon ein 1055T/1075T dann 1600er da HTT Anhebung auch der RAM sich mitübertaktet.

Habe mir auch mal das letzte BIOS drauf geflasht und läuft die letzten Stunden alles wunder bar. Was mich intressieren würde, wie sieht's eure Erfahrung mit 3 GHz NB Takt in Verbindung mit X6. Welche CPU_NB Spannung beötigt euer System? Mein Limit derzeit ist 2950 NB - Takt bei 1.35V CPU_NB Spannung.


----------



## Cyris (23. Januar 2011)

DeRtoZz schrieb:


> @Dari
> Was mich intressieren würde, wie sieht's eure Erfahrung mit 3 GHz NB Takt im Verbindung mit X6. Welche CPU_NB Spannung beötigt euer System? Mein Limit derzeit ist 2950 NB - Takt bei 1.35V CPU_NB Spannung.


 
Bisher hatte ich mit meinem 1090T keine Probleme mit dem NB/HT Takt von 3GHz, alleine die Temperatur der Northbridge war bei mir so ein Wackelkandidat, da sie schon bei 1,32V (Bios) in spielen/Benchmarks schnell auf "über" 62c bei mir geklettert ist.

Ansonsten brauchte ich nicht mehr wie 1,32V (NB) und 1,30V (HT) um beide stabil zu bekommen.
Hier kann man auch alles nochmal gut nachlesen, was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist das mit dem HT Takt!


----------



## Dari (24. Januar 2011)

Danke schonmal für die Infos

Ich möchte nicht unbedingt übertakten.

Momntan habe ich noch einen X4 BE (siehe Link ) als Prozessor, aber später würde ich dann schon gerne auf eine neuere CPU umsteigen.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - Desktop - Sockel AM3 - AMD Phenom II X4 955


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (25. Januar 2011)

DeRtoZz schrieb:


> @Dari
> Wenn du übertakten willst und ein 1090T/1100T nimmst reicht 1333er wie X Broster schon schrieb. Wenn du schon ein 1055T/1075T dann 1600er da HTT Anhebung auch der RAM sich mitübertaktet.
> 
> Habe mir auch mal das letzte BIOS drauf geflasht und läuft die letzten Stunden alles wunder bar. Was mich intressieren würde, wie sieht's eure Erfahrung mit 3 GHz NB Takt in Verbindung mit X6. Welche CPU_NB Spannung beötigt euer System? Mein Limit derzeit ist 2950 NB - Takt bei 1.35V CPU_NB Spannung.


Bei meinem Deneb brauche ich 1.55v (!) für stabile 3 GHz auf der Northbridge. 
Mehr als 1.35v solltest du deinem Thuban jedenfalls nicht zumuten.


----------



## DeRtoZz (27. Januar 2011)

Danke schon mal für eure Erfahrung, nun ein weiteres Problem über das ich gestern gestolpert bin. Habe mit dem Prozessor Athlon X2 5200 mit 2.3 GHz C3 Stepping etwas gebencht. Beim Versuch den max. Referenz Takt. zu finden bin ich bei stabilen 328 MHz gelandet, booten und ein Wprime 32M Lauf bei 333 MHz 3,8 GHz.

Ich gab großzügig Spannungen und Einstellungen wie:
CPU Voltage -> 1.65V
CPU_NB Voltage -> 1.50V
HT-Link Voltage -> 1.45V
NB Voltage -> 1.55V (Standart 1.1V)
SB und NB 1.8V leicht angehoben
Mit mehreren RAM, HTT und NB Teiler und niedrigen RAM Latenzen versucht
LCC für CPU und CPU_NB waren an
PCI-E auch 100-115 MHz probiert.
Abgesnkten Multi.
Sprung auf 345 MHz brachte nix, hatte Vermuttung auf FSB Hole.

Ob nun mit 2 oder 4 freigeschalteten Kernen, nichts half um weiter zu kommen.

Mit meinem 1055T bin ich bisher ohne große NB-Spannung ca 1.25-1.30V bei 320MHz gelandet für ein SuperPi 1M.

Werde die Tage mit meinem 1055T noch etwas Versuchen.

Frage: Was könnte sein? FSB-Wall von CPU oder Mainboard? Wie weit seit ihr gekommen mit Referenztakt?


----------



## EyeFx (27. Januar 2011)

Halooo

hab eine frage.. hab den AMD 1055T und das Crosshair IV mit dem 1304 bios.+DDR3 G.skill 1600  was muss ich einstellen damit ich auf 3,8-3,9 GHZ komme  schaff es einfach nicht. und ich weiss das die frage kommt was willste mir soviel GHZ aber ich möchte halt so auf 3,8-3,9 GHZ kommen hab Corsair H50 als Kühler


----------



## Old-Man (27. Januar 2011)

Habe mich dazu entschieden den Kauf eines AM3-Boards nun doch vorzuziehen.
Ich habe jedoch eine SATA2 und eine SATA3 HDD, die ich gern beide betreiben würde.
Der SATA3 Anschluß des Boards ist nicht Abwärtskompatibel, laut Testbericht.
Können beide Controller gleichzeitig betrieben werden, oder müssen beide an den SATA2 Anschluß?
Die SATA3 HDD , WD 500 Caviar Black, ist abwärtskompatibel zu SATA2.

@EyeFX

Fährst meine Wunschkombi!


----------



## EyeFx (28. Januar 2011)

Es wäre nett wenn mir Jemand Helfen könnte bei meinen POST


----------



## Old-Man (28. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir erst helfen, wenn ich das Bios vor mir sehe.
Board und Speicher kommen erst am Samstag.

Da der 1055T nur einen Multi von 14 hat, müsstest du einen Ref-takt von ca 300Mhz einstellen und alles andere , wie NB und HT vorläufig mit entsprechendem Multi auf max 2000Mhz einstellen!
Wie genau müsste eigentlich im Manual stehen.

Habe mir mal das manual gezogen.

3.3.3 AI Overclock Tuner
Muss auf Manual, dann kannst du die CPU Bus Frequenzy einstellen.
Für mehr Hilfe muss ich selbst das Bios vor mir sehen, um andere Einstellmöglichkeiten auszuloten, wie D.O.C.P!
Spannungen solltest du vorläufig nicht ändern, sondern auf Default/Auto belassen.


----------



## EyeFx (28. Januar 2011)

wäre super wenn du mir dann schreiben würdest... ich blick da nämlich nicht wirklich durch seit dem 1304 bios. schaff es nur bis  3,7 GHz ohne volt anheben will aber so bis 3,8-3,9 GHZ


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2011)

Da wirst du wohl nicht drum herum kommen die Spannung anzuheben.


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2011)

Denke ich auch, denn 3,9 GHz mit einem 1055T ist schon was


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Januar 2011)

Es gibt kaum einen 1055T wo man mit Standard Vcore 3,9 GHz erreicht. Selbst mit Wakü!


----------



## Old-Man (28. Januar 2011)

> wäre super wenn du mir dann schreiben würdest... ich blick da nämlich  nicht wirklich durch seit dem 1304 bios



Jupp, mache ich!



> . schaff es nur bis  3,7 GHz ohne  volt anheben will aber so bis 3,8-3,9 GHZ



Welche Vcore liegt denn nun an? 
3,7Ghz und Schluß? Hätte eigentlich bei 1,3V, von meinem jetzigen Board ausgehend, mit mindestens 3,8Ghz gerechnet!^^

FSB @ 300Mhz und CPU-Multi auf 13? Müssten dann 3,9Ghz sein, eventuell mal mit weniger FSB-Takt und anderem Multi spielen/testen, zb 271Mhz x  Multi14 =3,8Ghz. Du hast bei dem Board weit aus mehr Möglichkeiten die Grenze deiner CPU auszuloten, ohne die Vcore anzuheben.


Habe bisher noch keine Ausgangsbestätigung meiner bestellten Ware.

@ Own3r



> Denke ich auch, denn 3,9 GHz mit einem 1055T ist schon was


Durch anheben des Ref-/FSB-Taktes kein Problem für den 1055T, kommt auch auf die Spannungswandler an, darum erhoffe ich mir eigentlich vom ASUS-Board etwas mehr als nur 3,8Ghz.
Möglich das hier die LLC hineinspielt? 
Habe bei meinem jetzigen Board Spannungsschwankungen von 0,08V im Idle, unter Last habe ich es nie beobachtet, da ich mich dann nicht im AOD-Tool aufgehalten habe.


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2011)

Mit der LLC hast du stabilere Spannungswerte, d.h. wenn die Spannung unter Last sinkt musst du die LLC aktivieren. 
3,9 GHz wirst du schon schaffen, aber nicht ohne Spannungserhöhung


----------



## Old-Man (28. Januar 2011)

> Mit der LLC hast du stabilere Spannungswerte,


Jupp, das meine ich auch aus dem Wust an Meinungen herausgelesen zu haben.

@EyeFX

Suche dir im Manual mal den Punkt 3.3.21 (CPU) und 3.3.22 (CPU-NB) *L*oad*L*ine*C*alibration und schalte es auf Enable, steht vermutlich auf Auto!
*Solange du die Spannungen der betroffenen Hardware nicht auf nahezu max anhebst, sollte es OK sein.* Schalte auch alle Stromsparfunktionen, bis auf C`nQ , auf Disable.
Dann folge meinem Vorschlag im vorherigen Post!

Lies mal deine Vcore ab.

Nachtrag:

Wie lang dauert üblicherweise eine Lieferung von Mindfactory? Innerhalb von 36h scheint bei denen nicht drin zu sein, trotz lagernden Bestandes!


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

hab in Manual nachgeguckt und Eingestellt im Bios..

Mein problem ist
beide LoadLineCalibration sind jetzt anderes als im handbuch. jetzt steht bei mir

Auto
0% Calibration
50% Calibration
FULL Calibration

hab mal auf Full gemacht aber tut sich nix bei mehr als 267 FSB  Ratio 14 fährt der pc nicht Hoch.
hab folgende einstellungen

AI Overclock = Manual
CPU Ratio = 14
AMD TURBO CORE = Aus
FSB = 267 MHZ
PCIE = 100 MHZ
DRAM = 1424    ( DDR3 1600)
CPU/ NB Freq = 2136
HT Link = 2136
PWM Phase = Full
CPU Voltage OCP = An
CPU PWM Freq = Auto
CPU LoadLINE = FULL
CPU/NB LoadLine = Full
CPU/ NB Voltage OCP = Aus
CPU Volt  = 1,4 V
Ram = 1,6 V   ( Max laut Speicher)
CPU Spread Sprectrum = Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Auto


jetzt bräuchte ich mal hilfe wie ich weiter machen soll schaff es einfach nicht  über die 3,75 GHZ
möchte aber gerne etwas mehr

die Timings am Ram sind unverändert.


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Jetzt müsstest du mal schauen was limitiert, der Speicher mit seinen eingestellten Latenzen oder die CPU.
Setze den Multi der CPU mal auf 13 und erhöhe den Ref-/FSB-Takt mal um ca 5Mhz.
Beim Sppeicher die Latenzen erhöhen, oder einen kleineren Multi einstellen.

Meine neue HW kam gestern nicht mehr an.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

haste icq? oder MSN ? geht schneller als hier wäre super von dir


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Skype! sonst nix.

Setze den Speicher auf 9er Latenzen und möglichst nah an 1333Mhz.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

weiss nicht was ich genau einstellen soll dort beim speicher  der speicher läuft doch schon auf 9er von werk aus


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

> jetzt bräuchte ich mal hilfe wie ich weiter machen soll schaff es einfach nicht  über die 3,75 GHZ
> möchte aber gerne etwas mehr


Eventuell musst du dich damit abfinden, das deine CPU ohne weitere Vcoreerhöhung nicht weiter reicht.
Um bei 3,75Ghz mehr Speicherdurchsatz zu erreichen, müsstest du nun die NB weiter übertakten, ca 2500-2700Mhz, was halt machbar ist ohne die CPU-NB Spannung zu erhöhen.
Danach mal mit der Einstellung der Latenzen testen.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

also.. meine NB und Ht link stehn in mom auf 2136.  wenn ich mehr mache kommen grafik fehler und der pc stürtzt ab. hab eine GTX 480 drin.. wie weit soll ich noch gehen ? hab doch schon 1,4V hab bis 1,4625 V getestet aber fährt immer noch nicht hoch.. und was für timings soll ich genau einstellen  von werk aus sind es 9er hatte auch 7 er probiert damit fährt der pc zwar hoch aber nur bei 3,75 GHZ alles was drüber ist nicht mehr oder bluescreen kommt


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Dann hast du bei deiner CPU die Grenze erreicht!
CPU-NB-Spannung bis 1,2V kannst mal antesten, ist noch ungefährlich.Taste dich in 100Mhz Schritten vor.
Mit 7er Latenzen ist der Ram auch getestet worden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ws-ddr3-1600-cl9-8gib-kit-im-pcghx-check.html

Letztlich ist die Feinabstimmung auch ein Kompromiss aus allem.

HT lass mal bei ca 2100Mhz stehen.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

also ich hab jetzt NB 1,2 v gemacht wie du sagtest aber aber er fährt immer noch noch nicht hoch bei mehr als  FSB 267 hab sogar die Vcore angehoben bis 1,46 V aber auch nix. und Timmings aus dem link gehen bei mir nicht außer  7-7-7-21-1T dann läuft mein speicher aber auf 1400 MHZ statt 1600 MHZ oder mehr hab sogar 8-8-8-24-1T gemacht wie im link aber nix tut sich. der NB takt was schon bei 2500 MHZ aber NULL chance  weiss es nicht mehr weiter


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

ach eins hab ich vergessen was in uncore? einige meinen mann soll den uncore auch einstellen aber so ein name gibt es hier im bios nicht


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Was noch einstellbar ist, ist CPU-VID, so heißt es in meinem Bios.
Steht bei mir auf 1,3V.
Vcore (VDDQ)steht bei mir auf 1,296V, erhöht sich unter Last auf bis zu 1,32V.
Damit fahre ich max 3,838Ghz(6Kerne ein, kein Turbo), also FSB auf 274Mhz x 14.
Eine Erhöhung der Vcore bringt ebenfalls nicht mehr GHz stable, wobei bei mir das RAM limitiert, denn um mehr zu erreichen , müsste ich den FSB weiter anheben können, geht leider nicht.

Wohl bemerkt beim MSI K9A2-CF AM2+, geht auch nur mit dem ADATA-Ram, die OCZ versagen dabei völlig.
Dazu NB auf 1,25V und 2740Mhz, da sind auch die ADATA nicht immer stable.
Selbst wenn deine CPU-Board-Ram-Kombi und Setup das nicht mitmacht, trennen uns vom Speicherdurchsatz nur Nuancen und ist bei Standardanwendungen nicht spürbar!
Für den Alltag genügen 3300Mhz, mehr Power bemerkst du nur bei Benchmarks.

Schau auf die Pics im Anhang
Der höchste Wert stammt von den OCZ, danach ging es mit ihnen Bergab.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

was ich lustig find ist...
Mein bruder hat alles gleich im pc wie ich. und er kommt bis 3,9 GHT ohne probleme hab mal seine einstellung genommen aber mein pc fährt nicht doch..

liegt es an der CPU? das meine vieleicht schlechter ist als seine?
wollte ja erst den 1090T haben aber war mir am anfang bischen zu teuer


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

sind das deine Screens?  wenn ja wieso schaffst du 2700 NB takt? meiner macht ab 2200 schluss und pc fährt nicht mehr hoch. mein bruder hat auch 2600 und es läuft bei im ohne volt anhebung


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

> sind das deine Screens?


 Ja, mit MSI K9A2-CF!


Ich fürchte es liegt an der CPU-Ram-Kombi.
Wie ich schon schrieb, mit OCZ nur einmal die 2700 Mhz NB-Takt erreicht, nach dem Neustart nie wieder, immer Freezer und es wurde von mal zu Mal schlechter. Die ersten beiden Screens sind mit ADATA-Ram und die machten es lange Zeit mit, zeitweilig sogar 2740Mhz @2,2V, aber wie gesagt, ein anderes Board, kein ASUS-C4F.



> Mein bruder hat alles gleich im pc wie ich. und er kommt bis 3,9 GHT  ohne probleme hab mal seine einstellung genommen aber mein pc fährt  nicht doch..


Ist halt das Teuflische an der Hardware, es gibt Unterschiede.
Der 1090T ist meiner heutigen Auffassung nach die bessere Wahl, brauchst mit dem FSB nicht so hoch, weil du einen besseren Multi hast.
Näheres, besser genaueres, kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich selbst die Hardware habe und einiges mehr austesten konnte.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

ja ok dann warte ich mal bis du deine sachen alle hast. aber ist doch komisch wir beide haben den selben RAM und auch CPU und bei ihm läuft es.

wollte die rams erst wieder zurück bringen und sagen die sind defekt und andere nehmen aber mein shop hat keine andere auf lager im laden . und weiss auch nicht welche marke besser wäre als meine


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Hast du die 2x2GB oder die 2x4GB? Ich bekomme die 2x2GB, sollten etwas williger sein.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

ich hab 4x2 GB also 8 GB wie mein bruder


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Schmeiß die letzten 2 mal raus!

Uff , die in den schwarzen Slots!


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

und dann? ich brauch die ja auch seid ich die anderen 2 drin hatte laufen die games alle flüssiger


----------



## Cyris (30. Januar 2011)

EyeFx schrieb:


> ja ok dann warte ich mal bis du deine sachen alle hast. aber ist doch komisch wir beide haben den selben RAM und auch CPU und bei ihm läuft es.



Das muss nichts heißen, garnichts eigentlich. Mein System geht bis auf 4500MHz (1,57V) und das von meinem Kumpel nur auf Max 4000MHz bei 1,5V, bei genau gleichem System (Board,CPU,Rams).

Ich hab natürlich jetzt nicht die 4,5GHz gewählt sondern 4,2GHz weil die schon bei 1,48V Stable sind. Die NB und der HT-Link laufen bei mir auch auf 3GHz bei 1,34V unter Wasser natürlich, da vorher schon bei "56c" leichte Stabi Probleme aufgetreten sind.

In auch mal MaxMem2 da sieht man wie wenig das ausmacht.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

und wieso geht  mein NB takt nicht  Höher?  spannung ist auf 1,2V und hab in mom 2100 MHZ
was muss ich machen damit ich dort höher komm


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Vollbestückung bremst das Ocen!


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

ich sagte doch mein bruder hatte alles gleich  und keine probleme


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

> ich sagte doch mein bruder hatte alles gleich  und keine probleme


Jupp, aber du gibst dich offensichtlich mit dem maximal erreichten nicht zufrieden!
Dann heißt es nach der Bremse suchen!


@ Cyris



> In auch mal MaxMem2 da sieht man wie wenig das ausmacht.


Dein NB-Takt reisst da noch was! Wobei der Takt der CPU nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

was für max. kann doch nicht sein das die andere cpu 3,9 ghz und mehr schafft und meine bei 3,7 schluss macht. kann ja wohl echt nicht sein. dann hätte ich meinen 965 lieber behalten sollen der auf 4 GHZ war.


was ist den jetzt besser für mich  CL7 oder Cl9 laufen lassen. kann ich am NB takt nix mehr machen? weil mehr als 2100 MHZ black screen


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Du müsstest die CPU-NB Spannung anheben, auf ca 1,25V, wenn du dann nicht mehr NB-Takt fahren kannst, lass es !



> was ist den jetzt besser für mich  CL7 oder Cl9 laufen lassen.


Immer das , was die beste Leistung bringt und stable läuft.

Eventuell gehen noch 6-6-6-18-1T, sonst 7-7-7-24-1T !


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

nur NB takten und HT link auf 2100 lassen?


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Jupp, beim HT mal versuchsweise 1Multi weniger als für 2100Mhz notwendig.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

wie 1 multi weniger? meinst du den Cpu Ratio?
so hab jetzt eben 1,25 V auf NB gemacht und mehr als 2100 mhz probiert kommt sofort bluescreen

Memory_Management
0x0000001A

und die option mit VDDQ   CPU VID hab ich nicht. hab nur  VDDR und dort ist 1,205V


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

> wie 1 multi weniger? meinst du den Cpu Ratio?


Neeee, eher HT-Ratio einen weniger!



> [und die option mit VDDQ   CPU VID hab ich nicht. hab nur  VDDR und dort ist 1,205V     /QUOTE]
> 
> Da muss ich leider passen! Kann dir Dinge die mir unbekannt sind nicht empfehlen!
> 
> Da kann dir Cyris eventuell weiter helfen.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

sowas wie HT Ratio hab ich im bios nicht


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

3.3.7 HT-Link-Speed

1800Mhz entsprechen einem Multi von 9!
Wähle hier mal 1400 Mhz = Multi7 , immer von 200Mhz FSB ausgehend!

Bei CPU/NB- Frequency wähle 1800 Mhz aus, müsste dann einen NB-Takt von 2400Mhz ergeben, wenn dein FSB 267Mhz hat.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

was soll das bringen? mein HT link läuft doch auf 2100 mhz wieso soll ich wieder runter gehen


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Den HT-Link innerhalb der Spezifikation zu betreiben, schließt ihn als OC-Bremse aus!


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

also ich hab den HT link mal weiter runter auf 1600 mhz und sogar niedriger gemacht und NB mal 2400 und weniger getestet aber bios fährt nicht hoch


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Die CPU-NB-Spannung steht auf 1,25V?
1600Mhz HT genügt nicht = Multi8 x FSB=2136Mhz, ist ausserhalb der Spezifikation, max 2000Mhz , heisst max 1400Mhz einstellen


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

meinst du dann fährt der pc hoch  oder wie? ja hab 1,25V auf NB wieiviel ist das dann mit multi 7  genau da  nach meinen 2100 direkt 1900 MHZ kommt


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Immer Multi x eingestellten FSB-Takt!

Kannst auch das AOD-Tool verwenden, sollte einfacher für dich sein.

wenn der PC mit 1,25V CPU-NB-Spannung bei 2400Mhz NB-Takt nicht bootet, dann lass es , geht halt nicht mehr!

Meine OCZ verhalten sich genauso zickig, ich würde deinen Ram mal umtauschen, sofern dein Bruder auch 4x2GB Ram einsetzt.
Eventuell auch mal nur 2 Riegel nur in die roten Slots setzen und dann mal die anderen Beiden.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

AMD OVER DRIVE ??

AOD sagt mir nix sorry aber mit fach begriffen kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## EyeFx (30. Januar 2011)

dann liegt es an der cpu oder ?


----------



## Old-Man (30. Januar 2011)

Ne, tippe auf Ram.
Habe Nachricht von Mindfactory, eine Sache ist nicht lagernd, tippe auf Ram!
Muss morgen mal telenieren.

Habe etwas gegoogelt:

F3-16000CL9D-4GBFLS and Crosshair IV and 1090T Best OC settings? - GSKILL TECH FORUM



> AMD OVER DRIVE ??


----------



## Old-Man (31. Januar 2011)

Setze den Speicher mal auf Ganged-Mod und teste was geht.


----------



## Gosu (31. Januar 2011)

Hm hab gerade hier den Thread gefunden und hoffe jetzt einfach mal das mir einer weiterhelfen kann.
Ich habe ein Problem mti dem Board, bzw mit der onboard Soundkarte.
Was passiert ist folgendes:
1. Ich habe Mikrofon Boost auf +30DB und alles ist super 
2. Ich starte den PC neu / Mache ihn am nächsten Tag an
3. Mikrofon Boost ist anscheinend aus obwohl er auf +30DB steht
4. Ich stelle auf +20 und wieder zurück auf +30DB dann funktioniert er wieder.


----------



## Old-Man (31. Januar 2011)

Im ganged Modus mit nur einem OCZ Riegel erreiche ich 3,808Ghz bei einem NB-Takt von 2720Mhz und Standardspannungen, bis auf`s Ram. Latenzen 5-5-5-15-20-2T, so niedrig wie nie zuvor. Die Leistung bei MaxxMem²bench ist aber um einiges niedriger!

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Ich teste mal den 2. Riegel gegen.


----------



## EyeFx (31. Januar 2011)

und haste deine sachen bekommen heute? hab getestet mit Ganged probiert aber nix tut sich.. hab langsam keine lust mehr jeder arsch .. sorry für die aussage bekommt den 1055t höher als ich


----------



## Old-Man (31. Januar 2011)

Nein, der Speicher soll heute beim Händler eintreffen, also etwa Mittwoch ist alles hier.

Stehe auch vor einem Kuriosum, aber so ist es wohl im Grenzbereich der Hardware. Da bringen Spannungserhöhungen keinen Deut mehr an Stabilität!
Hab eine Messung mit ADATA im unganged Modus machen können, stable bekomme ich es nicht!
Überhaupt merkwürdig das sie wieder funktionieren.^^
Die OCZ sind und bleiben Mimosen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich für meinen Teil stoße hier in einen Bereich vor, der mit Sicherheit grenzwertig ist, zumindest für meine Spannungswandler. Mehr als 1,296V Vcore wird nach dem Neustart nicht übernommen und solange ich keinen Stabitest mache läuft es. Nach einem Freezer im Stabitest gibt es auch Freezer beim Neustart, hier muss die ein oder andere Komponente scheinbar zuerst wieder kühler werden.
Alltagstauglich sind bei diesem Board eher 260Mhz FSB, 2600Mhz NB- und HT-Takt und CPU 3640Mhz. That`s all!
Neues gibt es erst mit neuem Board!


----------



## EyeFx (31. Januar 2011)

ich hab auch mal MAXXMEM getestet und meine Ergebnise waren bei 3,75 GHT

12174
8789
7368
62,1ns


sogar mein vater mit einen 3 kern PC hat bessere werte und der läuft nur auf 3,3 GHZ mit 2300  NB+ HT


----------



## Old-Man (31. Januar 2011)

Na , reicht doch!

Eventuell sollte bei Speichertests das Übertaktungsverhalten bei Übertaktung über den FSB mit einfliessen.
Scheinbar verhalten sich einige Speicherkits dabei mimosenhaft bis äußerst unwillig, aber wie will man bei einer großen Serienstreuung die Grenze ausloten? Der eine machts mit, der andere nicht !


----------



## EyeFx (31. Januar 2011)

ist doch alles shit..  ich hab die G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL


----------



## Old-Man (31. Januar 2011)

Bei dir limitiert die NB, sonst würde es besser aussehen.
Teste mal folgendes, nimm die 2Rams aus den roten Slots und teste nochmals, nur die in den schwarzen Slots lässt du drin.
Kannst auch mal die Rams deines Bruders testen, vielleicht ergibt sich ein Unterschied.


Edit:
Vergleiche mal eure Biosversionen, eventuell ist deine älter!​


----------



## EyeFx (31. Januar 2011)

na gut ich werte es später mal testen mit den roten  raus nehmen. ich sag dir dann mal später bescheid oder morgen... wünsch dir noch einen schönen abend


----------



## EyeFx (1. Februar 2011)

haben beide die 1304  die neue.. alles gleich  im PC außer das Netzteil ich hab von corsair 750w und er Coban Nitrox oder wie das heißt 750w


----------



## EyeFx (1. Februar 2011)

hab die roten raus und jetzt fährt der pc bei 3,9 GHZ hoch mit  NB2900+ HT2300 aber jetzt hab ich nur noch 4 GB statt 8 GB

meine frage ist brauch ich die anderen noch zum gaming?  ( Battlefield Bad Copany2 , Dead Space2 , Crysis2 usw.) weil sonst müste ich die anderen wieder einbaun


----------



## Old-Man (1. Februar 2011)

> hab die roten raus und jetzt fährt der pc bei 3,9 GHZ hoch mit  NB2900+ HT2300


Aber hallllloooooo!
Da mögen sich die Experten mal zu äußern, Ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob es der Speichercontroller in der CPU, der Ram, die Vollbestückung oder irgend eine Spannung zu gering ist. Eventuell genügt es bei Vollbestückung die Ramspannung anzuheben und du kannst glücklich sein.


----------



## EyeFx (1. Februar 2011)

jetzt geht alles   hab meine 3,93 GHZ mit NB 2900  HT2300
muste die anderen4 GB nur wieder zurück bringen zum händler und er gab mir die gleichen nochmal neu. jetzt läuft alles.

also ich hab jetzt 4x2 GB   = 8 GB


----------



## Old-Man (1. Februar 2011)




----------



## Blizzart (1. Februar 2011)

Hey zusammen 
ich bin jetzt auch seit November auch ein stolzer Besitzer des Crosshair IV Formula,
und bin richtig zufrieden damit 
Aber ich habe eine Frage,
Ich habe eine SSD (60gb) für das BS und Wichtige Programme
eine HDD (1tb) spiele, daten...
und will jetzt noch meine 2 2tb Platten im Raid 1 (Spiegelung) laufen lassen.
Wie stelle ich das im Mainboard ein?
hab jetzt die Sata Anschlüsse so belegt:
1 SSd
2 1tb
3 ODD
4 frei
5 2tb
6 2tb
Ich kann aber bei den 5 und 6 nur raid auswählen wenn ich 1-4 auch auf raid eingestell habe,
wie macht man das am besten, oder ist es so überhaupt nicht möglich.
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
Viele Grüße Blizzart


----------



## Old-Man (2. Februar 2011)

@Blizzard

Steht im Handbuch!

BS und optisches Laufwerk(ODD?) auf 5+6, kann dann im Ide laufen, dann die zu spiegelnden Platten im Raid, musst mal nachsehen, welche Anschlüsse dann zur Auswahl stehen.
Braucht die SSD nicht AHCI?


----------



## Blizzart (2. Februar 2011)

@ old man
danke erstmal für die antwort 
Ja die SSD braucht AHCI deswegen kam auch die frage,
was ist wenn ich jetzt 1-4 auf Raid Stelle,
kann ich dann auswählen welche davon einen verbund machen sollen?
Und laufen die übrigen dann auf AHCI?
Auf 5 und 6 kommt dann Optisches Laufwerk (ODD) und der wechselrahmen (frei)

Danke Für deine Hilfe
Blizzart


----------



## Old-Man (2. Februar 2011)

Da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, verwende kein Raid oder AHCI. Schau nach , was dir bei entsprechender Auswahl zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (2. Februar 2011)

Gibt es im Bios eine Option das wen am CPU-Fan-Anschluss kein Signal mehr anliegt, dass der PC dann automatisch herunterfährt?


----------



## tobi757 (2. Februar 2011)

Du kannst die Temperatur einstellen, ab wieviel Grad er sich abstellt. Herunterfahren wird er dann aber sicher nicht, sondern eher schnell ausgehen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Februar 2011)

Nur bis 70° an der NB erreicht sind, kann es für andere Hardware kritisch werden, da ich einen Wakü-Fullcover-Mainboard-Kühler montiert habe.


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich hab ne kleine Frage.. Hab heute meine neue SSD eingebaut und wollte wissen welchen Treiber ich verwenden soll damit trim funktioniert.. Den amdsata oder den msahci?


----------



## Cyris (6. Februar 2011)

TRIM funktioniert mit beiden. Manche schwören auf den von MS und manche haben lieber den von AMD auf ihren System.
Wichtig ist jetzt nur wenn du einmal den AMD installiert hast, solltest du ihn auch behalten, da er sich bei manchen nicht mehr so einfach löschen ließ.

Hier mal eine SSD (Sata3) mit AMD Treiber, auf dem CH4.

EDIT:
Der versprochene HT und NB Test kann ich erst nächste Woche nachliefern, da ich jetzt auf ein 8GB Kit umgestiegen bin und nochmal gucken muss ob es die Ergebnisse beeinflusst.


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

Cyris schrieb:
			
		

> TRIM funktioniert mit beiden. Manche schwören auf den von MS und manche haben lieber den von AMD auf ihren System.
> Wichtig ist jetzt nur wenn du einmal den AMD installiert hast, solltest du ihn auch behalten, da er sich bei manchen nicht mehr so einfach löschen ließ.
> 
> Hier mal eine SSD (Sata3) mit AMD Treiber, auf dem CH4.
> ...



Aha ok.. Also der AMD war bzw. Ist noch installiert.. Ich hab nun einfach im gerätemanager auf den ms Treiber gewechselt.. Ist das dann nicht zu empfehlen? Lieber wieder auf den amdsata wechseln?

Edit: die Crucial c300 hab ich auch, die 128er


----------



## tobi757 (6. Februar 2011)

Hab auch das Crosshair IV Formula und würde jetzt gerne auch ne SSD holen, weil ich das Gefühl habe die Standard-HDD's bremsen die ganze Kiste extrem aus. Hab ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der Crucial und könnt ihr die Crucial bis jetzt empfehlen oder soll ich noch auf die neuen Sandforce warten??? 

MfG tobi757


----------



## pITTT (6. Februar 2011)

tobi757 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch das Crosshair IV Formula und würde jetzt gerne auch ne SSD holen, weil ich das Gefühl habe die Standard-HDD's bremsen die ganze Kiste extrem aus. Hab ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der Crucial und könnt ihr die Crucial bis jetzt empfehlen oder soll ich noch auf die neuen Sandforce warten???
> 
> MfG tobi757



Also ich hab das Ding ja erst seit zwei Tagen aber kann nur sagen Top!!! Wenn dir Lesegeschwindigkeit wichtiger ist als Schreibgeschwindigkeit dann greif zur Crucial .. Wurde auch durchweg überall hoch gelobt.. Was die neuen Sandforce angeht hab ich keine Ahnung..


----------



## Own3r (6. Februar 2011)

Die neuen Sandforce sind bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Ich habe die OCZ Vertex 2 und bin sehr zufrieden. Natürlich wäre die C300 mit SATA3 nicht schlecht, aber mir reicht auch die SATA2 Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## X Broster (6. Februar 2011)

Ich warte in Sachen SSDs auf die neuen Intel, die hoffentlich mit den AMD Treibern harmonieren. Nur wer weiß wann die endlich rauskommen...


----------



## Cyris (6. Februar 2011)

@pITTT, immer über den Catalyst Install Manager löschen, sonst bleibt ein Teil der Software auf dem System und es könnte zu Probleme führen.

Der Screenshot ist vom 10.12 Sata Treiber, jetzt habe ich den 11.1 installiert und soweit keine Probleme, auch keine Geschwindigkeitsverluste oder sonstiges. Die SSD ist auch eine der ersten die auf dem Markt kam, d.h sogar mit der ersten Firmware Version noch, weil ich einfach nicht mal zum Updaten komme, da ich dafür die SSD erstmal wieder auf IDE schalten muss :/.

Für den rest der sich jetzt ne SSD holen möchte sollte mal hier rein gucken, evtl. wäre diese sehr interessant.


----------



## Old-Man (6. Februar 2011)

@ Cyris



> Für den rest der sich jetzt ne SSD holen möchte sollte mal hier rein gucken, evtl. wäre diese sehr interessant.


bei den Fragen die hier zu SSD auftauchen, wäre ein Installationsguid angebracht, hast du dazu mal einen Link?
Den könnte der Threadstarter auch auf der 1.Seite einfügen, als usefull Links.


----------



## Steve`^ (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin mir ein PC am zurechtlegen und nun sind mir einige Zweifel aufgekommen bezüglich Kompatibilität.
Vor allem bezüglich der RAM, der Grafikkarte, dem Netzteil und der SSD.

System: 
Asus Crosshair IV Formula, AMD 890FX, AM3, CrossFireX
AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition, 3.3GHz, AM3, 6C/6T
OCZ SSD Vertex 2 Extended Cap. 120GB, SATA-II, 2,5 Zoll
ZOTAC GTX-580 AMP! 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E 2.0 x16
Kingston ValueRAM, 3x4 GB, DDR3-1333, CL9
be quiet! Straight Power BQT E7 CM-680W 80plus Bronze

Bin auch froh für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Inputs.

Greez Steve


----------



## X Broster (7. Februar 2011)

Netzteil kannst du direkt die neuen Straight Power E8 nehmen. Heutzutage würde ich aber auf 80 Plus Gold setzten wie dieses, das Modu 87, oder wenn billiger das Pro87.

Als Ram entweder 2x4GB oder 4x4GB Module zwecks Dual-Channel Betrieb.


----------



## Own3r (7. Februar 2011)

Alles ok bis auf den RAM und das Netzteil. Wie schon gesagt würde ich bei dem Netzteil ein 80 Plus Gold, wie zB das Modu 87+ 600W nehmen. Es ist zwar teuer, aber bei der Hardware lohnt es sich 

Also RAM würde ich mir mal die Corsair Dominatoren anschauen. Wenn es billiger sein soll reichen auch die XMS3 aus.


----------



## klefreak (7. Februar 2011)

beim netzteil würd ich acuh mindestens ein 600 empfehlen..!

hab selber den 1055t übertaktet samt hd6970 und das system zieht unter volllast ca 440W !! (furmark+ f@h)
und das netzteil sit da dann ca zu 70% ausgelastet.. wird dann acuh lauter und wärmer..

mfg klemens


----------



## Steve`^ (7. Februar 2011)

Besten Dank für die Infos.
Hab mich für ein 80 Plus Gold entschieden.
Nun noch eine kleine Frage 8Gb Ram oder 16Gb?


----------



## klefreak (7. Februar 2011)

8sind genug..
als Tipp: nim 2x4 denn die haben zwar geringere latenzen (module mit 4gb) jedoch ist der Phenom und auch das BOard bei OC etwas zickig wenn man 4 module hat 

mfg Klemens


----------



## Steve`^ (7. Februar 2011)

Danke werde ich so machen.
Nun noch mal kurz zum Netzteil: 660 W sind definitiv genug ?


----------



## Own3r (7. Februar 2011)

660W reichen aus! 
Welches Netzteil nimmst du denn? Weil das Enermax hat zB "nur" 600W.


----------



## Steve`^ (7. Februar 2011)

Dachte an ein Seasonic X-660 Gold. Da das Enermax nicht so einfach lieferbar ist.


----------



## Old-Man (7. Februar 2011)

> Dachte an ein Seasonic X-660 Gold. Da das Enermax nicht so einfach lieferbar ist.


Habe lediglich das 620W von Seasonic, das stellt 2x 24A zur Verfügung, sollte genügen! Board und Ram sind nun endlich unterwegs.
Asus empfiehlt ab 600W, steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Own3r (8. Februar 2011)

Ok wenn es das Netzteil ist, ist es ok. Ich dachte schon du willst irgendein schein 80 Plus Gold Netzteil kaufen


----------



## Steve`^ (8. Februar 2011)

Dann ist ja alles OK  Nun noch etwas... Ein Arbeitskollege meinte ich solle auf die neue Generation Prozessoren warten. Demzufolge habe ich hier im Forum ein bisschen gelesen und bin auf etliche solche Meinungen gestossen. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Own3r (8. Februar 2011)

Dann kannst du aber nicht das Crosshair IV nutzen. Zudem musst du noch ein halbes Jahr warten. (Ich rede vom Bulldozer mit AM3+ Sockel) 
Dann kommen wieder neue Intels usw.

Also entweder jetzt Hardware kaufen oder lange warten


----------



## Steve`^ (8. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe auch über den Bulldozer gelesen. Klar bei Hardware kann man immer warten. Wollte nur abklären, ob ich geraden einen doofen Zeitpunkt erwischt habe.


----------



## Cyris (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn du warten kannst, dann warte noch bis etwa ende März, da wird man bestimmt etwas mehr über den release Termin der "990FX" Chipsätze (Crosshair V) hören. Damit kannst du AM3 und AM3+ CPUs nutzen, also musst du nicht direkt ein BD kaufen


----------



## Steve`^ (9. Februar 2011)

Cyris schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du warten kannst, dann warte noch bis etwa ende März, da wird man bestimmt etwas mehr über den release Termin der "990FX" Chipsätze (Crosshair V) hören. Damit kannst du AM3 und AM3+ CPUs nutzen, also musst du nicht direkt ein BD kaufen



Meine Frage ist ob es sich lohnt? Wird dann bestimmt mitte Jahr und das ist ein bisschen lange.


----------



## Cyris (9. Februar 2011)

Ob er sich für dich lohnt kann keiner sagen, das musst du schon selbst wissen! Jedoch im Moment reicht ein X6 für Spiele und Anwendungen total aus.
Der BD wird, so glaube ich, wenn er wirklich das erreicht sollte was AMD sich vorstellt, eh kein Low-Cost CPU mehr werden und sich in höheren Preiskategorien ansiedeln, gerade der 8Kerner. Was dann natürlich im kosten nutzen Verhältnis zueinander steht.


----------



## Old-Man (10. Februar 2011)

> Wenn du warten kannst, dann warte noch bis etwa ende März, da wird man  bestimmt etwas mehr über den release Termin der "990FX" Chipsätze  (Crosshair V) hören. Damit kannst du AM3 und AM3+ CPUs nutzen, also  musst du nicht direkt ein BD kaufen


Hi!

Wenn man sich diesen Thread einmal von vorn bis hinten durchliest, auf die Anfangsprobleme mit dem C4F und der Dauer deren Beseitigung schaut, kann man auch zum Entschluß kommen, das sich der Kauf eines C5F(AM3+) erst in 1 Jahr lohnt.
Das war für mich der Grund doch noch das C4F zu kaufen, statt bis zum Release des Bulldozers und diverser Tests zu warten.

Auch SB hat ihren Release nicht ohne Probleme bestanden.


----------



## Cyris (11. Februar 2011)

Naja, das das CH4 ein paar Probleme hatte (hat), mit bestimmter Hardware, ist allen bekannt. Das zieht sich aber schon durch paar Generationen ^^, jedoch glaube ich das der Unterschied vom 890FX zum 990FX so minimal ist, das es keine großen Änderung bzw. Neuentwicklung gegeben hat, eher vergleichbar wie der 780a von Nvidia ein 980a geworden ist und somit auch die Fertigung viel schneller geht.

Weil überall wo man ließt hat sich ja nicht viel getan, AMD redet ja selbst von "unter der Haube".


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bereue den Kauf des C4F nicht, das Bios ist umfangreicher und easy einzustellen, gegenüber dem MSI K9A2 ein Meilenstein.
Habe meinen 1055T@4,1Ghz mit 1.356 Vcore und 30min primestable.
NB@2900Mhz bin mehr als zufrieden!

ich habe gerade nochmals Prime95 und CPU-Z zusammen laufen lassen.
Dabei kann ich folgendes in CPU-Z beobachten:
Core-speed schwankt um 30Mhz
Bus-Speed scheankt um 2,2Mhz
Vcore schwankt von 1.356-1.392V

LLC ist aktiviert
VDDA ist auf 2,5V(Auto)
Vcore ist im Bios auf 1.356V fixiert
C`nQ ist aktiviert.

Liegt es am C`nQ das die Spannung unter Last nochmals angehoben wird, oder an der Autoeinstellung von VDDA?

Nachtrag:

C`nQ ist deaktiviert , VDDA auf 2,2V fixiert, es ändert sich nichts!
Bios ist das 1102.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

Du könntest noch das Bios updaten. http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-DE


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

> Du könntest noch das Bios updaten. http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=de-DE


Jupp, wollte wissen ob es am Bios liegt.
Das Neuere soll stabiler sein, laut Asus.
Wenn möglich, hätte ich gern ein paar Erfahrungswerte. 

Mir persönlich macht es eigentlich nichts, ist nur blöd wenn man von einer Vcore 1,356V schreibt und sie unter Last dann doch auf 1,392v geht! ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

Das liegt auch unter anderem am Netzteil, wenn die Spannung schwankt. Hast du auch C1E aus gemacht? Und dann kommt es darauf an, mit welchem Programm du die Vcore ausliest!

Ein Paar neue Funktionen wie PWM Phase usw. sind dabei, bei Extreme Tweaker, oder wie das heißt^^. Das 1304 ist bisher das Stabilste.


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

C1E-Support ist standardseitig deaktiviert, genau wie C`nQ beim OC.

Habe glaube ich Version1.56 von CPU-Z, die Neueste ist 1.57?

Mit dem Bios 1304 hat sich auch nichts geändert.
FSB schwankt weiterhin um bis zu 2,2Mhz, dadurch natürlich auch die CPU-Speed. Durch die Schwankungen ist die max. Speed nicht genau einstellbar, 2Mhz mehr FSB und die NB macht Probleme (Prime95-Absturz mit BS), reagiert sehr empfindlich in diesem Bereich.
393 Mhz FSB  passen für 4,101Ghz, bei 395 Mhz durch die Schwankungen wird es unter Prime95 instabil.



> Ein Paar neue Funktionen wie PWM Phase usw. sind dabei, bei Extreme Tweaker, oder wie das heißt


Japp, nur wofür ist das gut? Taktung der Spannungsversorgung der CPU oder Lüfter?


Oh oh , das lügt ja noch mehr, aber vom Design nett anzusehen!

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

Hm... hab nochmals Prime95 laufen lassen.
Auffallend war ein Anstieg der Temperatur auf bis zu 57°, dann ein Abfall auf 47° fallend auf bis zu 42°, dann brach Prime95 ab!^^

Doch eine Instabilität des NTs oder schwächelt hier was anderes? Das neue CPU-Z zeigte die ganze Zeit nur 1,3V VID an.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

CPU-Z 1.57 liest die Vcore falsch aus, Version 1.56 ist da genauer. Aber du kannst dein Ergebnis mal eintragen, wenn du willst^^. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...iste-aller-cpus-keine-ot-diskussionen-32.html

Die Frage wär jetzt, was du für eine Netzteil hast? (Die genaue Bezeichnung und Leistung)
Mache mal folgendes, öffne CPU-Z (CPU-Z kann beliebig oft geöffnet werden) und mache mal einen Screenshot von Reiter 1, 3 und 4.

PWM Phase und anderen Tools sind für bessere OC Ergebnisse da. Wahrscheinlich vom Extreme übernommen.


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - Seasonic M12II-620 620 Watt

Das NT hat 620W, GraKa ist noch eine 9600GT 1GB.



> Mache mal folgendes, öffne CPU-Z (CPU-Z kann beliebig oft geöffnet werden) und mache mal einen Screenshot von Reiter 1, 3 und 4.


Mache ich, wenn ich es hinbekomme, schon mehrfach versucht!

Alle anderen Progs zeigen die Bioseinstellung!^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

Also am Netzteil liegt es nicht.


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

Geschafft!
Screens zeigen folgendes:

Screen 1 zeigt die CPU-Z-Reiter unter Last, Screen2 im Idle!

Vcore hatte ich Laufe des Tages mal erhöht um die 4.1Ghz stable zu haben, hab sie nicht wieder gesenkt.
Abgesenkt wurde nur der FSB um 2Mhz.

Während des kurzen Primetests war surfen möglich, ebenso die Erstellung der Screens.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Februar 2011)

Da sieht doch schon mal gut aus. Du kannst ja noch die grenze deiner Rams ausfindig machen. Takt und Latenz am Maximum


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

Die Grenze liegt bei 303Mhz FSB, bei abgesenktem NB, leider gelingt es mir nicht den Link zu sichern.
Bei solch hohem FSB-Takt, ist die Grenze leider schnell erreicht.
Mehr als 4,246Ghz erreiche ich nicht, ohne nochmals die Vcore weiter anzuheben.

Mein Bios hebt die eingestellte Spannung um 0,02V an und zwar überall.

Naja, wenn der Modi meinen Post im OC-Thread übernimmt, dann ist mir Platz 1 beim 1055T ersteinmal sicher.


----------



## Cyris (12. Februar 2011)

Erstmal Gz an Old-Man, das sieht doch richtig gut aus, mit den Einstellungen solltest du noch eine gute Zeit Freude haben 

Jetzt zum HT-Link nochmal und über die Auswirkung bei erhöhten Multi.
Sollte jemand den HT-Takt bei 3GHz oder oder höher als 2GHz haben, kann ich ihn beruhigen, denn die Erhöhung hat keine Signifikanten Auswirkungen auf irgendwelche Spiele bzw. dem 3DMark11.
Denn ich auch zum ermitteln der Leistung benutzt habe.

Das einzigste was ich geändert habe ich den Multi des HT-Links in 8x/10x/12 Fach und hier die Ergebnisse:

*HT@2GHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Result

*HT@2.5GHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Result

*HT@3GHz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Result


----------



## Old-Man (12. Februar 2011)

> Jetzt zum HT-Link nochmal und über die Auswirkung bei erhöhten Multi.


Kann mich täuschen, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, das durch eine höhere HT-Link-Speed die Festplattenperformance stieg.
Habe kein Prog um es mal anzutesten.

Und Danke!

Apropo OC, den hätte ich noch zum nachlegen!

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

Nimm doch HD Tune.


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Bringt nichts beim C4F!^^
Egal ob 2900Mhz mit Spannungsanhebung des HT-Links, oder weniger als 2000Mhz, der Durchsatz unterliegt normalen Messschwankungen, zu sehen wenn man mehrere Messungen hintereinander mit gleicher Einstellung macht.
Dann war bei meinen vorherigen Tests eher die Spannung der NB oder der CPU zu niedrig, so daß es grenzwertig war.

Habe auch den CPU-Takt von 4,1Ghz auf 3,6Ghz geändert, bringt auch keinen Unterschied! Die Raptor 36GB läuft als SATA 3GB am Limit in meinem System.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

Hast du schon mal über Raid 0 nachgedacht?


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Ja , habe ich, kaufe mir aber lieber eine SSD.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

Ich traue den SSD's nicht. Sind noch nicht Ausgereift genug. Und solange Sata 3 kein Standard bei SSD's ist, sind SSD's für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Ha ... habe doch gestern den Link erfassen können.

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

Bist du sicher das die Vcore stimmt? wenn ja, wärs ein Super Ergebnis.


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Im Idle passt es, unter Last nicht.

Das Warum haben wir gestern versucht zu klären, haben aber kein Ergebnis.

Habe auch schon von niedrigen Vcores beim 1090T gelesen, um 1.37V.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

Meinst du meinen?  
Für alles andere gibt's ja noch das Asus-Support-Forum. Ansonsten findest du hier im Forum genug User die dir dabei noch weiterhelfen können.
Ansonsten, testen testen testen...


----------



## Old-Man (13. Februar 2011)

Hehe ... liegst noch unter 1.37V im Idle!
Na dann sind meine 1.368V@4.2Ghz garnicht mal so abwegig, die OC-Liste verlangt keinen Primestable, aber den Link des CPU-Z, der muss allerdings "validate" sein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Februar 2011)

Bisher hat Vantage am meisten Vcore benötigt

Ansonsten brauch Prime auch nur 1,332V.

Die 4,5 GHz sind nicht ganz stabil CPU-Z Validator 3.1 (Platz 4).
Sowie Super PI 1M @ 4,5 GHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Old-Man (14. Februar 2011)

Das Anheben der Vcore liegt an LLC (Fully calibration)!
Bei 50% liegt die angezeigte Vcore unterhalb der Eingestellten.

Habe nun auch einen validierten Screen mit 303Mhz FSB und 4246 Mhz CPU!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655118


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:


> Das Anheben der Vcore liegt an LLC (Fully calibration)!
> Bei 50% liegt die angezeigte Vcore unterhalb der Eingestellten.
> 
> Habe nun auch einen validierten Screen mit 303Mhz FSB und 4246 Mhz CPU!
> ...



Da kannst du gleich dein update in der OC Liste posten.


----------



## pITTT (14. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:


> Das Anheben der Vcore liegt an LLC (Fully calibration)!
> Bei 50% liegt die angezeigte Vcore unterhalb der Eingestellten.



Und was genau bringt dieses LLC? steht bei mir auf Auto, aber hab das gleiche Problem, dass bei CPU-Z die angezeigte Vcore ne andere ist als ich von Hand eingestellt habe, vor allem unter Last ?!


----------



## Old-Man (14. Februar 2011)

LLC ist die Load-Line-Calibration.
Hebt die Spannung unter Last an, soll aber eigentlich nur dafür sorgen, das unter Last die Vcore nicht unter der eingestellten Spannung absinkt.^^


----------



## pITTT (14. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:
			
		

> LLC ist die Load-Line-Calibration.
> Hebt die Spannung unter Last an, soll aber eigentlich nur dafür sorgen, das unter Last die Vcore nicht unter der eingestellten Spannung absinkt.^^



Aha ok, verstehe.. Also wenn ich llc deaktiviere sollte die Spannung unter last nicht mehr so weit hoch gehen sprich über die eingestellte Spannung gehen, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Cyris (14. Februar 2011)

@BautznerSnef, bekommste 4,5GHz bei 1,6V stabil oder braucht er immer noch mehr?


----------



## Old-Man (14. Februar 2011)

> Aha ok, verstehe.. Also wenn ich llc deaktiviere sollte die Spannung  unter last nicht mehr so weit hoch gehen sprich über die eingestellte  Spannung gehen, verstehe ich das richtig?



Wenn es funktioniert wie es soll , ja!
Wenn ich LLC 50% einstelle, liegt bei mir die angezeigte Spannung unterhalb der Eingestellten.


----------



## Cyris (14. Februar 2011)

Also die LLC haut vorne und hinten nicht so hin wie sie sollte, deshalb wird auch empfohlen die LLC evtl. sogar zu deaktivieren. Jedoch ist schon ein neues Bios in Bearbeitung, leider aber schon etwas verzögert was den Release angeht.


----------



## pITTT (14. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:


> Wenn es funktioniert wie es soll , ja!
> Wenn ich LLC 50% einstelle, liegt bei mir die angezeigte Spannung unterhalb der Eingestellten.



Also ich habe jetzt auch mal auf 50% gestellt.. läuft bei mir am besten, sprich der Vcore ist nun minimal über dem was ich eingestellt habe aber fällt nie drunter... ich habe im BIOS die Vcore so eingestellt dass die graue Zahl 1,270V anzeigt eingestellt zunächst mit llc deakiviert.. dann LLC auf 50%, exit & save, nochmal ins BIOS und dann zeigt mir die graue Zahl 1,280 V an.. ins Windows und CPU-Z (1.56) sagt mir im idle 1,296V .. Mit prime geht dann die Vcore unter Last etwas runter auf 1,284V laut CPU-Z und laut AIDA64 manchmal auf 1,270V


----------



## Old-Man (14. Februar 2011)

Habe ebenfals die geringsten Abweichungen um 1.3V Vcore.
Hab nun den FSB auf 260.9Mhz gesetzt, damit macht die CPU knapp 3.7Ghz.
Mehr benötige ich nicht, eher weniger, aber schön noch Reserven zu haben, sollten wieder 2 Jahre reichen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2011)

Cyris schrieb:


> @BautznerSnef, bekommste 4,5GHz bei 1,6V stabil oder braucht er immer noch mehr?



Wahrscheinlich brauch er mehr .


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo BauznerSenf

Ich hab mir mal Dein Posting mit 3Dmark Vantage auf Seite 62 durchgelesen.

Ich habe zwar "nur" ein Crosshair II mit 2 x 450GTS und X4 965BE der nicht übertaktet ist
und mit C&Q betrieben wird.

Trotzdem komme ich auf P19700 Gesamtpunkten bei 3Dmark Vantage.
Der CPU-Score liegt bei 35400 Punkten. Der GPU-Score bei 17400 Punkten.


Seit Ihr Übertakter wirklich sicher, daß jede Taktfrequenz auch beschleunigt?
Ich glaube Ihr habt alle eine rosarote Brille auf und erkennt die Realität nicht mehr.

Ich glaube eher, da geht der eine oder andere Takt verloren durch das unmäßige übertakten!
Anders ist das mäßige CPU-Ergebnis mit knappen 20000 Punkten nicht zu erklären!


----------



## Cyris (15. Februar 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, da geht der eine oder andere Takt verloren durch das unmäßige übertakten!
> Anders ist das mäßige CPU-Ergebnis mit knappen 20000 Punkten nicht zu erklären!



In der Logik müsste ein erhöhter Takt zu einer schnelleren Bearbeitung führen, jedoch kenne ich auch ein System wo es genau zum Gegenteil kam. Nämlich bei einem Desktop Board mit Quad-Channel Interface. Dort hatte der Chipsatz als man alle 4 Bänke genutzt hat, soviel an Informationen zu verarbeiten das er nicht mehr nachkam und so die Leistung sogar mal unter dem Dual-Channel lag!

Wie ich auf Seite 62 mal getestet habe, hatte der HT-Link zb. keine Auswirkung auf den 3DMark11. In einem Diagramm das ich vorher gepostet hatte, nahm die Leistung zB. mit höheren HT-Link ab, ich glaube das war sogar beim Vantage-Benchmark.

Übrigens, wenn ich mein alten Vantage Score angucke, komme ich sogar mit meinem 940BE mit 3,6GHz auf 39325.


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Vantage-Ergebnis von BauznerSenf ist der CPU-Test2 auffällig.

Bei meinen Crosshair II komme ich bei CPU-Test1 auf 1530 Punkte und beim CPU-Test2 auf
132 Punkte. BauznerSenf beim CPU-Test2 dagegen nur auf knapp 32 Punkte.


LLC oder wie auch immer. Im C&Q taktet mein System auf allen 4 Kernen runter auf 800Mhz.
Die Spannung, die dabei mit HWinfo ausgelesen wird, liegt bei kleinen Vcore = 0,89Volt..... soviel zur Sparfunktion und euren Bemühungen
manuell Strom zu sparen. Andererseits bringt das gieren nach mehr Takt wie 4,5Ghz garnichts....... Das Gesamtergebnis leidet.

Alles läuft am Limit (obwohl keine Bestmarken erreicht werden) und alles ist kurz vor dem Kollaps..... Bluescreen-Grenze knapp verfehlt!

Durch Spannungsanhebung werden die Stützkondensatoren an ihre Grenzen gejagt. Lässt man das System eine Zeit so laufen,
dann schädigt man diese Kondensatoren. Das System wird instabil. Dann wieder zur "Normalität" zurückzukehren bringt dann nichts mehr.
Schaden bleibt Schaden!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2011)

knoedelfan, hast du überhaupt Physx deaktiviert?
Kannst du dein Ergebnis mal hochladen?


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Februar 2011)

Oha. Da erkenn ich meinen Irrtum. Du hast ja eine ATI-Grafikkarte. Das erklärt natürlich die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse. Klar. Da ist die CPU-Last vorprogrammiert.

Vantage ist leider so programmiert, daß es moderne Technik eher unterstützt.

Sorry mein Fehler. Ich schalte aber PhysX schon deshalb nicht aus, weil es eben funktioniert bei Nvidia-Karten. Sieh es mir also nach. Deine Ergebnisse sind somit sicher gut. Aber mehr kann man halt auch mit anderen Mitteln erreichen.

Die Benchmark-Vorschrift, PhysX zu deaktivieren....... nun. Den tieferen Sinn dieser Vorschrift hab ich nie akzeptiert. Entweder PhysX ist eine
Funktion, die modern ist oder ich bau aus einem Porsche den Turbo aus und fahr Rennen mit einem MB 200D.

Insgesamt steht ein Benchmark-Ergebnis von 19000 Punkten mit C&Q und allen Vorteilen im Raum. Niedrige Vcore und niedriger System-Gesamtverbrauch im Idle. Das geht bei einem 4,5Ghz-System so nicht. Weder vom Benchmarkergebnis (PhysX kann ATI halt nicht) noch
vom ökonomischen Verhalten. Die Nvidia-450GTS haben ja nur einen 6-pol-Anschluss. Trotzdem erreicht dieses System mit dem alten
Crosshair II mit allen Vorteilen (und dazu gehört selbstverständlich PhysX) einen hohen Wert. Man nutze die Technik.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2011)

Keine ATI, AMD! 
Ich vermisse Physx nicht.


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Februar 2011)

Tja. Ich verwende auch keinen Reibstab mehr um Feuer zu machen.

Stimmt. AMD heißt das jetzt. Donnerwetter was bin ich nur dumm. Ich kann zwar die Technik
besser nutzen, weis aber nicht welche Firma wie heißt. Ein Nachteil? Nein!

Wenn man bei Nvidia-Karten PhysX ausschalten muss, lautet die Gegenfrage: Kann man bei AMD-Grafik PhysX einschalten?

Jemand anderem vorzuschreiben, einen technischen Vorteil (Fortschritt) auszuschalten ist gelinde gesagt unglaublich.


----------



## pITTT (15. Februar 2011)

@knoedelfan .. Also ehrlich gesagt versteh ich dein Problem nicht recht, wieso regst du dich hier über Übertakter auf die Spaß daran haben? Es ist ja nicht deine Hardware.. Du kannst mit deiner Hardware machen was du willst also lass auch die anderen damit machen was sie wollen.. Versteh wirklich nicht wieso du aus heiterem Himmel hier so provozierst von wegen rosa Brille und overclocker können ihre Hardware nicht richtig nutzen, absoluter Quark.. Finde es einfach nur unpassend und provozierend und sehe keinen Sinn darin


----------



## knoedelfan (15. Februar 2011)

Sinn darin ist, auf fruchtbaren Boden die Saat zu sähen. Auf unfruchtbarem Boden wächst kein Gras.

Wer sein System im Idle auf 4,5Ghz laufen lässt, braucht ein Atomkraftwerk mehr um den Bedarf zu decken.
Cool&Quite gibt es für die Gescheiten. Den Rest gibt es eben für die Mehrheit.
Aber Du hast recht. Übertaktern versuchen, Vernunft zu lernen bedeutet nichts. Garnichts.


Ich erreiche sehr gute Benchmark-Werte mit stromsparenden Mitteln.
Nachdenken ist erlaubt. Stänkern auch. Denn wir haben nur einen Planeten. Und der gehört euch nicht.


----------



## Cyris (15. Februar 2011)

@knoedelfan, Also deine Einstellung ist ja wirklich Fail, um es mal milde auszudrücken. Hier zieht keiner über Nvidia oder sonstiges her, hier versucht man, wo für auch ein Crosshair da ist, ein gutes Ergebnis durch OC. zu erzielen (Stromsparen kann man mit anderen Boards oder Hobbys  ), ob es jetzt sei das man in Benchmark mehr Punkte hat als der Nachbar oder in Spielen mehr FPS hat, das ist jedem sich selbst überlassen.

Mein 940BE hat mit 3,6GHz also 200MHz mehr als dein 965BE auch Übrigens, 39325 Punkte, wenn ich mein alten Vantage Score mal so angucke und da ist NICHTS falsch eingestellt


----------



## pITTT (15. Februar 2011)

Bist heut wohl auch etwas übertaktet  komm mal runter.. Jedenfalls ist an dir ein Poet verloren gegangen, wünsch dir noch nen schönen Tag, ich mach dann mal mit der Unvernunft weiter 

Aber ist auch ne These die ich zum ersten mal höre, dass die Übertakter schuld an Umweltproblemen sind.. Naja, das wird mir zu politisch


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2011)

Wer von euch hat schon mal das CIVF geschliffen? Und welche NB Temperaturen habt ihr im Standardtackt?


----------



## Old-Man (15. Februar 2011)

Habe den FSB um 5Mhz angehoben, CPU-NB @ 1.25V.

Noch nicht Prime getestet!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2011)

Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus.


----------



## pITTT (18. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute, hab ne Frage, und zwar bin ich gerade bissel an meinen Lüftern am rum spielen mit dem Asus Fan Expert.. alles super, wie man die Gehäuse Lüfter und den CPU Lüfter regeln kann.. hat leider übers BIOS nicht so funktioniert trotz PWM Lüfter von Thermalright, hat die RPM nie hoch gestellt.. keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber über den Fan Expert gehts ja eigentlich genau so gut..
Da ich 2 Lüfter an meinem CPU Kühler habe, würde ich auch gerne beide regeln.. bei dem einen, der am CPU Fan slot eingesteckt ist, funktioniert das ja auch wunderbar, nur den anderen, der am POWER Fan eingesteckt ist kann ich leider nicht über den Fan Expert regeln, nur im BIOS auf ne feste % einstellen.. klar ich könnte beide mit einem PWM Y Kabel verbinden und in den CPU Fan einstecken, aber ich würde sie lieber seperat regeln können.. gibts da ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Cyris (18. Februar 2011)

@pITTT, du hattest mir ja mal ne PN geschrieben und wolltest mal paar Infos zu meiner Kühlung, hier mal ein Screenshot nach ein bissel Prime(10min). Die Zimmer Temp liegt bei genau 22,2c°. Die Temps. sind trotzdem alle I.O und das Wasser kühlt auch schnell wieder runter.

*WaterCooling:* Watercool HK AM3 Rev.3
*Chipsatz:*  MIPS-Computer, ASUS Crosshair IV Formula Fullcover Nickel POM
*Pumpe:*	 Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
*Kühlkörper:*	 Kupfer
*Ausgl.Beh.:	* EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2
*Radiator:*	 XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator + MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator + Phobya G-Changer 560
*Lüfter:*        Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2
*Schläuche:*	 Innovatek Schlauch PVC 16/13mm
*Kühlmittel:*	 Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch


----------



## pITTT (19. Februar 2011)

@Cyris
Hey super vielen dank  das werd ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen, bin ja auch sehr an einer wakü interessiert

sind die Bilder aktuell bei sysProfil?


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Ist das normal,das der Reset Knopf auf dem Crosshair 4 Formula rot leuchtet? Bei mir wird von keinem Programm die Temp der CPU angezeigt.Wollte eigentlich mal OC Asus Probe geht,friert dann aber ein.Kann mir jemand helfen,wie ich mir die Temps anzeigen lassen kann während ich Prime laufen lasse. Aida64,AMD Overdrive,CoreTemp funzen nicht. Bitte Hilfe


----------



## tobi757 (20. Februar 2011)

Die Taste leuchter immer  

Versuch mal HWMonitor oder Everest


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

das ist ja schon mal gut.Aber warum bekomme ich bei CoreTemp keine Temperaturen angezeigt?


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Also HWMonitor zeigt mir im Idle CPU: 25 Grad an.Habe nur etwas Angst,das wenn ich OC will,das die Temps nicht stimmen.


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein Screen.


----------



## pITTT (20. Februar 2011)

Welchen CPU kühler hast du denn? Also 22 grad beim mb scheint mir auch etwas gering.. Und 24 grad beim CPU bei einer Spannung von 1,45 ist eigentl. Auch zu niedrig.. Hast du was an der Spannung geändert?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Screen.



Was hast du für eine Zimmertemperatur?


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

So habe im Bios jetzt mal den Core Unlocker deaktiviert und noch mal CoreTemp u HWMonitor gestartet. Jetzt sieht es so bei mir au Raum Temp 19-20 Grad


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> So habe im Bios jetzt mal den Core Unlocker deaktiviert und noch mal CoreTemp u HWMonitor gestartet. Jetzt sieht es so bei mir au Raum Temp 19-20 Grad



Kühlst du mit Luft oder Wasser?


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Gehäuse ist ein Antec Twelvehundred CPU-Kühler IFX-14 mit 3 Synthe Slipstream 1900 Lüfter laufen alle auf minimalster Stufe


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Die Temperaturen könnten vielleicht stimmen.
Ich hab mal auch grad nen Screenshot gemacht. Hab 18,8°C Zimmertemperatur.


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Aber warum hab ich bei CoreTemp nur CPU #0 15 Grad?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Aber warum hab ich bei CoreTemp nur CPU #0 15 Grad?


CoreTemp kannst du getrost ignorieren, der liest selbst bei mir die Falschen werte aus.
Kannst du vom AIDA nen Screenshot machen?


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Dann Werde ich mal Prime laufen lassen und dann nochmal ein Screenshot machen.Kannst du dann mal schauen ob alles im grünen ist? Währe echt suppi


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Dann Werde ich mal Prime laufen lassen und dann nochmal ein Screenshot machen.Kannst du dann mal schauen ob alles im grünen ist? Währe echt suppi



Mach ich, vergiß nicht das 30min eingehalten werden müssen, und den HWMonitor im Hintergrund laufen lassen. 
Du kannst noch Offset auf - stellen und die höchste Vcore einstellen (0,06V ca.), bis 3,3 GHz stabil. Senkt die Temperatur en bissel.


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

So habe Prime laufen lassen hier mal die ganzen Daten.Meinst du das da noch Potenzial zum OC ist??


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> So habe Prime laufen lassen hier mal die ganzen Daten.Meinst du das da noch Potenzial zum OC ist??



Na, locker. Nimm bitte mal die CPU-Z version http://download.pcgameshardware.de/asset/binaries/2011/02/cpuz_1564.zip
Die ROG version zeigt falsche Vcore an.


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Kannst du mir den Link von der CPUz Vers schicken? Jetzt zeigt er mir den Link an Sorry


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Der steht über dir^^.

Hier, die OC Anleitung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-64-x2-overclocking-inlusive-phenom-info.html


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte nur über den Multi OC ist ein X6 1090T. Was meinst du was ich für ne VCore im Bios einstellen soll,wenn ich auf 3,8 GHz will?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur über den Multi OC ist ein X6 1090T. Was meinst du was ich für ne VCore im Bios einstellen soll,wenn ich auf 3,8 GHz will?



Hab den auch, wenn du nur Multi hoch setzt und Spannung auf Auto, dann passt sich die Vcore an (meistens zuviel Vcore!). 1,35-1,4V in etwa, aber jeder X6 verhält sich anders. Mal brauchste weniger mal mehr.


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

oder soll ich im Bios auf 1,4V stellen und dann testen,wie weit ich bei 3,8GHz noch runter gehen kann? oder den Multi auf 19 und die Spannung auf Auto?
C1E und Turbo Core dann ausschalten??


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Turbo Core kannst du komplett ausschalten, und am besten nie wieder anmachen! Alleine wegen dem Turbo steigt dein 1090T im Standardtackt auf 1,45V unter Last! (Wo meiner 1,22V unter Last macht.)
Sobald Spannungen Manuell eingibts deaktiviert sich C1E und CnQ automatisch.
Wie du am ende übertaktest, ist deine sache. Aber ich empfehle dir die Vcore zu fixen, bzw. Manuell einstellen. Schließlich steigt durch die Vcore die Wärme fast 1:1 an!

Mir persönlich sind 3,3 GHz mehr als vollkommen ausreichend, ich nutze ja nicht mal 6 Kerne aus. Mein 1090T langweilt sich sogar bei 800 MHz.^^


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Aber was meinst du,was ich bei 3,8GHz für ne VCore einstellen soll 1,4V? Wie warm darf der X6 den werden? Habe mal gelesen,das er nicht mehr als 60 Grad warm werden sollte?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

AMD sagt 62°C darf der Prozessor warm werden.
Stell 1,4V ein, und geh dann langsam runter, solange bis er noch booten kann. Dann mit Prime den stabilen Vcore suchen.


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Werd ich mal machen.Wie lange sollte Prime im Blend Test laufen? 30 Minuten oder länger? Also sollten die Temps unter 62 Grad bleiben,damit ich im Sommer noch Luft habe ja?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Der 1090T darf bis zu 62°C warm werden. Für den Sommer würde ich 10-15°C drunter zu bleiben. Und 30 min sollten für's erste reichen.


----------



## pITTT (20. Februar 2011)

also als kleinen Wert zum orientieren, mein 1090t läuft zur Zeit bei 3,6GHz, was eigentlich auch immo keiner brauch, aber gut.. wie gesagt läuft auf 3,6GHz bei einer Spannung von 1,28V ... nur zur Orientierung, denn wie BautznerSenf schon sagte, jede CPU verhält sich da anders.. 
Und nochmal zu deinen 3,8, die wirst du so schnell nicht benötigen, zudem bedenke, dass mehr Spannung die CPU schneller altern lässt, auch aufgrund der erhöhten Temps und dein Stromverbrauch auch enorm zunimmt.. klar ich hatte ihn auch schon mal auf 3,8 , sogar schon auf 4,0... aber auch nur zum Benchen und Testen was so geht.. aber diesen Takt für 24/7 zu nutzen, steht für mich völlig außer Frage, da man 1. die Leistung in keinem Game zur Zeit brauch und 2. die CPU viel schneller altert.. Aber auch da gilt wie bei der CPU, jeder ist anders 
Werde meinen die Tage auch wieder auf stabile 3,4 runter takten, will ja schließlich möglichst lange an meiner CPU haben... oder bis ich mir ne ordentliche Wakü leisten kann 

Viel Erfolg beim Takten


----------



## Balko29 (20. Februar 2011)

Na dann werde ich den nur auf 3,6 GHz setzen. Mit 1,4VCore anfangen und dann immer weiter runtergehen.Oder gleich mit weniger VCore anfangen?


----------



## pITTT (20. Februar 2011)

Balko29 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich den nur auf 3,6 GHz setzen. Mit 1,4VCore anfangen und dann immer weiter runtergehen.Oder gleich mit weniger VCore anfangen?



also 3,6GHz ist auch der gleiche Takt, den AMD als Turbo von Haus aus im anbietet.. also bei 3,6 brauchst du nicht bei 1,4 Spannung anfangen.. denke da tuen es auch 1,35.. und dann so ran tasten wie BautznerSnef es bereits beschrieben hat...  und hier noch ne kleine Anleitung wie man prime benutzen sollte  How To - Stabilitätstests mit Prime95 - Overclocking Corner - MSI Forum


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

Der Turbo ist eigentlich total für'n A***, da nicht alle 6 Kerne bei 3,6 GHz arbeiten. Sondern nur die ersten 2.
Eigentlich sollten 1,3V ausreichen um 3,6 GHz zu erreichen. (Der Turbo arbeitet auch noch mit 1,45V! Was inakzeptabel ist!)

@pITTT: ich wußte gar nicht, das es nen How-To für Prime gibt. Danke


----------



## pITTT (20. Februar 2011)

ja eben, den Turbo kannste wirklich in die Tonne treten..

jo also 3,6 sollte man mit 1,3 stabil bekommen.. 

@BautznerSenf: hier hab ich noch so was in der Richtung, ist auch recht gut.. hab meinen PC mit diesen How To's top stabil bekommen...  [FAQ] Wie bekomme ich meinen PC stabil nach OCen? - Forum de Luxx


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Februar 2011)

pITTT schrieb:


> ja eben, den Turbo kannste wirklich in die Tonne treten..
> 
> jo also 3,6 sollte man mit 1,3 stabil bekommen..
> 
> @BautznerSenf: hier hab ich noch so was in der Richtung, ist auch recht gut.. hab meinen PC mit diesen How To's top stabil bekommen...  [FAQ] Wie bekomme ich meinen PC stabil nach OCen? - Forum de Luxx



 ich teste seit jeher mit Orthos (Seit 06 mit Prime). Und für den Ram nutze ich den Stabilitätstest von AIDA. Danke für's Faq.


----------



## pITTT (20. Februar 2011)

Gerne


----------



## Old-Man (21. Februar 2011)

> also als kleinen Wert zum orientieren, mein 1090t läuft zur Zeit bei  3,6GHz, was eigentlich auch immo keiner brauch, aber gut.. wie gesagt  läuft auf 3,6GHz bei einer Spannung von 1,28V



Habe meinen 1055T derzeit auch nur auf 3,55Ghz @1,3V laufen, reicht für meine favorisierten Spiele , wie BO, vollkommen aus, selbst meine 9800GT-1GB ist ausreichend am 19" TFT.
SSD ist bestellt, Crucial 64GB, ebenso Windoof 7.
Meine Hardwarekombi genügt mir für weitere 2-3 Jahre, wenn nicht ein neues super Spiel auf den Markt kommt, eventuell genügt dann auch ein Graka-update


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

Hey Freunde des ASUS Crosshair IV Formula .

Ich besitze einen AMD Phenom II X6 1055T, der von einem Megahalems Black Shadow + 140mm Noiseblocker gekühlt wird. Der RAM sind 4GB RipJaws, die jedoch mit 1333MHz laufen. Das ganze in einem gut gelüfteten CM690 II Advanced.

Die Temperaturen sind traumhaft. Die CPU läuft auf Zimmertemperatur und kommt auch nicht über 34C bei Last.

Ich weiß zwar ungefähr wie das Uebertakten geht, aber wer es perfekt will braucht sehr viel Zeit die ich nicht habe und ich hätte auch nicht so viel Geduld ^^

Ich will die CPU auf 3,6 GHz laufen lassen, um die Temps mache ich mir da ja wenige Sorgen ^^

Der RAM darf auch etwas abbekommen, da weiß ich aber nicht wie das wirklich funktioniert, die stabil zu uebertakten.

Ansonsten würde ich das BIOS vorher gerne updaten per USB-Stick, weiß aber seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr wie das genau ging.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Old-Man (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn dein RAM nur 1333er ist, wird es eng mit 1055T!
Setze dein RAM auf 1066Mhz, FSB/Ref-Takt auf 250Mhz, CPU-Multi auf 14, 1.3V Vcore sollten genügen, eventuell noch die CPU-NB-Spannung auf 1.3V anheben, wenn die NB ärger macht. RAMspannung musste testen.

Bios 1304 ist das Neueste.

Den Rest musst du austesten, wie weit dein RAM noch mitmacht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

Danke sehr. Ich werde demnächst dann das Übertakten beginnen. 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem einfachen Übertakten über die Mainboardfunktionen gemacht ??

Was bedeuten die 1333MHz im Gegensatz zu den 1066MHz. Ist da mehr nicht besser und niedrige Latenzen gut? Der RAM limitiert doch nicht mit der CPU oder?

BIOS 1034, ok. WIe sieht es denn mit dem Flashen aus?

Ich habe mir übrigens überlegt ein 2x4GB-Kit der RipJaws zu besorgen, weil die so günstig sind. Welches Kit ist am sinnvollsten?


----------



## Old-Man (21. Februar 2011)

> Was bedeuten die 1333MHz im Gegensatz zu den 1066MHz. Ist da mehr nicht  besser und niedrige Latenzen gut? Der RAM limitiert doch nicht mit der  CPU oder?


Durch Übertaktung des FSB auf 250Mhz hast du wieder 1333MHz beim Ram, effektiv, sonst wird es beim 1055T nichts mit mehr als 2800Mhz.



> Ich habe mir übrigens überlegt ein 2x4GB-Kit der RipJaws zu besorgen, weil die so günstig sind. Welches Kit ist am sinnvollsten?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ws-ddr3-1600-cl9-8gib-kit-im-pcghx-check.html
Als 1600er habe ich sie auch, musst du haben, wenn du mal mehr als 3600Mhz CPU-Takt machen willst.



> BIOS 1034, ok. WIe sieht es denn mit dem Flashen aus?


Schau im Handbuch nach, gibt mehrere Optionen.
Ich habe das Bios heruntergeladen und mit dem Live-Update-Tool unter XP geflasht.

Noch was, der 1090T BE wäre bei deinem 1333er Ram die bessere Wahl , hätte dir den Neukauf von 1600er erspart.


----------



## pITTT (21. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Habe meinen 1055T derzeit auch nur auf 3,55Ghz @1,3V laufen, reicht für meine favorisierten Spiele , wie BO, vollkommen aus, selbst meine 9800GT-1GB ist ausreichend am 19" TFT.
> SSD ist bestellt, Crucial 64GB, ebenso Windoof 7.
> Meine Hardwarekombi genügt mir für weitere 2-3 Jahre, wenn nicht ein neues super Spiel auf den Markt kommt, eventuell genügt dann auch ein Graka-update



Also ich würde dir eher zur Crucial c300 mit 128gb raten, die hab ih auch, TOP.. Denn die hat doch deutlich bessere Werte im vergleich zur 64gb version..zudem sind 64gb sau schnell voll


----------



## -MIRROR- (21. Februar 2011)

Old-Man schrieb:


> Durch Übertaktung des FSB auf 250Mhz hast du wieder 1333MHz beim Ram, effektiv, sonst wird es beim 1055T nichts mit mehr als 2800Mhz.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ws-ddr3-1600-cl9-8gib-kit-im-pcghx-check.html
> Als 1600er habe ich sie auch, musst du haben, wenn du mal mehr als 3600Mhz CPU-Takt machen willst.



Aber ich habe doch standardmäßig 1333MHz oder nicht ? Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen RAM-Takt und CPU-Takt nicht. Kann der CPU-Takt nicht eig. unabhängig hochgetaktet werden ?

Ich habe mir den Test durchgelesen und bin ziemlich erstaunt von den Ergebnissen in der Praxis von dem Test. Was für ein Takt und welche Latenzen alltagstauglich bei RAM sind, damit habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt. 1600MHz reichen ja für 3,6GHz sicher, aber ich würde ja auch gerne mal mehr ausprobieren wollen, dazu müsste ich mich mit dem RAM beschäftigen oder was ??



Old-Man schrieb:


> Schau im Handbuch nach, gibt mehrere Optionen.
> Ich habe das Bios heruntergeladen und mit dem Live-Update-Tool unter XP geflasht.
> 
> Noch was, der 1090T BE wäre bei deinem 1333er Ram die bessere Wahl , hätte dir den Neukauf von 1600er erspart.



Ach man, stimmt. Das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula ist so vielseitig in den Funktionen, habe ich ganz vergessen. Danke, hat sich erledigt


----------



## Old-Man (21. Februar 2011)

> Kann der CPU-Takt nicht eig. unabhängig hochgetaktet werden ?


Hättest du beim 1090T BE machen können, der hat einen nicht begrenzten Multi, der Multi des 1055T  ist auf 14 begrenzt. Daher musst du über den FSB hochtakten, wenn du mehr als 2800 Mhz CPU-Takt erreichen willst, CPU-Multi x FSB-Takt = CPU-Takt! 
Damit dein Ram innerhalb der Spezifikation bleibt, musst du zuerst den Ramtakt auf 1066 Mhz stellen, sonst würde er nach der FSB-Erhöhung auf 1600Mhz laufen, wenn er das denn mitmacht !
Mein 1600er macht auch noch 1800 Mhz bei 9er Latenzen!

@ PiTTT



> udem sind 64gb sau schnell voll


Bekomme nicht mal 36GB voll, musste schon mehrere OS darauf installieren um den Platz auszureizen.


----------



## pITTT (21. Februar 2011)

@Old-Man: acht echt? Zockst du nicht? Keine sonstigen Programme? Also meine ist schon gut halb voll.. Aber die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen der 64 und 128 solltest du dir dennoch mal anschauen.. Also ich will dich nicht beeinflussen nur könnte ja sein dass du nicht wusstest dass die 64er schlechtere Read und Write Werte hat als die 128er..


----------



## Old-Man (22. Februar 2011)

> acht echt? Zockst du nicht? Keine sonstigen Programme?



Doch doch, aber nur 2 Lieblingsspiele, muss nicht alles spielen was es zu kaufen gibt.



> Also ich will dich nicht beeinflussen nur könnte ja sein dass du nicht  wusstest dass die 64er schlechtere Read und Write Werte hat als die  128er..



Weiß ich , dafür kostet sie auch das Doppelte! Ich muss nicht alles auf die OS-HDD packen, habe noch die 500GB Caviar-Black.

Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## pITTT (22. Februar 2011)

Ok  gerne doch


----------



## Balko29 (22. Februar 2011)

Unter welchem Menü Punkt im Bios des Asus Crosshair 4 kann ich die CPU Voltage ändern? Da gibt es so viele Voltage einstellungen.Währe suppi,wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte.

THX


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. Februar 2011)

Der richtige Eintrag lautet "CPU Voltage" im Untermenü "Extreme Tweaker".


----------



## Balko29 (22. Februar 2011)

Also habe noch mal nachgeschaut aber finde da nix.Es steht nur:

OC Tuner
AI Overclock 
CPU Ratio
CPU/NB Frequenz
HT Link Speed
PWM Phase Control
CPU Voltage OCP
CPU PWM Frequency
CPU Load Line Calibration
CPU/NB Voltage OCP
Extreme OV
CPU/NB Voltage Mode
CPU Offset Voltage
CPU/NB Offset Voltage
CPU VDDA Voltage
DRAM Voltage 
HT Voltage
NB Voltage
SB Voltage
VDDR Voltage

Wo kann ich denn da die Vcore einstellen?


----------



## Old-Man (22. Februar 2011)

> CPU Offset Voltage


Umstellen auf Manuell, nicht offset!



> CPU/NB Voltage Mode


Den auf manuell umstellen!


----------



## Balko29 (22. Februar 2011)

Welchen soll ich umstellen auf manuell CPU Offset oder CPU/NB Offset. möchte nur die CPU Voltage ändern


----------



## Old-Man (22. Februar 2011)

"CPU & NB Voltage Mode" umstellen auf "Manuell", nicht auf Offset! Findest du auch im Handbuch beschrieben.

Dann kannst du die Spannung eintippen unter CPU Voltage, zb 1.3 , den Punkt nicht vergessen!


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Benötige ich für das OC des 1055T auf 3,6GHz wirklich zwingend ein neues Kit ??

Man kann doch auf 1600MHz übertakten, dann müsste das auch mti der CPU höher gehen.

Ansonsten muss ich das wohl wirklich verkaufen und mir das 8GBKit mit 1600MHz zulegen. Ich würde ja gerne mal das Übertakten mit dem Crosshair IV Formula ausprobieren, also dieses vom Mainboard selbständige.. Weiß gerade nicht wie die Funktion heißt. ^^


----------



## X Broster (24. Februar 2011)

Im Grunde musst du nur die 1600MHz Riegel runtertakten auf 1333 oder 1066, damit du die Bus Speed OC kannst, oder versteh ich da was falsch?!


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Selbst dann würde ich das Ganze noch nicht wirklich verstehen..


----------



## Old-Man (24. Februar 2011)

> Man kann doch auf 1600MHz übertakten, dann müsste das auch mti der CPU höher gehen.


Ich sagte doch, auf 1066Mhz setzen, den FSB auf 250Mhz, das müsste gehen und die CPU liegt dann bei 3500Mhz. Ob dein Ram noch mehr FSB mitmacht, musst du austesten! Du hast nur 1333er RAM.



> Im Grunde musst du nur die 1600MHz Riegel runtertakten auf 1333 oder 1066, damit du die Bus Speed OC kannst, oder versteh ich da was falsch?!


Völlig korrekt, wenn es denn 1600er bei ihm wären.

Beim Übertakten über den FSB kommt es auf den RAM-Multi an. Der ist beim C4F in Mhz angegeben, also 800Mhz, 1066Mhz,1333Mhz und 1600Mhz.
Bei jedem dieser Multis ist das Verhalten des RAM durch anheben des FSB anders, nicht vorhersagbar. Muss man austesten, wo man das bessere Ergebnis erhält.





> Selbst dann würde ich das Ganze noch nicht wirklich verstehen..


Mach es so wie ich geschrieben habe, dann lernst du die Zusammenhänge kennen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Ja, dann bleibt mir nur die Frage: Wieso kann ich meine 1333er nicht benutzen ?? 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Old-Man (24. Februar 2011)

> Wenn dein RAM nur 1333er ist, wird es eng mit 1055T!
> Setze dein RAM auf 1066Mhz, FSB/Ref-Takt auf 250Mhz, CPU-Multi auf 14, 1.3V Vcore sollten genügen, eventuell noch die CPU-NB-Spannung auf 1.3V anheben, wenn die NB ärger macht. RAMspannung musste testen.
> 
> Bios 1304 ist das Neueste.
> ...



Mehr wurde nie gesagt!


----------



## -MIRROR- (24. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber nur für Leute, die sich damit voll gut auskennen. Hab mich noch nicht so viel mit Overclocking beschäftigt und wnen dann hab ich das alles mit FSB, Bus-Takt, Northbridge, Southbridge usw. nicht verstanden.


----------



## Old-Man (24. Februar 2011)

> Beiträge
> 2.203



Wo geschrieben?


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich wie gesagt mit Overclocking weniger beschäftigt. Kannst du lesen ? In dme Forum gibt es weit mehr als Overclocking...


----------



## ole88 (25. Februar 2011)

hat wer ne ahnung wenn ich sp1 draufhau und der pc hochfährt kommen ja die blauen striche vom laden immer und ich hab dann wenn die weg sind so pixel brei oben links in der ecke und es geht nicht weiter, hat wer ne ahnung was das is?


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Februar 2011)

> hat wer ne ahnung wenn ich sp1 draufhau und der pc hochfährt kommen ja die blauen striche vom laden immer und ich hab dann wenn die weg sind so pixel brei oben links in der ecke und es geht nicht weiter, hat wer ne ahnung was das is?


@ole88: Vieleicht liegt es daran, daß Du das SP1 "draufgehauen" hast.


Zum Problem: Abgesicherter Modus. Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren. Neu booten. Neuesten Grafikkartentreiber installieren. Wenn Du Glück hast, funktioniert dann alles
wieder Fehlerfrei. Falls nicht, andere Grafikkarte einbauen und testen. Alternativ kannst Du natürlich jederzeit das gesamte System neu installieren.


----------



## ole88 (25. Februar 2011)

btt: mit sp1 ist natürlich service pack eins für win7 gemeint, wer das nicht beim lesen merkt der hat wohl auch win7 verpennt, dann was für ein pixelbrei ist das bzw. warum erscheint dieser nachdem man die 5blauen balken vom boot screen hat? weiß wer ne antwort darauf?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

Tag die Herren...

Bremst euch mal bitte in eurem Umgangston. 

Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen werden hier nicht geduldet.
Daher hab ich diese entfernt.

Gruß
Pain


----------



## ole88 (25. Februar 2011)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Zum Problem: Abgesicherter Modus. Grafikkartentreiber deinstallieren. Neu booten. Neuesten Grafikkartentreiber installieren. .


 

 wenn es aber nicht in abgesicherten modus geht weil er bei PVP.sys hängenbleibt dann wirds auch mitm abgesicherten modus nix.


----------



## knoedelfan (25. Februar 2011)

Tja. Das Problem ist, das wir alle keine Glaskugel besitzen. Wenn Du so freundlich wärst, die Details von Anfang an korrekt zu beschreiben, dann kann Dir vieleicht eher geholfen
werden.

Wenn Du nicht mal in den abgesicherten Modus (mit der Taste F8 im richtigen Moment) kommst, dann wirds brenzlig. Da kann ich vorerst nur zur Reparationsroutine raten. Die verweigert aber leider meist den Dienst, wenn "eine neuere Installation" entdeckt wird.....also SP1! Naja.
Auf einem meiner PC (mit Windows 7 Ultimate x64 OEM) ließ sich das SP1 in den ersten Stunden nicht dazu bewegen, sich zu installieren. Erst heute hat die automatische Update-Funktion von Microsoft die Installation tatsächlich ohne Fehlermeldung vollzogen..... So kanns gehen........Manche Dinge erledigen sich von selbst!


----------



## X Broster (25. Februar 2011)

Ich finds relativ schade, dass keine Softwareupdates mehr kommen. Beispielsweise den neuen TurboV Style. Der listet die OC-Funktionen wesentlich übersichtlicher an und die PC Probe Ansicht ist darin auch integriert.


----------



## Own3r (25. Februar 2011)

Ich konnte schon am ersten Tag das SP1 downloaden und installieren und habe keine Probleme!


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

Mein Beitrag wurde auch gelöscht. Ich habe mich schon zu oft aufgeregt als meine Energie schon wieder bei soetwas einzusetzen.. Ich zeige es meiner Freundin und wir lachen darüber. 

Das ist auch ok, einfach lächerlich.

Ich hoffe auf Verbesserung der Rechtschreibung.

Ich finde übrigens das Problem des Darstellungsfehlers angeblich erst seit SP1 als ziemlich unpassend in einem Mainboard Sammelthread.. Aber wir sind ja nett.


----------



## Old-Man (25. Februar 2011)

> Das die Administration hier im Forum einschreitet, wenn man berechtigte Kritik an der Rechtschreibung äussert, zeigt, wie Menschen sich benehmen, wenn sie Macht haben....... man muss nur richtig damit umzugehen wissen. Das trifft nicht auf jeden Admin zu.


Kein Moderator wird dich an konstruktiver Kritik hindern, aber wenn sie deststruktiver Natur ist, schon!
Ich hätte dich auch editiert und verwarnt! 


@ Mirror



> FSB, Bus-Takt, Northbridge, Southbridge usw. nicht verstanden.


Nutze das Forum und das Internet um dich ausreichend durch lesen zu informieren, auch Das gehört zur Computerwelt.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

@ Old-Man

Ich habe das schon oft gemacht. AUch schon How-TO's und so gelesen. Aber die Zusammenhänge zwischen den Sachen werden mir nicht ganz klar. Wa sman zum Übertakten braucht und welche Unterschiede auftauchen usw. das wird nie erklärt. -.-


----------



## Old-Man (25. Februar 2011)

Die Zusammenhäge kann man dir erklären wie man möchte, doch erst durch eigenes experimentieren im sicheren Bereich, ohne Spannungsänderungen, gewinnt man durch Praxis mehr Erfahrung und versteht auch mehr.
Ich habe dir eine Einstellungsempfehlung gegeben, nun bist du an der Reihe sie auch umzusetzen und durch experimentieren die Grenzen ohne Spannungserhöhungen auszuloten, dann sollten dir die Zusammenhänge schon klar werden.


----------



## ole88 (25. Februar 2011)

erstens einen eigenen thread aufzumachen is sinnlos und vielleicht bin ich nicht der einzigste mit dem problem, zweitens hatte ich das problem bereits geäussert wenn man halt mal lesen würde ne, drittens, wenn der abgesicherte modus geladen wird hängt er einfach bei der einen stelle und geht nicht weiter, viertens nochmal zum nachlesen das problem ist wenn die blauen lade balken kommen und diese verschwinden an dessen stelle komische pixel kommen und es geht nicht weiter, somit bleibt mir wohl aufm pc nur über sp1 wieder runter zu schmeisen, mirror über dich hab ich mich nich beschwert da du nix gemacht hattest, und ich schreib in foren schon immer so und werds sicher nich ändern da ich punkt komma absätze sehr wohl einhalte


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> erstens einen eigenen thread aufzumachen is sinnlos und vielleicht bin ich nicht der einzigste mit dem problem, zweitens hatte ich das problem bereits geäussert wenn man halt mal lesen würde ne, drittens, wenn der abgesicherte modus geladen wird hängt er einfach bei der einen stelle und geht nicht weiter, viertens nochmal zum nachlesen das problem ist wenn die blauen lade balken kommen und diese verschwinden an dessen stelle komische pixel kommen und es geht nicht weiter, somit bleibt mir wohl aufm pc nur über sp1 wieder runter zu schmeisen, mirror über dich hab ich mich nich beschwert da du nix gemacht hattest, und ich schreib in foren schon immer so und werds sicher nich ändern da ich punkt komma absätze sehr wohl einhalte



Das Einzige, was ich in deinem Text gerade finden konnte, waren Kommatas. Punkte, Absätze, sowie Groß-und Kleinschreibung fehlen. Lies dir mal die Forenregeln durch, du MUSST dich für das Forum ändern!

@ Old-Man

Ich schaffe das schon.


----------



## ole88 (25. Februar 2011)

nice nice so sieht hilfe aus, danke für nichts!


----------



## knoedelfan (26. Februar 2011)

@ole88

Deine "Sätze" sind wirklich sehr schwer zu lesen. Deshalb versuche ich mal, das auf die Reihe zu bekommen!

Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen, wie ich Deine Postings verstanden habe:

1. Dein PC läuft seit der Installation des SP1 für Windows 7 nicht mehr hoch. Bleibt beim booten des Betriebssystems immer am gleichen Punkt hängen. Es tauchen Pixelmuster auf. Du hast vor der Installation des SP1 keine "Windows Systemsicherung" durchgeführt?

2. Du kannst zwar mit F8 den "Abgesicherten Modus" anwählen. Der Start läuft aber nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt (PVP.sys) und bleibt dann ebenfalls stehen. Pixelmuster entstehen. Das System kann also nicht wirklich in den "Abgesicherten Modus" gehen?

Frage 1: Welche blauen Punkte meinst Du? Ich habe weder beim normalen Windows-Start noch beim Starten des "Abgesicherten Modus" blaue Punkte.
Windows stellt beim booten, egal ob nun "Normal" oder "Abgesichert" keine blauen Punkte dar. Das könnte bereits ein Darstellungsfehler bei Dir sein!

Frage: Welche Grafikkarte hast Du verbaut?
Reaktion: Kannst Du eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen? Also einen Tausch gegen die Vorhandene durchführen?

Frage 2: Ist irgendwie erkennbar, für was dieses PVP.sys zuständig ist? Ist es ein Teil des Grafikkartentreibers oder eine Programm-Funktion?

Ich habe meine beiden Systeme nach "PVP.sys" durchsucht. Diese Datei existiert auf beiden Windows 7-Systemen bei mir nicht! Ist also weder Bestandteil
der GeForce-Treiber noch der Catalyst-Treiber! Auch im System wurde PVP.sys nicht gefunden!

Frage 3: Hast Du die Reparaturfunktion (Original Windows 7 Installations-DVD einlegen und davon booten) schon probiert? Wenn nein, dann versuch es.
Wenn ja, mit welchem Ergebnis?



Windows 7 und SP1:

Ich habe es nun erfolgreich auf 3 Rechnern (immer mit der Online-Updatefunktion) installiert. Alle 3 Rechner laufen bisher völlig problemlos. Alle Programme funktionieren.

1. Notebook HP 625 mit Windows 7 Home Premium x64 (Catalyst-Grafikkartentreiber)
2. Desktop mit Crosshair II Formula und Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber)
3. Desktop mit Crosshair IV Formula und Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber)


Ach ja. Ich habe vor der Installation des SP1 generell eine komplette Systemsicherung auf ein externes USB-Laufwerk durchgeführt. Man weis ja nie! Sicher ist Sicher!


----------



## ole88 (26. Februar 2011)

bei mir kommt schon immer seitdem ich dieses board habe beim booten so blaue ladebalken oben links in der ecke, ich hab nen systemrückstellpunkt von daher kann ich das machen.nein ka was pvp.sys macht aber es bleibt da immer stehn von daher lass ich das und werd sp1 wieder runter machen.


----------



## knoedelfan (26. Februar 2011)

Tja. Nachdem wir nun Stückchenweise erfahren, daß das schon immer so ist, also schon vor dem Service-Pack 1 so war, sag ich mal folgendes:

Du verdienst wirklich jede Hilfe, die Du brauchen kannst. Aber diese Hilfe kann nicht aus diesem Forum heraus geleistet werden.


Ich dachte, aus Deinem "Satzbau" heraus gelesen zu haben, daß das System nicht mehr in das "Normale Windows 7" bootet. Tja. Ich kann wohl nicht richtig lesen. Hoffentlich helfen mir die Admins da schnellstmöglich heraus aus diesem Forum.


----------



## Old-Man (26. Februar 2011)

Sag mal ole,

 welche Bios-Version hast du drauf? Mir ist auch kein Ladebalken in Verbindung C4F und Win7 bekannt!^^


----------



## ole88 (26. Februar 2011)

das aktuelle, und wie gesagt seitdem ich das board besitze habe ich diese blauen ladestriche


----------



## Old-Man (26. Februar 2011)

1304?


----------



## ole88 (26. Februar 2011)

müsst ich ma nachschaun bin nur unterwegs und bin erst morgen abend daheim aber laut der asus seite hab ich das aktuelle drauf


----------



## Old-Man (26. Februar 2011)

> das aktuelle, und wie gesagt seitdem ich das board besitze habe ich diese blauen ladestriche



Hat das noch jemand beim C4F, oder bei einer früheren Biosversion in Erinnerung?


----------



## ole88 (26. Februar 2011)

ka ob das noch jemand hatte auser mir aber ich hätte auch keine ahnung wie man diese ladebalken wegbekommt ich habn board der ersten charge, hmm.


----------



## Benbobo (27. Februar 2011)

Hab mit dem Board bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bis Heute... ! Hatte mir am WE +4GB Ram (G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 -1333-CL7). Hatte den gleichen Speicher auch von Anfang an drinne. Leider geht nun gar nix mehr. Es fing damit an, dass die beiden neuen Riegel nicht liefen. Kann immer mal sein, dass man defekte bekommt. Ärgerlich, aber wurscht. Umtauschen nach dem WE und feddich.
 Naja, das wäre es ja gewesen, wenn es mal so einfach ginge. Mir fiel dann heute morgen auf, dass der PC irgendwie unrund lief. Geguckt wo der Fehler liegen kann und als dieser gefunden war, wurde noch wesentlich dümmer geschaut. Anstelle der 4GB wurden mir nur noch 2 GB Speicher angezeigt. Buuuuuuhhhh.... 
Nicht gut denk ich mir und fahre den Rechner runter. Wollte dann mal die beiden Speicher testen, welcher wohl defekt sein könnte und was passiert? Nix mehr.... Kein Speicher wird mehr angenommen, nix passiert....Nur die rote LED auf dem Board, welche den RAM Fehler anzeigt, leuchtet dauerhaft. Und laut Handbuch ist das ned so dolle. 
Ist der RAM defekt? Ist das Board durch? 
Wer die gleichen oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Mein System
Board: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1090T
Graka: Sapphire 6950
RAM: G Skill Ripjaws
OS: Win 7 64 Bit


----------



## -MIRROR- (27. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ein sehr ähnliches System, sogar den gleichen RAM. Und nein, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem RAM oder dem Mainboard.

Ich weiß auch nicht welche der beiden Komponenten schuld sein könnte . Der Support von ASUS kann dir aber vielleicht behilflich sein. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal selber an der Hardware schauen ob auch alles in Ordnung ist. Dann würde ich versuchen mit anderem RAM das Mainboard zu bestücken um das Mainboard als fehlerhafte Komponente auszuschließen. Dann wirst du schlauer sein.


----------



## Benbobo (27. Februar 2011)

ok, dass ich mir das alles selber schon durchgesehen habe, hätte ich wohl besser schreiben sollen. Hab leider keinen Ersatz-RAM zur Hand gerade. Aber wenn 4 Riegel auf 4 Bänke ned funzen (alle natürlich durchgewechselt), dann macht mich das stutzig. Nun habe ich die Chance Eyefinity zu testen und dann kommt so ne sch****e. Für sowas wurde echt der Sonntag erfunden.....


----------



## Old-Man (28. Februar 2011)

> Kein Speicher wird mehr angenommen, nix passiert....Nur die rote LED auf dem Board, welche den RAM Fehler anzeigt, leuchtet dauerhaft. Und laut Handbuch ist das ned so dolle



Es gibt doch diese spezielle RAM-Taste, schon betätigt?


----------



## Benbobo (28. Februar 2011)

War heute bei meinem Händler, der Speicher ist vollkommen OK! Aber die Speicherbänke sind wohl hin......Werd das Board morgen einschicken und dann werde ich genaueres sagen können. Halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Cyris (15. März 2011)

Es steht ein neues Bios zum Download bereit. Die Versionsnummer beträgt Bios 3012, das wäre ein sehr großer Sprung zum Vorgänger, was sich genau verändert hat, bzw. eine genau Changelog wird folgen.

*Update:*

Das Bios steht jetzt auch für das M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 und M4A89TD Pro/USB3, mit der selben Versionsnummer nun auch zur Verfügung!
Kompatibilitätsliste von "sweclockers.com" aufgetaucht die besagt welche ASUS Boards durch ein Bios-Update fit für AM3+ sind!
Die Kompatibilitätsliste umfasst alle Modelle mit aktuellen Chipsätzen von AMD 890-Serie, die über ein Update AM3+ fähig gemacht werden können, berichtet die Internetseite sweclockers.com.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Achtung:* "For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do no update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!


*Bios Changelog:* (Nicht Offiziell)

Cpu ECC Support fix!
Added CPB mode


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2011)

Lol, wenn das stimmt, dann sollte der Bulldozer auch aufm Formula laufen.


----------



## Cyris (15. März 2011)

Ich kanns mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, jetzt berichtet aber schon eine mir noch unbekannte Website auch davon und stellt auch schon die erste Tabelle Online mit den "M5A" Boards!


----------



## X Broster (15. März 2011)

Das steht in Konflikt mit der bekannten Pin-Kompatibilität der gezeigten AM3+ Boards, aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich. Wenn AMD einen komplett neuen Sockel inkl. CPU entwickelt hat, hieße er nie im Leben AM3+, sondern AM4.


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. März 2011)

Ist ja interessant, ich habe da sletzte Bios (1304) und schon erscheint ein neues! ^^

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass AM3+-Kompatiblität dadurch hinzukommt. Und wenn, dann wird ein Bulldozer irgendwelche Einbußen haben, schließlich sind bei AM3 nicht genug Pins. 

Das Bios wird übrigens mir nicht bei ASUS angezeigt, nur das 1304.


----------



## Own3r (15. März 2011)

Die kommenden AM3+ Boards haben aber einen Pin mehr, d.h. der Bulldozer hat auch einen weiteren Pin und passt do *mechanisch* nicht in die AM3 Sockels


----------



## X Broster (15. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Die kommenden AM3+ Boards haben aber einen Pin mehr, d.h. der Bulldozer hat auch einen weiteren Pin und passt do *mechanisch* nicht in die AM3 Sockels


Du verdrehst die Worte.^^

Die AM3+ Boards können einen Pin mehr aufnehmen, heißt aber nicht dass nur diese passen.

Ich gehe davon aus, erst BDII wird +1 Pin haben, die erste Generation nicht. So ließe sich zumindest alles erklären.

PS: Das unoffizielle 3012 BIOS läuft bei mir rund.


----------



## Old-Man (15. März 2011)

@ Cyris

Danke für die Info!

Bevor ich das 1304 update, warte ich mal eure Erfahrungen ab.


----------



## -MIRROR- (16. März 2011)

Wieso sollte ich updaten, ich habe weder neue Hardware, noch gibt es einen Changelog, der mir das Update schmackhaft machen könnte. Kannst lange auf Erfahrungen warten ^^ ;D


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2011)

Crosshair IV Formula 3012 Test BIOS ist jetzt offiziell!
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de


----------



## Old-Man (16. März 2011)

> For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do no update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!



Sofern mich mein Schulenglisch nicht im Stich lässt, ist das 3012 nur für den BD vorgesehen, nicht für PhenomII CPUs?!

@ Cyris

Da du es offensichtlich mit 1090T BE fährst, erzähl uns mal etwas mehr. Hat sich irgendwas zum Positiven verändert?


----------



## Cyris (16. März 2011)

@Old-Man, da hast du recht, das BIOS ist eigentlich nur für AM3+ CPUs gedacht.
Siehe diese von ASUS eingerichtete Website!

Was mir bisher aufgefallen ist, ist das die "CBP Funktion" bestimmt für den TurboCore gedacht ist und beim 1090T den Multi im IDLE auf 4 setzt + die Vcore drosselt und beim arbeiten wieder problemlos anhebt, sogar bei Extrem getakteten CPUs.

Die Lüftersteuerung wurde jetzt auch schon mehrmals positiv erwähnt, auch das schnellere Boten, dazu gibt es bis jetzt aber noch keine genauen Vergleiche.


----------



## Old-Man (16. März 2011)

> Was mir bisher aufgefallen ist, ist das die "CBP Funktion" bestimmt für den TurboCore gedacht ist und beim 1090T den Multi im IDLE auf 4 setzt + die Vcore drosselt und beim arbeiten wieder problemlos anhebt, sogar bei Extrem getakteten CPUs.


Hm... müsste ich mal genauer nachsehen, ich meine das es beim MSI-K9A2 genauso war, kann mich aber auch irren.^^

Nachtrag:

Nein, die Spannung war beim Turbo immer erhöht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2011)

Richtig, der Turbo erhöht die Spannnung auf über 1.4V!


----------



## Old-Man (17. März 2011)

> Richtig, der Turbo erhöht die Spannnung auf über 1.4V!



CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Nicht beim MSI K9A2-CF Bios, da sind es im Leerlauf + Turbo nur 1.36V, es sei denn, das Bios regelt die Spannung wieder hoch. Ich finde dazu keinen CPUZ-eintrag um es zu dokumentieren und meine Erinnerung weist dazu nur Lücken auf, zu lange her und beim C4F ist es wie von Cyris beschrieben.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. März 2011)

Bzw. 1,45V Load Turbo! Ohne Turbo hab ich 1,28V bzw 1,22V Load mit 3,4 GHz.


----------



## X Broster (17. März 2011)

Die CBP Funktion ist mit ebenfalls aufgefallen aber ein wichtiges Feature haben sie rausgenommen, nun kann ich mein Rechner bei Stromzufuhr nicht mehr automatisch starten lassen bzw. es gibt keine Funktion mehr dies einzustellen.


----------



## Cyris (18. März 2011)

Sorry für mein spätes schreiben, leider hatte ich mit meiner neuen HD6990 ein paar Problemchen  .. so mit dem C&Q Ersatz für die jetzigen AM3 CPUs, meinte ich CBP Funktion, die bestimmt die neue TurboCore Funktion darstellt, bzw. testen soll. Des weiteren ist ein Speicherteiler dabei gekommen, ratet mal welcher  genau der 1866, der jetzt bei einem Multi von 9.33 liegt.

Ansonsten konnte ich auch noch nichts weiteres festellen, warten wir erstmal auf weitere betaversionen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (20. März 2011)

habt ihr eigentlich Tipps für die Bioseinstellungen ? 

Gerade das schnellere Booten durch wegfallen von einigen Sachen gefällt mir gut, aber was ist am sinnvollsten ? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## X Broster (21. März 2011)

Schnelles Booten ist Standard-Aktiviert.

Was ich nutze:
Bei Strom PC an(funzt im neuen Bios nicht mehr)
Lan Anschluss deaktiviert(Ladezeit&Fehleranfällig, nutze WLAN)
Soundchip deaktiviert(Ladezeit&Fehleranfälligkeit)
Fehlermeldungen deaktivieren(Ladezeit)
Q-Fan deaktivieren

Allgemein ist der Biosbootvorgang elendig lange, da hilft nur UEFI.


----------



## Old-Man (21. März 2011)

> Allgemein ist der Biosbootvorgang elendig lange, da hilft nur UEFI.



Hm.... ich weis nicht worüber ihr da meckert?
Seit dem Wechsel auf SSD geht der komplette Bootvorgang ratz faz, ca 15-20sec, aber man empfindet die Dauer des Biosboots als störend?
Ich habe die SATAII Festplatte wieder angeschlossen, ja, jetzt dauert der Biosboot ca 5sec länger, na und?
Wem der Biosboot zu lange dauert, der möge seinen PC bei nichtgebrauch in den Schlafmodus schicken oder garnicht mehr ausschalten.

Ich schaffe es nicht mir in der Zeit des Bootvorganges eine Zigarette zu drehen, bin ich jetzt zu langsam?
Und wenn, ich lebe gut damit!


----------



## X Broster (21. März 2011)

Ja toll, und davon entfallen bei mir gute 8-10sec. bis zum Windows Logo, UEFI wäre da spitze, aber nicht falsch verstehen, meckern ist das nicht, sondern "ne Aussage".


----------



## AAGI (25. März 2011)

Guten Tag miteinander

Ich bin nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin.... 
aber wenn ihr zeit habt könnt ihr vielleicht mal mein problem  durchlesen?

Ich habe hier sehr viel über probleme mit den RAM gelesen.
Deswegen frage ich hier auch noch nach..

Bin echt kurz davor, durchzudrehen.

Liebe grüsse an alle und danke für die hilfe... 
AAGI


----------



## Old-Man (25. März 2011)

Check mal deine Rams mit der Kompatibilitätsliste bei ASUS ab.

Sind hoffentlich nicht diese:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...speicherkit-fuer-sandy-bridge-einsteiger.html



> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws 2x2GB, DDR3-1333, CL7-7-7-21


Wenn das die Herstellerangaben sind, die Spannung passt und der FSB nicht angehoben ist, könnten die Rams defekt sein oder das Board.

Schon mal die Ramtaste auf dem Board gedrückt?

Wenn nichts hilft, hier im Supportforum ASUS direkt fragen.

Support-Forum von Asus


----------



## X Broster (26. März 2011)

Wahrscheinlich die gleichen ohne X am Ende. Dürften sich aber sowieso nur minimal unterscheiden.

Meine ersten Ripjaws waren auch teil defekt. Das 2x4GB Kit(Signatur) lief unter Default-Werten im BIOS stabil. Nach ~1-2 Minuten auf dem Desktop Bluescreen. Das jedesmal, Memtest 86+ sagte über 1000 Error an, Linx brach direkt ab - zurückgeschickt, nach einer Woche neue bekommen und die laufen seither 1A.

Ich würde Retoure machen...


----------



## AAGI (30. März 2011)

mmmh... scheint mir wohl nicht mehr viel anderes übrig zu bleiben
Werder jedoch diese Woche noch nach ein paar anderen ausschau halten um sie zu testen, dann bin ich 100% sicher wenn die dann funktionieren.

Danke für die tipps, ich melde mich wenns neues gibt (hoffentlich positives)


----------



## acefire08 (30. März 2011)

Wäre ich nicht so geizig bzw hätte etwas mehr geld währe dies das MB das in meinen neuen PC soll, aber es gibt auch noch andere schicke MBs


----------



## Benbobo (31. März 2011)

So, nach langem Warten habe ich nun die Gewissheit, dass das MB hin ist. Die Speicherbänke hatten einen weg und es war nicht mein Fehler. Bekomme die Tage ein neues.....hoffentlich funzt es diesmal besser.


----------



## Cyris (5. April 2011)

@Benbobo, wenn du dein CH4 Formula hast, kannste bitte mal nachgucken welches Bios installiert ist und welcher auf der beigelegten "Treiber-CD" drauf ist, danke dir schon mal.


----------



## X Broster (5. April 2011)

Nun ist ein 2gb G.Skill Riegel am CH4F über den Jordan gegangen, sehr schade. Möchte die echt gerne, vorallem boten sie mehr OC als die neuen RipjawsX

Ob man sowas noch verkaufen kann^^


----------



## Benbobo (6. April 2011)

@Cyris, werd ich sofort machen, wenn ich das Board habe. Laut Vertrieb gammelt es noch in Tschechien rum, wo Asus seine Boars herstellt und repariert. Wird wohl noch dauern.....schnief......wir haben doch keine Zeit^^


----------



## Own3r (6. April 2011)

Benbobo schrieb:


> @Cyris, werd ich sofort machen, wenn ich das Board habe. Laut Vertrieb gammelt es noch in Tschechien rum, wo Asus seine Boars herstellt und repariert. Wird wohl noch dauern.....schnief......wir haben doch keine Zeit^^



Hergestellt wird das Board in China 
Repariert vllt. in Tschechien 

Mal sehen wann ein neues BIOS erschient...


----------



## Cyris (6. April 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Mal sehen wann ein neues BIOS erschient...



Du möchtest ein neues Bios, kein Problem, bitte schön , da ich aber leider die ganze Woche nicht zuhause bin, komme ich erst jetzt damit an, am besten ist wenn einer vom 1304 mal ein AIDA Benchmark macht und bitte einen mit dem neuen 1902, anscheinend soll es da eine Performance Änderung gegeben haben, ich bin grad dran und gucke ob auch das BD, Speicherprofil, integriert. ist


*BIOS Date: 02/17/11 13:08:40 Ver: 08.00.15
*


----------



## Own3r (6. April 2011)

> For testing AM3+ CPU Function only, do not update this BIOS while using AM3 or previous type CPUs!



Das steht bei dem neustem BIOS 3012.

Dein BIOS 1902 finde ich nicht auf der Homepage von ASUS.


----------



## Cyris (6. April 2011)

Das 3012 hat damit gar nichts zu tun, das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle.
Das 1902 ist eine Final Version und wird bald auf den ftps Verfügbar sein, sollte eigentlich auch schon längst da sein aber naja. Es basiert so wie ich das sehe auf den umgestellten AGESA Code vom 1304, somit sind auch die Profile weiter nutzbar.


----------



## X Broster (6. April 2011)

1902 ist blööd, zieht 3 Watt mehr als das 3012er.


----------



## Cyris (7. April 2011)

Hattest du vorher mal ein Bench mit AIDA gemacht? Ich bin leider nicht zuhause bis Samstag, sonst würde ich das gerade mal selbst machen.
Jetzt ist das BIOS auch auf dem ASUS FTP zu finden mit der gleichen Internen-Versionsnummer.


----------



## X Broster (7. April 2011)

Nein leider nicht, ich hoffe es kann einer einspringen.


----------



## Cyris (7. April 2011)

Kein Thema, das passt schon. Wie gesagt ich hab auch nichts aufregendes im Bios selbst gefunden. Jedoch habe ich mir mal eins neues AM3+ Bios (M5 Serie) von ASUS angeschaut, da gibt es schon einige Änderungen, hier mal ein Screenshot zu den Speicher-Profilen.

*AM3+*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AM3 3012*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortex777 (12. April 2011)

Wird das Board die neuen AM3+ CPUs (Bulldozer) unterstützen?


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. April 2011)

Hi!

Wenn, dann nicht komplett, d. h. einige Funktionen stünden nicht zur Verfügung.

ist aber - meines Wissens - noch nicht sicher, ob überhaupt.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Cyris (12. April 2011)

Changelog für die 1902 Version.

ASUS Crosshair Formula IV - Release 1902

1. New CPU Support
2. Improved Voltage Support
3. Improved Clocking
4. Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

Bei mir läuft 1902 ohne Probs.


----------



## -MIRROR- (14. April 2011)

Hatte letztens einen Bluescreen, einmal einen Ausfall (alles läuft, schwarzer Bildschirm) und einen Crash mit BFBC2. 

Kann sein, dass das Board bei mir nen schaden hat.


----------



## klefreak (16. April 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn, dann nicht komplett, d. h. einige Funktionen stünden nicht zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



AMD zur AM3-Abwärtskompatibilität von Bulldozer-CPUs (Update)

das hier könnte dazu interessant sein

mfg Klemens


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. April 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wenn, dann nicht komplett, d. h. einige Funktionen stünden nicht zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...




Ja Bulldozer wird auf AM3 passen und auch laufen !! Nur ein par Funktionen werden nicht verfügbar sein wie z.B. die neue Stromsparfunktion oder das auslesen der Temperaturen !!

Aber sonst soll er laufen was ich echt super von Asus finde da ich jetzt auch mein Crosshair IV behalten kann ^^


----------



## knoedelfan (18. April 2011)

Lasst euch Zeit. Wartet lieber ab, welche Testergebnisse von CB, PCGH usw. beim Test des Bulldozers auf AM3-Mainboards herauskommen.

Schon das BIOS 2607 für das ASUS Crosshair II für die (angebliche) Tauglichkeit des Phenom II 1090T war ein Flop. Völlig untauglich! Obwohl
der 1090T von der AM3 und AM2+-Tauglichkeit wohl kaum Probleme verursacht....... Asrock hat ja immerhin für mehrere AM2+Boards ein BIOS auf die
Beine gestellt, das tatsächlich funktioniert mit dem 1090T.C&Q und Turbo werden von Asrock vorzüglich bedient. 
ASUS dagegen ist gescheitert auf dem Crosshair II, hat das BIOS 2607 aber nie nachgebessert!

Steigert euch mal lieber nicht in etwas rein, was so noch nicht getestet werden kann. Noch sind es Gerüchte. Vertraut auf eure
Erfahrung und auf die Vernunft. Da wird momentan zusehr "getrieben". Nichts kann aber bewiesen werden. Also haltet euren
Geldbeutel bei Erscheinen des Bulldozers fest und beobachtet erst mal die ersten Tests.


----------



## Cyris (18. April 2011)

Das kann ich nur 100% zustimmen, das ist mal ne Aussage die man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte, allein davon auszugehen das der "BD" überhaupt die "SB" in irgendeiner Form schlagen kann, steht ja auch noch in den Sternen, genauso warum sich jetzt jeder dann einen 8Core kaufen möchte.

Edit: Für das Crosshair IV gibt es wieder zwei neue Biose, einmal das 2002 und dann das Beta Bios 3014 mit BD Support. Beide leider noch nicht Offiziell zu bekommen, aber jetzt hier im Anhang 
Das 2002 Bios für das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, behebt Fehler mit bestimmten Grafikkarten Kombinationen auf diesem Board und soll laut Tests auch die Performance und den Übertaktungswert angehoben haben.
Ich selbst hatte heute mal ein neuen OC-Versuch unternommen und konnte von 4,2GHz auf 3GHz ohne Spannungsänderungen hochtakten. Stabi test laufen.

Das Bios 2002 ist vom 01.04.2011.


----------



## Watercoolio (23. April 2011)

Hi

ich habe das Bios 1902 druff. Würde gerne mal das neue Bios 2002 testen, nur wie verhält es sich
mit den OC-Profilen? Funktionieren die Profile von der 1902 Version?


MfG


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. April 2011)

Die OC-Profile werden überschrieben wenn das Bios upgedated wird.


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2011)

Hi!

Kann man die ggf. sichern - auf USB-Stick oder so?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. April 2011)

Da ja alles überschrieben wird werden alle Einstellungen im Bios zurückgesetzt somit ist ein abspeichern nicht möglich.

Für alles weitere gibts den Support Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/102152-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-3.html


----------



## Benbobo (27. April 2011)

@ Cyris
Habe heute nach laaaaangem warten, mein MB wieder. Werd es die Tage mal testen und gucken welches Bios nun drauf ist. Laut dem Versandhandel ist es gaaanz neu, weil das alte nen Totalschaden hatte.....


----------



## timee95 (27. April 2011)

So leute, ich hab mal wieder ein Problemchen.
Und zwar ist die CPU/NB Spannung mit 0,6V (laut PC Probe von asus) viel zu gering. Im Bios sind aber 1.2V eingestellt.
Ist diese geringe Spannung überhaipt lauffähig, dass heißt sind die ausgelesenen Werte korrekt?
Kann man die CPU/NB Spannung noch anders auslesen? Leider hab ich kein Multimeter hier, um mal die messpunkte an zu zapfen.

System:
Crosshair IV Formula 
Phenom II 1055T @ 3,2 GHz
HD 6950
Corsair Dominator GT

Vcore 1,2V
HT 2400mhz @ 1,2V
NB 2400mhz @ 1,2V
Ram 640mz 7-7-7-21 @ 1,65V

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Timee


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. April 2011)

Schaue mal mit HWMonitor oder / und AIDA nach. Und poste mal mit Screen.


----------



## timee95 (27. April 2011)

Also HW Monitor hat 0.68V angezeigt. Interessanter weise schwankt die CPU/NB Spannung doch ziemlich heftig zwischen 0.6 und 1.1V
Hab nochmal 3 screenshots gemacht.

Timee


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2011)

Stelle die Spannung auf 1 Volt ein, starte Prime95 In place. Im Hintergrund sollte HWMonitor laufen. Nach 30 Minuten bitte einen Screenshot schießen und uppen. Danke 

Wie sehen die Einstellungen von den Core Unlocker aus? Asus Core Unlocker sollte disabled sein und CPU Core Activation auf Auto stehn.

Wenn nach dem immer noch 0,68 V angezeigt werden, musst du schritt für schritt von 1.2 auf 1.3 usw. gehen.


----------



## knoedelfan (28. April 2011)

Hallo timee95

Hast Du denn ein, wie auch immer geartetes Problem? Bluescreen, Programmabstürze, Frozen Screen oder sonstige Unannehmlichkeiten?
Hast Du Cool&Quiet im BIOS aktiviert? Die IDLE-Werte würden dafür sprechen. Dann ist das Auf und Ab der Vcore so schon
in Ordnung. Bei *geringem Takt* (also Cool@Quiet z. b. 6 x 800MHz) *werden auch die Spannungen dynamisch angepasst.*
Es *können* also *durchaus "unvorstellbar" kleine* Spannungswerte vorkommen....... Das ist kein Bug sondern eben *das Feature*!

Also lass mal die Spannungswerte *auf AUTO*. Wenn alles nach der Norm läuft dann gilt "*if there is no Problem, don´t fix it*"
Also wenn Du keinerlei Probleme hast (ausser, das Dir die Werte nicht gefallen) dann repariere Dein System auch nicht.

Weist, wir hatten hier mal einen User, der hätte Dir nun geraten zuerst mal die Speichermodule nacheinander rauszurupfen.
Danach hättest Du lt. diesem User das Netzteil schnellstens ersetzen müssen, weils sowieso zu schwach und schrottig ist.
Und dann wäre Dein System vor lauter unsinniger Aktionen tatsächlich Schrott. Denn Speichersteckplätze sind feinmechanische
Kunstwerke...... Die halten das ewige Rein- Rausspielchen einfach nicht aus!

All dies rate ich Dir nicht.

Mit einem Messgerät kann man zwar Werte messen..... nur muss man halt auch wissen, was man da für Werte misst!
Wenn CPU-Spannungswerte gemessen werden, dann können diese nur in Abhängigkeit zur aktuellen Systemtaktung
bewertet werden. Also müsstest Du den Systemtakt und gleichzeitig die CPU-Spannung messen und diese richtig nach 
P-State interpretieren können. Ich könnte das nicht.

Läuft Prime95 problemlos für sagen wir mal 2 Stunden?

Wenn Du keinerlei Problem hast, Prime95 läuft und auch die sonstigen Benchmark-Ergebnisse in der Norm liegen, dann
stellt sich mir die *Frage*, nach welchem *Fehler* Du suchst. *Ein Fehler ist vieleicht PC-Probe selbst.........*

*Da ja in einem Deiner Screenshots eine Meldung von PC-Probe zu sehen ist, gehe ich davon aus, das diese Meldung
die Ursache für Deine Sorgen darstellen.*


*Meine Erfahrung mit PC-Probe ist:* Dieses Softwaretool von ASUS hat nie schrittgehalten mit den verschiedenen BIOS-Varianten.
PC-Probe liefert Fehlermeldungen von "*Fehlern*" die so *nicht existieren*. PC-Probe liest zwar schon die *Hardware-Werte direkt vom BIOS aus*,
vergleicht diese dann aber mit einer "vorgegebenen, festen Liste". *Die Werte* dieser Liste *stimmen* aber *nicht wirklich* mit denen
überein, die für AMD-Prozessoren (insbesondere den 6-Kerner) als Grenzwerte gelten. Ergo führt das zu *Falschmeldungen*.
Wenn wieder ein neues, besseres BIOS für das Crosshair IV erscheint, dann treten wiederum andere Falschmeldungen auf.....

Man kann diese Grenzwerte in PC-Probe zwar selbst einstellen, aber diese Möglichkeit ist eher begrenzt.
Man sollte diese Anpassungen aber mit Fachkenntnis durchführen. Sonst werden tatsächliche Fehler nicht mehr erkannt.
Aber manchmal ist es dann so, das manuelle Änderungen nur temporär greifen, da PC-Probe nicht sehr gut programmiert ist!
Nach Neustart des Systems sind die Einstellungen dann wieder die alten........ Nicht sehr gelungen denk ich mal!
Man muss diese Funktionen also mit dem derzeitig installierten PC-Probe selber testen, da stark Versionsabhängig!
Je nachdem gehts oder es geht nicht. Leider kann ich da keinen besseren Tipp geben. Probieren geht über studieren.

Es gibt für jedes Motherboard ein "eigenes" PC-Probe. Nur das jeweilige PC-Probe (also das für Dein Crosshair IV) darf installiert
werden..... PC-Probe ist sehr Hardwarenah programmiert und die passende Version läuft dann auch nur z. b. auf 890FX-Chipsatz.

Über Google nach PC-Probe zu suchen und die vermeintlich neueste Version herunterzuladen und zu installieren ist also nicht gut!

*In der Tat müsste für jede neue BIOS-Version und neue Prozessoren eine angepasste PC-Probe-Version geschrieben werden!!!!!*
*Wobei es ja nicht so ist, das die ausgelesen BIOS-Werte generell falsch sind...... nur die daraus resultierende Fehlermeldung kann falsch sein!!!*
Dennoch gilt: *ASUS pflegt dieses Programm nicht wirklich richtig*. Beim Crosshair II führt die passende und aktuelle
Version zu System-Fehlermeldungen. Vor allem beim Herunterfahren des PC lässt sich PC-Probe nicht immer automatisch beenden......

Eines sollte noch angemerkt werden! Bestimmte Änderungen in PC-Probe wirken sich direkt auf die BIOS-Einstellungen aus!
Das heist, PC-Probe greift direkt in das BIOS hinein und ändert Werte im BIOS dauerhaft direkt aus der Bedienoberfläche des Betriebssystems heraus!
Man kann das mal mit den Lüfter-Konfigurationen und Grenzwerten der Lüftergeschwindigkeit testen. Alle Änderungen werden sofort ins BIOS
geschrieben! Die Lüfter ändern sofort ihre Geschwindigkeit..... jedoch ist manchmal die Mainboard-Lüfterbezeichnung nicht identisch mit der von
PC-Probe...... Ich habe deshalb bei der ersten Einstellung über PC-Probe jeden Lüfter mit der Hand angehalten.... und geschaut, welches Lüfter-
symbol dann auf "rot" bzw. auf 0 Upm geht.
Allerdings beherrscht nicht jede PC-Probe-Version diese Funktion der Lüftermanipulation direkt aus Windows heraus......
Während der Laufzeit liest PC-Probe ständig Hardware-Werte direkt aus dem BIOS aus.
Dies führt zu einem Interrupt-Verhalten, das auch in bestimmter Art und Weise die Geschwindigkeit des Gesamtsystems beeinflußt.

Gerade dieses Interrupt-Verhalten kann auch dazu führen, das beim Start eines anderen Überwachungstools PC-Probe mit lautem hupen
reagiert. Das ist normal....... dem PC-Probe wird sozusagen kurzzeitig die Hardware unter den Füßen weggezogen..... Interrupt halt!!!

*Deshalb kann ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb solcher Hardware-Auslesetools zu Kollisionen führen. Ergebnis: Falsche Werte!!!! Also immer nur
eines starten und benützen!!*
 

*Meine Meinung zu PC-Probe:* Schön bunt, kann vieles aber einiges davon nicht wirklich richtig. Dieses Programm kann man getrost deinstallieren.
Alternativ zu dieser "harten Meinung" kann man PC-Probe dennoch installieren und nur bei Bedarf starten. Damit ist gemeint, das nur im Fehlerfall
auch eine Überprüfung der Systemwerte nötig ist. Denn insgesamt betrachtet ist PC-Probe immer noch besser als so manches Freeware-Progrämmchen.
Warum? PC-Probe liest die Werte immerhin dynamisch direkt aus dem BIOS. 
Man kann diese Dynamik mit Refresh-Werten zwischen 1 sek. und 120 sek. wählen.
So manches Freewareprogramm macht nur Momentaufnahmen.

Das Crosshair IV-System, das ich aufgebaut habe läuft bei meinem Neffen nun schon seit 8 Monaten fehlerfrei. Ich habe diesen Rechner von Anfang
an nicht mit Überwachungstools überfrachtet. Das Zeug braucht man nicht in einem fehlerfreien System. Ein PC ist ja keine Leitwache!

*Wenn man tatsächlich eine Leitwachen-Funktion wünscht, dann bräuchte man ein PC-Probe, das fehlerfrei funktioniert...... tut es aber leider nicht immer.*


----------



## timee95 (29. April 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.
Die Bluescreens treten nur sporadisch auf.
Q&Q ist ausgeschaltet und die Werte sind alle auf default, da ich auch schon probiert habe, auf das 1901 BIOS.
Leider war das auch nicht die Lösung des Problems. 
Prime läuft auch manchmal durch, manchmal aber nicht. Je nachdem wie hoch die CPU/NB Spannung ist.
HW Monitor liest jedoch konstant die 0,6V aus.
Ich habe echt keinen Plan, woran das leigen könnte.
Hatte den Fehler vor einem halben Jahr ca. schoneinmal. Nachdem ich die CPU einmal aus und wieder eingebaut habe, lief der Rechner dann wieder.
Diesmal hat es jedoch nicht geholfen. Aber Sockel und Pins sowie das Mainboard sind optisch in einwandfreiem Zustand.

Timee


----------



## knoedelfan (29. April 2011)

Hallo timee95


Für die Fehlersuche würde ich PC-Probe deaktivieren. Wie PC-Probe arbeitet, hab ich ja (für mich ungewöhnlich detailiert) beschrieben.....
HWMonitor kenn ich nun nicht so genau. Mein Vorschlag ist das Tool HwInfo 32 ( www.hwinfo.com ). Dort Download anwählen und HwInfo32 herunterladen.
Vor allem kann man mit HwInfo 32 dynamisch sehen wie die Prozessor-Frequenz arbeitet. Die Spannungen werden ebenfalls dynamisch ausgelesen.
Die Dynamik zu sehen ist wichtig. Denn wenn sich die Prozessor-Frequenz tatsächlich ändern sollte (trotz ausgeschaltetem C&Q) dann ändern sich
ja auch die Spannungswerte dynamisch. Dein Problem ist rein rechnerisch: Es fehlen 0.3V bei allen Spannungszuständen; also 0.6V bis 1.1V.
Das sollten wohl eher 0.9V bis 1.4V sein wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich hoffe, Bautzner Senf liest hier mit und mischt sich ein, wenn ich was falsches
verzapfe. Ich habe ja nur das Crosshair IV-Handbuch....... Der Rechner steht 100km entfernt beim Neffen.

Hmm. Das ist nicht erfreulich. Wenn das Board im Auto-Modus (also alles Default) die Spannungen nicht richtig regelt, dann ist da was defekt.
Bist Du dir sicher, das keine Deiner Wasserkühlungen samt Verschraubung einen Masseschluss verursachen? Du hast ja an so vielen Ecken
Veränderungen vorgenommen. Da wird es schwierig. Die Offset-Spannung für die CPU&NB könntest Du noch anheben. Wie das geht, steht
im Handbuch. Die eigentliche Spannung (so wie es Bautzner Senf vorschlägt) lässt sich ja wohl nicht festnageln oder?


----------



## timee95 (29. April 2011)

Danke für den tipp mit dem HWInfo Tool. Gefällt mir echt super.
Die Spannung wird bei HwInfo auch korrekt mit 1,2V angezeigt, so wies sein sollte. Das Problem scheint also be der PC Probe zu sein.
Jedoch hab ich jetzt keine Ahnung, woran es denn jetzt liegen könnte mit den Bluescreens?
Werd mir jetzt erstmal den neuen CCC ziehen vielleicht bringt das was.

Timee


----------



## knoedelfan (29. April 2011)

Das mit den Bluescreens ist so eine Sache. Da musst Du hier im Forum mitteilen, welche Anwendung/Datei im Bluescreenfenster gemeldet wird.

Meist steht da im Bluescreen irgendetwas mit *.sys..... usw. Das solltest Du Dir dann notieren und hier posten.

Vergiss aber bitte nicht, das auch Probleme mit Prime95 auftreten. Die haben mit dem Catalyst-Treiber nur bedingt zu tun.

Das mit den Spannungen irritiert mich schon ein wenig. Wenn Du HwInfo32 startest, dann kommt ja zu erst das Fenster mit der Übersicht.
Da sind dann auch die Balken für die einzelnen Prozessorkerne zu sehen. Bei Dir sind es sicher 6 Stück. Sind diese Balken denn immer auf der
Maximalfrequenz Deines 1055 oder gehen die auch (nach Neustart und ein bisserl abwarten) zurück auf 800MHz?

Die AMD-Catalysttreiber sind wirklich noch nicht standfest. Da rat ich Dir bei einer Neuinstallation zuerst zur Deinstallation.
Wenn Du dir die Mühe machen würdest, nach der Deinstallation zuerst noch manuell alles an AMD/ATI-Folder zu löschen, wäre das sicher
nicht von Übel. Dann erst neu installieren. Ein Tipp, aber womöglich noch nicht die Lösung Deines Problemes. Warum zeigt nun HwInfo32
die Spannung korrekt an und HWMonitor bzw. PC-Probe nicht....... eher merkwürdig. Deine Probleme kommen ja nicht von ungefähr.....
Vergiss bitte nicht, das auch HwInfo32 nur ein Freeware-Tool ist...... Da muss man eher mit gesundem Misstrauen alles betrachten.

Mich würde vor allem die Prozessor-Anzeige interessieren. Hüpfen denn die Balken hin und her? Gehen sie auf 800MHz runter?


Dein System ist ja nun etwas besonderes. Sicher mit der Wasserkühlung nicht ganz billig. Die Kühlkomponenten sind wohl nur für das
Crosshair IV geeignet (zum Teil jedenfalls). Also da lohnt es sich sogar für mich, Dich bei der Fehlersuche zu begleiten. 
Die Arbeit sollst Du Dir nicht umsonst gemacht haben.


----------



## timee95 (29. April 2011)

Die Balken verändern sich nciht, da ich Q&Q abgeschaltet habe genau so wie das turbo core Zeug.
Der neue Catalyst ist drauf und ich hoffe, dass sich die sache damit erledigt hat. 
Die Bluescreens treten beliebig auf, also nicht nur bei Prime sondern auch im idle oder bei Spielen. Dabei handelt es sich um den "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_OR_EQUAL".
Die Kühlkomponenten sind relati Kompatibel. Das wäre das geringste Problem, wenn ich da was tauschen müsste.
Viel mehr brauche ich bis Montag einen stabilen rechner, weil dann die Schule wieder losgeht und ich dann keine Zeit mehr habe mich mit so unnötigen dingen zu beschäftigen.

Timee


----------



## Funkill (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe mal eine kleine Frage, die vielleicht schnell beantwortet ist, wo ich mich aber hier im Forum schon halb tot gesucht habe. Ich habe gestern das Tool SmartDoctor herunter geladen bzgl. der Erkennung der Grafikkarte für das EPU Tool. (Welch eine Ironie bei einer ASUS Grafikkarte  ) Beim ersten Systemneustart hat SmartDoc mit seiner "Initalisierung" noch nicht herumgenervt aber dafür bei den folgenden. 
Meine Frage wäre nun:
Ist die Initaliserung für die Erkennung der Grafikkarte mittels EPU wirklich notwendig oder langt es wenn SmartDoc "nur" installiert ist
und wenn eine Installationszustand genügt, wie schmeiße ich SmartDoctor aus dem autostart, denn im Systemstart ist er nicht mit aufgeführt, da stehen nur EVO und EPU als Tools.

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## klefreak (3. Mai 2011)

schau mal mit der Software "autoruns"
da kann man auch temporär autostarts (diverser art) deaktivieren..

mfg


----------



## Eclipse (4. Mai 2011)

Hi zusammen,
hoffe man kann mir hier weiterhelfen mit meinem "Problem" 

Zuerst mein System:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
BIOS: 1902
Arbeitsspeicher:
2 x 1024
DIMM1: Kingston 9905471-001.A00LF
DIMM2: Kingston 9905471-001.A00LF
Speichergeschwindigkeit DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
Grafikkarte: nVidia geForce 9600GT
Windows 7 Home Premium 64

Folgendes Problem was ich nicht beseitigen konnte bis dato:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versucht habe ich schon folgendes:
Neu aufsetzen meines Betriebssystems, wobei Windows 7 und auch Windows Vista selbiges Problem ausgeben.
Einstellung im Bios von PnP Verwaltung > Bios bzw. OS haben nichts geändert.
Chipsatz von CD als auch von AMD Homepage (aktuelle SB Treiber) ändern nichts.
An der Systemkonfiguration wurde nichts verändert, es lief bis vor einer Woche noch alles tadellos.
Arbeitsspeicher umstecken usw. habe ich ebenfalls schon hinter mir.
Wenn ich SB Treiber installiere kann ich lediglich einen AMD Filter auswählen, kann mich dunkel erinnern als ich diesen Rechner zum ersten mal aufgesetzt habe, ein paar mehr Sachen angezeigt wurden, für die Northbridge oder etwas in der richtung.

Falls jemand Rat hat wär ich sehr verbunden dafür,
Grüße


----------



## knoedelfan (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Eclipse

Die Fehlermeldung ist schon bedenklich. Allerdings stell ich einfach mal die Frage, ob das System insgesamt ein Fehlverhalten zeigt?

Manchmal treten Fehler dann auf, wenn Treiber zu spät gestartet werden (was natürlich ein Fehler ist und bleibt). Funktioniert denn
alles beim Crosshair IV? Also alle Festplatten, die Grafikkarten, die USB-Anschlüsse und der Sound.... usw.

Die gelb markierte Stelle im Gerätemanagement ist ja eine Recourcen-Anzeige, die von der sogenannten Hauptplatine
belegt ist. Die Fehlermeldung besagt, das ein Etwas (also keine Hardware, sondern eher ein Treiber) Recourcen belegen will, die
bereits von anderer Seite verwendet werden...... Das ist schon seltsam. Du schreibst ja, das dies bei einer völligen Neuinstallation
bereits so gemeldet wird. Tja..... meine erste Diagnose........Mainboard vom Netz trennen, Batterie ausbauen, Resetknopf für 20 
Sekunden drücken und alles neu versuchen.

Interessant wäre wohl, ob bereits eine reine Windows-Installation diesen Fehler meldet, oder ob er erst auftritt, wenn Treiber
installiert wurden. Egal welche.... oder besser gefragt, welche?

Das Betriebssystem scheint ja eine Resource bereits zu kontrollieren. Diese Kontrolle ist sicher so nicht von Übel. Dann kommt wohl
ein Treiber von..... ATI..... und will noch mal. Das löst wohl den Konflikt aus. Sag ich mal so....... allerdings hab ich das letzte Crosshair IV
vor gut 5 Monaten konfiguriert und dann Windows 7 Ultimate installiert. Die damaligen Treiber haben sowas nicht ausgelöst.


Mehr als diese Fragen bzw. die mehr oder wenigen hilflosen Tipps fallen mir zu dieser Fehlermeldung momentan auch nicht ein!


----------



## Eclipse (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Knödelfan, danke für deine Anwort!

Also soweit ich es beurteilen kann sind keine fehler vorhanden, Sound, USB, Grafik funktioniert alles soweit korrekt möchte ich sagen.

Ich werde aus der Sache auch nicht schlau, Google ist wohl ebenfalls schon längst überfordert mit mir und will mich nicht mehr sehen 

Auf deine Diagnose hin nicht die Hardware sondern ein Treiber verursacht den Konflikt bin ich doch etwas nachdenklich geworden, irgendwann hatte Google da schon mal etwas ausgespuckt mit ATI und WIN, ich muss vielleicht noch dazuschreiben: nicht ich bin der der die Treiber installiert, Windows macht dieses von alleine... Sprich installiere ich Win 7 (mit SP1 als auch ohne) installiert "es" mir nVidia Grafikktreiber als eben auch diese oben auf dem Bild zu sehen "ATI Kommunikationsprozessor" (dachte immer es sei gut zuerst Chipsatz > Grafik dann alles andere, aber Microsoft hat hier der ganzen sache wohl ein eigenleben verpasst  ). Dann lädt Win per Update noch dieses ASUS ACPI "ding" herunter, fertig ist der Brei.
Doch kann ich trotzdem einen fehler an der Hardware nicht ganz ausschließen, den wie oben geschrieben taucht dieser dämliche fehler auch unter Windows Vista auf und mit dem guten alten Vista hatte ich eigentlich nie derartige Probleme...
Seltsam

Ich hänge noch einmal ein Bild an in der hoffnung ein wenig mehr licht in's dunkle zu bekommen.
Gerätemanager > Ansicht > Ressourcen nach Verbindung > Arbeitsspeicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Meinung als Laie, vielleicht kann eine der beiden Chips (N o. S) nicht mit der CPU kommunizieren weil der Arbeitsspeicher dieses nicht zu lässt? Oder völliger quatsch? Vielleicht doch etwas mit der Grafikkarte weil sie dort auf dem Bild auch mit auftaucht!?

Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, CMOS Clear habe ich übrigens schon gemacht allerdings nicht die Batterie heraus, deshalb werde ich dieses nun als nächstes in Angriff nehmen.

Danke nocheinmal für die Hilfe!

Grüße


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Mai 2011)

Bei einem CMOS-Reset werden die Tabellen innerhalb des BIOS neu aufgebaut. Dabei werden die angeschlossenen Geräte
abgefragt und deren PCI-Busmeldungen dynamisch verwaltet. Prinzipiell wird bei jedem Start des PC das Bussystem neu
eingelesen. Der Reset soll nur dazu dienen, einen Grundzustand zu erzeugen. Manchmal hilfts. Manchmal hat das BIOS
aber recht. Denn durch einen Reset wird ja nichts repariert sondern nur neu konfiguriert.


ACPI ist ja die Betriebssystem-Funktion für verschiedene Energiesparmodi.

Ein Gerät (vieleicht Deine Nvidia 9600GT) kann damit nicht umgehen. Kann natürlich durch einen Hardwaredefekt ausgelöst werden.

Denn schon bei der Installation werden die einzelnen Geräte konfiguriert und somit von ACPI verwaltet.


----------



## Cyris (7. Mai 2011)

Für alle ROG Fans unter uns, endlich zeigt sich auch mal eine schöne Übersicht, was bald alles in Sachen "990" zu erwarten ist, auch ein neues Gaming-Board, TUF Sabertooth gibt es jetzt für die AMD Gemeinde.
Bin mal auf das Designe des neuen MB-Königs gespannt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (7. Mai 2011)

Das werde ja coole Boards! Besonders das Sabertooth ist ja mal fett 

Mal sehen wie sie dann letztendlich werden. Das CHV wird aber kaum anderes als das CHIV sein (außer Kleinigkeiten + SLi)


----------



## knoedelfan (7. Mai 2011)

Das Sabertooth! Mit 4 x PCIe-Ports könnte ich SLI und zusätzlich meine PCIe-OCZ 256GB SSD-Karte einbauen. Das ist erfreulich.
Auf ein AMD-taugliches Sabertooth mit guter Ausstattung haben ja viele schon lange gewartet. Aber das muss dann auch 5 Jahre herhalten!

Aber erst warte ich die Tests ab. Die Gerüchteküche ist ja niedlich..... aber das Denken wird dadurch nicht ausgeschlossen! Das kostet
alles Geld. Und es muss sich lohnen! Also abwarten und Tee drinken. Das erste Bulldozer-Board werde ich mir sicher nicht kaufen. Ich
war lange genug Beta-Tester......


----------



## Eclipse (8. Mai 2011)

Also weder Batterie raus noch Grafikkarte austauschen haben die Sache behoben, somit werd ich wohl mal den Asus Support anschreiben bzw. Board einschicken  trotzdem danke!

Grüße


----------



## X Broster (15. Mai 2011)

Es gibt ein neues Bios 3017 für Bulli.

Welcome to Republic Of Gamers! - Crosshair IV Formula

Wahrscheinlich nur kleinere Änderungen.


----------



## Cyris (15. Mai 2011)

Das Bios kannste vergessen, soweit du kein AM3+ CPU hast, da hier die "CPB" Funktion fehlt und somit der CPU rauf und runter taktet, gerade bei extrem Übertakteten CPUs führt das schnell zum Absturz. Ein Fix ist aber unterwegs.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Mai 2011)

Bin ja mal eh gespannt ob Bulli wirklich gut auf dem CHIV laufen wird  I-wie hab ich da bedenken 

Aber wenns den so ist dann ist er ne Überlegung Wert  CH5 wird ja wieder eins der geilsten Boards werden, aber auch eins der teuersten


----------



## Schienenbruch (19. Mai 2011)

Hi!

Hat sich den Asus zum CH V schon geäußert, einen Zeitpunkt oder Spezifikationen angekündigt?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Mai 2011)

Nein aber das PCGH schon ein CH V so wie ein Bulldozer haben können sie nicht verschweigen  Kann man ja eindeutig auf Bildern sehen 

Aber die Spezifikationen weis noch keiner leider ! Eins ist aber sicher: Es wird teuer und super geil  Mal schauen zu Weihnachten


----------



## Cyris (19. Mai 2011)

Weiß noch keiner, guck mal auf Beitrag 805 ^^


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. Mai 2011)

Ah - hatte ich überlesen.

Tolles Board; wenn's platzmäßig geht (also mein nächstes Projekt auf'm großen Gehäuse  - Lian-Li 88, Thermaltake Level10 - aufbaut), wird's wohl das CH V Formula.

Und wenn's 300€ kostet, ist's mir das auch wert...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Toxic_Instinct (2. Juni 2011)

Hey leute, hab das Board auch und es ist spitze. Bin super zufrieden. Ich hab da mal ne frage. Und zwar will ich mir demnächst ein Raid 10 aufbauen mit 4 WD Cavier Black S-ATA III. Würde das Board reichen als Raidcontroller oder habe ich mit einem HW Raid controller mehr speed? Wie genau sind die speed unterschiede zwischen den beiden?


----------



## Old-Man (5. Juni 2011)

Moin!



> Ein Gerät (vieleicht Deine Nvidia 9600GT) kann damit nicht umgehen. Kann natürlich durch einen Hardwaredefekt ausgelöst werden.



Habe nahezu das gleiche Setup, erwende nur eine Nvidia 9800GT. Keine Fehlermeldungen, keine Bluescreens oder Abstürze. Die ACPI-Funktionen sind bei mir abgeschaltet, ebenso CnQ.
Bios ist das 1304.


----------



## X Broster (7. Juni 2011)

Toxic_Instinct schrieb:


> Hey leute, hab das Board auch und es ist spitze. Bin super zufrieden. Ich hab da mal ne frage. Und zwar will ich mir demnächst ein Raid 10 aufbauen mit 4 WD Cavier Black S-ATA III. Würde das Board reichen als Raidcontroller oder habe ich mit einem HW Raid controller mehr speed? Wie genau sind die speed unterschiede zwischen den beiden?


 Warum nimmst du keine SATA III SSD und betreibst zusätzlich 4xWD Caviar Green im Raid?

Die Rechenarbeit übernimmt die CPU und wird dementsprechend gefordert. Also jenachdem was du vorhast.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Mal 'ne Frage: 
Hat zufällig - oder absichtlich - wer 'ne Ahnung, was das für ein 8-poliger Anschluß rechts vom "Clear-CMOS"-Jumper ist?

Auf dem Bild links - im grünen Rechteck - der "Clear-CMOS"-Jumper, im roten Rechteck der unbekannte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Handbuch finde ich nix.
Nicht, dass ich mir was hinter 'ner Platte verstecke, was ich noch brauche....

Grüße

jochen


----------



## klefreak (13. Juni 2011)

eventuell bekommst du ja hier eine Antwort..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/49043-pierresacher-asus-.html

mich als CH IV Besitzer würde es auch interessieren 

lg


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Danke - ich hab's mal hier eingetaktet.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2011)

Das sind die Anschlüsse für das Frontpanel, sprich Power-, Rest-Taster, HDD- und Power-LED. Die Belegung steht im Handbuch und auf einem der Adapterstücke, die auf die Header kommen.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (13. Juni 2011)

Ne, die Anschlüsse für's Frontpanel liegen drunter.


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, jetzt sehe ich, dass noch eine Midplate einebaut ist.  Wenn du im Handbuch nichts findest, wird es wohl kein Anschluss für Peripherie sein. Normalerweise kann es aber nur USB, Sata, COM oder Audio sein. Beim CHIV ist doch auch ein Slotblech mit E-Sata bei, eventuell gehört das dahin.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Danke - neee: das Slotblech hat 'nen ganz normalen Sata-Stecker dran; ich kann's an jeden der 7 Sata-Ports anschließen (mach' ich aber nicht: E-Sata ist auf der I/O-Blende und eines im Gehäuse - da brauch' ich die Slotblende nicht).

Die 'optional- Fan-Connectors' liegen auch weiter oben - direkt unter dem einzelnen Sata-Anschluss.

Mal sehen - ich habe auch mal Asus angeschrieben; dem sollte was einfallen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## pysko (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo leute... entweder suche ich Falsch im Forum (habe uach schon google benutzt) oder es gibt für mein Problem irgendwie noch keine lösung.

Mein Problem: Bei meinem Mainboard Asus Crosshair Formula IV leuchtet die DRAM led durchgehend. Und mein Monitor bleibt schwarz.

Meine letzen Aktionen wo das Bord bei beteiligt waren war das einbauen einer Wakü. Beim erststart war der Monitor schwarz. Nach dem Bios Resett ging alles. Alles neu eingestellt und erfolgreich Windows gestartet und alle Tests erfolgreich durchgeführt. Kein wasserschade etc.

Jetzt habe ich das Bios geupdatet. Und nach dem Update leuchtet die DRAM LED durchgehend Rot und der Monitor bleibt schwarz.

Woran kann das liegen? ein Biosresett bringt nix! schon ungefähr 100 mal Ausprobiert.

Ramplätze alle durchprobiert mit beiden Riegeln.

Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch! und weiß nicht weiter.


----------



## Craze-ger (22. Juni 2011)

Teste mal mit einem anderen ram!


----------



## L.B. (23. Juni 2011)

Ich würde nach seiner Fehlerbeschreibung eher auf ein zerflashtes Bios stippen. In diesem Fall gibt es nur die Möglichkeit, einen neuen Bios Chip zu kaufen (beim Crosshair ist er aber soweit ich weiß verlötet) oder das Board einzuschicken. In der RMA werden die dann ein neues Bios flashen oder den Chip tauschen.


----------



## L.B. (30. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage meinerseits. Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, wie man den Power Mode umstellen muss, sodass der Rechner sofort nach dem Einschalten der Steckdoesenleiste hochfährt?


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht, ob das überhaupt geht.

Wenn, dann gemäß Handbuch, Seite 3-31: 'Power-'Menü, Untermenü "APM Configuration" die Funktion "Restore on AC Power Loss" von "Power Off" auf "Power On" stellen.

Ist die einzige Variante, die ich kenne.
Die sollte eigentlich aber nur bei Stromausfall wirksam sein, nicht beim herunter fahren des Rechners - ich kann also keine Funktionsgarantie geben (und es derzeit auch nicht testen).


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (1. Juli 2011)

Ok, danke dir.  Dann werde ich das demnächst mal testen. Eigentlich müsste es ja funktionieren, da das Motherboard keine Standbyspannung mehr bekommt, wenn die Steckdose ausgeschaltet ist, was dann äquivalent zum Stromausfall wäre.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Juli 2011)

Stimmt - fraglich ist nur, ob nicht ein 'Aus-Bit' gesetzt wird und so das 'wieder-hoch-fahren' des Rechners verhindert wird.


----------



## X Broster (1. Juli 2011)

Klappte bei mir immer einwandfrei.


----------



## L.B. (3. Juli 2011)

Kurzes Feedback zum Problem: Funktioniert einwandfrei , sofern zwischen Abschalten und erneutem Anschalten der Steckdosenleiste wenigstens ~10 Sekunden vergangen sind, da das Netzteil sonst noch zu viel Spannung liefert (sekundärseitige Elkos sind noch geladen), sprich das Mainboard den Verlust der Betriebsspanung noch nicht registriert hat. Da aber zwischen den Starts ca. 18 Stunden vergehen, ist das realtiv egal.


----------



## Toffelwurst (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage, und zwar hab ich mir, da der Boxed Lüfter des Phenom II X6 1100T ziehmlich laut war, den Scythe Katana 3 gekauft. Installation war keine große Sache läuft alles, jedoch bringt er mir seit zwei Tagen, wenn der PC länger ausgeschaltet war beim booten den Fehler: CPU Lüfter Fehler F1 to Resume
Wenn ich dann den Lüfter in Windows mit Aida64 überprüfe tut er seinen Dienst wie immer, auch Spielen ist kein Problem.
Weis da jemand ne Lösung oder soll ichs einfach ignorieren?

-Gelöst-


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. Juli 2011)

Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. August 2011)

Hi!

Mal 'ne Frage.....

Im Bereich rechts vom RAM sind ja die vier POST-Diagnose-LED's. 
Wenn ich meinen Rechner einschalte, leuchtet die CPU-LED ständig, nach Betätigen des 'Go-Button' blinkt die RAM-LED - letztere blinkt nur bis zum Reset.
Ein Bild - nur ein schwarzes Bild - bekomme ich genauso wenig wie "Beeps".

Liege ich richtig, wenn ich auf eine defekte CPU tippe?

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal 'ne Frage.....
> 
> ...


 
€dit: Grafikkarte, CPU und RAM habe ich neu beschafft, das NT gewechselt - der Fehler besteht nach wie vor, auch bei einem zweiten CH IV-Formula.



 Netzteil: BeQuiet P9 750W; getauscht gegen Silverstone 500W (zum Testen) - MB läuft nicht
 RAM: 2-4GB (liefen vorher); getauscht gegen 2*2GB - MB läuft nicht
 CPU: AMD 1090T; getauscht gegen neue, baugleiche - MB läuft nicht
Laufwerke: DVD und Ssd beide neu, laufen am anderen Rechner einwandfrei; egal, ob mit oder ohne - MB läuft nicht
Grafikkarte: Saphire 5770 Vapor-X; getauscht gegen Club 3D 6670, beide laufen im anderen Rechner - MB läuft nicht
Bios-Reset: mehrfach gemacht, direkt (über Taster) und über Bios-Batterie (ganze Nacht draußen) - MB läuft nicht
 
keiner 'ne Idee?
Bios-Macke?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

Ich würde mich mit dem Problem telefonisch an den Support wenden, da es ja nur noch das Board sein kann. Bist du denn sicher, dass das erste Board überhaupt defekt war? 
Ansonsten würde ich das System mal außerhalb des Gehäuses testen und die nicht benötigte Peripherie entfernen. 
Hast du das zweite Board denn ausgepackt, eingebaut und es lief nicht oder hast du es noch irgendwo herumliegen lassen, wo eventuell etwas mit dem Board passiert sein könnte? 
Dass ein Board zweimal den gleichen Defekt aufweist, halte ich zwar für sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht für unmöglich. Ich hatte das mal bei meinem NT, das zweimal in Serie auf dieselbe Art und Weise abgedampft ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

Hi!

Beim ersten bin ich mir nicht mal sicher, da hast Du Recht.

Das zweite Board ist (leider - oder auch nicht) gebraucht gekauft, lief aber bis zum Ausbau einwandfrei.
Dazwischen lag nur der Postversand und das Ganze dann - eingepackt - drei Tage bei mir im Regal.

Den Aufbau habe ich zuerst nur extern - 'Karton-PC' - gemacht und alles weg gelassen; bis hin zu den Laufwerken, Tastatur, Maus.
Also am Ende nur das MB, die CPU, ein Riegel RAM (auch verschiedene probiert - in allen Slot's) und die Grafikkarte. Und natürlich ein Netzteil.....

Dann muss ich mal nach der Telefonnummer suchen...

Danke!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

Da bin ich wirklich ratlos. Du hast alles probiert, was man machen kann und kaputt scheint auch nichts zu sein, nicht einmal das Board. Trotzdem würde ich mich an den Support wenden, und denen das Problem schildern, denn die haben bestimmt eine Idee. Und wenn du das Problem gefunden hast, würde ich das alte Board auch nochmal testen, ich gehe nämlich davon aus, dass es gar nicht defekt ist. Wenn du dann ein Board verkaufst oder umtauschst, hast du wieder genug Geld für den Casemod.


----------



## Own3r (11. August 2011)

Ich rate dir auch, das du mal den Support kontaktieren solltest. Wenn du schon alles ausgetauscht hast, dann kann dir eigentlich nur noch ASUS helfen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

Hi!

Mit dem Support habe ich eben telefoniert.

Er hat mich genau dieselben Punkte gefragt, mit denen ich auch anfange: 8-Pin-12V angeschlossen, Speicherriegel gewechselt, nur einen 'rein (in B1) usw.

Sowohl die CPU, als auch der Speicher sind für das MB freigegeben (ich habe auch bei Corsair nach gesehen; die Adresse hat mir der nette Herr von Asus gesagt) und auch die Bios-Revision (>05, ich habe 06.02) ist für die CPU ausreichend.
Nun fällt auch ihm nur noch CPU und RAM ein....

Er meinte, dass evtl. die CPU den 'Sprung' zum RAM nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.
Oder dass die CPU 'ne Macke hat, weil eben nicht mal ein 'Beep' kommt.

Das zweite MB ist zu einem Kumpel (Nobbi77) gegangen, der hat ausreichend Tauschteile und testet CPU und MB durch - heute Nachmittag/Abend.

Umtauschen werde ich ggf. das MB, was ich jetzt hier habe; da habe ich eine Mindfactory-Rechnung, zur Not dürfen die mir ein Neues schicken....
Ansonsten - wenn das, welches er da hat, läuft - tausche ich mit Nobbi durch.

Ich warte wohl am besten ab, was Nobbi sagt....
Der hat ja das erste MB und die CPU dazu zum Testen da.

Wer weiß - evtl. 'mögen' sich da zwei nur einfach nicht - ich kriege jedenfalls 'nen Hals, wenn die CPU, die Nobbi hat ebenso i. O. ist, wie das MB und mit jeweils anderen Komponenten arbeiten.


Ich kann mir - nebenbei gesagt - auch nicht vorstellen, dass beide MB's auf genau dieselbe Art und Weise 'die Hufe hoch reißen'.
Dasselbe kann ich mir aber auch nicht von zwei CPU's, zwei Sätzen RAM oder beiden Netzteilen vorstellen.

Jedenfalls bin ich auf die Lösung wirklich mal gespannt - und wohl nicht nur ich.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

Es kann natürlich gut sein, dass der RAM einfach zu optimistisch eingestellt ist und der Rechner deshalb nicht mehr startet. Nur kann man ihn natürlich nicht umstellen, wenn du nicht ins Bios kommst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

Könnte - aber bei beiden Sätzen?
Der eine funktionierte ja schon mal mit dem (ersten) MB, wie auch die (erste) CPU, das eine Netzteil und die 5770.

Ich tippe eher auf 'nen Bios-Hänger - oder mieses Kama: mein T-Online-Router spinnt mal eben....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

Unwahrscheinlich ist es schon. Aber es muss ja irgendetwas geben, das du noch nicht getestet hast. 
Zum Bios, ist auf beiden Boards die gleiche Version oder weißt du das gar nicht, weil der Rechner ja nicht ins Bios kommt?
Wenn es wirklich das Bios ist, muss der Chip getauscht werden, was ich aber von Asus machen lassen würde, wenn du noch Garantie hast.


----------



## Own3r (11. August 2011)

L.B. schrieb:


> Zum Bios, ist auf beiden Boards die gleiche Version oder weißt du das gar nicht, weil der Rechner ja nicht ins Bios kommt?


 
Ich denke mal das das der Fall ist.

Du könntest ASUS mal fragen, ob du denen das Mainboard zuschicken kannst, damit die das testen und eventuell auch die Ursache finden können.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. September 2011)

Hi!

So, drei Dinge:


das Mainboard war hin: die NB hat's zerfetzt.
Warum auch immer....
das MB ist unterwegs zu MF als RMA
ich habe ein Neues - und das läuft.

Daraus ergibt sich 'ne Frage: ich will meinen 1090T ein wenig Tunen - wofür hat man eine Wasserkühlung sowohl auf'm Board als auch auf der CPU?
Im Moment läuft er mit 4Ghz - ich hätte gern ein wenig mehr....

Die CPU-Spannung, ist das der Wert 'CPU-VDDA-Voltage' oder welcher ist das?
Hat evtl. wer Beispielwerte für den 1090T auf dem Board?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. September 2011)

Moin,

die CPU-Spannung findest du unter CPU & NB Voltage Mode => CPU Voltage.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. September 2011)

Mal suchen - danke!


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. September 2011)

Kein ding. Musst halt bloß von Offset auf Manual stellen schon kannst du CPU und NB ocen. Und wenn du noch höher gehen willst, kannst du Extreme OV auf enabled stellen.

*AMD Phenom II X6 1090T - Standardtakt: 3.20 GHz*
*4640.65  MHz*  Cartago2202  1,55V  Wakü Kryos XT HF  Asus Crosshair IV Formula  CPU-Z
*4415.00 MHz*  zettiii  1,51V  EK Supreme HF  Asus Crosshair IV Formula  CPU-Z


Vergleichswerte sind nicht übertragbar weil jeder 1090T sich anders verhält, da musst du testen. Das sind nur grobe Richtwerte!


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. September 2011)

Danke - ich probier's mal aus.
'Preisfrage': die 1,55V - gebe ich die bei 'CPU-Offset' ein, ggf. nach umstellen auf 'Manual' eins weiter oben?

Wobei mich wundert: bei mir wird bei CPU-Z (Version 1.54) eine Corespannung von 3,725V angezeigt - da müsste der Eumel ja glühen.....
Bei Version 1.58 sind's nun nur noch 1.464V - das liest sich schon besser!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. September 2011)

Die Offset werte sind nur dafür da wenn du mit Stromsparfunktion übertakten oder untertakten willst. CPU Voltage auf Manual gestellt kannst du 1.55V eingeben, ich kann dir aber nicht garantieren ob dein 1090T dann auch noch stabil läuft. Und bei über 3V würde der Prozessor wahrscheinlich verdampfen^^
Wenn's genauer sein darf, kannst du auch HWMonitor nehmen. Evt. noch nen Screenshot hochladen von?
AIDA64 ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. September 2011)

Danke - mach' ich mich mal dran.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Turbokiffer (19. September 2011)

Hi, hab das Board gestern bestellt, müsste übermorgen spätestens eintreffen.

Habe jetzt irgendwo im Thread hier (ziemlich weit vorne) gelesen das HWMonitor inkompatibel mit dem Crosshair IV ist, ist das noch aktuell ??

Wenn ja lohnt es die mitgelieferten Tools zu installieren ??

Danke 

Edit:
Bzw. welche Tools eignen sich am ehesten zur Kontrolle (NICHT für OC das hab ich vorerst eh nicht vor). AMD Overdirve, den ganzen mitgelieferten ASUS Kladeradatsch vom Board oder HWMonitor (falls Kompatibel).


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. September 2011)

Nabend,

das lese ich zum ersten mal das HWMonitor inkompatibel sein soll, ich nutze die Software seit Release des CHIVF. Die CD kannst du ruhig in der OVP liegen lassen. Zur Kontrolle kann man noch AIDA64 nehmen.


----------



## Own3r (20. September 2011)

Ich habe beide Tools (AIDA64/Everest und HWMonitor) und es gibt keine Probleme mit dem CHIVF.


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. September 2011)

Hi!

Bei mir sorgt AIDA für Freezes; Everest komischerweise nicht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2011)

Ich nutze auch AIDA64 und das ohne Probleme. HW Monitor funktionirete bei mir nicht so wirklich, zumindest wurden nur wenige Sensoren angezeigt.

@Schienenbruch: Hast du die aktuelle Version? 64-bit, 32-bit? An der Hardware wird es ja kaum liegen.


----------



## Schiassomat (27. September 2011)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier und hab da gleich mal ne Frage.

Bin Gerade dabei mir neue Ram`s zu kaufen und bin mir dabei nicht sicher ob die auf meinem Formula IV funktionieren.
Hab natürlich zuerst auf der Asus Kompatibilitätsliste geschaut, da aber die Speicher noch ziemlich neu auf dem Markt sind und mein aktuell verbauten XMS auch nich angeführt sind bin ich momentan ein wenig ratlos.

Meine zukünftigen Speicher
Vengeance Low Profile Arbeitsspeicher 16GB DDR3-RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Möglicherweise hat diese schon jemand verbaut und kann mir helfen.

Schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. September 2011)

Also bei Corsair Ram brauchste dir keinen Kopf zu machen, die laufen auf jedem DDR3-Board.
Ansonsten kannst du in den Supportthreads noch nachfragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/102152-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-3.html, Support-Forum von Corsair


----------



## ro0ki (27. September 2011)

Hey Leute, ich habe seit kurzem auch das Asus Crosshair IV Formula und würde gerne wissen wie ich die automatische OC Funktion deaktivieren kann. Ich will selber übertakten und das nicht vom Board machen lassen.

Gruß
ro0ki


----------



## R1k1m4ru (30. September 2011)

moin leute  habe seit heute das board und habe folgendes problem
meine corsair force 3 ssd wird mit dem sata6g kabel nicht erkannt ... aber wenn ich das andere sata3g kabel ranmache funktioniert es komischerweise .. habt ihr da vielleicht eine idee, woran das liegen könnte ?
kann mir kaum vorstellen das 2 frische neue sata6g kabel kaputt sind..
könnt ihr mir noch evtl guten ddr3 ram für das board empfehlen ?


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Oktober 2011)

ro0ki schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich habe seit kurzem auch das Asus Crosshair IV Formula und würde gerne wissen wie ich die automatische OC Funktion deaktivieren kann. Ich will selber übertakten und das nicht vom Board machen lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> ro0ki




Einfach den AI Overclock Tuner im Bios unter Extreme Tweaker deaktivieren.


----------



## Own3r (2. Oktober 2011)

@R1k1m4ru
Hast du auch den SATA 6 Controller im BIOS aktiviert?​


----------



## Stroiner (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob der IV auch den X-FI chip hat.
Denn ich würde mir gerne das Crosshair V kaufen und habe eine xtreme Music als Soundkarte.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob es Sinn macht, die zu behalten, wenn das Mainboard doch den gleichen X-Fi Chip hat.
Benutzen die karte und der Soundchip die gleichen Treiber?
Denn mittlerweile habe ich mich an den Console Starter und den Crystalizer gewöhnt und möchte da keine Veränderung mehr.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Oktober 2011)

Die onboard Soundkarte ist nicht so gut wie die Xtreme Music. Ganz klar die Xtreme Music behalten. Die Software ist in etwa die selbe.


----------



## -MIRROR- (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir heute morgen mal das Overclockin-Special in der PCGH 10/2011 DVD angesehen. Da habe ich mir ein paar Stichpunkte gemacht und wollte jetzt endlich mal ausprobieren meine CPU richtig zu übertakten. Letzte Woche habe ich einfach mal das Tool ASUSV EVO ausprobiert, wo mein 1055T auf 3,25GHz übertaktet wurde.

Ich habe nach ein wenig herumprobieren meinen 1055T auf 3,5119 GHz getaktet bei einer Spannung von 1,4V. Mein Bus Speed liegt bei 250,8 mhz und mein HT Link bei 2257,5MHz. Sind diese Werte in Ordnung? 

Die DRAM Frquenzy liegt jetzt bei 836,1 MHz. Und die Timings habe ich jetzt auf 7-8-7-22 gestellt. Seit 40 Minuten läuft Prime95 jetzt stabil (self-Test).

Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom Übertakten, ich habe es oft versucht zu verstehen, in der Praxis erschien mir aber immer alles unnachvollziehbar. Das Praxis-Video, auch wenn es UEFi am Crosshair V war, konnte ich jetzt vieles genauso wiederfinden und so auch mal richtig ausprobieren. Anscheinend mit Erfolg.

Im Video wurde gesagt, dass man, wenn man mehr als 300MHz übertaktet, auch weitere Einstellungen vornehmen muss. habe mir jetzt nicht gemerkt inwiefern und so. 

Ich konnte den Bus Speed nicht auf 260 setzen, dann hat Windows gar nicht es gestartet. War es nötig die Timings umzustellen? 

Und sind die 836MHz viel? Also wie viel sind das denn jetzt? Standard waren DDR3-1333MHz. 
Da muss man ja i-wie umrechnen...

Schade war halt, dass im Video ein UEFI genutzt wurde und eine BE-CPU. Also wurde per Multiplikator einfach übertaktet. Das hat mir zusammen mit dme schönen übersichtlichen UEFI schon ziemlich gefallen. 

Ich würde eben gerne 3,6GHz haben wollen. Der RAM sollte auch schneller werden. Die Spannung möglichst niedrig halten dabei, aber stabil. Und es sollen auch die richtigen Einstellungen eingestellt sein, nicht dass mir wegen einer aktivierten/deaktivierten Einstellung meine CPU oder gar mehr kaputt geht.

Ihr habt da doch sicher eine ganze Menge Hinweise, dnen perfekt ist mein System damit jetzt sicher noch nicht. Dafür läuft es aber auf 3,5GHz anstatt bei 2,8GHz (25% Steigerung ca.) stabil.

Core Temp zeigt mir jedoch keine Temperatur mehr an...


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du richtig übertakten willst, nutze das BIOS/UEFI dafür.
Es fehlen Info's nur NB/CPU-NB^^. 
Die Werte sind ok. Wenn man Benchmarks macht, ansonsten sinnfrei.
836,1 MHz bedeuten das du DDR3-1672er eingestellt hast. DDR3-1333 durch 2 sind 667 MHz . Den Ram mit memtest86 testen wär besser. Und Prime sollte viel länger laufen.

Nimm mal HWMonitor und/oder AIDA64 zum auslesen.

Lad mal bitte ein paar Screenshots hoch, danke.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Oktober 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig übertakten willst, nutze das BIOS/UEFI dafür.
> Es fehlen Info's nur NB/CPU-NB^^.
> Die Werte sind ok. Wenn man Benchmarks macht, ansonsten sinnfrei.
> 836,1 MHz bedeuten das du DDR3-1672er eingestellt hast. DDR3-1333 durch 2 sind 667 MHz . Den Ram mit memtest86 testen wär besser. Und Prime sollte viel länger laufen.
> ...



ok, habe mal 2 Screenshots hochgeladen. AIDA64 ist echt äußerst empfehlenswert.

Wenn die Werte "ok" sind, warum sinnfrei? Bei 6 Kernen mit 2,8GHz kann man mit OC schon gut was herausholen. ^^

Danke, jetzt weiß ich wieder, wie das DDR3-XXXX zustande kam. 

memtest86 ist gar nicht das Beste. In der letzten DVD von PCGH war auch ein PDF-Artikel zu Stabilitätstests, da konnte man auch sehen, dass Prime Blend z.B. den Speicher besser auf stabilität testet. (Bei Memtest86 hätte der RAM als Beispiel noch bestanden, bei prime nicht).

Im Anhang die 2 Screenshots.


MFG -MIRROR-


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du noch "Sensor" hochladen? 
Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus bei Blend?
Wenn dir die MINFPS wichtig ist, dann ists ok.
Memtest benutze ich nur wenn ich die Latenzen prüfe ansonsten nehme ich AIDA64 Stress Memory (unter Werkzeuge) oder Prime95.
Die NB kann bei der Spannung locker auf 2,4 GHz eingestellt werden.



Spoiler



Noch mehr Info's zu DDR3-SDRAM




Für die Zukunft empfehle ich dir k10stat wenn du trotz OC Strom sparen willst. + Anleitung


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Oktober 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Kannst du noch "Sensor" hochladen?
> Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus bei Blend?
> Wenn dir die MINFPS wichtig ist, dann ists ok.
> Memtest benutze ich nur wenn ich die Latenzen prüfe ansonsten nehme ich AIDA64 Stress Memory (unter Werkzeuge) oder Prime95.
> ...



klar, siehe Anhang. 
Die Temperaturen habe sich ab 40 min. nicht mehr verändert.

MINFPS = Minimum FPS oder was meinst du? -bzw. inw elchem zusammenhang ? 

Ein paar Fotos von den BIOS-Einstellungen poste ich gleich.

Das mit k10stat und so habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Aber da sPrinzip ist doch eig., dass man mit möglichst niedriger Spannung, möglichst effektiven Takt gewinnt. Und ich möchte zwischen 3,4 und 3,6GHz erreichen.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier sind die Fotos der BIOS-Einstellungen im Anhang. Ich habe nochmal den CPU/NB Takt und den HT Link Speed erhöht auf 2250MHz.

Ich werde mich wohl nochmal mit RAM-OC beschäftigen. Das bringt ja schon etwas 


Nebenfrage: Was weiß man denn schon alles zur Funktionalität des neuen BIOS im bezug zu den Bulldozern. Was gibt es für Nachteile, beim Crosshair IV zu bleiben? Würde dnan gerne auf den Bulldozer aufrüsten wollen in einer BE-Edition, aber das Board behalten...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Oktober 2011)

Genau die Minimum FPS hab ich gemeint.  Mit Steigendem CPU-Takt steigt auch die MIN FPS in Spielen. Die Grafikkarte kann sich "entfalten". 
Da du bestimmt nicht nicht über Offset OCst, ist ja die Stromsparfunktion gezwungenermaßen deaktiviert. Das kannst du mit k10stat wieder beheben. Mit k10stat kannst du übertakten und Stromsparmodi nutzen. Die sogar Effizienter ist als die Hauseigene (wenn richtig eingestellt).
Den CPU NB Takt ist mit Standardspannung auch mit 2,6 GHz stabil, der HT Link kannst du auf 2000 lassen. NB-OC wirkt sich Positiv aufs Ram aus. Und dein Ram langweilt sich noch.
Wenn du die F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH hast, dann ham wa die selben.  (Das heißt, die gehen gut)

Zwecks Bulldozer, Nachteile sind die Energieoptionen (nicht ganz so sparsam wie auf AM3+ Boards) und Erweiterungen/Befehlssätze können nicht alle genutzt werden. Wenn du genaueres wissen willst, frage Morgen mal im Asus Support Thread nach. #


Spoiler



*CL6 mit 666 MHz *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Mit NB OC*


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. Oktober 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Genau die Minimum FPS hab ich gemeint.  Mit Steigendem CPU-Takt steigt auch die MIN FPS in Spielen. Die Grafikkarte kann sich "entfalten".
> Da du bestimmt nicht nicht über Offset OCst, ist ja die Stromsparfunktion gezwungenermaßen deaktiviert. Das kannst du mit k10stat wieder beheben. Mit k10stat kannst du übertakten und Stromsparmodi nutzen. Die sogar Effizienter ist als die Hauseigene (wenn richtig eingestellt).
> Den CPU NB Takt ist mit Standardspannung auch mit 2,6 GHz stabil, der HT Link kannst du auf 2000 lassen. NB-OC wirkt sich Positiv aufs Ram aus. Und dein Ram langweilt sich noch.
> Wenn du die F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH hast, dann ham wa die selben.  (Das heißt, die gehen gut)
> ...



Alles klar. Wusste ich und eben die Minimum FPS sind mir wichtig, weil ich im Shooter z.B. möglichst wneig Downs haben will. und generell soll meine Phantom ja sich richtig austoben dürfen. 

Nein, nicht Offset. Noch bissl heikel das ganze für einen OC-Anfänger, hm? 
Haste ja gesehen, steht bei mir Manual.

Ich blicke bei k10stat nicht so durch, für mich sieht das aus wie ein begrenztes CPU-Z mit nem Fenster wo man Häkchen machen kann, aber keiner weiß, was das das heißen soll. ^^

Meine CPU-Spannung ist ja aber nicht mehr Standard. Wie sollen dann 2,6GHz gehen? Ich meine... ich kanns ja ausprobieren. 
Genau den RAM habe ich. Was kann ich bei dem dnen noch anstellen, dass er sich nicht langweilt, aber auch nicht riskant auf Langzeit läuft? 

Morgen werden sie vorgestellt, bin ja schon gespannt. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich nen Bulldozer holen soll. Die CPU verbraucht ja auch so schon genug Strom und der 1055T eignet sich eig. super.

So wie ich es herausbekommen habe, soll der eine Pin noch gar nicht wirklich etwas bewirken, außer Geld.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Oktober 2011)

Dann wär noch die Frage welche Shooter du Spielst? Am besten du postest deine aktuelle Spieleliste.

Offset OC ist grad für "Anfänger" gut geeignet, da man da noch die Energiesparfunktion hat. Ich OCe ausschließlich mit "-" Offset (Undervolting). Auf gut deutsch, die CPU kann da noch runtertakten wenn man die Leistung nicht braucht, und die Spannung senkt sich automatisch. Wenn du aber auf "Manual" stellst deaktivierst du automatsich die Stromsparfunktion (deswegen hab ich dir k10stat nahegelegt). Leider fehlen noch Bilder zu deinen Bioseinstellungen.
Mit k10stat kannst du deinen eigenen Energiesparplan erstellen. Das heißt das du erst mal testen musst bei wieviel MHz welche Spannung benötigt. Zeitaufwendig, aber es lohnt sich. Google kstat Anleitungen

Die 2,6 GHz NB gehen locker.  Hat aber nix mit der CPUVcore zu tun. (Ich hab CPU/NB auf 1.11V runtergestellt und NB auf 1.02V runtergestellt und kann trotzdem 2,4 GHz NB Takt  24/7 fahren.)
850 MHz (DDR3 1700) sollten locker gehen mit den Ripjaws, wobei ich da nicht von mir auf andere schließen darf. G.Skill RipJaws 1333 CL7 F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH im Test
 
Das Problem sind die Qualitätsschwankungen bei der Herstellung, es wird nicht mehr vorselektiert (bzw. Selektiert werden nur Previewprodukte). Somit ist es reine glückssache oder Pech wie gut oder schlecht sich die Hardware Ocen lässt. Das einzigste was ich dir ans Herz legen kann, testen testen testen. 

Lass die Finger vom Bulldozer wenn du einen X6 hast, das ist DIE Regel die ich jedem empfehlen kann. Spar das Geld auf eine Graka der übernächsten Generation.


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Oktober 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Dann wär noch die Frage welche Shooter du Spielst? Am besten du postest deine aktuelle Spieleliste.



BFBC2 bzw. BF3. ; SHIFT 2 ; Diablo III. Das erden die Spiele, die ich ab jetzt ca. mit der Zeit zu 99% spielen werde. Aber egal, ich will ein wenig OC haben. Also 3,4/3,4GHz wären doch schon etwas. RAM natürlich mit, ist klar.



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Offset OC ist grad für "Anfänger" gut geeignet, da man da noch die Energiesparfunktion hat. Ich OCe ausschließlich mit "-" Offset (Undervolting). Auf gut deutsch, die CPU kann da noch runtertakten wenn man die Leistung nicht braucht, und die Spannung senkt sich automatisch. Wenn du aber auf "Manual" stellst deaktivierst du automatsich die Stromsparfunktion (deswegen hab ich dir k10stat nahegelegt). Leider fehlen noch Bilder zu deinen Bioseinstellungen.
> Mit k10stat kannst du deinen eigenen Energiesparplan erstellen. Das heißt das du erst mal testen musst bei wieviel MHz welche Spannung benötigt. Zeitaufwendig, aber es lohnt sich.



Hmm, komisch, das kam im Video anders herüber. Also ich tendiere eher zu Offset, so viel Feintuning brauche ich dann doch nicht, ich denke, dass mir in Sachen Strom sparen die Automatik reicht. 



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Die 2,6 GHz NB gehen locker.  Hat aber nix mit der CPUVcore zu tun. (Ich hab CPU/NB auf 1.11V runtergestellt und NB auf 1.02V runtergestellt und kann trotzdem 2,4 GHz NB Takt  24/7 fahren.)
> 850 MHz (DDR3 1700) sollten locker gehen mit den Ripjaws, wobei ich da nicht von mir auf andere schließen darf. G.Skill RipJaws 1333 CL7 F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH im Test
> 
> Das Problem sind die Qualitätsschwankungen bei der Herstellung, es wird nicht mehr vorselektiert (bzw. Selektiert werden nur Previewprodukte). Somit ist es reine glückssache oder Pech wie gut oder schlecht sich die Hardware Ocen lässt. Das einzigste was ich dir ans Herz legen kann, testen testen testen.
> ...



Bis jetzt waren nur 2500MHz anwählbar. Wäre natürlich schon wünschenswert, dass solche Werte wie bei dir auch möglich sind 24/7. Denke nicht, dass ich pech habe. ^^

Das mit dem Bulldozer war auch nur ein Gedanke, nachdem ich mit PCGH_Raff geschrieben hatte... Egal, ich bleibe ja auch bei meinem, evtl. wenn es mal sich anbietet, nehm ich den 1100T BE 




EDIT: Interessant finde ich ja auch, dass AIDA64 anzeigt, 3300MHz wäre der Ausgangstakt von meinem 1055T. Dabei ist das nur, wenn ich den 1055T mit Turbo an hätte im Standard.


----------



## bytefuzzy (14. Oktober 2011)

_Hallo CHIVF Besitzer,

es gibt ein neues BIOS für ASUS Crosshair IV Formula -> 2002 vom 10.10.2011_ 
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/

_Auch schon auf der Homepage bei Asus eingetragen:_
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

Crosshair IV Formula 2002 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support

_grEEtz_
*fuzzy*


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

bytefuzzy schrieb:


> _Hallo CHIVF Besitzer,
> 
> es gibt ein neues BIOS für ASUS Crosshair IV Formula -> 2002 vom 10.10.2011_
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/
> ...



Mist hab ein Tag zu früh ein Bios update gemacht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (18. Oktober 2011)

Soo, ich hab dann mal aus Spaß noch auf 2002 upgedatet. Kennt ihr die Neuerungen & Fixes ?

Habe bis jetzt keine Probleme mit der Version gehabt.


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Oktober 2011)

Heyho wollt mich auch mal einmischen 

Ich hab mein Ram von 1333 auf 1600 mhz gestellt und da kam diese Meldung "Möchten sie das die Spannung automatisch angehoben wird wenn die Standardspannung nicht reicht?" da hab ich jetzt mal ja gecklickt und jetzt hat er sie von 1.55 auf 1. gestellt.. Das kommt mir rect viel vor.. habe 2x4 GB DDR3 1333 Kingston Value Ram (ohne Heatspreader oder irgendwas )
Ist 1.8 okay oder sollte ich weniger geben?


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Oktober 2011)

Bloß nicht automatisch machen lassen! Selber einstellen. Maximal auf 1.65V!
Wenn du die KVR1333D3N9K2 hast, laufen die auch mit 1.5V bei DDR3 1600 (800 MHz).

@ -MIRROR- 
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs.


----------



## Crenshaw (18. Oktober 2011)

Hab ichs mir doch gedacht, auch beim Ram sind automatisches Overclocking Müll  Danke auf jeden Fall 

Standard waren sogar nur 1.5 Volt. Steht jetzt auf 1.57 und ich lass Prime über Nacht mal laufen 
gute Nacht euch


----------



## DEU01 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Formula IV Profis!

Ich habe über die SuFu versucht mal das Problem mit den NB-Temperaturen näher zu checken. Ähm, kann jemand von euch mir das Problem vllt nochmal genau erklären? Ich habe bei SpeedFan auch ca. 60° im Durchschnitt (ohne CPU-OC), das ist doch zu viel oder? Das Board sitzt in einem BigTower mit ausreichendem Airflow. Hab da was von evtl fehlender WLP gelesen??? 

Sorry wenn das hier schon durchgekaut wurde aber ich bin wohl echt zu blöd für die SuFu... (oder zu ungeduldig)


----------



## Crenshaw (22. Oktober 2011)

DEU01 schrieb:


> Hallo Formula IV Profis!
> 
> Ich habe über die SuFu versucht mal das Problem mit den NB-Temperaturen näher zu checken. Ähm, kann jemand von euch mir das Problem vllt nochmal genau erklären? Ich habe bei SpeedFan auch ca. 60° im Durchschnitt (ohne CPU-OC), das ist doch zu viel oder? Das Board sitzt in einem BigTower mit ausreichendem Airflow. Hab da was von evtl fehlender WLP gelesen???
> 
> Sorry wenn das hier schon durchgekaut wurde aber ich bin wohl echt zu blöd für die SuFu... (oder zu ungeduldig)



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...eraturprobleme-beim-crosshair-iv-formula.html

Da steht das die Abstandshalter bei einigen Boards falsch sind sodass die den Kühler von der NB weghalten


----------



## -MIRROR- (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal mit AIDA64 ausgelesen. Nach 3 Stunden spielen, hat meine Northbridge eine Temperatur von 72°C ! 

Muss ich jetzt meinen PC außeinanderbauen, schauen ob die Schrauben sitzen und dann eben wieder einbauen ?!


----------



## Crenshaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Ja oder einschicken! Aber 72 Grad ist sogar noch ganz gut.. (also dafür das der Kühler nicht sitzt). Abbauen Schrauben richtig machen und richtige WLP drauf!


----------



## DEU01 (22. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die fixe Antwort! Werde mir die Links mal reinziehen. 

Edit: Alles klar, jetzt würde mich nur mal interessieren wie die Durchschnittstemps bei normalem Airflow TATSÄCHLICH sein müssten. Sind 40° wirklich erreichbar?

Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe, bin ich mit 60° bei Vollast (Prime und FurMark) ja durchaus im grünen Bereich oder?


----------



## Crenshaw (22. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir wird sie in Prime und Super pi nicht über 45 Grad.. Aber andere Leute haben berichtet das es bis zu 95 Grad geht.. Aber ich denke auch 60 Grad sind nicht okay.. Wollte nur sagen das die Temperatur dafür, das kein Kühler drauf ist, doch eigentlich gut ist


----------



## DEU01 (22. Oktober 2011)

Kannste bitte mal Deine Settings nebst Hardware und Kühlung posten, dann weiß ich ob Aufwand - Nutzen im Verhältnis stehen oder ich mit 60° leben werde bzw. muss?


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ein ganz normales Crosshair IV Formula mit Standardkühler. Alles auf nem Benchtable! Also wird direkt mit Raumluft gekühlt  außerdem hängt halb über dem Kühler der Prolimatech Genesis! Der kühlt hauptsächlich den Block mt den Vrms aber duch die Heatpipe müsste sich die "Kühle" doc verbreiten oder? Naja er hängt sowieso halb drüber also bläst nen Lüfter mehr oder weniger drauf  Daher hab ich denk ich mal so gute Temps.. Die NB läuft übrigens übertaktet mit 2400 mhz bei mir


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2011)

Meine Northbrigde wird laut Aida64 im Normalbetrieb (Surfen, Musik hören, einige Programme) je nach Umgebungstemperatur zwischen 38 und 40°C warm. Unter Last im Sommer komme ich auf ca 45°C. Die CPU wird per Wasser gekühlt, sodass kein Luftstrom vom CPU-Kühler über die MB-Kühler strömt. 
Deshalb würde ich sagen, dass 72°C ungewöhnlich viel sind. Eine Demontage des Kühlers und eine andere WLP sollten das Problem aber lösen.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja denke ich auch!  Und falls falsche Abstandshalter verbaut sind, diese abfeilen oder austauschen! Laut Asus Support bleibt die Garantie bestehen solang du nichts auf dem Mobo zerkratzt


----------



## DEU01 (23. Oktober 2011)

Na dann bin ich wohl einer von den Kandidaten, wo der Kühler zumindest halb aufsitzt  ... ich such mal den Feinwerkzeugkasten raus.  Auch wenn jeder in diesem Forum auf basteln steht, kommt an dieser Stelle ein *Pfui* in Richtung Asus! Ist ja kein Board welches nur einmal verkauft wurde... Tsss 

Edit: So´nen How-to mit Bildern gibbet nich oder?


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

War nen Produktionsfehler der Firma das war nicht von Asus geplant  Wann hast du dein Board denn gekauft?


----------



## DEU01 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ähhhm so vor ca. 3 Monaten...


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Hmm :/ Neu? Wo? Der Fehler ist eigentlich schon lange bekannt.. ICh hab meins im Mai gekauft und das hatte den Fehler nicht ehr..

Edit: Ein How To zum Bilderupload hier im Forum? Gibts natürlich! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...im-forum-altes-klassisches-upload-system.html


----------



## DEU01 (23. Oktober 2011)

Muss ich mal die Rechnung rauskramen, ich ziehe gerade um und poste per Schlepptop. Aber is ja auch egal, selbst wenn das Board da 1 Jahr auf Lager lag isses echt Murks. 
Hehe, ich meinte eigentlich ein How-to zum Beheben des Fehlers. Aber es ist ja ausführlich beschrieben. Würde mich echt mal interessieren wie viel Leute, alleine aus dem Forum hier, das Problem haben.

Hier ist wohl schön zu erkennen wo das Problem liegt: 

http://www.madshrimps.be/files/imag...-890FX-Motherboard-Review-leeghoofd-31389.jpg

Genug der Rumheulerei, Ergebnisse müssen her. Danke für eure Unterstützung an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Ach soo ein How To  Google mal habs schon gesehen.. 

Hier hab ich eins gefunden!  [Official] Asus CrossHair IV Formula/Extreme Club - Page 63 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## DEU01 (23. Oktober 2011)

Yah great! That´s what I was looking for! Fat thanks to you and hopefully looking foreward for my metal file. Cooler Job der echt aufwendig werden kann. Aber das Prinzip ist klar. Wenn der Kontakt hergestellt ist werde ich mal die Temps mit Deinen vergleichen und wehe das passt dann nicht! 

Hier, nochmal´ne blöde Frage: Einfach´n großdimensioniertes Wärmeleitpad dazwischen oder lieber´ne Paste???


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann hab ich halt einfach das bessere Mobo  Also ich muss sagen das ich mit dem Board vollkommen zufrieden bin  
Vor allem die Bios Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die super Lüfterstuerung und die Spannungsmesspunkte sowie die Taster zum Starten und so wieter finde ich sehr praktisch! 
Jetzt sollen die nur noch ne Uefi Version dafür rausbringen


----------



## DEU01 (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu! Ich liebe das Board auch! Und alle die es tun, feilen gerne so´ne olle Schraube ab um sich all die anderen Vorteile zu erhalten!


----------



## bytefuzzy (23. Oktober 2011)

DEU01 schrieb:


> ...
> ......
> Hier, nochmal´ne blöde Frage: Einfach´n großdimensioniertes Wärmeleitpad dazwischen oder lieber´ne Paste???


 
Also ich würde auf jeden Fall vom Wärmeleitpad abraten. 
Mit *Paste* machst du nichts falsch. [lässt sich jederzeit mit etwas *Prophanol* wieder reinigen] Pads fressen sich mit der Zeit in die Oberfläche ein.

oki doki
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## DEU01 (23. Oktober 2011)

bytefuzzy schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf jeden Fall vom Wärmeleitpad abraten.
> Mit *Paste* machst du nichts falsch. [lässt sich jederzeit mit etwas *Prophanol* wieder reinigen] Pads fressen sich mit der Zeit in die Oberfläche ein.
> 
> oki doki
> _*fuzzy*_


 
Danke, hab gestern auch paar schlechte reviews gelesen. Na dann mit Paste. wenn ich dran denk mach ich mal paar Bilder von der Aktion.


----------



## Schiassomat (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab da mal ne Frage, weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier her oder in eine OC Rubrik gehört.

Habe auch das super Tolle Croshair Formular4 und wollte jetzt mal ein wenig versuchen was das übertakten der NB so bringt, bin daher mit der Spannung von 1,15V auf 1,22V gegangen und hab die NB Frequenz auf 2400Mhz angehoben.

Jetzt gibt mir Pc Probe folgende Werte aus, NB 1,26V  hab die Spannung im Bios aber auf manuel gestellt und eine Temp von 45°C.

Nach 2maligem durchlauf von 3D Mark 11 hat die NB dann 52°C.

Meine Fragen: Sind zum einen dei Spannungswerte noch im Grünen bereich und zum anderen welch Temps sind noch als Normal anzusehen?
                    Wie äussert sich ein zu hohes MHz zu Spannungs verhältnis bei der NB bzw könnte ich noch höher takten.
                    Was ist so die max Tem was ne NB aushält.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

Für 2400mhz brauchste keine Spannungserhöhung  Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen 

Deine Temps sind normal und im Rahmen.
Absturz/Bluescreens! Ja auf ca. 2600 ohne Spannungserhöhung sollten drin sein.
Naja bei einigen läufts ja mit 90  Aber dadurch verkürzt sich lie Lebenszeit des Chips natürlich! Ich denke 60 Grad sind noch okay..


----------



## bytefuzzy (23. Oktober 2011)

_Für die, die's interessiert.

Es gibt ein neues BIOS für ASUS Crosshair IV Formula -> 2002 vom 10.10.2011_ 
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/

_Auch schon auf der Homepage bei Asus eingetragen:_
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS Crosshair IV Formula

Crosshair IV Formula 2002 BIOS
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability
3. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support

_grEEtz_
*fuzzy*


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

bytefuzzy schrieb:


> _Für die, die's interessiert.
> 
> Es gibt ein neues BIOS für ASUS Crosshair IV Formula -> 2002 vom 10.10.2011_
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/
> ...



Wurde ein zwei Seiten vorher schon besprochen


----------



## Schiassomat (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Crenshaw
Schon mal danke für die Info.

Hab da noch eine dumme frage.
was ist der unterschied zwischen CPU/NB Voltage hab 1,38Vund der NB Voltage hab 1,18V?

Hab jetzt auf 2600MHz getaktet.


----------



## Crenshaw (23. Oktober 2011)

weiß ich nicht genau.. Ich hab nur Cpu und NB Woltage  Nein Spaß  Aber die CPu/nb kannste einfach lassen denk ich mal


----------



## Schiassomat (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt noch mal ein wenig rum Experimentiert und hab noch mal alles auf Auto gestellt, danach hat das Bios Auromatisch auf CPU/NB 1,11V gestellt.
Hab jetzt auf 1,15V gestellt und leuft derweil stabil in Prime Crysis2 und Hard Reset.
Die Temps der NB ändern sich dadurch aber nicht.
Gehe aber mal davon aus dass 1,38Veindeutich zu hoch sind da ab 1,2V der gelbe Bereich bei mir beginnt, das Status LED für CPU sowie für NB waren aber Grün.
Komisch ist bei meinem MOBO auch dass die RAM Spannung bei einem 1,5V RAM automatisch auf 1,68V hoch geht mit den Standard 1600MHz und 9 9 9 24 Timings, wenn ich auf 1,6v runter gehe dann bekomme ich bei Hard Reset und Crysis2 ein Standbild und muss das prog mit dem Taskmanager beenden.
Die RAM Temps liegen bei 40 bis 50°C laut IR Thermometer.

Könnte das mit nem BIOS Update zu beheben sein?
Wenns nicht unbedingt sein muss möchte ich das BIOS eher nicht Updaten da ich immer von dem Moto Never change a running system ausgehe.
Muss noch dazu erwehnen dass mein CPU mit nem Multi von 20 auf 4GHz bei 1,4Vcore läuft.


----------



## Cyris (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier auch mal ein weiteres BIOS für das Crosshair IV mit Retail BD-Support und einigen Verbesserungen zum 3017er.

*Crosshair IV-Formula-ASUS-3027*
CHIV3027


----------



## bytefuzzy (1. November 2011)

Cyris schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein weiteres BIOS für das Crosshair IV mit Retail BD-Support und einigen Verbesserungen zum 3017er.
> 
> *Crosshair IV-Formula-ASUS-3027*
> CHIV3027


 
Wo stammt das denn her? Bitte um Quellenangabe. Wäre interessant zu wissen.  Auch Beta??
Weder auf der ftp- noch der Homepage-Seite von Asus CHIVF taucht dieses BIOS auf.

grEEtz
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## Cyris (4. November 2011)

Es gibt keine direkte Quelle, man bekommt ein Beta oder Support Bios, entweder direkt vom Support oder nach einer Zeit auch als Final vom Server.
Wenn ich Google finde ich auch diesen Thread *hier*, wo ein ASUS Mitarbeiter das Bios selbst verlinkt.


----------



## mrpendulum (5. November 2011)

Hallo kurze Frage über das Asus Crosshair IV Formula: 

Ist es möglich zwei Nvidias mit SLI zu betreiben? Ich habe von einem SLI Patch gehört! Leider habe ich keine Infos gefunden. Könnte mir jemand da helfen? Sonst kaufe ich mir eine DualGPU  Da ich aber schon eine GTX560 TI habe sehe ich eher einen geldrauswurf!


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

Von so eim Patch hab ich ja nice was gehört.. 

aber ich hab ihn gefunden  
HyperSLI (Enabling SLI on non-sli motherboards) - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## mrpendulum (5. November 2011)

Ja ich meinte mehr ob ich mit dem Asus Crosshair IV Forumula 2 Nvidias benutzen kann. Oder brauch ich dort irgendwie einen SLI Patch etc. ???http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003F8SNBM


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

Ja du brauchst den Patch den ich dir da verlinkt habe sonst gehts nicht


----------



## mrpendulum (5. November 2011)

Muss ich bei der Insterlation irgendwas beachten? Ist das ein Leistungsnachteil gegenüber anderen Boards? Noch etwas muss ich den PCIE Slot 1 und 3 nehmen oder ist mir da freihe wahl gelassen? Denn es sieht wohl mit Netzteil ein wenig eng aus!

Danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

Ich empfehle dringend diese Slots zu nehmen! Sonst kannst dudie zweite nur mit 4 Lanes betreiben und das ist zu wenig. Vor der Instellation muss beachtet sein das das virtual dings im bios aktiviwert ist. Steht alles auf der verlinkten Seite 

Oh und natürlich: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## mrpendulum (5. November 2011)

Vielen Dank digga, hast mir eine menge ärger erspart !


----------



## Crenshaw (5. November 2011)

Bitteschön  

Hier kann man die 1.5 Beta Version runterladen: Index of /

Vielen Dank an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/54670-a-meier-ps3.html 
Die 1.0 findal (die er problemlos bentutzt will er mir noch per email schicken  Ich uppe sie dann auf eim Server 

http://acbwebsite.lima-city.de/ Hier ist mal die 1.0 Final 

(Passwort auf Nachfrage per PN oder Code lesen )


----------



## DEU01 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Crosshair-Fans,

ich stelle gerade fest ich habe den Temperatur-Check wohl an der falschen Stelle gepostet... 

Hier mal mein Post an einer dunklen, eingestaubten Ecke des Forums...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/135659-asus-crosshair-iv-formula-chipsatz-temperauren.html


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. November 2011)

Könntest du bitte noch mit HWMonitor auslesen und Screenshot hochladen?

Wo liest du 1.55V? Speedfan liest 1.11V aus. Falls du nicht übertaktest kannst du die NB Manuell auf 1V stellen.


----------



## DEU01 (14. November 2011)

@ Snef: HW - Monitor: Siehe Pics, die Temps stimmen! Und wie gesagt, mit dem NB-Kühler kannste Spiegeleier braten! 

Muss ich mit leben oder? Was ich so komisch finde, alle anderen Temps sind meiner Meinung nach tip-top für das System... nur NB u. SB heben sich unangenehm ab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. November 2011)

Das liegt daran das der Kühler nicht richtig aufliegt. War bei mir genauso, hab mit nem Kumpel zusammen den Kühler abgemacht und die Schrauben abgefeilt. Oder du kaufst gleich die kürzeren. 
Man kann auch noch den Kühler anschleifen wenn man richtige WLP benutzen möchte.


[Official] Asus CrossHair IV Formula/Extreme Club


----------



## Crenshaw (15. November 2011)

Ich dachte er hat schon geguckt ob der Kühler aufliegt und das tat er doch


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. November 2011)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ich dachte er hat schon geguckt ob der Kühler aufliegt und das tat er doch


 
Stimmt. Aber die Temperaturen sagen aber was anderes aus.
Bitte auch mal mit Asus PC Probe II auslesen und Posten.


----------



## DEU01 (15. November 2011)

Ich habe es gecheckt, die Temps gleichen sich auf´s Grad genau! Auch die Spannungen werden mit Probe II identisch zu Speedfan ausgelesen. Ich fasse das mal zusammen, falls noch jemand eine Idee hat- her damit! 
1. Kühlkörperkontakt zu NB und SB gecheckt - passt! Unterschied zu vorher durch Arctic Silver WLP ca. 2-3° 
2. Die Temperatur des Kühlkörpers entspricht fühlbar den Kerntemperaturen von NB u. SB- naja o.k. für´n Spiegelei reicht es nicht aber ohne Quark, der Kühler ist wirklich verdammt heiß!
3. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende, liegts vielleicht an Crossfire?. Wenn ich mal viel Zeit und Lust habe suche ich mal einen Tempfühler und klemme ihn auf den NB-Kühler, dann sehe ich mal über Probe den Unterschied von Kern zu Kühlkörper.

Bisher danke für euren Support!


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. November 2011)

Liegt am Crossfire, die zwei 6870er heizen deinem Board ordentlich ein. Da hilft nur den Luftzug bzw. die Luftzufuhr zu erhöhen. Sprich, der Airflow deines Gehäuses sollte noch oder wenn überhaupt optimiert werden.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (16. November 2011)

Guten morgen, ich wollte mal fragen wie hoch man die Northbridge auf einem Crosshair (bei alltagstauglicher Spannung) meistens bringen kann 

Wenn da locker über 3GHz meistens möglich sind, würde ich mir nämlich so ein Schmuckstück statt meines 890-gpa ud3h holen


----------



## Crenshaw (16. November 2011)

Hast ne Pm  Aber wozu der Takt überhaupt?


----------



## bytefuzzy (17. November 2011)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Guten morgen, ich wollte mal fragen wie hoch man die Northbridge auf einem Crosshair (bei alltagstauglicher Spannung) meistens bringen kann
> 
> Wenn da locker über 3GHz meistens möglich sind, würde ich mir nämlich so ein Schmuckstück statt meines 890-gpa ud3h holen


 
Bei mir bekommt die NB im 24/7 Betrieb 2600MHz, siehe screen
Bild: cpu-znbfr.chivfrldwi.jpg - abload.de

oki doki
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. November 2011)

Vielen Dank, Crenshaw hat bereits ein wenig für mich rumprobiert


----------



## Cyris (18. November 2011)

Das Bios befindet sich jetzt auch auf dem FTP Server von ASUS.

Meine 24/7 Test-Settings (3027)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. November 2011)

Hast du dafür die NB-Spannung erhöhen müssen?


----------



## Cyris (18. November 2011)

Ja auf 1.31V um HT/NB stabil zu bekommen. Das System läuft schon seit einiger Zeit ohne Probleme mit der Spannung, ich muss aber dazu sagen, das mein Mainboard Wassergekühlt ist und es maximal 35c° erreicht.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (19. November 2011)

Da sind schon sehr schöne Werte, ich musste meinem Gigybyte 890 UD3H schon 1,41V geben, und hatte trotzdem bei 2,8GHz sporadische Abstürze...

Ich werde mir wohl bei der nächsten Gelegenheit ein Crosshair holen


----------



## Chris80 (21. November 2011)

Hi,

folgendes Problem. Bios Update mit Version 3027 ( steht ja nicht explizit, dass es nicht für ältere CPus verwendet werden soll/ habe einen X4 965 BE; bei der Version 3017 steht hingegen das es nur für Bulldozer AM3+ ist); nun schwarzer Bildschirm. Motherboard CD eingelegt nichts passiert. Bios UPdate wurde erfolgreich durchgeführt.
Lüfter laufen.

Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Crenshaw (21. November 2011)

Bios resetten?


----------



## Chris80 (21. November 2011)

was ist eigentlich besser?
Per Batterie oder Jumper?


----------



## Chris80 (21. November 2011)

Reicht es wenn ich den CMOS Button am I/O Panel drücke? Und wie lange dann?


----------



## Chris80 (21. November 2011)

Hi nochmal,

habe mal  den CMOS Button am I/O Panel gedrückt. LEDs gingen aus und danach wieder an.
Nun habe ich jedoch gesehen das der CPU-Lüfter nicht mehr läuft. Das drücken des CMOS Button hat zudem auch nichts genutzt. Es bleibt der schwarze Bildschirm. Gehäuslüfter laufen.


----------



## CSOger (22. November 2011)

Hallo!
Läuft der FX-8150 mit dem 3027 Bios?

*
*


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. November 2011)

Frag mal den Asus Support.


----------



## Cyris (25. November 2011)

Chris80 schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> habe mal  den CMOS Button am I/O Panel gedrückt. LEDs gingen aus und danach wieder an.
> Nun habe ich jedoch gesehen das der CPU-Lüfter nicht mehr läuft. Das drücken des CMOS Button hat zudem auch nichts genutzt. Es bleibt der schwarze Bildschirm. Gehäuslüfter laufen.


 
Beim Recovery mit der CD passiert auch nichts? CD rein und F2 drücken beim starten. Danach einen komplett Reset durchführen, Seite 2-26 Jumpern oder über das I/O-Panel, bei ausgeschalteten PC für 10sec.




CSO schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Läuft der FX-8150 mit dem 3027 Bios?
> 
> *
> *


 
Das 3027 ist wie es aussieht ein Bios für PII und BD Modelle, jedoch sind die BD Modelle noch im Beta Status, siehe Liste.


----------



## Daliaraptor (26. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Meine erste Nachricht hier.
Verzeiht mir, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Treat durch gelesen habe um eventuell mein Problem zu finden. Es sind einfach zu viele Beiträge.
Aber es scheint als wäre dies der Richtige Ort für meine Frage.
Ich habe das Formula IV einen PhenomII X6 1090T und eine HD 6950 2GB
Ich wollte meine CPU ein bisschen tunen und ja ich habe keine Ahnung von OC. Aber Asus hat da CPU Level Up und dieses Future bringt mir in IL2 CoD genau die Performance Steigerung die ich benötige, jedoch nur für ca. 2-5min und dann gehts ab in eien bluescreen den ich noch nie zuvor gesehn habe. Es scheint als würde der Rechner irgend ein Speichermodul testen 0-100% und dann schaltet der Rechner ab. Das Problem passiert wenn ich die CPU auf 3.7GH aber auch 3.9GH frisiere.
Könnte es sein, das eventuell die BIOS Version (08.00.15) vom 12.09.10 nicht kompatibel mit dem Prozessor für OC'ing ist?
Wenn ich den Level Up auf normal zurück stelle, ist das System wieder stabil. Oder ist CPU Level Up einfach ungeeignet?
Ich lasse auch Smartdoctor laufen um die VGA zu kitzeln 
Die Temperaturen sind unproblematisch alle unter 50°C
Hat jemand eine konstruktive Idee oder noch besser die gleiche Erfahrung, mit Lösung zum Problem?
Würde die Minidump Datei helfen? Aber das Ding will sich nicht öffnen lassen!

Beste Grüsse

Formula IV
HD 6950 2GB
PhenomII X6 1090t
Ram 2x4GB Corsair XMS 3 1666
Win 7 64


----------



## Crenshaw (26. November 2011)

Daliaraptor schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Meine erste Nachricht hier.
> Verzeiht mir, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Treat durch gelesen habe um eventuell mein Problem zu finden. Es sind einfach zu viele Beiträge.
> ...



Heyho willkommen hier 

Ich hatte diese Funktion auch mal angetestet und hatte die selben Probleme. Immer nur Blescreens.

Heute als "erfahrener" Übertakter kann ich sagen lass bloß die Hände von diesen Funktionen! Die töten dir gerne die Hardware! 

Wenn du übertakten willst ließ dich ein wenig in die Materie ein und lass dir hier helfen. Damit kriegst du die Werte stabil hin ohne (allzu) großes Risiko. 

Auch seltsam ist das du mehr Performance brauchst.. Der Prozessor sollte ja mal locker reichen! 

Wenn du Fragen zum Ocen hast dann schreib mir gerne ne PM oder eröffne einen neuen Fred 

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## Daliaraptor (27. November 2011)

@Crenshaw Vielen Dank für die schnelle und aufschlussreiche Antwort.
Ich nehme dein Ratschlag zu Herzen und lasse es sein.
IL2 CoD ist eine Flugsimulation die sehr Hardware hungrig ist und leider im Moment kein multicore unterstützt.
Darum, so denke ich, machen es die +600mb Takt aus. Auch in den Foren wurde gesagt das CPU Übertaktung eine sehr effiziente Leistungssteigerung herbeiführt. Ich klage hier auf hohem Niveau , aber kleine ruckler in einer Flugsim sind fatal.
Also wenn ich mich in die Materie des Übertaktens einlesen möchte, könntest du mir eine sinnvolle Quelle angeben?
Und ich würde dein Angebot gerne in Anspruch nehmen, wenn, was sicher ist, Fragen auftauchen.

Nochmals Danke und einen schönen Sonntag wünsch ich Dir.

Gruss


----------



## Crenshaw (27. November 2011)

Du kannst sonst den turbo Mode aktivieren 
Dann taktet er automatisch (aber trotzdem ordentlich!) bis zu drei Kerne (je nachdem welche bentutzt werden) hoch. Das ist in dem Fall viel besser!


----------



## Fine Arts (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
mein Pc läßt sich nicht Neustarten. Wenn ich im Windows auf neu starten klicke fährt der PC zwar runter und auch der Monitor geht aus aber der Computer läuft weiter.

Ich verwende Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit.
Als Hardware verwende ich: MB ASUS Crosshair Formula IV
CPU AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
RAM Team Elite 2x4GB
GPU  Radeon 2x HD 5770
HDD Samsung Spinpoint 1TB
Netzteil Corsair 600 W

Vielleicht weiß von Euch jemand Rat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bytefuzzy (7. Dezember 2011)

Dann versuch mal durch gedrückt halten des "Powerknopfes" den Rechner ganz abzuschalten.
Wenn er dann aus ist am Netzteil einmal ausschalten, wieder einschalten nach ein paar Sekunden und den Rechner normal starten.

Danach sollte eigentlich der Power- bzw. Reset-Knopf wieder seinen Dienst tuen. 

oki doki
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## Fine Arts (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht gehabt, ohne Erfolg.
Lass ich Ihn angeschalten ein Stück stehen, kommt dann das er einen EC Fehler hat und ich mich wegen des Extremen Fehlers an den Asus Support wenden soll.

Mittlerweile war ich beim Händler und habe es zurückgegeben, mitgenommen habe ich ein Crosshair V Formula 

Damit rennt er wie er soll

Viele Grüße


----------



## DEU01 (11. Dezember 2011)

*Welcher CPU-Kühler bei hohen RAMs*

Moinsen Crosshair- Fans,

auf Seite 93 habe ich das letzte Mal über meine chiplebensdauerunfreundlichen (was für ein Wort) NB- Temps berichtet. Meine NB hat sich zu Weihnachten bissel mehr Airflow gewünscht und ich habe gesagt: "Gut Schatz, wir versuchen mal einen Tower-CPU-Kühler..."

Ist: Corsair H 60 in einem Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » BitFenix Colossus Big-Tower RED LED WINDOW - black

Soll: Ein guter Towerkühler der auf dem Crosshair so montiert werden kann, dass der Airflow gen Gehäuserückseite geht.

Besonderheit: Ich habe die Corsair RAM mit den recht hohen Kühlkörpern verbaut !!!

Welche Kühler könnt ihr denn empfehlen??? Ob der hier passt? Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Noctua » Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU-Kühler - 2x120mm


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2011)

Der Noctua passt da locker rein. 
Bei einer Gehäuse-Breite von 245 mm gibts da kaum was, was nicht rein passt.
Du kannst dir mal den aktuellen P/L-Tipp von PCGH anschauen: Thermalright HR-02 Macho

Du könntest noch die genaue Bezeichnung deines Rams hinzufügen.


----------



## DEU01 (11. Dezember 2011)

Gehäuse passt, dit ist wirklich riiiiiiieeesig- aber die RAMs geben mir zu denken....


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht sonst den Prolimatech Genesis.. Da passen hohe drunter


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2011)

> Ich habe die Corsair RAM mit den recht hohen Kühlkörpern verbaut !!!


Es gibt da mehrere, hast du einen Link oder die genaue Produktbezeichnung? Dann kann ich dir auch sagen bzw. schreiben, obs passt oder nicht. 



> Vielleicht sonst den Prolimatech Genesis.. Da passen hohe drunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem stimme ich zu, hab trotz Ripjaws noch locker Platz.


----------



## DEU01 (11. Dezember 2011)

Corsair Vengeance... die sind ja doch schon bissel höher.

Den von euch empfohlenen guck ich mir mal an!


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Dezember 2011)

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 754/9XX (AMD) » Thermalright » Thermalright Archon Multisocket Cooler

Den Lüfter einfach auf der anderen Seite installieren und Luftrichtung beibehalten.


----------



## DEU01 (11. Dezember 2011)

Welcher ist denn von der Leistung her besser? Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Genesis mit dem Kühlkörperteil welches parallel zum Mainboard sitzt die warme Luft auf die RAMs bläst?


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja theoretisch schon aber dadurch werden die eher gekühlt als erhitzt


----------



## DEU01 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich bin davon recht überzeugt! Doch den Genesis gefällt sehr!!!  Seid ihr euch sicher, dass der Genesis von der Höhe her mit den Vengeance funzt?


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Kannste mal kurz sagen wie hoch die genau sind dann mess ich hier auf meinem Benchtable nach


----------



## DEU01 (11. Dezember 2011)

Poste ich Dir wenn ich gemessen habe, im Netz finde ich die Daten gerade nicht.

Danke bis hierher!


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Kein Problem dafür sind wir ja da


----------



## stoeffu76 (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

  Nach dem Einbau einer WaKü startet min System nicht mehr. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz alle Lüfter drehen. Es gibt ein peep Ton und das LED “BOOT_DEVICE“ leuchtet.

  Bei der Kontrolle aller Anschlüsse war der 8 Pin Strom Stecker am MB locker. Leider war das nicht die Lösung. Weiter nichts geholfen hat das neu aufstecken der GraKa, HDD Power, HDD SATA, RAM, CPU, benutzen eines anderen SATA Anschlusses auf dem MB und zurücksetzen des CMOS.

  Hat jemand ein Lösungsansatz oder ein Verdacht was das Problem ist?


----------



## Crenshaw (3. Januar 2012)

Worauf ist denn die Wasserkühlung nur die Cpu? 
Oder auch aufm Mobo?


----------



## Rabauke (3. Januar 2012)

Wenns ein Kühler fürs Board war- welcher?


----------



## stoeffu76 (3. Januar 2012)

Nein, es wird nur der CPU Wassergekühlt. MB war jedoch ausgebaut, da ich auch die Backplatte des CPU Kühlers getauscht habe.


 Mein System:
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Prozessor: Phenom II X6 1090T BE [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula, AMD 890FX [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair, 2x2GB, DDR3-1600 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Festplatte: 500GB HDD [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 6870 1GB [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sound: SB Fx [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 650W [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gehäuse: Cooler Master Mystique RC-632S-SKN2-GP [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Betriebssystem: Windows XP [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CPU Kühlung: [/FONT]Aquacomputer Kryos HF mit HPPS Plus Pumpe und NOVA 1080 Radiator


----------



## Crenshaw (3. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht ist der Anpressdruck zu hoch?


----------



## stoeffu76 (3. Januar 2012)

Der Anpresstruck wird über Federn erzeugt, damit dies nicht geschieht. Um sicher zu gehen, habe ich die Rändelschrauben zuerst eine Umdrehung und beim zweiten Versuch eine weitere Umdrehung gelöst. Hat nichts gebracht. Ausserdem habe ich in einem vorherigen Versuch den Kühler und CPU entfernt und neu eingesetzt.

 Edit:
Ein ganz kleines bisschen Leben, kann ich im wieder einhauchen. Wenn das MB länger(ca. 1h) kein Strom erhält, springt der Bildschirm kurz an. Es wird das Bios Titelbild mit groben Bildstörungen gezeigt. Danach wird der Bildschirm wieder Schwarz. Dies konnte ich 3x reproduzieren 1x mit leicht gelöstem Kühler und 2x mit normal angezogenem Kühler. 

Einmal kam er etwas weiter, auf dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich F2 drückte wurde der Bildschirm wieder schwarz.


----------



## klefreak (4. Januar 2012)

Eventuell ein Bauteil nicht richtig eingerastet?
teste mal das System mit möglichst wenig komponenten (1x ram,...)
mfg

ps: bei mir hat des öfteren ein zerlegen und zusammenbauen das systems wunder gewirkt, auch auf eventuellen wasserschaden und nicht gewollte Kontakte achten!


----------



## stoeffu76 (5. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Den Fehler habe ich mittlerweile mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gefunden. Mit einer anderen Grafikkarte läuft der PC. Jedoch gibt er beim hochfahren immer noch ein piep Ton von sich. Die funktionierende Grafikkarte ist nur eine HD 6450 ohne zusätzliche Stromanschlüsse. Daher bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, dass das auch mit einer "echten" Grafikkarte mit mehr Strombedarf läuft. Ich sende jedenfalls meine HD 6870 dem Händler zur Garantieabwicklung zurück.


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

in einem anderen Thread wurde mir geraten bei meinem MoBo einige Controller zu deaktivieren damit mein Pc schneller hoch fährt.

Kann mir jemand sagen welch bzw. wo ich diese im BIOS abschalten kann?


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2012)

Zu finden unter Advanced => Onboard Devices Configuration.
Man sollte nur die Controller deaktivieren die man wirklich nicht braucht.

Ich hab folgende Controller deaktiviert, da ich diese nicht benötige (spart nebenbei auch noch Strom ):
Onboard Lan Boot ROM, Onboard 1394, Onboard ATA Controller ROM und Onboard USB 3.0 Controller.


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Januar 2012)

@BautznerSenf
Also irgend was von den Einstellungen schaltet das CF ab weis aber nicht genau welche das ist.
Tipe auf den Onboard 1394 Controller kann`s aber nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich leider passen. Hast du schon mal im Benutzerhandbuch nachgeschaut?
Ansonsten geht probieren über Studieren.


----------



## artjom 2033 (17. Januar 2012)

1394 ist firewire


----------



## Stealth_Philipp (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auf meinem Crosshair IV Formula jetzt einen FX 6100 laufen.
Kennt sich jemand mit der Problematik Taktsprünge aus und wie man diese beseitigen kann?

VG

Philipp


----------



## Crenshaw (20. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht Turbo bzw. Cool and Quiet aktiviert?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Januar 2012)

Crenshaw schrieb:


> Vielleicht Turbo bzw. Cool and Quiet aktiviert?


 
Beides!


----------



## bytefuzzy (29. Januar 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Beides!


 
Mit welcher BIOS Version hast du den FX-6100 auf dem CHIVF laufen?
C'n'Q deaktivieren. Load Line Calibration aktivieren wenn vorhanden im BIOS.

good luck
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## artjom 2033 (30. Januar 2012)

weiss jemand ob man das 3027 bios mit einem phenom II x6 1100t nutzen kann ?


----------



## CSOger (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich hatte mit dem 3027 Beta nen 1090t drauf.
Da wirds auch mit dem 1100t laufen.


----------



## artjom 2033 (1. Februar 2012)

danke


----------



## Nikno (11. März 2012)

Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage:
Die Northbridge von meinem ASUS Crosshair IV Formula wird schon im Idle-Betrieb 47° heiß und bei Ressourcenlastigen Programmen schonmal bis zu 55°.
Ich habe jetzt unter den Kühlkörper Wärmeleitüaste mit Goldanteilen drunter gemacht, allerdings hilft das eher unwesentlich viel.
Gibt es denn noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Temperatur zu verringern, oder ist die gar nicht so schlimm?
Danke im Voraus
Nikno


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. März 2012)

Du kannst den Anpressdruck erhöhen. Feile die Schrauben etwas ab. (Hab ich auch gemacht)


----------



## Nikno (13. März 2012)

Ah, ok vielen Dank, das werde ich mal versuchen. Sind die ab Werk so leicht eingestellt oder woran liegt denn das?

MFG Nikno


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. März 2012)

Es gab bei den ersten Formulas keinen direkten Kontakt zum Kühler.

Wirklich bedenkliche Temperaturen fangen erst bei über 60°C an. Im Idle sind ca. 40°C ganz normal.


----------



## Nikno (13. März 2012)

Ah ok, Vielen Dank.
Dann sind meine Temperaturen ja noch ziemlich normal.

MFG Nikno


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. März 2012)

Hier nochmal zum nachlesen: [Official] Asus CrossHair IV Formula/Extreme Club


----------



## Nikno (15. März 2012)

Danke für die Mühe 
Allerdings geht der Link net 
Is aber net so wichtig, ich habs jetz mal modifiziert und jetz sinds auch gleich wieder n paar Grad weniger.

MFG Nikno


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. März 2012)

Probiere mal mit einem anderen Browser. Bei mir funktioniert der Link.
Wie sind die Temperaturen jetzt unter Vollast (Prime95 In-Place 30 Min.)?


----------



## Nikno (16. März 2012)

Seltsam, jetzt funktioniert der Link.
Ok, ich lass den Test mal laufen...

MFG Nikno


----------



## artjom 2033 (16. März 2012)

kauf dir doch nen chipsatzkühler


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. März 2012)

Finde mal Chipsatzkühler die nicht gleich Waküanschlüsse haben und gescheit aussehen.


----------



## artjom 2033 (19. März 2012)

gefunden 

Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Chipsatz-Kühler


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. März 2012)

Ich seh da kein Fullcover.


----------



## artjom 2033 (19. März 2012)

bau dir einen


----------



## Nikno (22. März 2012)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe, war etwas beschäftigt.
Also die Temperaturen sind unter 15min. Vollast(Prime), wenn das auch für die Northbridge gilt bei unter 45°C
Also ne recht gute Veränderung zu vorher.

MFG Nikno


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. März 2012)

Somit wurde das Problem behoben. 
Also hast du In-Place ausgewählt gehabt?


----------



## Nikno (23. März 2012)

Was meinst du mit In-Place?


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2012)

Man kann bei Prime95 verschiedene Modi auswählen. Darunter befindet sich der "in-place large fft's", der eine maximale Belastung für die CPU etc. erzeugt.


----------



## Nikno (24. März 2012)

Achso, ja genau der für die höchste Belastung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2012)

Guten Ostermontagmorgen euch. 

Ich hab da mal ne Frage bezüglich des SATA-Controller: Was passiert wen ich zu den ganzen SATA-2-Geräten noch eine SATA-1-HDD dazuhänge? 
Laufen dann alle Geräte mit der SATA-1-Geschwindigkeit oder nur die einzelne HDD?

Brauch die Platte nur als Sicherung für ein externes Gerät.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. April 2012)

Nur die einzelnde HDD läuft mit Sata 1.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. April 2012)

Danke.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. April 2012)

Woran kann man eigentlich ausmachen, ob ein Mainboard einen Schaden hat oder so, alles aber noch läuft, also nicht das System deswegen den Geist aufgibt. Es gibt für sämtliche Komponenten Symptome, beim Mainboard ist das aber schwer. Erst recht, wenn es sich nicht um Steckplätze, Slots usw. handelt, sondern wenn Bahnen beschädigt sind oder Controller.


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. April 2012)

Da muss man schauen ob optisch was beschädigt wurde.
Bei Bahnen hilft meistens noch das Backen. Bei Controllern hilft nur ein deaktivieren und kauf eines PCI Controllers.


----------



## -MIRROR- (9. April 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da muss man schauen ob optisch was beschädigt wurde.
> Bei Bahnen hilft meistens noch das Backen. Bei Controllern hilft nur ein deaktivieren und kauf eines PCI Controllers.


 
Einschicken kann man es auch 

Mir gehts aber um das Erkennen, also was für Symptome und wie es dann auch an der Hardware eindeutig ausmachen. Ich würde dann eher mir was anderes kaufen und per Differenzzahlung sozusagen upgraden, aber niemals so selbstgedrehte Sachen machen..


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. April 2012)

Da hat man ja noch die LEDs zur Erkennung von Fehlern.


----------



## Merty (11. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist kürzlich plötzlich der xfi-onboard sound ausgefallen. Macht keinen Mucks mehr... Treiber sind neu installiert. Im Gerätemanager wird er als voll funktionsfähig angezeigt. Nur aus den angeschlossenen Lautsprechern kommt nix. Jemand eine Idee? Oder geht der Onboardchip mal eben so übern Jordan?


----------



## artjom 2033 (11. Juni 2012)

win neu aufsetzen ?


----------



## Merty (12. Juni 2012)

Win7 neu aufzusetzen wollte ich eigentlich umgehen... 

Noch einer ´ne Idee, oder schon mal dasselbe Problem gehabt?


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Bioseinstellungen schon überprüft? Evt. falscher Treiber?


----------



## Merty (12. Juni 2012)

HD-Audio ist im BIOS aktiviert. Treiber sind komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert. Sowohl der VIA-Treiber als auch die X-FI Software (beides von der ASUS-Support-Site runtergeladen).
Kein Ton


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Juni 2012)

Was hast du denn für ne Biosversion drauf?


----------



## artjom 2033 (12. Juni 2012)

im gerätemanager könnte falsches gerät ausgewählt sein


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Juni 2012)

Merty, lad dir mal Knoppix. Und teste mal ob da der Sound geht.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2012)

Hat einer Erfahrungen damit, wie viel Saft die PWM Anschlüsse liefern? Ich meine nicht den theoretischen Wert aus dem Handbuch, sondern Ergebnisse aus dem Feld.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. August 2012)

Leider gibt es keine Software die, die PWM-Spannung auslesen kann.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2012)

Ich meinte auch eher Erfahrungswerte wie viele Lüfter ihr an einem Port hängen habt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. August 2012)

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich ein Betabios benutze. 40% Lüfterspannung entsprechen in etwa 4.8V (Schwankt stark)
Jeweils ein Lüfter an einem Anschluss.


----------



## artjom 2033 (25. August 2012)

benutz doch ein multimeter


----------



## Old-Man (26. August 2012)

Hi!
Habe ein Problem mit meinem C4F.
Es brauchte zuletzt immer Restarts, bevor der Bootvorgang durch lief. Eine Neuinstallation des BS ist nicht möglich, er scheint sich nach dem akzeptieren der Lizenzvereinbarung aufzuhängen .  Board defekt?


----------



## Vhailor (26. August 2012)

Moin Moin

Ich würde mir übergangsweise ganz gerne schonmal folgende Module holen G.SKILL-Products (2x8GB 1866er G.Skill Ares)

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie und wo ich rauskriege, ob die am Ende überhaupt auf dem Board laufen. Kompatibilitäten werden bei beiden Herstellern weder gelistet noch ausgeschlossen. 

Kann das Board denn mit 8GB-Modulen arbeiten


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. August 2012)

artjom 2033 schrieb:


> benutz doch ein multimeter


 
Das verweigerte mir am Freitag den Dienst und ich bin übers WE nicht dazu gekommen ein neues zu Kaufen. Die Idee hatte ich bevor ich den Post aufgesetzt habe auch schon. 
Mal anders gefragt, wie viele Lüfter habt ihr maximal dranhängen, also an einem Anschluss?


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. August 2012)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Ich würde mir übergangsweise ganz gerne schonmal folgende Module holen G.SKILL-Products (2x8GB 1866er G.Skill Ares)
> 
> ...


 
Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## Vhailor (27. August 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Funktioniert ohne Probleme.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Hatte auch parallel noch Phil von G.Skill gefragt, der das auch bestätigte


----------



## Old-Man (28. August 2012)

PWM kann man nur mit einem Ozzi messen, alles andere zeigt nur gemittelte Werte!

Mein C4F hat immer noch sporadische Ausfallerscheinungen! Bin im Moment mit PC on, neue CPU, gleiche Probleme. Win7 ist auf einer SSD installiert und hängt an Port 3. Nach dem Hochfahren von Win7 ist oft nach dem Öffnen eines Fensters Schluß mit lustig. Ich habe die X6 CPU durch ein X4 965 BE ersetzt, gleiche Probleme wie zuvor. Scheint ein Wackelkontakt zu sein. ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (15. September 2012)

Ich habe nen Adata N005 32GB. Wenn ich ihn anschließe an nen USB 3.0-Port wird trotzdem nur mit 33MB/s übertragen, was soll ich überprüfen?


----------



## osterhase121 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo  bin neu hier und am verzweifeln 

Seit 2010 habe ich keine neuen Treiber updates für mein Board gezogen... Auf der Asus Seite gibts leider nur veraltete und keine aktualisierten ( was ich persönlich sehr schwach finde )... Woher also bekomme ich neue Treiber für Chipsatz, LAN, Sound etc....


----------



## Ruffy841 (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte mir auch ein neues Board zulegen nur kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob ich mir das  CROSSHAIR V FORMULA oder das CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-z holen soll =/

Preislich liegen die aktuell 30€ auseinander aber das soll nicht stören will einfach nur das beste haben ?


----------



## osterhase121 (15. Januar 2013)

woher bekomm ich nun die neusten Updates?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Januar 2013)

Bei den Firmen der Komponenten. 
Bei Via, Nec und Marvell.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2013)

Wie lange gibt asus garantie auf das crosshair IV Formula?


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Februar 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lange gibt asus garantie auf das crosshair IV Formula?


 
Eigentlich 3 Jahre.
http://support.asus.com/warranty.as...hair IV Formula&os=&hashedid=kPGmtxee5RsQVsXG


----------



## VVendetta (8. April 2014)

Huhu Verzeihung das ich das Thema nochmal auspacke aber ich habe eine Frage. 
Unterstützt das Board eine Am3+ FX CPU ?


----------



## DjTomCat (8. April 2014)

VVendetta schrieb:


> Huhu Verzeihung das ich das Thema nochmal auspacke aber ich habe eine Frage.
> Unterstützt das Board eine Am3+ FX CPU ?


 
Hier ist die CPU Support Liste.

Motherboards - CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA


----------

